# South Coast 09 and now British champs Juniors 09 prep



## XJPX

hey guys, im going to be entering the juniors in portsmouth in april, iv just turned 20, its going to be my first comp.

stats: 5ft 7 , 93kgs, 8% bodyfat

im starting my diet in two weeks time, for the next two weeks il continue to eat very clean and aim for a cuple more pounds of muscle. Im currently on 4800 calories a day and 350grams of protien, my diet consists of carbs coming from oats and sweet potato and protien from all sources eggs,fish,chicken,beef etc. fats from olive oil, cashews, avacado

my training is a push/pull variation, iv been training for a few years now and this i feel has given me the best gains.

day1: upper body pull

day 2: upper body push

day 3: legs

day 4: rest

day:repeat

i train with slightly less volume in each session but my total weekly volume is higher then that of a normal split session.

Jordan x


----------



## miles2345

good physique mate


----------



## XJPX

thanks mate:

may aswell get this started with my diet for the day.

Meal 1: protien shake and powdered oats multivit

meal 2: chicken breast, wholemeal pasta, brocolli carrots

meal 3: salmon wholegrain pasta broccoli carrots

meal 4: chicken breast sweet potato brocolli carrots

meal 5 wil be 6 egg omelette with handful of nuts

meal 6: casien protien shake with lean mince meat


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate you are already very lean imressive stuff.


----------



## 3752

impressive upper body mate, you need to work on posing your legs though and calfs in the front and back shots


----------



## Guest

good luck mate, impressive!


----------



## Guest

Looking very well mate, will be keeping an eye on this journal, will be very interesting


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> impressive upper body mate, you need to work on posing your legs though and calfs in the front and back shots


thanks mate, ye i kno, legs overall need a lot of work, but they r cuming along. my posing will b spot on for the day  ....i hope haha xx


----------



## j4ldo

Looking good mate .

how many Cycles ?


----------



## tommy28

Truly impressive mate. Stacks of potential. Can i ask how long you've been training? Best of luck with your prep mate. Will be following this thread.


----------



## XJPX

tommy28 said:


> Truly impressive mate. Stacks of potential. Can i ask how long you've been training? Best of luck with your prep mate. Will be following this thread.


been training with weights since 14, but was only for rugby, so was mainly power n strength work, only past 2 years hav been focusing on size and only past 6months been focusing size on legs, cos everythin previously was strength work on them.


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Looking very well mate, will be keeping an eye on this journal, will be very interesting


thanks mate appreciate the supprt


----------



## welsh_ryan

any pics from early yrs mate awsome work :thumb: should do well


----------



## Guest

j4ldo said:


> Looking good mate .
> 
> how many Cycles ?


 Completely inappropriate question. Should he say one will you be impressed yet if he says 3 you will go "ah i could look better than that if i did 3". He will discuss that if he so wishes....many people do not wish to.

Very nice lats like i said yesterday, you really remind me of my physique when i was 20 my stats were identical then, also had the big back and lagging legs


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, ye i kno, legs overall need a lot of work, but they r cuming along. my posing will b spot on for the day  ....i hope haha xx


yes as you have said your legs are not as developed as your upper body but in those poses you are not squeezing your thighs you need to do that now as this also helps with definition and hardness...


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Completely inappropriate question. Should he say one will you be impressed yet if he says 3 you will go "ah i could look better than that if i did 3". He will discuss that if he so wishes....many people do not wish to.
> 
> Very nice lats like i said yesterday, you really remind me of my physique when i was 20 my stats were identical then, also had the big back and lagging legs


thanks for the support on the first bit  , ahh dnt u worry mr my legs wil b gd by oct wen it matters hehe, how old r u now? i wanna c how im gonna turn out  xx


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> yes as you have said your legs are not as developed as your upper body but in those poses you are not squeezing your thighs you need to do that now as this also helps with definition and hardness...


my legs were swollen to ****ttt in those pics as well, my legs do not like prop one little bit haha, trust me i was squeezin them, they wer just not squeezin bk haha


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> thanks for the support on the first bit  , ahh dnt u worry mr my legs wil b gd by oct wen it matters hehe, how old r u now? i wanna c how im gonna turn out  xx


 :lol: 22 mate. I am sure you will do much better than me if you stick at it completely(i had close to a year out in that time). I can just relate to your physique. Good luck with the legs mate, hope they respond quicker than mine!


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks for the support on the first bit  , ahh dnt u worry mr my legs wil b gd by oct wen it matters hehe,


you better be as you will be up against my guy Lewis Breen looking to take his second Junoir title 

best of luck with your prep buddy and keep off the prop


----------



## j4ldo

Con said:


> Completely inappropriate question. Should he say one will you be impressed yet if he says 3 you will go "ah i could look better than that if i did 3". He will discuss that if he so wishes....many people do not wish to.
> 
> Very nice lats like i said yesterday, you really remind me of my physique when i was 20 my stats were identical then, also had the big back and lagging legs


I didnt ask to knock any1s effort i asked just from curiosity alone , he has a very good physique at 20 regardless of how many cycles , be it 1 or 21 .

i will be following this journal also.

Good Luck


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> you better be as you will be up against my guy Lewis Breen looking to take his second Junoir title
> 
> best of luck with your prep buddy and keep off the prop


iv been looking at last years pics, he looked amazing, hats off to you man


----------



## 3752

he did all the work i just helped


----------



## sbigpecs

You look fantastic bro, upper body is thick and well developed. Just lacking a bit in the legs, but you will bring them up soon enuf.

Good luck.


----------



## Kezz

good luck with it mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking great mate, you have a while to get those wheels ready, will be at the show cheering you on!


----------



## DB

Looking really good mate


----------



## bkoz

Looking good mate.Good luck hope allgoes well.....


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking good mate!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glad you have a journal...great upper body, i agree that the lower half needs to be worked on but hell....you have many years on me lol.

will see you at the guildhall and hopefully speak in person


----------



## Littleluke

You look fantastic mate. This is your first show so you will learn so much from it.. The other beauty is you will get a great rebound so as you said, you can make the needed improvements for the finals.


----------



## chrisj22

Yep, looking really good, mate.


----------



## XJPX

hi guys, just want to thank everyone for the fantastic support, means a lot.

just got back from the gym, trained legs  iv actually switched my training split slighlty, to

day1: legs

day2:upper body push

day3:upper body pull

day4:rest

day5:repeat

my reason being tht i hit legs the day after a rest so can go at them so hard as i feel my freshest tht day.

today i did

leg press 4x8-12

good mornings 3 x 8-10

hack squat 3x8

lying hamstring curls 3x12

leg extensions 3 x 8-12

calf raises 6 x 8-20

diet today has been solid.

meal 1: oats protien shake

meal 2: chicken breast wholegrain pasta brocolli

meal 3: pint full fat milk and handfull of unsalted cashews

preworkout: 50grams whey

postworkout:50 grams whey with 75grams maltodextrin

meal 6: im eatin as i type which is chicken breast wholegrain pasta and broccoli

meal 7 will be salmon and brocolli

meal 8: casien protien and lean mince meat.


----------



## 3752

one piece of advice don't over-diet as this is common for new guys to the stage


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> one piece of advice don't over-diet as this is common for new guys to the stage


i wont mate, my calories are going up to 5000 next week and then wil only slightly come down from that, il just make sure through cardio il b in a calorie deficit.


----------



## delhibuilder

looking awesome for a 20 year old mate, you already look a few year ahead. just try out different workouts with the legs sometimes not every part of your body works on reps or sets.imo goodluck.


----------



## Gumball

Great potential, best of luck.


----------



## GHS

Good lad for starting this thread mate. I'll be keeping a close eye on it and I hope you will be keeping it updated. What weight are you hoping to get to on stage?

You don't have to answer but I was just curious as to what gear your currently using? I your taking prop, anything else in there? Basically whats your current cycle?

GHS


----------



## XJPX

hi guys,

today again was fairky standard.

did upper body push.

low incline barbell press 5X 3-8

decline narrow grip press 3x8

very high incline press 3 x8-12

dumbell side laterals 3x8

single arm cable push downs 4x8

diet.

meal 1- 2 scoops of whey with oats and multivit (500 kals) 60grams protien

meal 2- 2cnp pro flapjack bars,handful of cashew (900 kals)50grams protien

meal 3- nandos half chicken with sweet potato mash and haloumi cheese im puttin this at 1000kals? and 60grams protien

preworkout-2scoops whey 200cals 50grams protien

postworkout 2scoops whey 3scoops maltodextrin 500cals 50grams protien

meal 6- chicken breats wholegrain pasta brocolli carrots 600 cals 50grams protien

meal 7- will be 350 grams extra lean mince meat and cashews 900 cals 50-60grams protien

meal 8- cashews and multivit 400 cals 30grams protien

for the day puts me at 5000 cals and 400+ grams protien.

any changes anyone things can be made for the next week or so til i start dieting?

x


----------



## gunit

find someone knowledgable and have them as your person for advice,,,if you continually ask for advice on here you will end up getting mixed up.What people tell you may be right but combined with other views will cloud your judgement and is a bad combo!!

Good luck with the show.........looking good.

Thats my advice,,hope it makes sense


----------



## XJPX

gunit said:


> find someone knowledgable and have them as your person for advice,,,if you continually ask for advice on here you will end up getting mixed up.What people tell you may be right but combined with other views will cloud your judgement and is a bad combo!!
> 
> Good luck with the show.........looking good.
> 
> Thats my advice,,hope it makes sense


hey man, ye i kno ur right, thanks for the advice 

trained pull today:

hammer strength machine 3X8-12

narrow grip cable row 3x8

single arm dumbell row 3x6-10

cable rear laterals 3x12

hammer grip chins (bicep focus, as minimal back work as poss) 3x10

single arm cable curls 3x8-12

diet for the day:

meal1: 6 eggs protien shake and oats multivit (1000 cals) 60+grams protien

meal2 : 2turkey breasts wholegrain pasta and brocolli (700 cals) 60+ grams protien

pre-workout: 2 scoops whey 200 cals 50grams protien

post workout: protien bar 3 scoops maltodextrin 600 cals 50grams protien

meal 5: 2 turkey breasts wholegrain pasta and brocolli 700 cals 60+grams protien

meal6 : lean mince meat and handful cashews 900 cals 60+grams protien

meal 7:will be same as meal 6

puts me at 5000cals and 410grams protien

will be weighin myself in on sunday.


----------



## BIG GRANT

HEY THEY M8, U LOOKING FANTASTIC M8 20!! :cursing: GREAT BODY AND IM SURE THE LEGS WILL DEFO COME ON, ALL THE BEST

GRANT


----------



## Guest

Thats a whole lot of clean food, good going mate. Good to see your keeping this updated, will no doubt help many other aspiring competitors, not just juniors.


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Thats a whole lot of clean food, good going mate. Good to see your keeping this updated, will no doubt help many other aspiring competitors, not just juniors.


thanks mate, thts the diet i pretty much stay on year round. Im starting my precotest diet on monday....which is

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon PB

Meal 6 6 whole eggs

shud b fun ey  x


----------



## Joshua

Great physique on you.

Watching your progress with interest.

J


----------



## hilly

looks like ure doing a keto diet similar to dave palumbos. its something ive just started myself 2 weeks ago and im likeing it mate hardly any hunger issues at all after the first 4/5 days


----------



## XJPX

thats gd to hear man, was a little worried how i was going to cope as i take a lot of carbs, but am looking forward to doing it, il be doing cardio mon morn as well for 45 mins befor breakfast.


----------



## hilly

you may wanna leave the cardio for the first week or 2. i lost 8 pound in 12 days just from the diet alone. i will start cardio when weight loss slows. just a thought


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> you may wanna leave the cardio for the first week or 2. i lost 8 pound in 12 days just from the diet alone. i will start cardio when weight loss slows. just a thought


i thought the same, but my guy has control and wants cardio for the first week  , if it needs changing then im sur he will asess the situation.


----------



## hilly

ahh if you have a prep guy then best to follow orders lol


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just my diet for the day and my leg session. Im starting to get ill which is a worry, i had glandular fever for three months leading up to december, i shook it off over december but feels like its coming back  , mor vitamin c for me ey.

diet today:

meal 1:6 omega 3 eggs, oats, pint of milk, multivits (1100 calories) 50 grams protien

meal 2: 6 omega 3 eggs, oats, sum choclat cake ( i no is bad but needed sumthin befor i start my diet on monday) 1000 cals 40 grams protien

preworkout: 2 scoops of whey 200 cals 50 grams protien

postworkout: 2 scoops of whey and 2 packs of wine gums ( same reason as above lol) 500 cals 50 grams protien

Meal 5:2 heaped table spoons all natural peanut butter and 2 scoops of whey

800 calories 60grams protien

meal 6: 2 chicken breasts handfull of cashews 800 cals 60grams protien

meal 7: 2 heaped table spoons peanut butter and pint of milk 900 cals 40 grams protien

5300 cals 350 grams protien

legs:

leg press 4x8-12

hack squat 3x8

lying hamstring curl 3x12

standing hamstring curl 3x15

leg extensions 3x12

calf raise 5x15-8


----------



## veritas

Pscarb said:


> you better be as you will be up against my guy Lewis Breen looking to take his second Junoir title
> 
> best of luck with your prep buddy and keep off the prop


Paul, I'm confused is it Lewis Breen or Breed seen both names on the net. Either way the guy looked incredible at the British. It will be a tremsndous achievement if he emulates Flex Lewis success and wins consecutive Junior titles. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

20? Fckin' hell! Looking good there, great back width.


----------



## colt24

Just wowo

Looking very very good mate.

Keep working hard!


----------



## XJPX

thanks for support guys, is v much appreciated.

i did an upper body push session today:

Low incline barbell press 3X8-12

very high incline smith machine press 3X10

dips 3x8-12

dumbell skull crushers 3x10

side laterals 3x20-8

leg raises3x12

today was my last day of carbs, from tmo il b on my keto diet  , am excited.

diet today wasnt really worth logging, was just a constant feed all day of protien and carbs. i put away quite a lot of food, said my goodbyes to pasta for the next two weeks haha  .

il update tmo how my first day goes.


----------



## XJPX

hi guys, first day of diet today, had no truble following it reali, im just eating my fatty protien meal now, will have a shake and peanut butter befor bed.

Felt flat in the gym tho, and after my pull session i wasnt reali happy with how i looked when i hit sum poses but am sur is all in my hed.

today i did upper body pull:

bent over barbell row 3x 15-10

wide grip chins 3x10-8

seated row 3x8-12

dumbell rear laterals 3x12

barbell curl 2x10

single arm cable curl 2x8

il be doing cardio again in the morning befor breakfast.


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> hi guys, first day of diet today, had no truble following it reali, im just eating my fatty protien meal now, will have a shake and peanut butter befor bed.
> 
> Felt flat in the gym tho, and after my pull session i wasnt reali happy with how i looked when i hit sum poses but am sur is all in my hed.
> 
> today i did upper body pull:
> 
> bent over barbell row 3x 15-10
> 
> wide grip chins 3x10-8
> 
> seated row 3x8-12
> 
> dumbell rear laterals 3x12
> 
> barbell curl 2x10
> 
> single arm cable curl 2x8
> 
> il be doing cardio again in the morning befor breakfast.


Will be all in your head mate. Stay focused bro, got a journey head but im sure you will be fine. Head down and do what you need to do:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, 3rd day of diet, went as planned yday and today, feel v sluggish tonight, but il get over it soon.

trained legs today, all was gd, stil had sum strength in my deadlift so was happy with tht, i was nakereddddd afterwards tho.

in terms of supps added to my diet im taking a multivit, extra b vit complex, omega 3 6 9, evening primrose oil, glucosamine, calcium and superfood which is a fruit and veg powder replacement which is megaaa convenient 

in my session today i did

deadlifts 4x6

stiff legged deads 3x8

hack squat 3x10

hammy curls 3x10

leg extensions 3x12

calf raise 5x15

all is going gd so far, i just look a little flat since starting the diet, but my legs look better already with a bit of water loss  , sum pics wil b up on fri guys  x


----------



## hilly

i found first 4 days i was very lethargic but once i hit ketosis on the 5th ive felt pretty good since considering im dieting.


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Looking really good bud, especially for 20 years old. Been reading the advise people have been giving you and its really good but ulitmately no one knows your body as well as you do. The best advice was from Pscarb and that was to practice posing your legs. Trust me it makes a massive difference to the quality and definition in your leg muscle. Dont get down about the fact your legs arent as big as your upper body either, its quite common for jnrs leg development to be a little slow, but if you diet right do your cardio and pose hard then your legs will be ripped and sirated and the fact there a little lacking will go unoticed, its not the biggest guy that wins its the best package. Ive been posing my legs all ofseason and they are in better condition now 4weeks before my contest prep than they were at my previous contest!

My bit of advice is to post as many pictures as possible at least fortnightly. Theres a lot of contest experience on this site including some of the best amatuers in the country in different feds. They can offer you the kind of feedback on your physique youll need. everyone in your gym will tell you your looking great, which is always nice to hear, but how many of them actually know what there looking for?

Good luck buddy


----------



## XJPX

South Champ Jnr said:


> Looking really good bud, especially for 20 years old. Been reading the advise people have been giving you and its really good but ulitmately no one knows your body as well as you do. The best advice was from Pscarb and that was to practice posing your legs. Trust me it makes a massive difference to the quality and definition in your leg muscle. Dont get down about the fact your legs arent as big as your upper body either, its quite common for jnrs leg development to be a little slow, but if you diet right do your cardio and pose hard then your legs will be ripped and sirated and the fact there a little lacking will go unoticed, its not the biggest guy that wins its the best package. Ive been posing my legs all ofseason and they are in better condition now 4weeks before my contest prep than they were at my previous contest!
> 
> My bit of advice is to post as many pictures as possible at least fortnightly. Theres a lot of contest experience on this site including some of the best amatuers in the country in different feds. They can offer you the kind of feedback on your physique youll need. everyone in your gym will tell you your looking great, which is always nice to hear, but how many of them actually know what there looking for?
> 
> Good luck buddy


Hello mate, thank u for the advice, apreciate it a lot, im working hard on my posing and I'm confident that my legs wil be where they need to be  . As for pics I was going to take sum tmo but I did a push/pull superset session today to mix things up so tmo I'm only training abs and calves, I suppose it wudnt hurt to take a couple ab shots  .

What I trained today:

incline smith press/machine row 3x6

Dips/hammer strength pulldown 3x8

Hang clean and press 2x10

Single arm row/single arm cable press 2x10

I'll be resting sat and doing legs on sun with a smilar session to above on mon, afterwhich I will take some pics.

Diet agen today has been no truble with 45 mins cardio befor brealfast @ 100bpm

Cheers guys


----------



## XJPX

hello guys, diet today has been fine so far, cardio this morning was finee, trained abs n calves today in gym, wen hitting my abs they went into such bad cramp, cudnt breath at all, was horrendous, they stayed in cramp for a minute or so they slowly eased off after bout 5mins, any ideas why?

i took a pic today of just my quads and a bit of abs in ther too, this is 5days into dieting.

posing stil needs a lot of work....


----------



## hilly

abs lookin very lean at this stage pal


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, diets gone very over past cuple days, hav sum new pics today  , am plzed with the progress after just one week of dieting.

tell me wat u guys think.


----------



## dmcc

You've been dieting a week and already you can see intercostals??

Bloody hell...


----------



## welsh_ryan

awsome lats mate

what have you done to get them that big ??

also have you got any pics of before you started training or early training days ??? :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

That is a big change in a week mate, looking in decent condition already!


----------



## besa

impressive mate:thumb:......best of luck in achieving your goals:thumbup1:........i'll be 20 this year too but no way near your level,thou you've inspired me too set a few tiny goals to achieve this year.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> You've been dieting a week and already you can see intercostals??
> 
> Bloody hell...


  thanks mate


----------



## XJPX

welsh_ryan said:


> awsome lats mate
> 
> what have you done to get them that big ??
> 
> also have you got any pics of before you started training or early training days ??? :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, well my back this time last year was lagging I felt, so I really prioritised it with my training, also my push/pull training split means my bk is trained twice a week, I love heavy deadlifts and heavy barbell rows, heavy chins all in the 6rep range then also cable rows and latpull downs.

I have got some pics knocking around somewhere from 15/16 years old, I'll dig them out and upload them


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> That is a big change in a week mate, looking in decent condition already!


T

Thanks man  ,I lost 2.2kgs this week, so am plzed with that. How is ur training coming along?


----------



## XJPX

besa said:


> impressive mate:thumb:......best of luck in achieving your goals:thumbup1:........i'll be 20 this year too but no way near your level,thou you've inspired me too set a few tiny goals to achieve this year.


Thanks mate  , hope u reach ur goals too, am sur u will if u train hard


----------



## welsh_ryan

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate, well my back this time last year was lagging I felt, so I really prioritised it with my training, also my push/pull training split means my bk is trained twice a week, I love heavy deadlifts and heavy barbell rows, heavy chins all in the 6rep range then also cable rows and latpull downs.
> 
> I have got some pics knocking around somewhere from 15/16 years old, I'll dig them out and upload them


gd work mate

do you mind me asking you what age you started takeing gear and what was you doing pm me if you dont wanna post it on a open fourm :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

spot on pics, your upper body is quite overpowering compared to your legs.. will you be focusing on them like you did to bring your back up?


----------



## Gumball

Great stuff.

I personally think your legs will be fine once the details starts to come through.

As said before, very impressive for a junior!


----------



## XJPX

thanks for all the positive comments guys, incredible bulk yess i am putting everything into my legs and the difference is noticable already so fingers crossed they will be on par with my upper body soon. As gumball said im going to make sur they cum in well conditioned and again am hoping that wil make them look a lot better  . I have just got back from doing cardio, it has been upped to 55mins a day befor breakfast now xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

seeing you're a junior you have time on your side, a great starting point and if you carry on like you have, no doubt your legs will be on par with a great physique.

all the best


----------



## XJPX

alright guys, jus an update how thins r goin, i feel less lethargic now, think my body is properly in ketosis now, am v much lookin forward to cheat meal on sunday tho  iv been planning it already. My cardio is up to 55mins a day now befor breakfast, diet is the same, training is same.


----------



## hilly

what sort of cardio do you do mate?


----------



## LittleChris

Very impressive physique for your age. Good dedication as well, keep it up.

What are you planning for your cheat meal?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> what sort of cardio do you do mate?


jut walking mate, its tideouss as hell but i jus keep bpm at around a hundred n just walk near my house for 55mins 



LittleChris said:


> Very impressive physique for your age. Good dedication as well, keep it up.
> 
> What are you planning for your cheat meal?


thanks man  , ahh well one of my friends is dieting aswell at mo, soo we r planning a lil feast of mcdonalds, pizza, choclat cheesecake, il throw in a protien shake too so thats stil high, may have sum apple pie too if have room haha


----------



## GHS

Keep up the good work mate. Are you just doing the April show and then the final in October this year or are you planning on doing any other shows?

GHS


----------



## LittleChris

Any limits on the cheat meal in terms of carbs/calories? Think I will have a few Ben and Jerry's myself :thumb:

I had my first proper cheat last week. You look forward to it, but after a while you can't eat anymore!!! :laugh:

Looking forward to watching you getting progressively leaner


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> Keep up the good work mate. Are you just doing the April show and then the final in October this year or are you planning on doing any other shows?
> 
> GHS


well iv gotts qualify for the final in october first so thts not set in stone, lets keep our fingers crossed i do, well my plan was to rebund after aprils show n put on a few kgs for october, i will only have a few months to do it but if i can put on 2-3kgs il b v v v happy. so with that in mind other shows in that gap are out of the question. After october i wouldnt mind doing one more show befor xmas but we will see.



LittleChris said:


> Any limits on the cheat meal in terms of carbs/calories? Think I will have a few Ben and Jerry's myself :thumb:
> 
> I had my first proper cheat last week. You look forward to it, but after a while you can't eat anymore!!! :laugh:
> 
> Looking forward to watching you getting progressively leaner


haha yess ben jerries is a must, that wil be in there too, nope i have no limit on my cheat meal, just going to make sure its only one meal and is over in like an hour max haha x


----------



## 2001kdy

looking good mate, noticable changes good lukc with your goals


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, everythin is going gd, took a photo today of quads n abs, can see changes again, am a little worried im dropping weight too quickly as stil a while to go.

had no problems with diet and training is going gd, im stil doing my legs/push/pull routine, strength has decreased a lot but stil pushing as hard as i can.


----------



## LittleChris

Good progress mate. Make your bed in future pictures though eh buddy!


----------



## reflexlewis

looking pretty impressive mate:thumb:

look forward to competing against you come october!!!


----------



## XJPX

reflexlewis said:


> looking pretty impressive mate:thumb:
> 
> look forward to competing against you come october!!!


hi mate, thanks for the comment, stil a long way til oct  ...i gotta get there first, hows training going for you? you competing at all befor oct?


----------



## reflexlewis

XJPX said:


> hi mate, thanks for the comment, stil a long way til oct  ...i gotta get there first, hows training going for you? you competing at all befor oct?


I have no doubt you will qualify mate!

training is good after having sum time off since last october. Not competing until october mate so i can spend some time putting on some quality mass and bring up my lagging body parts!

What are you about 13 weeks out? thanks good condition this far out, just try not to over diet mate...


----------



## GHS

Looking great mate, you have ripped up quickly but plenty of time to adjust the cardio/diet before April. Should be a great line up this year in the juniors.

I'll be hoping to make the final next year when you and Lewis are too old lol. If I get to the final this year it will be a bonus.

GHS


----------



## XJPX

reflexlewis said:


> I have no doubt you will qualify mate!
> 
> training is good after having sum time off since last october. Not competing until october mate so i can spend some time putting on some quality mass and bring up my lagging body parts!
> 
> What are you about 13 weeks out? thanks good condition this far out, just try not to over diet mate...


thanks man  , ahh is alright for sum eyy just gettin to plough on the mass right thru til oct, il only have a few months after april to put on a few kgs. How many years have u been competing? Ye its 12 weeks this sunday, i can get lean prety quickly has always been a benefit from the amount of rugby i used to play, am thankful that iv held onto all my size so far, ye i kno my calories are stil way up there, they are 4900ish a day at the moment.



GHS said:


> Looking great mate, you have ripped up quickly but plenty of time to adjust the cardio/diet before April. Should be a great line up this year in the juniors.
> 
> I'll be hoping to make the final next year when you and Lewis are too old lol. If I get to the final this year it will be a bonus.
> 
> GHS


Hey man, thanks  , ye juniors r going to be looking gd, will b sum tough competition, thats kewl u hav another year next year, i wish i competed last year for sum experience.


----------



## reflexlewis

Good to know that you are still keeping your calories up, as i said your abs and intercostals are pretty much through, legs are a bit soft but hey youve got 12 weeks!!! :thumb:

i have been competing for 2 years this year will be my third. First show i did when i was 19 mr plymouth which i won!


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> Hey man, thanks  , ye juniors r going to be looking gd, will b sum tough competition, thats kewl u hav another year next year, i wish i competed last year for sum experience.


 I'm going to try and gain as much experience as I can this year then bring in my best package next year. I'm going to try and make the finals in October even if I don't qualify so I'll be there to cheer all you lads on :thumb:

GHS


----------



## MaKaVeLi

reflexlewis said:


> Good to know that you are still keeping your calories up, as i said your abs and intercostals are pretty much through, legs are a bit soft but hey youve got 12 weeks!!! :thumb:
> 
> i have been competing for 2 years this year will be my third. First show i did when i was 19 mr plymouth which i won!


Am I right in thinking Paul Scarb prepped you?


----------



## hilly

looking very good mate especially for 12 weeks out


----------



## XJPX

hi guys, jus got home from ze gym, all is going well, did a push session today, sooo took a cuple pics for you from the front as its 2weeks into dieting now. Il upload sum bk shots tmo after my pull session. Im still a little woried im loosing weight too quickly, il be speaking to my guy tonit so ther may be sum changes to my diet/cardio we will seeeee.


----------



## LittleChris

Coming along very nicely there bud. Nice solid physique.

I personally think that as you get more condition in your legs they won't stand out as a weakness as much.

You had the cheat meal yet? McD's wasn't it?


----------



## pro51ngh

looking rele good mate!! condition was good at the start, im competing for the first time aswell this year and my condition is real bad, dieting is gonna be hard for me big time lol!!!


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Coming along very nicely there bud. Nice solid physique.
> 
> I personally think that as you get more condition in your legs they won't stand out as a weakness as much.
> 
> You had the cheat meal yet? McD's wasn't it?


hey mate, cheers, ye im hoping the legs wont look too bad, im going to really bust my ass of to bring them in mega ripped, haha the cheat meal is tmo....so far the plan is mcdonalds,a pizza, sum choc cheesecake, sum shortbread my freind baked for me and then watever else is at arms reach at the time 



pro51ngh said:


> looking rele good mate!! condition was good at the start, im competing for the first time aswell this year and my condition is real bad, dieting is gonna be hard for me big time lol!!!


hey mate, thanks, ah ul be surprised dieting isnt too bad, when are you competing?


----------



## Guest

Beautiful physique mate (in an non gay way lol), i would kill to have a chest like yours!


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Beautiful physique mate (in an non gay way lol), i would kill to have a chest like yours!


hey man , thanks  , haha dnt worry no gay offence taken  , incline presses my friend, its all i do, dnt do any total flat work, everything is from low incline through to high incline.


----------



## hilly

looking very good in new pics mate you are maing very good progress. at 12 weeks out i reckon your guna come in shredded.


----------



## XJPX

hi guysss, jus got bk from doing my pull session, went v well, am happy, i look a little softer today then compared to yesterday but happy none the less, iv got a cuple back shots for you. its my cheat meal tonit, cant waitttttttttttttttt


----------



## welsh_ryan

massive lats mate :thumbup1:

dig some old old pics of you out so we can see the progress youv made over the yrs


----------



## XJPX

as requested ryan....some pics wen was younger, first two was when i was 17 and the 3rd is when i was 18


----------



## pastanchicken

looking really good, awesome physique :thumbup1:


----------



## welsh_ryan

crazy mate in a good way how many yrs was you training before you was 17??

any pics before you started training :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

welsh_ryan said:


> crazy mate in a good way how many yrs was you training before you was 17??
> 
> any pics before you started training :thumbup1:


iv been training since 14, as that was when my rugby started getting serious so was doing weights with the clubs i played for between 14-18, wasnt until 18 when my interest for rugby started to fade n got mor into bodybuilding.


----------



## Guest

Looking well in the newer pics mate! Will look awesome come show day. How is your diet going so far? How long are you running the diet you have detailed for, eg when does change up?


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> Looking well in the newer pics mate! Will look awesome come show day. How is your diet going so far? How long are you running the diet you have detailed for, eg when does change up?


thanks bro, well diet is due to stay same for at least the next month, if anything was to change in the meantime iv been told is to slow down sum weightloss as it dropped off me pretty quick in first two weeks, but this week shud b a lot mor controlled. My cardio is at 55mins befor breakfast at the moment, i imagine tht wil go up next week. But its all out of my hands...so wen im told, il tell u haha  .

i trained my legs today, was a gd session

back squat 4x6-8

leg press 3x8

lunges 3x10

good mornings 2x8

hamstring curls 3x8

leg extensions 3x10

calf raises- lost count of how many sets, probably like 7 or 8 haha

diet is fine, iv been pretty hungry today, not as bad as yday but stil hungry, only 24mins to go until i can eat haha


----------



## hilly

workout looks good mate. I have been very hungry since adding the cardio in last week. ten minutes till i can eat lol.


----------



## XJPX

hye ppl, trained push tday, went very well, felt gd after when hit sum poses, cnt stop my friggin abs from cramping tho, apparently i need sum quinine so will hunt sum of that down tmo.

session was :

Low incline smith machine press 4x6-8

high incline press 3x8

decline narrow grip press 3x8

dumbell side laterals 3x8

single armed overhead extensions 2x10

cable flies 2x10

cable pushdowns 2x10

my guy has altered my regime slightly, my cardio has been cut bk from 55mins a day to 20mins a day to slow down sum of the weight loss, at start of diet i was 93kgs and now 2 and half weeks in im 86kgs, so hopefully the cut bk will slow down the weight loss a touch.


----------



## LittleChris

What sort of weights are you shifting? Helps make the journal more interesting I always find, you look like a strong bastard.

How was the cheat meal in the end?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> What sort of weights are you shifting? Helps make the journal more interesting I always find, you look like a strong bastard.
> 
> How was the cheat meal in the end?


well befor dieting my best lifts are :

flat bench 195kgs for 1

incline press 160kgs for 1

deadlift 260kgs for 1

dips with 80kgs attached for 5

squat 210 kgs for 1

bent over row 150kgs for 3

have videos of all my lifts, il put sum on you tube and then post sum links,

my lifts are all completely down at moment tho....stil managed 180kg deadlift for 5, 130kg incline press for 5 but after the first exercise in each sessions my strength just totally disapears.

the cheat meal was amazing thank u  , im going to cut out the sugar this sunday tho and just load up on poataoes and pasta and mayabe a sneaky mscdonalds amongst it  x


----------



## XJPX

that was wen i was 18, iv stil not managed to out dip that weight as my focus now is more on incline movements


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> well befor dieting my best lifts are :
> 
> *flat bench 195kgs for 1*
> 
> incline press 160kgs for 1
> 
> deadlift 260kgs for 1
> 
> dips with 80kgs attached for 5
> 
> squat 210 kgs for 1
> 
> bent over row 150kgs for 3


 Thats a massive bench for 20 years old and your weight mate! Bloody hell. VID VID VID :lol:

GHS


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> Thats a massive bench for 20 years old and your weight mate! Bloody hell. VID VID VID :lol:
> 
> GHS


im trying to find vids of all my lifts now mate, dnt worry i hav them sumwhere on either this laptop or on my old phone...proof wil b shownnn dnt u worry 






thats another video of some muscle clean and presses with 100kgs when i was 18


----------



## Goose

**** man! When I was 19 I benched 170kg which I thought was good, No video unfortunatley but now at 21 years old I will aim to beat it this year and get a video!

Good physique!, Good luck with your goals.

-Matt


----------



## XJPX

Goose said:


> **** man! When I was 19 I benched 170kg which I thought was good, No video unfortunatley but now at 21 years old I will aim to beat it this year and get a video!
> 
> Good physique!, Good luck with your goals.
> 
> -Matt


hey thanks mate, cheers fr the support i appreiate it a lot, jus found a decline 170kg when i was either stil 18 r jus turned 19 cnt remeber jus put it on you tube now, im stil hunting down mor vids, i really shud b mor organised


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> hey thanks mate, cheers fr the support i appreiate it a lot, jus found a decline 170kg when i was either stil 18 r jus turned 19 cnt remeber jus put it on you tube now, im stil hunting down mor vids, i really shud b mor organised


 That link doesn't work mate, it said the video is no longer available. No rush for proof mate we believe you.

170kg decline is crazy weight mate  :thumb:

GHS


----------



## XJPX

GHS said:


> That link doesn't work mate, it said the video is no longer available. No rush for proof mate we believe you.
> 
> 170kg decline is crazy weight mate :thumb:
> 
> GHS


hmm thts odd cs it workin on my laptop i jus watched it on you tube  , ahh no ther is a rush...i dnt lik it wen ppl say they can lift things and then dnt back it up, i jus think its a bit silly to lie bout tht sorta stuff, so videos mustttt b provided haha, il reupload the vid on you tube


----------



## XJPX

ghs is it still not working for you? cos i just tried it again and is working ok :s im confuseddd lol.

jus uploaded a 250kg deadlift when i was 19


----------



## Goose

Damn there blocked here at work so can't watch until i'm back!

Were these full reps? Bar brought down, rest on chest and drive back up? assisted?

Just interested to know.


----------



## XJPX

full reps, chest touch, no one assisting, i dnt let ppl touh the bar wen i lift or i screammmm mid rep haha...only let ppl touch the bar if its on the way bk down haha


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> ghs is it still not working for you? cos i just tried it again and is working ok :s im confuseddd lol.
> 
> jus uploaded a 250kg deadlift when i was 19


 The deadlift, dips and clean and jerk vid work fine mate but couldn't see the decline bench. Not to worry though mate. Good lifts :thumb:

GHS


----------



## gumballdom

decline bench vid works fine for me.

impressive lifting


----------



## XJPX

gumballdom said:


> decline bench vid works fine for me.
> 
> impressive lifting


thanks mate, i stil hunting down the flat bench video, maybe on my computer at home, cos im at uni at mo n on my laptop...il get my dad to see if its on ther 

jus got bk from my pull session, posing afterwards was kl, abs n legs look tighter n lats hav a lil mor separation so am plzed.

the session was:

wide grip chins 3x8

narrow grip pulldowns 2x7

single arm hammer strength row 2x8

single arm dumbell row 2x8

upright row 3x8

dumbell curl 2x8

cable curl 2x8

diet again has gone fine. Is my rest day tmo so just going to sit around and do nothing all day, lectures dnt start again til next week so just going to enjoy doing nothing  , il put pics up again on sun, im combinging my push/pull session on sunday just to mix things up, so will be doing push/pull superset movements.


----------



## TH0R

Very impressive mate, your one strong 20 year old:thumbup1:

Hope you achieve all your goals for this year, can't see a reason for you not to:thumb:


----------



## besa

Impressive lifts mate:thumb:..........what sort of strength training routines have you used in the past?


----------



## XJPX

tel3563 said:


> Very impressive mate, your one strong 20 year old:thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you achieve all your goals for this year, can't see a reason for you not to:thumb:


thanks mate, appreciate the support a lot



besa said:


> Impressive lifts mate:thumb:..........what sort of strength training routines have you used in the past?


 hey mate, well i always just start my routines with heavy compound movemnts 3-5reps, even now whilst dieting iv been throwing in like 3 reps at the end of the first exercise just to keep my strenght ther.

i trained legs today, was a great session, had sum nice vascularity in my quads afterwards.

legg press 3x8

front squat 3 x 7

lunges 3 x 12

hamstring curl 3 x 8

leg extensions 3x 10

calf raise 4 x 8

am gettin bit bored, in need of sum fun, has anyone treid u4ea, its a ghb alternative, palumbo sells it on his site n iv red on sum forums its pretty gd fun without any negative impacts on diet etc, considering gettin sum for next week, any one tried it?


----------



## XJPX

hi pplz, my weekly update of pics.....just finished a push/pull combo session, was a killer, not going to be doing that again as it just felt like overkill, anywhoo got sum gd pics so am plzed....plus its my cheat meal tonit, off to harvester a bit later for sum serriousssss carbing up  , may even swing thru mcdonalds drive thru on way home for an extra burger and chips...we will see


----------



## XJPX

and jus a cuple mor for gd measure


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking huge and lean! nice one:thumbup1: What do you weigh?


----------



## Guest

I need to start taking my pictures pumped also.....

Looking ace mate.


----------



## aspiringBB

:thumb :Very impressive. And you're so damn young still.

Leg day for me tomorrow and I'm thinking that jealousy will be a great motivator.

Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

looking very good mate. looks like the legs are starting to come thru as well mate good stuff.


----------



## coldo

You look awesome mate


----------



## miles2345

look good mate, but those pants are as much of a sin as my sock pics!!


----------



## besa

Looking good mate:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Thanks for all the support guys, defo means a lot  , I'm just layin in bed feelin rather sick from my cheat mral, I defo overdid it and won't be doing that again next sunday,



MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking huge and lean! nice one:thumbup1: What do you weigh?


Thanks mate, I'm currently 85kgs at 5ft 6/7 , I imagine I hav another 5 or6 kgs to loose yet, I'll be happy if I'm 80kg on stage for my first show, if not no big deal as long as I'm in the best condition possible



aspiringBB said:


> :thumb :Very impressive. And you're so damn young still.
> 
> Leg day for me tomorrow and I'm thinking that jealousy will be a great motivator.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


Hey mate, thanks, ye I am lucky to hav started weightliftin quite young, haha do it...squat til or sik or pass out which ever happems first, I normally faint or collapse befor I'm sik hahah



miles2345 said:


> look good mate, but those pants are as much of a sin as my sock pics!!


Hahah I thort I'd put those boxers on just for u man  , I'll bust out sum silk ones for my photos next week hahahah


----------



## pob80

Coming on a treat mate condition good for this far out quads have shaped up well since the last pics


----------



## LittleChris

What was your cheat meal this week?


----------



## Goose

Con said:


> I need to start taking my pictures pumped also.....
> 
> Looking ace mate.


Give us all a break!! :tongue:


----------



## harlow

looking good mate! Will be there at the show so will be good to see the transition to the stage! Keep it going bro!!


----------



## XJPX

pob80 said:


> Coming on a treat mate condition good for this far out quads have shaped up well since the last pics


hey mate, thanks a lot, hav just been so strict and trying to keep as focused as possible  , cheers for the support



LittleChris said:


> What was your cheat meal this week?


haha the cheat meal this week was stupid, i reallu did go for it and felt v sick after, i went to harvester and had cuple bowls of potato salad and croutons, then a meat platter thing which had ribs chiken scampi and chiken wings on it with fries and corn on cob, then had a side of garlic bread, then for desert had choc cheesecake, then on way home stopped off at mcdonalds n had a burger n chips, was a messsss, not doing tht again lol



harlow said:


> looking good mate! Will be there at the show so will be good to see the transition to the stage! Keep it going bro!!


hey mate, thanks for the support, say hii if u see me at the show, be gd to talk to all the guys off here


----------



## joeyh1485

mate your looking very impressive and yes I'm very jelous:thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

looking good again mate, very lean. keep it up!!


----------



## XJPX

joeyh1485 said:


> mate your looking very impressive and yes I'm very jelous:thumb:





pastanchicken said:


> looking good again mate, very lean. keep it up!!


thanks for support guys. leg session today, was a killer, been in the foulest of foul moods all day aswell, not even for any particular reason, just think lack of fun is gettin to me.

session was:

leg press 3x8

good mornings 3 x10

back squat 1x15

hack squat 3x10

hamstring curl 3x8

leg extensions 3x10

calf raise 3x12


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, jus got in from a leg session, went well, all is going gd, hav lost two pounds this week, dnt see a massive difference from last week, i suppose my abs r a lil tighter and legs a lil harder but nuffin drastic, 10 weeks to go tmo, so stil a long time.

sessions was

back squat 3x8

front squat 3x8

sissy squat 3x8

hamstring curl 3 x12

leg extensions 2x10

calf raise 6x12-15

il put my weekly pics up tmo, wil b some back and ab shots


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, jus got back from gym, session was gd, was a pull session, am plzed with the back shots i took after, back looks a lil harder, legs still look soft tho.

session was:

latpull down 3x8

seated row 3x8

bent over row 3x10

upright row 3x8

standing dumbell curl 2 x8

rear delt machin 3x12

cable curl 2 x 10


----------



## kboy

Looking good mate, you appear to have more seperation now in the thighs than in the first pics you posted....

Keep up the good work and good luck:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate. legs are making improvements every time you post pics. good work


----------



## TH0R

I agree, legs coming on a bundle, nice one


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, they are getting ther slowly but surely. i lost 1kg this week, im down to jus under 85kgs now. probably got another 5kgs or so to loose over the next ten weeks.


----------



## besa

Legs are coming along good mate.think the tanning and lighting on the day should aid a little too.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking tighter all over. Keep it up bro!


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, im feeling awesome today, the cheat meal last night was oh so gd, went to mcdonalds, had two burgers sum fries, sum wedges then a bar of choclat and two doenuts after, today in the gym i had bundles of energy so was plzed.

session was push:

incline barbell press 3x6

high incline dumbell press 3x8

dips 3x8

cable cross over 2x12

cable side laterals 2x10

single arm cable pushdown 3x10

cardio is still at 20mins a day befor breakfast, i thought it was going to be increases slightly this week but its been kept the same. 9 weeks and counting down


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just finished my cheat meal, took some pics today, back shots again, will take sum front shots tmo.

trainings over past few days has been gd, trained back and rear delts today

wide grip chins 3x8

rack pulls 3x6

narrow grip pulldown 3x8

cable row 3x8

rear delt cables 3x10

cable curl 2x8


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, trained push today. went ok, left prec delt tie in area giving me sum truble tho so im seeing physio tmo.

session was

incline barbell press 3x6

low incline dumbell press 3x8

dips 3x8

cable cross over 2x10

cable side laterals 2x10

single arm cable pushdown 2x12

my cardio is upto 35mins a day now befor breakfast, clen is up from 40mcg a day to 60mcg and cytomel is up from 25mcg a day to 37.5 mcg a diet. No change to diet yet, stil on 4800 cals a day. the shcales didnt change much last week but im sur they will tik away again slightly this week tho now those changes are in place.


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, trained legs today, went v well, session was a killer tho....had to lay down for a while after

Seated calf raise 3X10

Standing calf raise 3X12

Toe raises 3X12

Luing hamstring curl 3X12

Good mornings 3X10

Back squats 4X6-8

Lunges 3X10

The calfs are being hit at beggining of workouts now, they are my weakest bodypart so need to really prioritise them


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, trained pull today, session went well, seem to hav had a second wind in terms of strength.

stil no change to diet, 6 meals a day...4800 cals.

session today was

hammer grip chins 3x6-8

narrow grip latpull down 3x8

upright row 3x8

rear delt cable laterals 3x10

single arm cable curl 3x8

ab crunch machine 3x12-15

hanging oblique raises 3x10

im loosing around a pound a week at the moment, so all is on target for the show, 8 weeks to go on sun x


----------



## Guest

8 weeks out?! You will have no problems getting into condition, your not too far off now lol! Looking leaner and tigher with each set of pics mate, keep going...8 weeks may seem a while but it will be here before you know it! Head down, stay disciplined and strong.


----------



## MXMAD

Only just seen this thread :confused1:

Awesome mate, keep up the hard work :thumbup1:


----------



## recc

is that powerbase gym i see in the background? :thumb: good place!

p.s. looking great!


----------



## XJPX

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> 8 weeks out?! You will have no problems getting into condition, your not too far off now lol! Looking leaner and tigher with each set of pics mate, keep going...8 weeks may seem a while but it will be here before you know it! Head down, stay disciplined and strong.


thanks mate  , appreciate the support, r u not doing the classics stil in portsmouth?



MXMAD said:


> Only just seen this thread :confused1:
> 
> Awesome mate, keep up the hard work :thumbup1:


thanks mate 



recc said:


> is that powerbase gym i see in the background? :thumb: good place!
> 
> p.s. looking great!


it is indeed powerbase, im at lufbra uni so train ther during term time, wen its the holidays i train at cheetahs in hove  also a v v great place, im missing it at the moment..ther r a few thins in ther powerbase doesnt hav...incline hammer strength machine i misss u haha 

i trained push today, went well...took a cuple front shots after as havent dun them in a while, most muscular looks ok, am strugglin wid posing with my legs tho. side chest shot looks so soft aswell which im a lil confused about.

any tips on sum of my posing tht cud help? wud realli appreciate it guys


----------



## XJPX

alright guys, rest day today so no gym, am just stressing ridiculosly as iv lost no weight at all this week, im so confused as iv been extremely consistent all week. the only explanation i can think of is becos iv taken no clen since tuesday to giv my body a break from it. None the less im reali ****ed off about it at the moment and been thinkin bout it all day. when it comes to benadryl for upregulating clen receptors...whats the active ingredient, as ther r a cuple diff types of benadryl on the market...cheers guys


----------



## hilly

i just bought some benadryl plus from tesco last week pack of twelve for 5 pound mate. i took one every night before bed for day days and seemed to do the trick. i will do this again in 3 weeks time. make sure you take em before bed as they make u very sleepy. i took first one before work and almost dosed off.


----------



## XJPX

cheers for advice hilly, i got myself sum of the herbal sleeping pills with the same active ingredient as nytol, after doing sum reading this was the best over the counter stuff for upregulation.

trained pull today, was a gd session, strength is bk on the up

wide grip chins 3x8

wide grip rackpulls 3x6

narrow grip cable pulldowns 3x8

bent over cable row 3x8

rear delt laterals 3x12

single arm cable curl 3x8

as always on a sun i took sum weekly back shots, lats look a lil wider and obliques/serratus/intercoastals hav mor detail. waist looks a lil smaller too BUT legs look soft as ****...reali not happy with them. my cardio is up to 50mins again befor breakfast for this oncoming week, clen wil b 60mcg a day and cytomel wil b 37.5 once i get mor which wil hopefulllyyy be by friday.


----------



## anabolic ant

looking good bro...nice back width,midsection and obs/inters are looking good!!!

hows the cutting coming along?


----------



## XJPX

anabolic ant said:


> looking good bro...nice back width,midsection and obs/inters are looking good!!!
> 
> hows the cutting coming along?


cheers bro, ye its going kl, i hav no trubles wid diet i dnt even think bout food in tht way anymor, i just want to see mor cuming from my legs, hopefully over these next few weeks they wil make sum nice progress


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pics mate. what type of cardio are you doing?


----------



## XJPX

thought this wud make a few of u larf haha....a bit of topless waitering  , this is wat being a poor student forces u into it


----------



## Andypandy999

Great work there, loving the topless waiter job, but hey if it brings in some cash and gets ya some chicks then why not,,, 

From seeing the pics from when you were 17-18 you seem to have really put on some quality mass, so good work on that, and man you defo dont have a 20 year old frame...lucky sod!!!! LOL

Andy


----------



## anabolic ant

XJPX said:


> cheers bro, ye its going kl, i hav no trubles wid diet i dnt even think bout food in tht way anymor, i just want to see mor cuming from my legs, hopefully over these next few weeks they wil make sum nice progress


thats cool that you got your dieting cravings under control...all plain sailing...your legs will follow easy man...you keep on going the way you are!!!

and haha topless waitering...you gotta eat bro and have women admirers!!!


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the pics mate. what type of cardio are you doing?


thanks mate, im just doing walking, i may mix it up and do the stepping machine insted



Andypandy999 said:


> Great work there, loving the topless waiter job, but hey if it brings in some cash and gets ya some chicks then why not,,,
> 
> From seeing the pics from when you were 17-18 you seem to have really put on some quality mass, so good work on that, and man you defo dont have a 20 year old frame...lucky sod!!!! LOL
> 
> Andy


haha cheers for the support mate 



anabolic ant said:


> thats cool that you got your dieting cravings under control...all plain sailing...your legs will follow easy man...you keep on going the way you are!!!
> 
> and haha topless waitering...you gotta eat bro and have women admirers!!!


thanks mate, ye im reali hopin the legs wil pull thru.

i trained push today, session went well again

flat smith machine press 3x6

incline barbell press 3x8

incline dumbell press 3x8

cable cross over 2x12

lying tricep curl 3x8

side laterals 2x12

standing calf raise 5x10

single leg calf raise 3x12

rest day tmo, cnt wait to train legs on wed, im gonna squat til i cant stand up  .


----------



## XJPX

alright guys, sooo rest day today, am looking forward to legs tmo, been thinkin....the body expo show in birmingham is on the 9th of may....13 days after the south coast...am thinkin maybe maybe doing the u80kgs category jus cos it looks like wud b a fantastic chance to get sum mor experience.....peoples opinions? x


----------



## hilly

sounds like a good idea to me pal


----------



## pob80

XJPX said:


> alright guys, sooo rest day today, am looking forward to legs tmo, been thinkin....the body expo show in birmingham is on the 9th of may....13 days after the south coast...am thinkin maybe maybe doing the u80kgs category jus cos it looks like wud b a fantastic chance to get sum mor experience.....peoples opinions? x


personaly i'd pick shows where you would still be a junior in and if you carry on the way your coming through mate you will be qualifying for the britain just have your main focus for pompy then look at the others afterwards


----------



## XJPX

pob80 said:


> personaly i'd pick shows where you would still be a junior in and if you carry on the way your coming through mate you will be qualifying for the britain just have your main focus for pompy then look at the others afterwards


ye ur right mate, thts prob the best idea, spec seeing as its my first show, il keep other shows til bk of mind til pompey is over, hows ur conditioning cumin along?


----------



## LittleChris

Do you use sunbeds or MT2 out of interest?


----------



## laurie g

looking good bud you will do well


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Do you use sunbeds or MT2 out of interest?


Iv used mt2 over the past cuple months, problem is it brings up moles quite a lot on my body so iv stopped using it now, I go on sunbeds and I use st tropez 



laurie g said:


> looking good bud you will do well


 Thanks mate 

Just finished legs guys, got work in a bit  reali not lookin forward to standin for six hours keepin an eye on a load of drunk students, not gonna b fun

Session went well however, nice bit of strength today on squats

Squats 3X6

Leg press 3X8

Lying hamstreing curl 3X8

Walking lunges 3X10

Standing hamstring curl 3X8

Seated calf riase 3X12

Single leg calf raise 3X12

Did calfs at begining of session, I feel harder this week already compared to end of last week so am happy, legs had more vascularity in VMs at end of the session today which made me happy too


----------



## LittleChris

What sort of weight do you squat? You are strong on your chest I remember that!

You may be one of those people who get the abs through earlier than the legs. They will be there in time though!


----------



## Jay.32

Only just seen this thread. its great. you made awsome progress, you have pure dedication..


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> What sort of weight do you squat? You are strong on your chest I remember that!
> 
> You may be one of those people who get the abs through earlier than the legs. They will be there in time though!


iv squated 210 deep for 1, yday i did my working sets on 170 for 8 and 180 for 4 with help on the 5th rep....was a random burst of strength yday as squats hav felt ten times harder since dieting



Jay.32 said:


> Only just seen this thread. its great. you made awsome progress, you have pure dedication..


thanks mate reali appreciate it


----------



## hilly

what product did you end up getting for the upregulation of the clen mate and di it work?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> what product did you end up getting for the upregulation of the clen mate and di it work?


alright mate, after doing a bit mor reading i decided to go with one of the herbal sleeping aids, ye i took clen agen today and felt it kicking it straight away.

trained push today, session was gd

flat close grip bench 4x6

high incline dumbell press 3x8

dips 3x8

front lateral raise 3x10

tricep pushdowns 3x10

took a cuple front on pics after, legs look considerably harder today the last week


----------



## hilly

legs look much improved from the last pics mate good work.

what was the herbal sleep aid called?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> legs look much improved from the last pics mate good work.
> 
> what was the herbal sleep aid called?


it was just sainsburys own brand sleeping aid, i read that the uk bendadryl doesnt hav the same ingredient as the us bendaryl...(diphen sumthin)...however nytol does hav it...but nytol is 4quid or sumin stooooopid, so just opened up all the herbal packets in the supermarkey and compared ingredients, and sainsburys own brand was identical in every eay to nytol, wa sonly like 1.50 for 60 tabs, took four pills a night for a week...slept quite nice too hehe x


----------



## hilly

sound mate


----------



## dmcc

Mate if you're paying £4 for Nytol you're being done. It's less than £3 in Boots and their own brand, which is the same antihistamine, is cheaper again.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Mate if you're paying £4 for Nytol you're being done. It's less than £3 in Boots and their own brand, which is the same antihistamine, is cheaper again.


iooo cheers mate, i trip to boots is on for next time then


----------



## winger

Damn XJPX you look great. If you had bigger calves you would be the perfect!


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Damn XJPX you look great. If you had bigger calves you would be the perfect!


thank u  , im working my ass off on the calf problem, just wish i started working this hard on them a year ago


----------



## winger

XJPX said:


> thank u  , im working my ass off on the calf problem, just wish i started working this hard on them a year ago


Well you still look great and that's the bottom line.


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, weighed in this morn, a pound lighter then last week, so am happy with tht, just need to keep tht consistent right up to the show now, its the 7 week mark today

trained pull today

wide grip latpull down 3x6-10

rack pulls 3x6

hammer strength pulldowns 3x8

hyperextensions 3x10

rear delt cables 3x10

alternate bicep curl 3x8

machine row 3x12

i supersetted in calfs with pulldowns so ended up doing standing calf raise 6x12

supersetted in crunches with hypers aswell for 3x12

took a back double bi after, looks ok, hamstrings look a lil harder den previosuly, still need a lot of work tho if im gonna cum in conditioned enough.


----------



## harlow

Looking awesome for 7 weeks out..keep it up dude!!


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, all is going gd, just a few updates....cardio is at 75mins a day now befor breakfast, clen is at 80mcgs a day spread into 4x20mcgs across the day and cytomel is at 37.5mcgs spread into 3x12.5mcgs.

im feeling gd and am on track to loosing another pound this week, i was 0.6pounds lighter this morning so im sur by sunday another 0.4 pounds wil hav cum off..we will see  .

trained legs yday was a realy gd session, feeling it today tho....

leg press 4x6

back squats 3x8

front squats 3x7

good mornings 3x10

lying hammy curl 3x10

lunges 3x10

standing calf raise 3x12

seated calf raise 4x12

today trained pull

hammer grip chins 4x6

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

face pull variation 3x10

side laterals 3x8

crunches 3x10

rear delt machine 7x12 ( fst-7 lol)...rear delt n lower traps wer ****edddddd

cable curl 4x10

hanging leg raise 3x10

sum nice new vasculiarty knocking around, few mor viens on forearms n upper arms, cuple cuming thru in the calfs, defo looking harder...stil v flat tho but cnt expect much mor with the diet.


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, trained push today, fantastic session..implementing sum mor fst-7 stuff into my training and luving it.

session today was

standing calf raise 4x12

narrow grip bench 3x8

dips 3x8

floor press 2x6

shoulder press 3x8

cable front laterals 7x 12 (fst-7)...pumpedddd

tricep pushdowns 7x12 '' ''

seated calf raise 7x12 '' ''

i looked the hardest iv ever looked after the session so was pleased, a well deserved rest day tmo once iv got my 75mins cardio out the way haha. pics on sunday..im hoping to see changes, weighed myself dis morn n was already a pound lighter, so hit my target 2days early this week  ....6 weeks to go wooooooop.


----------



## hilly

glad everything is going well mate. your work ethic is very good.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> glad everything is going well mate. your work ethic is very good.


thnx mate, i hav a v obsessive personality, cums in handy wen i apply it to certain thins, can b a pain in the ass at same time tho lol, i think my friends hav just about had enuff of me lol


----------



## LittleChris

You finding it hard to balance the dieting at Uni with the social aspect?


----------



## XJPX

ermm not reali, i go to loughborough which is a campus uni so its a bit of a bubble, plus i bounce on a wed night which is one of the most popular nights out here so tend to see everyone then. i cnt b assed to go out at weekends at moment...the highlight of my night tonit was going tesco to see they had 400gram packs of steak on offer for 3 for 10quid...700 calories a pack  tht made me happy haha. not happy with my bank tho..for **** sake...they kno im a student and they insist on charging me for unauthorised ****in overdrafts, im gonna go nuts at sumone wen i go down ther tmo, had enuff of their **** lol


----------



## winger

XJPX said:


> im gonna go nuts at sumone wen i go down ther tmo, had enuff of their **** lol


I see the diet is spot on...lol


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> I see the diet is spot on...lol


haha thats nuffin...today after my session went to the atheltics centre to get sum ice to stik on my shoulder and the automatic door just decided it wasnt going to open for me, i went from completely calm to outrageously angry in like half a second..it was nuts, literally had to count ten and breath befor i smashed sumthin lol. the patience at the moment is very very short lol


----------



## winger

Oh man, isn't it amazing how food plays such an important role in our mood!


----------



## hilly

its strange isnt it. the girls at my college course laugh at how much i talk about my cheat meal during the week. They say they can gradually see me getting less talkative and grumpy as it gets later in the week lol.


----------



## dmcc

Luffbra's a great uni for anyone who's into sport, the facilities are amazing.


----------



## XJPX

hey ppls, weighed in this morn a 1.4 pounds lighter then last week so a gd week.

trained pull today, okish session...forgot my straps so cudnt go heavy on rack pulls which annoyed me so just did really controlled eccentrics.

session:

wide grip chins 3x8

narrow grip pull downs 3x8

rack pulls 3x6

hyperextensions 3x8

cable row 3x8

rear delt cables 3x10

i suppersetted in sum abs with hypers, they went into cramp again which felt luverlyyyy...nottttt

took a cuple pics after, can see am harder and legs r cumin thru more everyweek, soooo for 6 weeks out i think im on track...stil not happy though...much much improvements need to b made over next 6 weeks. its carb up tonight and seeing as i lost a pound and half this week im really gonna pack away sum carbsssss, il take sum photo evidence of the mountains of food im going for hehehehe. am also soooo glad only two weeks left of uni, then i can spend the last four weeks of my prep spent all day playing on xbox and watchin tv and chilling with my dog wooooopp...cnt wait to get back to brighton.


----------



## bbkam

Looking awesome brv, looks like ur right on track with the prep!!! Ur upper chest is looking too sick, and ur chest in general!!! Gd luck with all the prep work, and hope to see u at the show in 6 weeks!! Hopefully will be competeing in the same class next year?


----------



## XJPX

bbkam said:


> Looking awesome brv, looks like ur right on track with the prep!!! Ur upper chest is looking too sick, and ur chest in general!!! Gd luck with all the prep work, and hope to see u at the show in 6 weeks!! Hopefully will be competeing in the same class next year?


thanks a lot mate, lots of heavy incline pressing  .

cheat meal last nit was tremendous...Big mac, 2 fries, quarter pounder, a coke, half an apple pie with ice cream and wipped cream, bag of choclat, slice of banofee pie oooooh yes haha.

soooo cardio is up ten mins this week to 85mins befor first meal, felt horrendously drained after cardio this morn, lectures this afternoon hav been longgggggg, just wanted to doze off. hitting gym in a bit after my structural kineasology lectur which is pretty gd so tht wil perk me up a little. my clen is stil at 80mcgs for this week but cytomel is up to 50mcgs.

my session today is going to be:

incline barbell press 3x6-8

low incline dumbell press 3x8

high incline smith mchine press 3x8

cable cross overs 3x10

lateral raise on cable 3x12

skull crushers 3x8

standing and seated calf raise suppersetted for as many sets til they are burtn out.


----------



## joeyh1485

Looking awesome mate your lats are immense!

Good luck with the last bit of the prep


----------



## reflexlewis

looks like the prep is going quite well mate:thumbup1:

back is looking very impressive, and legs are definately tightening up!!!


----------



## XJPX

joeyh1485 said:


> Looking awesome mate your lats are immense!
> 
> Good luck with the last bit of the prep


thanks mate 



reflexlewis said:


> looks like the prep is going quite well mate:thumbup1:
> 
> back is looking very impressive, and legs are definately tightening up!!!


alright mate, cheers  , the legs r gettin ther slowlyyyyy lol, hows things wid u? training going well? u gonna b down to watch in portsmouth? x


----------



## winger

Looking good XJPX, how old are you exactly?


----------



## XJPX

thanks  , im 20.

so you live in california? im looking to get sum work experience ther for next summer, already got my work experience in miami sorted, want to see what cali is like too x


----------



## AP11

Sorry if it's already been asked how long you been training seriously?


----------



## XJPX

AP11 said:


> Sorry if it's already been asked how long you been training seriously?


alright mate, been playing rugby for long time, weights got serious when started playin for quins wen i was 14, then weight really got serious wen i moved to wasps at 16..they beasted us for a cuple years with the weights, once i turned 18/19 and injuries stopped my rugby i just focused all my attention on weights  .


----------



## reflexlewis

XJPX said:


> thanks mate
> 
> alright mate, cheers  , the legs r gettin ther slowlyyyyy lol, hows things wid u? training going well? u gonna b down to watch in portsmouth? x


i would love to go and watch mate but unfortunately we have a couple of guys competing at the nabba west which is on the same day, so will be attending that.

training is not great suffering with alot of tendon trouble so am out for another month.

will be at the body power expo though so would be good to have a chat with you then!!!


----------



## XJPX

reflexlewis said:


> i would love to go and watch mate but unfortunately we have a couple of guys competing at the nabba west which is on the same day, so will be attending that.
> 
> training is not great suffering with alot of tendon trouble so am out for another month.
> 
> will be at the body power expo though so would be good to have a chat with you then!!!


ah mate im sorry to hear about the tendon problems, are u getting treatment or u just passive resting? ye defo mate, im looking forward to that expo, my mates and i are staying in birmingham for the weekend, gonna see what birmingham nightlife/girls are saying haha


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking brilliant mate:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking brilliant mate:thumbup1:


thanks mate  .

trained pull today guys, vascularity was pretty cool.

narrow grip chins 3x8

undergrip pulldowns 3x8

face pulls but from a low pulley 3x10

rear delt dumbell laterals 3x10

crunches 3x10

alternate dumbell curl2x8

single arm cable curl 2x8

im feeling v run down at moment, tonsils are swollen, been garggling salt water and aspirin all day, upped my multivits and powdered fruit veg, upped vit c, water bottles been glued to my hand, gonna go doctors tmo and get 5days worth of antibiotics just to be safe. im pretty stressed at moment which def aint helpin thins, have been doing coursework all night and have exams and mor coursework next week  , only one mor week of uni til easter hols wooooooop lol x


----------



## hilly

keep your chin up mate and be careful. nothing worse than ending up ill whle dieting as ive just experienced. its probs nocked me back 3 weeks.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> keep your chin up mate and be careful. nothing worse than ending up ill whle dieting as ive just experienced. its probs nocked me back 3 weeks.


cheers mate, ye im doing everythin i can to look aftermyself, went docs today,,,,wudnt giv me antibiotics cos its not showing signs of bacterial infection YET apparently, wanted sum for peace mind but doc was havin nun of it which ****ed me off a lot.

trained push today, gd session nun the less, was in and out in 30mins.

narrow grip bench 4x6

dips 3x8

shoulder press 3x8

front cable laterals 3x10

side sumbell laterals 3x8

tricep rope pushdowns 3x8

took a pic after, looks tigther then last week, legs look tighter again, my body should now just be looking for fat on legs for energy source now cos ther aint much uptop nemor, sooooooo hopefuli wil see sum nice progression with legs over next 5weeks. Im just praying so so much these next 5 weeks go injury and illness free. il take back shots on sunday x


----------



## Guest

Looking great bro, do you ever take any non pumped pictures? I ask because obviously you look much bigger and leaner pumped...


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Looking great bro, do you ever take any non pumped pictures? I ask because obviously you look much bigger and leaner pumped...


Cheers mate, nar...no point....I'll b pumped on stage so takin pumped pics makes mosrt sense to me x


----------



## winger

XJPX said:


> narrow grip bench 4x6
> 
> dips 3x8
> 
> shoulder press 3x8
> 
> front cable laterals 3x10
> 
> side sumbell laterals 3x8
> 
> tricep rope pushdowns 3x8


You look awesome. Very lean and muscular. What are your stats right now?

You did two tricep exercises that inadvertently hit chest then did shoulders and then another isolation for triceps. Why?

Not having a go, I love routines and probably done them all. Just picking your brain.


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> You look awesome. Very lean and muscular. What are your stats right now?
> 
> You did two tricep exercises that inadvertently hit chest then did shoulders and then another isolation for triceps. Why?
> 
> Not having a go, I love routines and probably done them all. Just picking your brain.


I train with a 5 day split, but it has mor of a push/pukk basis to it,

So on sunday- it is a pull session with back as focus

Mon is push but with chest as focus

Tue is rest

Wed is legs

Thurs is pul with biceps and rear delt and traps as focus

Fri is push with front delt and triceps as focus

Means everythiln is directly and indericetly hit twice a week withiyt overstressing myself, been trainin for 4 years now- I play around with my splits to see whjat works best, having gd results so far training like this x


----------



## winger

I know what you mean. I have a 9 day split and I have to overlap as well.


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, weighed in dis morn a pound lighter again for the week, so all is gd, although i feel a little more watery today compared to thurs/friday but prob just in my hed.

pull session was really gd

standing calf raise 3x12

wide grip chins 3x8

rack pulls 4x6

seated row 3x8

rear delt cables 3x12

hyper extensions 3x10

cable curl 3x10

seated calf raise 3x10

the rack pulls where awesome, remeberd my straps, worked upto 230 for 6 with so much control on way down, tried to take my legs out of it too....most unreal back pump, literally felt it from traps thru lats right down to lower back.

rear double bi pics looks ok, can see mor of a sweep on hammies and quads and sum mor calf separation, back is slightly mor separated too. 5 weeks to go so stil lots and lots and lotssssss of work to be dun.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you look great from the back, your left hamstring looks tighter than your right when you pose, try and really tense it as they'll be looking at this area too


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> you look great from the back, your left hamstring looks tighter than your right when you pose, try and really tense it as they'll be looking at this area too


Cheers mate, ye I'm struggling to keep my whole lower body tight when hitting poses, just need mor practice.

Cheat meal last nit was anazing, 2 big macs, 2 fries, milkshake, choc cheesecake and a tray of flapjacks....I took sum metformin after and had sum freaky ab viens going on lol

Clen is upto 100 mcgs a day now spread into 5x20, cytomel is upto 75mcg spread into 6x 12.5mcgs

Cardio is at 95mins a day befor breakfast.

Last nights cheatneal was the last one I'll be havin upto the show. So next 5weeks r gonna b super fun lol 

Push session tonit:

Low incline dumbell press

Incline barbell press

High incline smith machine press

Cable cross over

Cable side laterals

Skull crushers

Leg raises

Crunches


----------



## hilly

metformin is great for carb ups/cheats.

no cheat meals for the next 5 weeks i feel for ya mate lol. looks like your running to plan mate keep it up.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> metformin is great for carb ups/cheats.
> 
> no cheat meals for the next 5 weeks i feel for ya mate lol. looks like your running to plan mate keep it up.


ye i know, the vascularity and fullness from the metformin was insaneeeee, i dnt know why i didnt think of using it befor. I took sum metforming today after my cardio with my peanut butter and protien shake to push me into ketosis quicker. thinkin of taking another metfromin with my next meal, dont know if that wil over do it a bit though.

ahh all is gd, i can go 5 weeks without a cheat meal, thats a small sacrifice if it means i cum in with better conditioning  . Ahhh i cant concentrate on my exam and coursework this week....all i can think bout is this show.


----------



## hilly

i foudn metformin helped me reach ketosis quicker i took 3 doses of 500mg at diner, tea then before bed


----------



## Guest

Why no cheat meals up until the show?

Do you not find you lose more weight by having these?

Last sat night i ate about 6000cals in two hours now on monday i am down 1lb.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Why no cheat meals up until the show?
> 
> Do you not find you lose more weight by having these?
> 
> Last sat night i ate about 6000cals in two hours now on monday i am down 1lb.


No I'm always up 2-3 pounds day after cheat meal, and it takes til wed/thurs to get down to my sunday morn weight and then I norm loose a pound between thurs and sun, so the cheat meals are going.


----------



## hilly

it usually takes me till tuesday to get were i was on the sat morning then i drop from their.

will you be having extra carbs tho on the same day?


----------



## XJPX

XJPX said:


> No I'm always up 2-3 pounds day after cheat meal, and it takes til wed/thurs to get down to my sunday morn weight and then I norm loose a pound between thurs and sun, so the cheat meals are going.


Not best plzed about this tho as I sit in my lounge and my housemate tucks into warm cookies and milk and wafts the smell over to me. Wen I was in the supermarket today I noticed how cheap tinned fruit is, is this sum sort of well kept secret...y was I wastin money on fresh fruit wen tinned pineapple is 40p a tin lol, tht wil b an addition to the bulkin diet  . Iv put together the bulking diet for rebound for the comp already, dunno wat I am mor excited about..the comp or my rebound lol


----------



## hilly

whats the bulk diet look like mate??

pineapple is a good addition to meals as it helps with digestion


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> whats the bulk diet look like mate??
> 
> pineapple is a good addition to meals as it helps with digestion


Ye I kno, pineapple is a beauty  , two seconds I'll upload the diet...it runs in conjunction with my proposed gh protocol I posted on uk iron, u seen it hilly? X


----------



## hilly

no my access to ukiron has been playing up 2night for some reason.


----------



## XJPX

that is the proposed bulking diet, wil be very subject to change if i get fat, i dnt get fat easily though whihc is gd, with the use of frags that wil be minimised also. learnt alot from uk iron over past few days, maxitier knows his stuffff, pmed u the gh protocol hilly

meal 1 8.00 75g WMS, 55g whey isolate

1 hour

Meal 2 9.00 2 instant milk protein, 2 powdered oats

1 hour

Meal 3 10.00 250g chicken, 100g pasta,pesto,cheese, pineapple

2 hours

Meal 4 12.00 2scoops milk protein, 2 powdered oats, 1 tablespoon peanut butter

2 hours

Meal 5 2.00 pre workout 55g whey,1 banana

1 1/2 houra

Meal 6 3.45 pwo 100g WMS, 55g whey isolate,

1 hour

Meal 7 4.45 250g turkey, 300g jacket potato, veg, pineapple

1hour

meal 8 5.45 2 instant milk protein, 2 powdered oats

2-3 hour

meal 9 8.45 250g steak,cheese,coleslaw,pineapple

2-3 hours

Before bed 11.45 2 scoops instant milk protein,pint of milk, 1 table spoon peanut butter


----------



## hilly

diet looks spot on mate its very similar to the bulking diet i have been working on. I really want to start using growth but its bloody expensive. when i start uni this will probs be what my loan goes on and some frags if i can get hold of them.

I also have some long acting slin in the fridge i am going to run. Max has outlined a protocol i am going to follow and hopefully see some good results. hope your guna be keeping an off season log so i can pinch tips


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> diet looks spot on mate its very similar to the bulking diet i have been working on. I really want to start using growth but its bloody expensive. when i start uni this will probs be what my loan goes on and some frags if i can get hold of them.
> 
> I also have some long acting slin in the fridge i am going to run. Max has outlined a protocol i am going to follow and hopefully see some good results. hope your guna be keeping an off season log so i can pinch tips


just pmed u agen bro, wellll IF i qualify for the brits (if being the key word), il carry on this log  , i love bulking, i wanna get upto leanish 100kgs this time befor i start dieting, i was leanish 94 this time around so with a decent rebound im finkin is possible


----------



## XJPX

alright guys, rest day today...but has been crazy stressfull, had two pieces of courswork due in today, spent my time on the cross trainer this morning re reading and checking everythin was gd with them and making any alterations....how convneinent my blackberry has made my life eyyy to be able to do my essays whilst doing cardio. now just gotta smack all over the physiology exam tmo morn and im free from uni for a month woooooppppp  . getting a full body sports massage tmo, a GB shot putter who is also a sports massiuse has just opened up his shop in loughborough, he is crazyy strong and crazzzzzzy big so im thinkin he is gonna hurttt me bad in this massage lol x


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

That sounded pretty homosexual bro. Better make sure you don't fall asleep whilst he is "massaging" you :lol:


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> That sounded pretty homosexual bro. Better make sure you don't fall asleep whilst he is "massaging" you :lol:


Haha, it was ment in the most ungay way possible, fall asleep....hav u ever had a proper sports massage?? My god if dun properly they aint nice, they hurt a lot lol!!! But next day everythin feels much much better. I'm getting so tight so wil be good to get everythin loosened off

Can anyone explain why at different times of the day/ week vascularity will seem more pronounced then at others, my vascularity and hardness seems to be fluctuating massively. What factors influence this?


----------



## LittleChris

Yeah used to have them done when I was with Bath Academy. You still playing at Luffrba? Not sure if it was you, but did you play for Whitgift at Rosslyn Park? My brother is same age as you at Wellington College so thought I recognised you from soimewhere...

Not sure about the vascularity exactly- hydration levels and body temperature play a role for me. Try using some glycerol before bed one night and see the vascularity the next day. It is crazy. You can get it cheap at Boots as well


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Yeah used to have them done when I was with Bath Academy. You still playing at Luffrba? Not sure if it was you, but did you play for Whitgift at Rosslyn Park? My brother is same age as you at Wellington College so thought I recognised you from soimewhere...
> 
> Not sure about the vascularity exactly- hydration levels and body temperature play a role for me. Try using some glycerol before bed one night and see the vascularity the next day. It is crazy. You can get it cheap at Boots as well


Haha ye I did mate, whitgift boy thru and thru, ah nice  . No not playin at lufbra, lost interest in rugby wen got released from wasps...aint been able to get any enthusiasm back. Did u go wellington aswell? X


----------



## FATBOY

what does glycerol do m8 ? lookin good by the way folowed this journal good read


----------



## XJPX

FATBOY said:


> what does glycerol do m8 ? lookin good by the way folowed this journal good read


cheers mate, glycerol as far as im aware takes water out of the subcutaneous layer and draws it into the muscle.

trained push yday and pull today...

am absolutely exhausted, body really feels like it needs a good break, rest day tmo, so once the cardio is dun tht is exactly what i wil do....restttt. so glad to be back home now, did my pull session in my home gym, was gdddd.

got a cuple of pics, side tri and a cuple most musculars, didnt switch legs on v well in the 2nd most muscular but they r cumin thru better in the other one...4 weeks to go


----------



## winger

Damn you look good.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good again. You seeing any veins in the legs in the morning, PWO yet?


----------



## XJPX

ye man, calfs are covered and VMs are gettin nice and vieny too, nothing on LMs yet, but dont expect to see that til last week anyways.

Just ordered my jan tana....any one used their glaze product? x


----------



## BIG GRANT

looking fantastic buddy all the best. :beer:


----------



## hilly

looking very good mate, how do you rate the glycerol


----------



## nitrogen

Lots of potentials in there, Good luck with the show


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> looking very good mate, how do you rate the glycerol





nitrogen said:


> Lots of potentials in there, Good luck with the show





BIG GRANT said:


> looking fantastic buddy all the best. :beer:


cheers guys,

changes for the week....cardio is now upto 110mins...split now into 60mins breakfast and 50mins post workout, clen upto 120mcgs and cytomel to 87.5mcgs, all is going ok, wudnt of minded a cheat meal tonit...but hey i can go without it, i did hav 2 table spoons of peanut butter instead of 1 and a half tho oooooo lol tht was the extent of my treat for the night. looking forward to this week, hav picked my posing music, and been practicing routine this evening in my front room, wil practice it everynight now uptil the show. Need to get sum posing trunks aswell, just going to go for black im thinking,


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good work so far!!

love the side poses


----------



## harlow

looking awesome dude, i used the full jana tana package and thought it was quality!


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> good work so far!!
> 
> love the side poses


Cheers mate, the side shots are gettin ther now thers some mor separation in hammies and glutes, 3 mor weeks of busting my ass off and they should fingers crossed be ther on the money.

Got legs today, intend to literally fuk myself up so bad, I'm gonna squat and lunge and squat and lunge til I'm sik yeeee boiiii


----------



## XJPX

harlow said:


> looking awesome dude, i used the full jana tana package and thought it was quality!


Cool man, ye the jan tana is a wikid colour, lookin real gd in ur pics mate, how many coats did u do? Any changes u would of dun diff to ur tanning prep?


----------



## Littleluke

hello mate, been following your thread and think you have made some great progress and legs are slowly coming through now so you should come in good for the show. Keep at it mate and I'll see you at the Portsmouth show shouting some support.


----------



## nitrogen

I like Jan Tana. I would start exfoliating 2 weeks before the show (pay attention to joints, as the skin is dryer in those areas),and moisturize daily, I am sure you do. Also, it`s a good idead to get a base tan, in my case it`s sunbeds, not too dark just to get a bit of colour, also helps the skin to dry any spots. I start applying Jan tana 2 days out. Shave before, you can use hair removal, it`s all individual, be aware of side reactions though. Some people get a bad skin rash after waxing.

Anyway, once you hair is gone, gently exfoliate and moisturize. Let you skin to get time to relax a bit, then in the evening apply the first layer of Show Tan, its a base coat so don`t worry about perfection, just cover all areas evenly, less on the joints. Following morning repeat, but this time make it look better. Do the same in the evening. The morning of the show put a layer of Jan Tana Competition Tan to finish off, that will make you really dark. You can add even 2 layers. Remember, the stage light are powerfull, therefore you need to be tanned thoroughly and evenly. Pale competitors, may appear red onstage, due to lack of paint coats, as the light hits throuh the skin. Try not to put too much oil on body, I would put less on hips, to avoid slipping hands when doing, front and rear lat spread. Need help, just ask?


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> hello mate, been following your thread and think you have made some great progress and legs are slowly coming through now so you should come in good for the show. Keep at it mate and I'll see you at the Portsmouth show shouting some support.


hi mate, thanks  , ye all is gettin ther slowly but surely. just few mor weeks and its show time woop  , haha sounds gd man, wil b cool to hav a chat x



nitrogen said:


> I like Jan Tana. I would start exfoliating 2 weeks before the show (pay attention to joints, as the skin is dryer in those areas),and moisturize daily, I am sure you do. Also, it`s a good idead to get a base tan, in my case it`s sunbeds, not too dark just to get a bit of colour, also helps the skin to dry any spots. I start applying Jan tana 2 days out. Shave before, you can use hair removal, it`s all individual, be aware of side reactions though. Some people get a bad skin rash after waxing.
> 
> Anyway, once you hair is gone, gently exfoliate and moisturize. Let you skin to get time to relax a bit, then in the evening apply the first layer of Show Tan, its a base coat so don`t worry about perfection, just cover all areas evenly, less on the joints. Following morning repeat, but this time make it look better. Do the same in the evening. The morning of the show put a layer of Jan Tana Competition Tan to finish off, that will make you really dark. You can add even 2 layers. Remember, the stage light are powerfull, therefore you need to be tanned thoroughly and evenly. Pale competitors, may appear red onstage, due to lack of paint coats, as the light hits throuh the skin. Try not to put too much oil on body, I would put less on hips, to avoid slipping hands when doing, front and rear lat spread. Need help, just ask?


mate thank you, that was a proper helpful post, iv only bought competition tan so far...shall i get some show tan aswell? was just going to do all my coats with competition tan? haha gd point about the lat spread, my hands always always slip off wen im sweaty so oil wud make it tres difficile lol.

leg session today was awesome guys, was sweating like an absolute bitch and breathing so heavy, got a cuple funny looks in ther cos was beasting myself but all was gd. Legs looked by far best they hav looked after warm up sets befor they got pumped. the separation was nice and was plzed, motivated me even mor to hav a reali gd session

seated calf raise 3x8

leg press 4x8

back squats 3x8

hack squats 3x10

good mornings 3x6

hamstring curl 3x8

leg extensions 3x10

seated calf raise again 3x15

has anyone used synthelator....? its a product by synthetek, they are ranting and raving about it on a cuple american forums, its AMP vasodilator thats taken IM about an hour befor going on stage, the hyperventilating it causes apparently sends vascularity to another level....has anyone had any first hand experience as everything i have read on it all seems a bit too good to be true and sorta sounds like the feedback is just trying too hard to endorse the product.


----------



## hilly

^^^^ careful mate, on promuscle their all about endorsing synthetek products because big a etc are all linked to them and the majority of the members on their are coached by phil hernon, emeric etc who are also linked to them.


----------



## harlow

I put 3 coats on one the nite before and two on the day. Then got to the show and little luke said i wasnt dark enough, so had another. That was applied by Carly..was quite funny, as she claimed one of me two veg was catching some air from the side of me trunks lol


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> ^^^^ careful mate, on promuscle their all about endorsing synthetek products because big a etc are all linked to them and the majority of the members on their are coached by phil hernon, emeric etc who are also linked to them.


ye i know mate, thats what i was thinkin, everything iv read regarding it just seems too good to be true and it just seems like they are trying to hard to sell it. il giv it a miss i think.



harlow said:


> I put 3 coats on one the nite before and two on the day. Then got to the show and little luke said i wasnt dark enough, so had another. That was applied by Carly..was quite funny, as she claimed one of me two veg was catching some air from the side of me trunks lol


hahahahaha that made me larf mate. im defo gonna do four coats then iv decided, 1 fri night, 1 sat morn, 1 sat night and then another sun morn.

the question is thoo guys.....i currently have competition tan...shall i just use that for all my coats or get the jan tana show tan and use that for the base 3 coats??

cardio this morn was all gd, then went to health spa avec the mum, was nice to chill out.

got a pull session in a bit with mor cardio after. the lack of a cheat meal this weekend has made the schales drop off quicker already, since the clen/cytomel and cardio has gone up, im already a pound down in 3 days. just hav to make sur i hold onto muscle over next 3 weeks.


----------



## XJPX

alright guys, session was solid today, gd pump, felt okk

hammer grip chins 3x8

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

bent over face pulls 3x10

hanging leg raises 3x10

crunches 3x10

prone curl 3x8

rear delt cables 3x10

wil start hitting the sunbeds proper hard from tmo on wards, start getting some colour going on


----------



## carly

harlow said:


> I put 3 coats on one the nite before and two on the day. Then got to the show and little luke said i wasnt dark enough, so had another. That was applied by Carly..was quite funny, as she claimed one of me two veg was catching some air from the side of me trunks lol


hahaha was a comical moment :lol:

great progress looking in good shape, remember to smile though, you look a little scary pulling that face  hehehe xx


----------



## Goose

Keep scary for off stage and smiling for on stage. Great conditioning. Your going to do well mate.


----------



## XJPX

carly said:


> hahaha was a comical moment :lol:
> 
> great progress looking in good shape, remember to smile though, you look a little scary pulling that face  hehehe xx


hahaha lol.

i cant smile and pose, its impossible lol......i dnt smile for photos very often neways lol  xx


----------



## XJPX

Goose said:


> Keep scary for off stage and smiling for on stage. Great conditioning. Your going to do well mate.


thanks mate, like i sed to carly, smiling just wont happen, i will hav to practice lots and lots cos im only just getting hang of holding onto my poses for a long period of time, smiling would defo throw me off lol.

trained push today, awesome session, gd pump, took a cuple pics after, came out ok, leg separation is mucho improved.

narrow grip bench 3x8

narrow grip machine shoulder press 3x8

dips 2x8

tricep push downs 3x8

side laterals 3x15

narrow grip press machine 1x15


----------



## LittleChris

Looking good again. Face looks very gaunt now doesn't it 

What weight you use on the close grip out of interest? Find it awkard on my wrists when I go for a heavier weight if I have a very narrow grip.

What is your bodyweight in the morning as well- there isn't a weight limit for the junior class is there?

Either way looking awesome, will be happy to look like that this time next year


----------



## FATBOY

condition is dialing in m8 nice one


----------



## nitrogen

Competition Tan is a final touch to really darken you up, Show Tan is the base one, I would. If you know any source they sell it cheaper, drop me a pm please. I used to get mine from the US, but customs used to charge me for receiving a package.


----------



## hilly

lookin very good mate keep at it.


----------



## Guest

LMAO at the guys staring you down.

I could never pull my pants down in front of people in the gym!

Looking good mate i am impressed!


----------



## XJPX

FATBOY said:


> condition is dialing in m8 nice one


thanks mate  , gettin ther at last



nitrogen said:


> Competition Tan is a final touch to really darken you up, Show Tan is the base one, I would. If you know any source they sell it cheaper, drop me a pm please. I used to get mine from the US, but customs used to charge me for receiving a package.


on speaking to a few other guys im just gonna go with competiton tan and just use 3 coats or so and see how dark i go.



hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good mate keep at it.


thanks man 



Con said:


> LMAO at the guys staring you down.
> 
> I could never pull my pants down in front of people in the gym!
> 
> Looking good mate i am impressed!


haha il pull my trousersn down anywhere mate  haha. Thanks tho

soo rest day tmo guys, just gonna bang out my cardio, may do it all in one go seeing as no gym session to do it after, just one hour 50mins is a long bloody time, so il see how long i last and then maybe do slightly longer then fifty mins in the second bout if i split it up.

cannot wait for back session on friday, literally going to destroyyyyy myself lol


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Looking good again. Face looks very gaunt now doesn't it
> 
> What weight you use on the close grip out of interest? Find it awkard on my wrists when I go for a heavier weight if I have a very narrow grip.
> 
> What is your bodyweight in the morning as well- there isn't a weight limit for the junior class is there?
> 
> Either way looking awesome, will be happy to look like that this time next year


alright mate, haha ye the gauntness is noticable, my mum sed it straight away wen i saw her for first time in a while yday, i narrow griped 120kgs today, felt ok..just stregth seemed to dissapear v quickly after tht exercise. nope no weight limit in juniors, im 83kgs in the mornings now, 85kgs at night.


----------



## clarkey

Good work mate you have def made good progress in the last week, especially in the legs they are coming in nice now....yep you def have lost weight in the face area, another 3.5 weeks you can stuff your face. Will be chearing for you at Portsmouth.


----------



## carly

whats with the freaks in the background :lol: , looking top stuff sweeti, very porportioned and alot tighter :thumb: ... Your gonna rock it but god sake smile boy LOL:lol:


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Good work mate you have def made good progress in the last week, especially in the legs they are coming in nice now....yep you def have lost weight in the face area, another 3.5 weeks you can stuff your face. Will be chearing for you at Portsmouth.


haha mate i cannot wait, one of my best mates, his mum is an unreal cook, been over his past few days n she keeps trying to cook for me but i hav to refuse. she makes her own scones.....toasted with butter and clotted cream and jam ontop....OMG, she making a boxful for me, they wil b first on my list after the comp hehehe. my face is gonna dissapear to nothing over next few weeks  i will look like skeleton face lol.


----------



## XJPX

carly said:


> whats with the freaks in the background :lol: , looking top stuff sweeti, very porportioned and alot tighter :thumb: ... Your gonna rock it but god sake smile boy LOL:lol:


haha i cant smileeeeeeee dammittttttttt lol, i never ever smile in photos.....ever!!!! out of all like 800pics on facebook i fink i hav one which im smilin, cos my mum made me take it again n again n again til i smiled haha....even then it wasnt proper smilin.

at the comp ul hav to shout SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEE at me n i may do it haha


----------



## carly

XJPX said:


> haha i cant smileeeeeeee dammittttttttt lol, i never ever smile in photos.....ever!!!! out of all like 800pics on facebook i fink i hav one which im smilin, cos my mum made me take it again n again n again til i smiled haha....even then it wasnt proper smilin.
> 
> at the comp ul hav to shout SMILEEEEEEEEEEEEE at me n i may do it haha


Is that your mum?? dammm hot muma :thumb:


----------



## Guest

carly said:


> Is that your mum?? dammm hot muma :thumb:


 I am glad some one said it before me:lol:


----------



## carly

Con said:


> I am glad some one said it before me:lol:


hey im aloud to say it because im a girl you men say it and your just perves LOL !! stunning family :thumb:


----------



## winger

How old is your Mom?

It's ok, I think I am still older than her anyway.


----------



## nitrogen

nice work so far. It`s your first show so don`t mess up your tan and go as you`re pleased and happy. It will be the day that you learn a lot from.


----------



## XJPX

carly said:


> Is that your mum?? dammm hot muma :thumb:


Aww it is indeed the mum, she is wikid, if we go out for dinner ppl assume she is either my sister or my gf which is crazyyyyyyyy haha


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> I am glad some one said it before me:lol:


Hahah I'm gonna hav to warn her to stay away from a few ppl at the comp by the looks of thins haha x


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> How old is your Mom?
> 
> It's ok, I think I am still older than her anyway.


Ermmm I fink she is 48 or 49 lol, although she seems to reversing the age process over the past few years, if I dnt see her for a couple months she seems to look younger everytime lol


----------



## XJPX

nitrogen said:


> nice work so far. It`s your first show so don`t mess up your tan and go as you`re pleased and happy. It will be the day that you learn a lot from.


Thanks mate, well iv had some tanning advice from Carly and Paul Scarbrough, they both had the exact same ideas so I'm going to listen to them and the tan should come in nice I hope


----------



## Littleluke

Is your mum gonna be at the show  ? lol


----------



## winger

[email protected]


----------



## miles2345

I JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH YOUR MUM, HAVE REPS AS SOME FORM OF COMPENSATION!!


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Is your mum gonna be at the show  ? lol


haha yes she is lol, with her hsuband!! lol



miles2345 said:


> I JUST FELL IN LOVE WITH YOUR MUM, HAVE REPS AS SOME FORM OF COMPENSATION!!


hahahahahahahahah

just got back from gym, was a gd day, feeling gd, took my bacj pics for the 3 week out mark, looks mor detailed and tighter, hammies look tighter too, stil holding on my lower back tho, wanna get tht gone by show day. cant seem to keep my right leg as tight as my left in the photos, v odd.

any posing tips.....luke, miles? i kno u guys r pretty sharp on ur posing, iv seen the pics so cummon dnt just be chippin in on the mum comments haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good work on keeping the legs tight on the back shots, much improved to last time!!

your obliques are sick, very good work.

oh and yes, your mom is a hottie lmao *ducks*


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> good work on keeping the legs tight on the back shots, much improved to last time!!
> 
> your obliques are sick, very good work.
> 
> oh and yes, your mom is a hottie lmao *ducks*


cheers pal  , haha enuff of the mum banter now guys its gettin old haha lol


----------



## LittleChris

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=how+to+pose+cicherillo&aq=f

This might be of some use?


----------



## winger

Damn, you look as good as your Mom, you should sweep it...lol


----------



## XJPX

cheers chris, been watching tht over and over, gotta love bob chic...he so full of it haha pure class.

thanks winger haha lol and stop with the mum comments god dammmmitttttttttttt haha lol,

dun my cardio earlier, doing push session in half hour with cardio again after.

session will be:

low incline smith machine press 4x6

mid incline dumbell press 3x8

v high hammer strength press 3x8

cable cross overs 2x15-20

tricep pushdowns 3x8

cable laterals 3x12

cardio is upto 1 hour b4 breakfast and 1 hour postworkout now, clen 120mcgs a day and cytomel 100mcgs a day.

need this next week to be so perfect....throwing sum red meat in the diet this week

so wil look like this

meal 1: 2 scoops whey and 75grams natural peanut butter

meal 2: 250grams lean beef with 1 tablespoon extra v olive oil

meal 3: 250Grams turkey with 75grams cashews

and then repeating those 3 meals again.

may swap the evening meal of red meat for salmon or eggs if i feel like a change or just to mix it up a bit. think this will be the last week of protien shakes aswell, towards end of next week will just be on meat


----------



## LittleChris

Are you following the Keto diet yourself or is somebody prepping you?

Any plans for Pro-Veg days towards the latter stages- presumably that will be based on how you are looking.

Are you a fan of the incline smith press then? I find it fairly useful but triceps get a fair bit of the brunt if I have a full ROM- what weight will you move on that exercise on this diet and in the offseason?

Keep it up buddy


----------



## hilly

jordan have you been keeping your rep range low right the way thru? any plans to increase them or will you be keeping it this way upto show week.


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Are you following the Keto diet yourself or is somebody prepping you?
> 
> Any plans for Pro-Veg days towards the latter stages- presumably that will be based on how you are looking.
> 
> Are you a fan of the incline smith press then? I find it fairly useful but triceps get a fair bit of the brunt if I have a full ROM- what weight will you move on that exercise on this diet and in the offseason?
> 
> Keep it up buddy


alright bro, i hav a watchful eye over me keeping thins in order lol  , well ther is no plans for pro/veg days this week, ther maybe a cuple thrown in between weeks 2-1 if needed, lets see how next week goes and if legs cum thru enuff.

ye i like throwing in smith machine stuff, today i did 130kgs for 6 reps, in offseason il do 140-150kgs.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> jordan have you been keeping your rep range low right the way thru? any plans to increase them or will you be keeping it this way upto show week.


alright mate, no i keeping everything low and heavy, legs im going to up my reps a little this week once iv got my leg press and squats out the way il stik to heavy on them then il prob go for 15 rep sets on the hack squat and lunge. i dnt like high reps tho really, my body likes low reps, once this comp is out the way il be doing singles and doubles with squats and deadlifts  gonna try n break sum pbs woooop lol x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

give it a few weeks after the show before you start going for PB's!!!


----------



## winger

So your body grows better on 1-2 reps?


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> So your body grows better on 1-2 reps?


my body grows best when i mix things up, 1s 2s 3s, 4s 5s 6s 7s 8s lol


----------



## LittleChris

9s?

:lol:


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> 9s?
> 
> :lol:


haha rarely, ur be lucky to get me upto 8s lol.

ok so in my boredom i decided to see if i cud wang up sum pretty decent looking choc protien bars, obv i wont be having any of these, however one of my mates wil be trying them after her training sessions, the smell amazin, dog seemed to enjoy the left overs of the bowl aswell.


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate.

Regarding your posing!

It's hard to explain it without seeing you in person. I was very fortunate to have the help of Harold Mariller and James Llewellin. Drop James a PM as he is good at explaining how to pose. I need a visual aid to be honest. If I could flex my arm I'd make a video.

My advice looking at your front DB, bring your legs closer together as you lack thickness on your legs and by seperating them alot you isolate each leg which is a problem I had. Lemme post a pic to explain better. ALSO, bend at your knees and keep your feet flat pointing out whilst twisting your knees to flex the muscle more.

I'm rubbish at explaining mate to be honest.


----------



## Littleluke

Oh and as for your protein bars! I did exactly the same thing. For some strange reason I found satisfaction in creating food and forcing others to eat it LOL!


----------



## Davo

lol that must be torture making tasty lookin protein bars that you know you cant eat yet because of your diet!

Looking good too


----------



## hilly

the bars look good mate did you bake them or just fridge em?? i like adding dry fruit to mine lush. think im guna make loads for my refeed next sat lol.


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> Regarding your posing!
> 
> It's hard to explain it without seeing you in person. I was very fortunate to have the help of Harold Mariller and James Llewellin. Drop James a PM as he is good at explaining how to pose. I need a visual aid to be honest. If I could flex my arm I'd make a video.
> 
> My advice looking at your front DB, bring your legs closer together as you lack thickness on your legs and by seperating them alot you isolate each leg which is a problem I had. Lemme post a pic to explain better. ALSO, bend at your knees and keep your feet flat pointing out whilst twisting your knees to flex the muscle more.
> 
> I'm rubbish at explaining mate to be honest.


thanks mate, appreciate the advice, iv managed now to sort out some posing advice aswell off a few guys down the gym so hopefulli that wil go a lot better from now onwards. ye ur right wil def keep legs tighter together.

and hahahah as for the protien bars, i kno its odd isnt it, i spent ages last nit looking up recipies and stuff, im making sum protien pancakes for my dad tmo for breakfast haha. found sum reali wikid recipies for my mini bulk after the comp.

how is the bicep cuming along? x


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> the bars look good mate did you bake them or just fridge em?? i like adding dry fruit to mine lush. think im guna make loads for my refeed next sat lol.


i baked them mate  , they r in the fridge hardening up at the moment, they smelt ****innnnnnn gd wen i got them out the oven, wasnt tempted at all tho which is odd, hav just sorta switched off from tht sorta stuff now. im gonna get sum of the sugar free choclat syrup to use for them next time.... so wil use oats, sugar free choc syrup, natty pnut butter, splena, cinamon and a dash of coconut milk, wil dice sum coconut and maybe sum dried cranberries into the mix too  now we r talkin hahahaha


----------



## XJPX

Davo said:


> lol that must be torture making tasty lookin protein bars that you know you cant eat yet because of your diet!
> 
> Looking good too


nar its not as hard as ud think, iv got to the stage now wher i wanna be the best i can be onstage and ther no way il jeperdise tht by eatin sumthin i shudnt or slackin on any cardio etc....3 weeks just gotta keep hed down and get the job dun.

hilly hav u tried this one?

http://www.sugarfreemegastore.com/syrups/wf-syrups-chocolate


----------



## hilly

choc stuff like that isnt really my cup of tea mate. id kill for some of these bars now lol. refeed definatly worked yesterday am starving today.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> choc stuff like that isnt really my cup of tea mate. id kill for some of these bars now lol. refeed definatly worked yesterday am starving today.


haha fair enuff, i personally am turning into a bit of a choclat fiend myself, wen i was in tesco today i was lookin at stuff i wanna take to the show with me to eat on the car journey home, most of it included cream, toffee and choclat haha  ooooh and subway cookies....the oat and raisen ones. ahhh

its the worst feelin the day after a refeed, just suck it up mate it will pass  .

today is a rest day guys, so obv no weights, instead im going to do 15mins of posing, going to go through all my mandatories, quarter turns and then my posing routine. going to hit them all as hard as i can for 15mins, get a sweat on and then go straight into my hour of cardio. i think il do this now on my rest days for the next cuple weeks just to eat away at those extra few calories.


----------



## FATBOY

nice one m8.

to many people leave there posing till the last miniute and then forget about compluseries . they just dont realise how hard it is to stand tensed from head to foot and look relaxed lol

kep it up bro


----------



## hilly

posing practice sounds like a good idea to me mate.

Subway oat and raisen cookies are awesome i had 1 sat. Tell you what i did before. I bought about 5 took em home and heated em in the oven then added caramel ice cream and a touch of cinnamon. was in heaven


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> posing practice sounds like a good idea to me mate.
> 
> Subway oat and raisen cookies are awesome i had 1 sat. Tell you what i did before. I bought about 5 took em home and heated em in the oven then added caramel ice cream and a touch of cinnamon. was in heaven


ahhhh god damit Pete!!!!! and ther was me thinkin i wasnt cravin food, i hate uuuuuuuu haha lol, tht does sound seriosuly good. ahh only a cuple mor weeks til i can do tht.

did about 45mins of posing in the end, longer then i wanted to but got into it and wanted to get my quarter turns right, then put finialised my routine to the music iv chosen. did my hour cardio and just had my peanut butter and a shake and now i feel pretty nakered to say the least lol. legs tmo....cannot wait...gonna try Paul Scarbs leg routine he did the other day and told Con to do, it sounds so grueling...anything tht wil bring sum mor separation into these things is a must


----------



## Littleluke

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, appreciate the advice, iv managed now to sort out some posing advice aswell off a few guys down the gym so hopefulli that wil go a lot better from now onwards. ye ur right wil def keep legs tighter together.
> 
> and hahahah as for the protien bars, i kno its odd isnt it, i spent ages last nit looking up recipies and stuff, im making sum protien pancakes for my dad tmo for breakfast haha. found sum reali wikid recipies for my mini bulk after the comp.
> 
> how is the bicep cuming along? x


Hey mate,

Yeh bicep is coming along nicely. I have alot mroe movement in it now but still VERY painful in certain ranges. I'm off to London wednesday night to see DB, Magic Torch and Briar who will do some physio on my arm and show me what needs to be done as the NHS haven't provided one.


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Yeh bicep is coming along nicely. I have alot mroe movement in it now but still VERY painful in certain ranges. I'm off to London wednesday night to see DB, Magic Torch and Briar who will do some physio on my arm and show me what needs to be done as the NHS haven't provided one.


glad its gettin ther mate, ah the nhs r so ****in **** its unreal, r u stil hittin lower body hard and the other side of ur body thts stil gd? x


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just got back from gym, was a late one tonight as i slept in this morning so everything got shifted back.

Jour of cardio this morn was grueling, just sucked it up and got on with the hour on the bike.

leg session was gd, tiring tho

fst-7 leg extensions 7x12

pscarb style leg press 6x10

fst-7 leg extensions 7x12

pscarb style hack squat 6x10

fst-7 hammy curl 7x12

lunges 3x8

then straight after tht did an hour on the stair climber...so ye as u can imagine im pretty tired right now haha.

going to do all my remaining cardio on the stair climber, will hopefully bring out mor separation in the last cuple weeks left of cardio.

doing pull session tmo and practising my posing with the guy who won the south coast juniors last year so should be able to pick up a few things.

cant remeber if i mentioned clen is at 120mcg and cytomel at 100mcg a day. my clen wont go any higher then this now, il carry on upping cytomel for the next 2 consecutive weeks tho.


----------



## Guest

How high are you going with the t3?


----------



## solidcecil

when and were is this mate wouldnt mind going and having a gander?


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> How high are you going with the t3?


going to up it 12.5mcg for next 2 weeks so wil max at 125mcg x


----------



## XJPX

solidcecil said:


> when and were is this mate wouldnt mind going and having a gander?


its in portsmouth mate, should cum down, sunday 26th of april at the guildhall, toney freeman is guestposing so should be a good day x


----------



## solidcecil

XJPX said:


> its in portsmouth mate, should cum down, sunday 26th of april at the guildhall, toney freeman is guestposing so should be a good day x


yeah might just do that mate, if i dont manage to get down good luck with it mate:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

What are your plans for after the show?

Are you going to keep diet very tight and keep cardio in there and stay lean at least for the intial rebound period where the tyroid ext bounces back or are you throwing caution to the wind and blowing up?


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> What are your plans for after the show?
> 
> Are you going to keep diet very tight and keep cardio in there and stay lean at least for the intial rebound period where the tyroid ext bounces back or are you throwing caution to the wind and blowing up?


ok this is yet to be decided, i have to be very careful as i want to gain as much muscle as possible in 10-12 weeks following the show, without gaining much fat....ur opinions on how to go about?


----------



## XJPX

solidcecil said:


> yeah might just do that mate, if i dont manage to get down good luck with it mate:thumb: :thumb:


thanks a lot mate  appreciate the support


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> ok this is yet to be decided, i have to be very careful as i want to gain as much muscle as possible in 10-12 weeks following the show, without gaining much fat....ur opinions on how to go about?


I have never competed but i have dieted down to near contest levels and then pulled out. I gained superb size for about 6 weeks eating every thing in sight but after that i started to gain fat which sped up as time went by.

Personally i am going to create a new homoestatis at a lean body weight by doing a 8 week rebound/taper off, where i come off every stimulant/tyroid ext while running prop i will keep cardio up the entire time and eat 3500cals i will have my cheat meal just like i do now. Then i will come off gear completely for a period of time while sticking to this diet plan and keeping up cardio at a slightly lower level. Thus when i restart gear either early next year or in the fall i will be still lean but completely refreshed and ready to really build some size. Being fat and too heavy is very unhealthy at least for me so i will avoid this at least for a long while

Good luck in your contest mate i enjoy your log.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> I have never competed but i have dieted down to near contest levels and then pulled out. I gained superb size for about 6 weeks eating every thing in sight but after that i started to gain fat which sped up as time went by.
> 
> Personally i am going to create a new homoestatis at a lean body weight by doing a 8 week rebound/taper off, where i come off every stimulant/tyroid ext while running prop i will keep cardio up the entire time and eat 3500cals i will have my cheat meal just like i do now. Then i will come off gear completely for a period of time while sticking to this diet plan and keeping up cardio at a slightly lower level. Thus when i restart gear either early next year or in the fall i will be still lean but completely refreshed and ready to really build some size. Being fat and too heavy is very unhealthy at least for me so i will avoid this at least for a long while
> 
> Good luck in your contest mate i enjoy your log.


thats a pretty decent approach, im gonna hav to cum up with something, il start getting my thinkin cap on soon, hopefully with the use of frags and intro of cardio again after tht 6 week period following the comp is up wil be able to minimize the fat gain for the last 4-6 weeks of trying to gain size, we will see ey  . thanks a lot mate, sorry iv not posted over on urs, its a great read tho, il start havin mor of an input  .....looking fantastic in the new pic by the way, the transformation is reali reali impressive in 6 weeks ur gonna be spot on, u and Paul make a gd combo


----------



## Incredible Bulk

gotta agree with con about being fat and heavy...you dont want to be lugging around too much for too long but you need to spill over a wee bit to get the mass you desire.


----------



## higgz123

xjpx- jus like to say been followin this thread for while now but aint posted, u r lookin awesome and good luck in ur show!


----------



## leafman

Just read your thread mate and really good read. Im doin push day, pull day leg day, (new to training again) so its good to see what that type of routine has done for someone. You are lookin really good mate and i wish u all the luck in the world buddy.  Subscribed


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> gotta agree with con about being fat and heavy...you dont want to be lugging around too much for too long but you need to spill over a wee bit to get the mass you desire.


hey bro, hows thins? yeee i kno im going to hav to sorta play as it goes and adjust calories/cardio accordingly, i dont tend to gain masses of fat, but i think my metabolism may change following the show so we will see. im willing to go upto about 10percent bodyfat i think, if i go any higher im going to have my work cut out to get back down again. plus 10percent will be a nice enough area to build muscle with that surplus of calories.   .... this will make u larf, was in tesco just now, decided tht it was needed to buy a cuple lil thins to be prepared for after the show, got a cuple boxes of oreos and then this mini cake selection from cadburys hehehe. ahhh im bad lol x


----------



## XJPX

higgz123 said:


> xjpx- jus like to say been followin this thread for while now but aint posted, u r lookin awesome and good luck in ur show!


thanks a lot mate, glad its been an entertaining read, i appreciate the support a lot, specially now as its gettin a bit mentally tuff, this thing keeps me sane  so cheerssss xxx


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Just read your thread mate and really good read. Im doin push day, pull day leg day, (new to training again) so its good to see what that type of routine has done for someone. You are lookin really good mate and i wish u all the luck in the world buddy.  Subscribed


u alright mate, ah luv the push/pull/legs is a lovely way to train. i have tailored mine slightly now so its a five day split tht stil encorporates the push pull idea, this avoids too much uneccesary spill over between muscle groups. are you just doing 3 days a week? i think that is prob the best way to grow. so just mon pull wed legs fri push and then rest and eat on the other days  . thanks a lot for the support aswell mate, defo means a lot to hav so many people being so supportive on here and hopefully my thread will give some people some info they can apply to their training/diet goals


----------



## supercell

After the British in 2007 I kept myself in shape as I had the Arnold in early 2008. What I did was kept my carbs moderate but upped my good fats to around 150g. This kept energy levels high but also meant that I didn't rebound with a sh1t load of water. My cals were around the 3500kcal mark and my weight around 14st or 196lbs.

I still kept up the cardio too at around 30 mins 5x a week pre meal 1.

I have learnt the hard way with rebounds and at the back end of last year got injured because of getting too strong too quickly when my body was still bouncing back from weeks of restricted cals and hours of cardio.

J


----------



## leafman

XJPX said:


> u alright mate, ah luv the push/pull/legs is a lovely way to train. i have tailored mine slightly now so its a five day split tht stil encorporates the push pull idea, this avoids too much uneccesary spill over between muscle groups. are you just doing 3 days a week? i think that is prob the best way to grow. so just mon pull wed legs fri push and then rest and eat on the other days  . thanks a lot for the support aswell mate, defo means a lot to hav so many people being so supportive on here and hopefully my thread will give some people some info they can apply to their training/diet goals


Yes mate i do legs on monday push on wednesday and pull on friday. I can only get to gym 3 times a week at minute but seems to b doin fine as it is. All other days i just eat as much can and rest. Ill b watching to see how you switch things up so cheers mate, and you get good advice from quality people so your well on ur way :thumbup1: Looking awesome


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Yes mate i do legs on monday push on wednesday and pull on friday. I can only get to gym 3 times a week at minute but seems to b doin fine as it is. All other days i just eat as much can and rest. Ill b watching to see how you switch things up so cheers mate, and you get good advice from quality people so your well on ur way :thumbup1: Looking awesome


sounds gd mate, ye just make sur ur taking ur rest days n u wil grow big time  .


----------



## XJPX

hour of cardio this morn went well, on the stair climber again.

diet was as usual, this hasnt faltered at any stage, everything is weighed and timed and ther has been no changes throughout.

gym today was gd,

hammer grip chins 3x8

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8-12

machine facepulls 3x12

5-10mins of posing hittting lat spreads and double bis as hard as i cud

cable hammer curls 3x8

then went into another hour on the stepper.

feelin pretty shattered now, the stepper really takes it out of me, walkin hgome the legs felt shagged lol.


----------



## hilly

sent you an email mate


----------



## winger

supercell said:


> After the British in 2007 I kept myself in shape as I had the Arnold in early 2008. What I did was kept my carbs moderate but upped my good fats to around 150g. This kept energy levels high but also meant that I didn't rebound with a sh1t load of water. My cals were around the 3500kcal mark and my weight around 14st or 196lbs.
> 
> I still kept up the cardio too at around 30 mins 5x a week pre meal 1.
> 
> I have learnt the hard way with rebounds and at the back end of last year got injured because of getting too strong too quickly when my body was still bouncing back from weeks of restricted cals and hours of cardio.
> 
> J


Nice post! Very informative speaking from experience.


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Nice post! Very informative speaking from experience.


ur right, im going to have to make sur my rebound protocol is so accurate 

today has been a gd day guys, lethargy is kicking my ass now tho, i feel really drained and for the first time in my diet i am being a right moody little c+unt lol.

hour cardio this morn went fine, did the whole hour on the stepper, got bored after 45mins but just sucked up the last 15

push session today was nice:

narrow grip smith machine press 3x8

shoulder press machine 3x8

dips 2x8

high incline narrow grip press 2x8

side laterals 3x8

cable pushdowns 3x8

followed by an hour of cardio, split this one up 15mins on bike, 15mins on pedalo,15mins on stepper,15mins on pedalo went v quickly doing it like this. think tht wil hav to be dun again tmo mornin. i find my post workout cardio to be much better then pre meal 1 cardio, prob cos im feelin gd from the session and just mong out and get on with it lol.

neways no weight tmo, but will do 30-40mins posing in the place of a weights session with cardio immediately after.

x


----------



## miles2345

XJPX said:


> haha yes she is lol, with her hsuband!! lol
> 
> hahahahahahahahah
> 
> just got back from gym, was a gd day, feeling gd, took my bacj pics for the 3 week out mark, looks mor detailed and tighter, hammies look tighter too, stil holding on my lower back tho, wanna get tht gone by show day. cant seem to keep my right leg as tight as my left in the photos, v odd.
> 
> any posing tips.....luke, miles? i kno u guys r pretty sharp on ur posing, iv seen the pics so cummon dnt just be chippin in on the mum comments haha


ok fairs fair i guess! Rear double bi is the main one, a tip i got recently is put your right leg straight back, still bite toes and tense calves ets and keep knee forrward, make hams and calves look bigger, take pic and post and see if its better.

also legs on front bi, dont twist your whole legs out, feet just under shoulder width apart, at about 5 to 1, bite feet into the ground and turn knees out without m oving your feet, hard to explain really without showing you

take pics and ppl can help more


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> ok fairs fair i guess! Rear double bi is the main one, a tip i got recently is put your right leg straight back, still bite toes and tense calves ets and keep knee forrward, make hams and calves look bigger, take pic and post and see if its better.
> 
> also legs on front bi, dont twist your whole legs out, feet just under shoulder width apart, at about 5 to 1, bite feet into the ground and turn knees out without m oving your feet, hard to explain really without showing you
> 
> take pics and ppl can help more


thanks mate, gonna try and put everything into practice tmo wen i take sum back shots.

got a side chest and side tri pic from yday. am hardening up mor now which is kewl, mor separation in hams aswell, once i drop those last cuple pounds of fat and then few pounds of water shud b lookin ok.

i am craving food reali badly, this has never happened to me befor to this extent but i am reali reali craving pancakes, doenuts, crepes all with icecream and choc sauce grrrrrrr lol.

neways tht aside, just bout to do sum posing and sum calfs then another hour of cardio. hav lost a pound since last week so all is going gd for this week, by sunday wil prob be just over a pound loss.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

drying out very nicely mate, you look chinese in the last pic PMSL


----------



## dmcc

Where's your waist? :lol:

Looking nice and dry there. Looking forward to seeing you in Pompey mate.


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> drying out very nicely mate, you look chinese in the last pic PMSL


hhaha i kno lol...chinese hmmmmm egg fried rice, prawn crackers, crsipy duck, ribs, beef chow mien ....wattttttttttttttttt lol hahahaha

random question, well not tht random....but wat time does burger king shut in pompey on a sun nit haha? x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hmmm...usually around 9pm i think but thats in gunwharf, the one in town closed down and its now an abbey national


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Where's your waist? :lol:
> 
> Looking nice and dry there. Looking forward to seeing you in Pompey mate.


thanks mate  , ah i kno im sayin my last gd byes to the waist for 2 weeks, it wil be back again within 2 days post show tho with the rate my mind is food obsessing  , anyone else hav this problem once get to like 2 weeks out?


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> hmmm...usually around 9pm i think but thats in gunwharf, the one in town closed down and its now an abbey national


nooooo lol damn u abbey haha, they r my bank n they r rubbbish lol. wats open late? i neeed to plan ahead...this is important dammit haha x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

let me do a reccy and i'll find out for you.

guildhall is right next to a pub and club strip so there is a dirty greasy kebab shop that sells big ass burgers, kebabs...the works lol.

further down is pizza hut but i'll check the times.

10mins walk away from guild hall is a maccy d

opposite maccy d is a KFC

last year i did google map photos for people PMSL, i could do the same again!


----------



## dmcc

Domino's will deliver, I'm sure...


----------



## XJPX

Bro tht wud b awesome if u did a lil map hahah  . Wat time does the show finish? X


----------



## dmcc

Map is done - look at the new posts J. Show is meant to finish around 21.30 I believe. I'll be on a train back to London though... :-( so no partying with anyone for me.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thank fck, last year i had to leave at 10:30pm because the show draaaaagged on and i only had so much time on the parking meter!!


----------



## dmcc

I'm only going on what I've heard - and it's a 2-hr trip for me to get home. Thank fck P&S station is only about 4 minutes away.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Map is done - look at the new posts J. Show is meant to finish around 21.30 I believe. I'll be on a train back to London though... :-( so no partying with anyone for me.


Ahhh u sur u can't b tempted to hang around for a slice of cheesecake  orrr sum cookies haha? X


----------



## dmcc

Well as I'll probably be switching my cheat day to Sunday... maybe. But it's still a 2-hr journey home and I have to be up early the next day for work :cursing:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Well as I'll probably be switching my cheat day to Sunday... maybe. But it's still a 2-hr journey home and I have to be up early the next day for work :cursing:


Where abouts in london do u live mate? I went to school/sixth form in london. Ahhh well I'll have a little hamper of food so mor then welcum to join me  x


----------



## dmcc

Tooting Bec J. Nice area, like it here.


----------



## bbkam

Guildhall i loaded with places to eat!!! So nothing to worry bout!!! On that nite tho is carnage for pompy uni, which ill be attending aswell!!! lol, So theres gonna be alot of **** heads about when the shows over!!! hahahaha


----------



## hilly

lookin very good in the pics mate awesome side tri shot.All i can think about is food at the moment mate its driving me wild.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Tooting Bec J. Nice area, like it here.


Nice  . I fink ur right bout dominoes, I fink tht is wat I'm gonna hav to go with, can't beat a dominoes hahah.

Cardio tonit waa greuling, just got bk now, have never sweat so much in my life and on way home in car back to gym my eyes we're driftin off, felt like hypo :s which is very odd. I'm in bed now absolutely exhasuted, dnt even hav the energy to get up and take my vitamins  . I think I'm just really really depleated now and its takin its toll. Iv got a feeling I'm going to find this next week pretty tuff


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good in the pics mate awesome side tri shot.All i can think about is food at the moment mate its driving me wild.


Thanks mate  u kno I appreciate it a lot, shame u live up the other end of the country otherwise I'd treat us to sumthin nice after the show  .


----------



## dmcc

Mmm my cheat meal is Domino's *drool*

The end is in sight now J. Just over 2 weeks to go, you've done really well. As I've said before, I have so much respect for you guys who compete in BB, I just don't have the willpower or mental attitude to put myself through it.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking better with each shot. Awesome 

Not sure about the ****** eyes in that second photo though LMAO!!


----------



## XJPX

bbkam said:


> Guildhall i loaded with places to eat!!! So nothing to worry bout!!! On that nite tho is carnage for pompy uni, which ill be attending aswell!!! lol, So theres gonna be alot of **** heads about when the shows over!!! hahahaha


Ahh kool kool,is ther a dominoes in guildhall?

Mmmmm lots of drunken girlies runnin round in their carnage t shirts tht after havin scissors taken to them dnt leave much to the imagination, not tht I'd even look twice at the moment, sex drive is prob bout hmmm minus 100percent at the moment haha lol


----------



## XJPX

Thanks little chris and dmcc, the support means a lot, spec right now, I'm really winding myself up right now, I'm obsessing over food and am so exhausted, all I'm thinkin bout is tucking into some pizza.....v odd iv never had such bad cravings, normally it doesn't even cross my mind


----------



## dmcc

You seem to be in good company though, it's all anyone's talking about tonight  Wish I had that problem today, I've had no appetite since the gym this morning and haven't eaten really well....

Chin up.


----------



## hilly

i feel you jordan its all i can think about mage im starving. im looking forward to my bsn lean dessert shake in 10 mins.

deciding between cinnamon role or banana nut bread. i havnt opened the chocolate fudge yet.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> i feel you jordan its all i can think about mage im starving. im looking forward to my bsn lean dessert shake in 10 mins.
> 
> deciding between cinnamon role or banana nut bread. i havnt opened the chocolate fudge yet.


Are those the flavours for the lean dessert??? They sound amazin, do they satisfy cravings? Do u jus hav them with water hilly or do u make them in a fancy way  I kno wat ur like haha  , I need sum way of gettin thru the next seven days, u got any ideas tht r zero carb and not gonna throw me out of sync with diet? I'm thinkin of getting some sugar free jelly tomorrow lol


----------



## LittleChris

Something I did was make up my protein shake and pour it into a tupperware box and freeze it. Next day, tuck in. Like a cheap ice cream :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Milk- or water-based Chris? Sounds like an excellent idea... must give it a go.


----------



## XJPX

That sounds wikid chris, ye does it taste ok with water? I'm gonna realli need to make my diet mor interestin next week. Need to make things taste nice but obv not at the expensense of any excess calories/ carbs. Anyone got any other suggestions? X


----------



## hilly

the lean desserst are good but to many carbs for you mate.

Make sum sugar free jelly and add protein powder in. buy some 1 carb whip cream from asda and out a tad on top. pretty tasty dessert for ya mate.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> the lean desserst are good but to many carbs for you mate.
> 
> Make sum sugar free jelly and add protein powder in. buy some 1 carb whip cream from asda and out a tad on top. pretty tasty dessert for ya mate.


I am liking tht idea a lot, I'm so desperate for sumthin nice I may hav to go asda now, the sugar free jelly has sweetners in.....so I shud b careful not to hav too many ye? Is the 1 carb whip cream high in calories? X


----------



## hilly

i like to get the sugar free jelly you make ureself. theirs less in it cals wise and you can make it stronger so you get more taste.

i do not think their is alot of cals in the low carb whip cream mate. its in the chiller section with the double cream etc. its pretty tasty. just give ureself one a night to kill cravings.

this is a reason why i prefer carb cycling as you can play with tastier protein powders.

another thought mate have you tried the low unsweetend soya milk. it has 0.5carbs per 200ml only 50 cals if you get thr stuff from tesco/asda out of the chiller section. its in a red carton.

its something i will be using in my bulk diet but not the light version as its full f good omegas so i will be hving it with my shakes and oats.

you could add this to a shake before bed to make it taste better or whip it in a blender with protein powder then freeze it.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> i like to get the sugar free jelly you make ureself. theirs less in it cals wise and you can make it stronger so you get more taste.
> 
> i do not think their is alot of cals in the low carb whip cream mate. its in the chiller section with the double cream etc. its pretty tasty. just give ureself one a night to kill cravings.
> 
> this is a reason why i prefer carb cycling as you can play with tastier protein powders.
> 
> another thought mate have you tried the low unsweetend soya milk. it has 0.5carbs per 200ml only 50 cals if you get thr stuff from tesco/asda out of the chiller section. its in a red carton.
> 
> its something i will be using in my bulk diet but not the light version as its full f good omegas so i will be hving it with my shakes and oats.
> 
> you could add this to a shake before bed to make it taste better or whip it in a blender with protein powder then freeze it.


ok tht sounds like a plan, i just had my meal of 6eggs and 5egg whites, wud norm hav 6 eggs and 1 scoop of whey but the 5 egg whites is 100cals so same as the whey and it def made a thicker scrambled egg and now im not hungry at all or craving anything haha. just had sum diet coke too n im literally fine plus iv got another meal to have befor bed so im now actually feeling quite happy lol. wat i fink il do is totally cut out shakes from now on. my 2 scoops of whey and 75 grams of peanut butter meal will be replaced by turkey and cashew meals or turkey/peanut butter.

so tmo my meals will be:

1 hour cardio

250grams turkey 75grams cashews

gym ( wudnt norm do it after only one meal but is only open 10-2 tmo cos of good friday)

1 hour cardio

250 grams turkey 75grams of cashews

300grams lean mince meat 1 table spoon olive oil

250grams of turkey 75grams peanut butter

long slow walk

6eggs 5 egg whites

250grams of turkey 75grams of cashews

taking out the shakes will make me a lot fuller and wil mean im less inclined to crave i think.

on sunday night i wil have sugar free jelly just to set me up for wat i kno is going to be a hard week...stil not sur if going to throw in any pro/veg days next week....not sur if i need to seeing as im hardening up quite nicely.


----------



## winger

Damn you look spectacular!


----------



## hilly

good idea on the solid foods mate i have been doing this myself this week and adding a solid meal in for my meal 2.


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Damn you look spectacular!


thanks  



hilly2008 said:


> good idea on the solid foods mate i have been doing this myself this week and adding a solid meal in for my meal 2.


i noticed the diff already, norm after my morn cardio i hav 75grams of peanut butter which is gone in 2 seconds and then 2 scoops of whey...today after mornin cardio havin turkey and cashews took me like 5mins to eat and i feel fine.

got an hour and twenty mins den im bk in gym to do a back session, cos gym shuts at 2will hav to do my postworkout cardio at home on the bike, find it hard not breaking up my cardio by machine hopping tho  , so its going to be a long hour haha. wil take sum back pics befor i do cardio, only got a camera phone to take them but its got a pretty decent camera so hopefully wil look ok.

back session wil be:

wide grip chins 3x8

seated cable row 3x8

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

t bar row 4x6

smith machine deads totally isolating back 3x6

rear delt cables 3x12

shud b gd....if i can find sum energy from suumwhere lol


----------



## dmcc

You'll be fine Jordan, you know you will. Have some strong black coffee


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> You'll be fine Jordan, you know you will. Have some strong black coffee


thanks mate  , ye im gonna hav a scoop of whey with a black coffee in about 15-20mins, then hit gym at 1.15 and absolutely destroy my back, going to totally fukin kill myself, been winding myself up for past half hour listening to music so am gettin in the zone haha x


----------



## dmcc

Good man! Looks like a good workout you've got planned. Bites that your gym isn't open long today - mine is open 8-20 all weekend  Did me a nice arms & cardio this morning, was home by 10.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Good man! Looks like a good workout you've got planned. Bites that your gym isn't open long today - mine is open 8-20 all weekend  Did me a nice arms & cardio this morning, was home by 10.


ahh u bastardo haha lol, i knooo i was shocked it was only open tht times too, i kno wen i go at 1.15 it is going to be absolutley rammed, the cardio room was rammmmed this morn. il let u kno how it goes wen im bk  x


----------



## dmcc

Ah you love me really. Cardio section was busy when I got there, but the weights section was nearly empty, as per usual :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

What sort of gym is it you use bud?

Can't imagine it is a patch on Luffbras..


----------



## XJPX

Session was solid, felt hypo towards the end but just sucked it up and got on with it. Just on the bike now in my lounge, got half hour left on here so tryin to use the blackberry to distract myself lol, sweatingggggg like an absolute pedo in a playground, its literally pourin off me yukkkkkk haha. I took pics wen I got home on phone, quality is tres average but can see tht everythin is a lot tighter again, spec hamstrings and lower back. Two weeks to go am gonna make sur I giv it my all

Chris I train at cheetahs in brighton wen not at uni, its an awesome gym with a lot of top level bodybuilders, they hav cheetahs guys on the british stage everyyear, ther are 10 of us from cheetahs competing in the south coast show. A cuple of them have won nabba british titles in the past so being in ther is a totally diff vide to lufbra, get the best of both being able to train at both


----------



## dmcc

Sounds like a good gym J, I know the gym at Luffbra is great.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Sounds like a good gym J, I know the gym at Luffbra is great.


ye mate its a cool place 

the back pics.....the front double bi angle is off, dad took it from too high...makes me look like im 4 ft tall haha but ah well can see leg detail.....am so sooo depleated now, its been 3 weeks since a cheat meal and im going into hypo daily now so should fill out a lotttt wen get sum carbs in me  yummy yum yum haha


----------



## dmcc

Yeah you look short there... and lose the dodgy pants :lol: But your back is astounding.


----------



## XJPX

haha they r dangermouse boxers   cummon now ther nuffin dodgy bout them....now it wud b dodgy if i lost them and was hittin my poses in no boxers hahahah. well im not tht tall anyways, im 5ft 7 on a gd day haha.....but i do look tres tres midgety in those pics lololol


----------



## dmcc

a) Dangermouse rocks. And you're not even old enough to remember it first time round, unlike some of us...

ii) Kecks slipping off on-stage may get you bonus points for effort :lol:

3) Not a bad height for BB I'd say. How many high-ranking amateurs and pros are over 5'10"? And average height for a man in the UK is 5'9" or so.


----------



## XJPX

a) ii) 3) ...was tht a test of my attention to detail haha, tht is a jokes little trait doing bullet points like tht...im gonna steal tht one from u  . hahaha dnt b trying to make me feel better bout my height...its ok im a short ass iv cum to terms with it, was v beneficial wen played rugby tho in terms of power....not v beneficial wen at work and cant see over crowds in clubs lol


----------



## dmcc

Look at Peter Stringer, it's the short ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate keep at it. not long left now and you can get stuck into some good food.

on a side not im making flapjacks for my refeed 2moro. got some honey roasted cashew nuts to put in the with some dried fruit


----------



## LittleChris

LMAO, lovely boxers :lol:

Legs are showing some nice detail now. You getting excited?

What do your parents think of the whole BB lark?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate keep at it. not long left now and you can get stuck into some good food.
> 
> on a side not im making flapjacks for my refeed 2moro. got some honey roasted cashew nuts to put in the with some dried fruit


haha just thort ud drop tht side note in ther did u ey, just to tease me tht little bit mor, well it didnt work so u go and enjoy ur refeeed and il enjoy my diet iron bru haha  , oh ye the sugar free jelly is a no no for me, contains polyols and sugar alchohol that can stil impact on ketosis, soooo im cold turkey on the treat front haha


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> LMAO, lovely boxers :lol:
> 
> Legs are showing some nice detail now. You getting excited?
> 
> What do your parents think of the whole BB lark?


cheers mate, iv got a cuple over comical pairs il pull out next week haha, erm not excited yet, i think il be excited next weekend, right now im just tired n hungry and so depleated lol, erm my dad is a cool guy and supportive of everythin and anythin i do, same with mum really to b honest so all is gd, dad wants me back on the rugby pitch which is understandable but hey haha. wat bout ur parents?


----------



## LittleChris

They don't say much really, just comment on how I always seem to be eating :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Came in two pounds lighter for the week, so no changes at all are going to be made for the next week. Cardio will remain at 2 hours perday, clen at 120mcg and cytomel at 100mcg. I have no need to up anything as I don't want to loose muscle, def no need for pro veg days which is gd. I


----------



## weeman

your looking cracking mate,top physique!!


----------



## XJPX

weeman said:


> your looking cracking mate,top physique!!


thanks mate  , fingers crossed wil be sum mor changes over the next week and then wil try bring sumthin half decent to the stage  .

morning cardio went fine, flew by actually so was kool.

got an hour or so to chil now, then back to gym for a push session

session wil be:

low incline smith machine press 4x6

incline hammer strength press 3x8

v high incline hammer strength press 3x8

cable cross over 3x15

cable side laterals 3x15

single arm cable pushdowns 3x12/10/8

will follow tht up with another hour of cardio yippeeeee haha.


----------



## EDG301

Hammies are really coming through, well done fella, great work, nice detail on the back aswell. Good luck bro


----------



## Incredible Bulk

not a fan of bent legs on a front double bi...makes you look like a crab lol.

good work on the rear double bi...much tighter


----------



## dmcc

Smith? Mind those shoulders.....

(Speaking from experience  )


----------



## XJPX

dan ellis said:


> Hammies are really coming through, well done fella, great work, nice detail on the back aswell. Good luck bro


thanks mate 



Incredible Bulk said:


> not a fan of bent legs on a front double bi...makes you look like a crab lol.
> 
> good work on the rear double bi...much tighter


haha a midget crab  , ye im gonna hav a play around with leg positionings in the last week wen i can reali see wat makes them look the best 



dmcc said:


> Smith? Mind those shoulders.....
> 
> (Speaking from experience  )


ahh all is gd, didnt do the smith neways in the end, sumone was doing sum sort of upright movement on it :s so just did flat hammer strength press instead.

was so weak in the session, all my weights wher down by about half lol, i think a gd sleep and rest is now needed today, no gym tmo, am ment to practise my posing, but i thnik i need to listen to my body and see wat its sayin tmo if its a gd idea or not.

for my meal i added my peanut butter into the pan just as the chicken was browing off, cooked them together for bout 5mins on real low heat, eating it now, tastes amazing  so am happy haha x


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken satay.

I'm having pizza tonight as it's my cheat day. Of course, I probably shouldn't have told you that, as now you will hunt me down and kill me in my bed :lol:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmm chicken satay.
> 
> I'm having pizza tonight as it's my cheat day. Of course, I probably shouldn't have told you that, as now you will hunt me down and kill me in my bed :lol:


hahaha u jus had to throw in the 'in my bed bit didnt u'' shame on u lol


----------



## dmcc

Well I would have thought that while I was asleep and defenceless would have been the best time to take advantage of me :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Well I would have thought that while I was asleep and defenceless would have been the best time to take advantage of me :whistling:


Hahah u make me laugh, now shush and enjoy ur pizza u bastardo lol


----------



## dmcc

Pizza time will be around 7.30, still munching on whey, oats and fish oils. Oh the glamour.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Pizza time will be around 7.30, still munching on whey, oats and fish oils. Oh the glamour.


U gonna get a dominoes??  , I wanna try tht double decadance crust....chesse between two lasyers of the base mmmmmmm hahah


----------



## dmcc

Yes to Domino's as my local Pizza Slut is rank. No to double decadence, I'm trying to lose fat, remember? And I've got fat to spare  Still, PIZZA POWER for deadlifts tomorrow :thumb:

Jordan are you fantasising over what I'm eating?


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Yes to Domino's as my local Pizza Slut is rank. No to double decadence, I'm trying to lose fat, remember? And I've got fat to spare  Still, PIZZA POWER for deadlifts tomorrow :thumb:
> 
> Jordan are you fantasising over what I'm eating?


Cummmonnn now its a cheat meal, u cnt be conservative.....plus its not the cheese u need to worry bout, yes carries mor calories but its the high gi carbs tht wil cause big insulin spike and store as fat tht is mor the issue, the cheese wil slow down the rate of absorbtion sooooo for tht reason the cheese makes it a better option cos wil mean less of an insulin spike hehehehe, hav u tried tht double decedance befor?...I not tried it...jus sounds amazin


----------



## dmcc

Never tried it though I have had stuffed crust... mmmmmm stuffed :lol: Getting free brownies from them too, no idea why. So that's a large pizza, chicken combo, garlic bread and brownies on the way!


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Never tried it though I have had stuffed crust... mmmmmm stuffed :lol: Getting free brownies from them too, no idea why. So that's a large pizza, chicken combo, garlic bread and brownies on the way!


That's sounds pretty much perfect, I'd personally add sum of their waffles and a tub of ben and jerrys into the mix too 

Wat pizza u go for?....


----------



## miles2345

did you try the leg thing mate, looks like youve brought you knee in a bit and hams look thicker but just humour me for a sec and take on pic of rear bis without turning your knee out. look much better now


----------



## dmcc

Texas BBQ. Brownies still to be eaten, as well as some choc. I am such a fat bastard it's not to be believed.


----------



## thebull1436114614

Fatastic progress! im gonna be at the portsmouth show so will look out for you in the jnrs. IMO in last years class looking like that you'd of deffinately been at least top 2 and more than likely the winner.

Stick with it and good luck...nearly there!


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> did you try the leg thing mate, looks like youve brought you knee in a bit and hams look thicker but just humour me for a sec and take on pic of rear bis without turning your knee out. look much better now


Hi mate, ye wen I was hittin the poses I moved my leg in a lot, probably need to pull it in another cuple inches again, will have a lil tinker with it again when I take my one week out pics next week, cheers bro


----------



## XJPX

thebull said:


> Fatastic progress! im gonna be at the portsmouth show so will look out for you in the jnrs. IMO in last years class looking like that you'd of deffinately been at least top 2 and more than likely the winner.
> 
> Stick with it and good luck...nearly there!


Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate the such kind words, stil two weeks to go so jus gotta make sur they count now


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thebull said:


> Fatastic progress! im gonna be at the portsmouth show so will look out for you in the jnrs. IMO in last years class looking like that you'd of deffinately been at least top 2 and more than likely the winner.
> 
> Stick with it and good luck...nearly there!


seeing you're a new member you dont know that there was a few guys from this forum in the juniors class so a bit disrespectful to them.


----------



## XJPX

Cardio this morn was ok, did 40mins on the bike and then 20mins on the pedalo. I just didn't have the energy for the stepper 

Body is feelin v v v run down, iv upped my vitamins and powdered fruit/veg servings. I stil have my second hour of cardio to do today, but as I'm doing no weights today I'm going to split the hour into 2x30min sessions just to mentally make them easier for me as I really am that exhausted.


----------



## dmcc

Get a good night's sleep.


----------



## XJPX

jus finishid my second lot of cardio, decided i fancied a shake afterwards so tried mixin it up to make it taste nice.....2 scoops choc whey, 3 teaspoons coffee, 1 teaspoon ground cinamon, 40grams peanut butter, 35grams cashews, 4 icecubes...blended. tasted nice...but now feel sick  ....wasted meal....not happy lol


----------



## dmcc

It does sound nice; maybe it was the shock of not having something really bland? :lol: This morning after my cheat I felt absolutely rank, put it down to my body rejecting "bad" food.

Jordan you deserve that Krispy Kreme I'm bringing for you (if I can get my mitts on one  )


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> It does sound nice; maybe it was the shock of not having something really bland? :lol: This morning after my cheat I felt absolutely rank, put it down to my body rejecting "bad" food.
> 
> Jordan you deserve that Krispy Kreme I'm bringing for you (if I can get my mitts on one  )


well i had to get a diff peanut butter today cos holland n barret was shut so was tesco ( Y THE FCK R THESE PLACES SHUT,ITS JUS ANOTHER FCKIN SUNDAY, WHO GIVES A **** BOUT EASTER,SUCH BULLSH1T) i cudnt get my norm one which is the meridian no added anything, its literally just 100percent ground peanuts with skins left on and its amazinnnn, today got this ****ty whole earth one. and the added salt make sit taste absolutely ****in horrednous, tht in combo with the cinnamon has just made me feel bloated and ****, am now in a proper f.ckin bad mood lol


----------



## EDG301

XJPX said:


> well i had to get a diff peanut butter today cos holland n barret was shut so was tesco ( Y THE FCK R THESE PLACES SHUT,ITS JUS ANOTHER FCKIN SUNDAY, WHO GIVES A **** BOUT EASTER,SUCH BULLSH1T) i cudnt get my norm one which is the meridian no added anything, its literally just 100percent ground peanuts with skins left on and its amazinnnn, today got this ****ty whole earth one. and the added salt make sit taste absolutely ****in horrednous, tht in combo with the cinnamon has just made me feel bloated and ****, am now in a proper f.ckin bad mood lol


low carbs are taking effect i see......

keep on it man, dont be such a girl :tongue: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Oh I love that Meridian one - I have a tablespoon of that in my bedtime shake. Mmmmm.

BTW Sunday Trading Act - all shops over 1500 square feet must close today.

Just think nice thoughts and if you have the energy, get the porn out. Makes me feel better.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Oh I love that Meridian one - I have a tablespoon of that in my bedtime shake. Mmmmm.
> 
> BTW Sunday Trading Act - all shops over 1500 square feet must close today.
> 
> Just think nice thoughts and if you have the energy, get the porn out. Makes me feel better.


tht is a ridiculous trading act, who cums up with this bulsh1t, it doesnt benefit anyone, its like they cum up with stuff just to cause an inconvenience, im sur a lot of ppl wud of been ****d tht they didnt work today so are a days wage short and even mor ppl r ****d cos they walked all the way down to the shops to find them shut lol.....haha energy....dnt even kno wat tht word means...ahh i need a break lol


----------



## Guest

You will survive!

I got to the gym which uniquely was open today however they told me as there we're so few people they would close in 30 minutes so i had to race through my quad work out then drive home to do cardio on my crosstrainer, cant say i have been in the best mood today either!


----------



## dmcc

Tory government and the retail trades unions. Blame them.

At least here you have a place to vent among people who know or at least can appreciate what you're going through.


----------



## XJPX

this is by far the lowest point of my dieting so far, i feel at breaking point right now, im just sayin to myself tht this is crap and asking why im doing this to myself, i dont know how im going to get through this week.


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> this is by far the lowest point of my dieting so far, i feel at breaking point right now, im just sayin to myself tht this is crap and asking why im doing this to myself, i dont know how im going to get through this week.


I understand how you feel mate as i feel bad frequently also the only difference is your in far better shape than i am so i still have tons to go!

Keep your head up and try and sleep as much as possible.


----------



## dmcc

XJPX said:


> this is by far the lowest point of my dieting so far, i feel at breaking point right now,* im just sayin to myself tht this is crap and asking why im doing this to myself,* i dont know how im going to get through this week.


Because you're doing what you love. Be strong mate, you'll be grand.


----------



## XJPX

thanks guys, i kno iv just gotta get thru this week, once next sunday is here il be fine. this is gonna b tuff


----------



## XJPX

got over my little stress last nit, cardio dis morn flew by, am bk in the gym in an hour to hit legs.

session will be:

leg extensions fst-7

leg press 4x6

hack squat pscarb style

hammy curl fst-7

lunges 4x6

leg extensions pscarb style

want to get it done in half hour so can fit in half hour pwo cardio befor gym shuts at 2. then wil do the remaining half hour of cardio this evening.


----------



## hilly

that will be an enjoyable session mate


----------



## dmcc

Nice to see you're back on the horse.


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, session was tuff, was realli helped by the f.ckin **** in ther tht sed '' boy uv lost weight'' as i was between sets of leg press, i totally ignored him and didnt reply lol. not gonna let a silly niave comment like tht get to me at two weeks out tho, i kno im depleated and ther nuffin i can do but embrace the flatness haha. neways got 40mins dun cardio wise post workout, so just twenty mins left to do, wil do it walking i think seeing as its a well nice day. will have another meal befor i do tho.

ohh ye dad got me sum meridian peanut butter, just had my satayed chicken with cashews...amazing mmmmmmm luv it haha


----------



## dmcc

There's a man easily pleased :thumb:

BTW Tesco in Portsmouth town centre sells Krispy Kremes, so I'll be making good on my promise. If there's anything you don't like, tell me.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> There's a man easily pleased :thumb:
> 
> BTW Tesco in Portsmouth town centre sells Krispy Kremes, so I'll be making good on my promise. If there's anything you don't like, tell me.


ahh darren is a star, if anyone doesnt yet kno this, i am officially confirming tht darren is a starrrrr  , mate i luv everything and anything, wats ur fav type of cookies/cake? so im well prepared too? xxx


----------



## dmcc

Meh I'm not a big one for cake and stuff any more and you know that. Though I do like chocolate chunk cookies. I'll join you in a Krispy Kreme though and I'll pick one up for Bulkaholic too.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Meh I'm not a big one for cake and stuff any more and you know that. Though I do like chocolate chunk cookies. I'll join you in a Krispy Kreme though and I'll pick one up for Bulkaholic too.


hehe okies, u bring the krispy cremes, il bring the choc chunk cookies ( il hav to find sum tht are on par with krispy kremes).....wat is bulkaholic bringing to the feast haha


----------



## dmcc

No idea... must remind him he'll have a donut waiting for him.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> No idea... must remind him he'll have a donut waiting for him.


haha my journal of late is becoming rather food obsessive...not gd lol. does anyone else find themselves in the last cuple weeks in the run upto shows really over obsessing about wat food they want to eat post show? or is it just me haha


----------



## dmcc

I've been on a bulk for 31 years, I'm not really the person to ask... :lol:


----------



## Ben Gingell

XJPX said:


> haha my journal of late is becoming rather food obsessive...not gd lol. does anyone else find themselves in the last cuple weeks in the run upto shows really over obsessing about wat food they want to eat post show? or is it just me haha


yea...! ive got a couple of junior comps too in about 5 weeks... and yea, most discussions im having is about what to eat first after this!

ive come up with a good plan for it... head to ASDA, everythings in there!


----------



## Littleluke

Hey mate.. Really not long to go now. I know how you must be feeling right now.. Questioning why you are doing it etc.. Stick it out and regardless of how you place you will realise why. Standing on stage is the most fullfilling part of this sport.. Knowing you have done everything you can to be the best you can be.. You will look awesome and have every chance of walking away with a trophy. Dig deep mate, you provide inspiration to everyone without even realising it.. It really isn't far away now so stay on the ball and you'll undertsand exactly what I'm saying when you walk out on that stage.

As for what to eat on the day.. I was so dead at my first show I couldn't even eat LOL! I had a kfc on the way home then woke up at 4am and began the binge... WHICH I still haven't stopped (A YEAR LATER LOL)

Stay strong mate.

Luke


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Hey mate.. Really not long to go now. I know how you must be feeling right now.. Questioning why you are doing it etc.. Stick it out and regardless of how you place you will realise why. Standing on stage is the most fullfilling part of this sport.. Knowing you have done everything you can to be the best you can be.. You will look awesome and have every chance of walking away with a trophy. Dig deep mate, you provide inspiration to everyone without even realising it.. It really isn't far away now so stay on the ball and you'll undertsand exactly what I'm saying when you walk out on that stage.
> 
> As for what to eat on the day.. I was so dead at my first show I couldn't even eat LOL! I had a kfc on the way home then woke up at 4am and began the binge... WHICH I still haven't stopped (A YEAR LATER LOL)
> 
> Stay strong mate.
> 
> Luke


hi mate, thanks for taking time to write that, i appreciate it a lot...especially as i know uv been there and done it and felt exactly what im feeling. i shrugged off that feelking from the weekend this morning when i woke up and had a really gd day....i stil feel good now and will carry this feeling into tomorrow  . hahah year long binge....i likeeeee  

as i sed, today was a gd day, cardio this morn flew by, a lad who is doing the classics class was on the bike next to me and we had a gd long chat bout things which was nice, he is a top guy and defo one to watch in the classics class 

session today was pull, felt a little like i was going thru the motions until i was really realy warm and got sum blood into the muscle, once i got to tht stage i had a real burst of energy and had a strong session:

hammer grip chins 4x8

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

bent over face pulls 3x8

rear delt machine 3x12

rope hammer curls 3x8

shrugs 3x12

followed immediately by an hour of cardio that again flew by 

cant wait for tomorrow to get in the gym and get it done, just had my peanut butter chicken which was delish  , eggs at ten and another peanut butter chicken meal to have befor bed. with the mum tonight which is nice, gd to have a change of scenery. plus she bought me a lot of choclat to add to my little stash for post comp.


----------



## dmcc

Just how big is this stash?? I've got a 450-calorie donut to add to that yet...


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Just how big is this stash?? I've got a 450-calorie donut to add to that yet...


haha it is a stashhhh, but it is for the weekdays following the show, i will be picking at the stash, hav no intention of destroying it at once as its all little bites, they will be used to supplement my trips to various restaurants tht will be frequented between sunday night and the following sunday  , will only be having one bad meal a day for the week post show rest of meals wil be extra clean. have decided i will keep cardio up following the show too....def dnt want to put on unessecary amounts of fat


----------



## dmcc

I'm still going to stuff that donut down your throat :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> I'm still going to stuff that donut down your throat :thumb:


haha sounds like a plan, i fink maybe less of the stuffing and more of a nice conversation in which we eat sounds better tho  ....i dnt wanna waste any of the krispy creme filling by risking it falling on the floor haha


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> I'm still going to stuff that donut down your throat :thumb:


 This would sound better if you said " i am going to stuff my creme bun down your throat":thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Job's a good'un. I will get something suitably fat and gooey.

FWIW I did something a bit spesh today...


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> This would sound better if you said " i am going to stuff my creme bun down your throat":thumbup1:


hey hey, cummon now lol.....i want no innuendos in my thread, this is an innuendo free zone lol


----------



## dmcc

Con said:


> This would sound better if you said " i am going to stuff my creme bun down your throat":thumbup1:


Shh you'll spoil the surprise for when he's battered on 2 pints of Stella. :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Shh you'll spoil the surprise for when he's battered on 2 pints of Stella. :laugh:


hahahahahaha.......no lol! i dnt like beer either lol


----------



## dmcc

Vodka then...


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Vodka then...


lol noo i wont be drinking, just eating


----------



## dmcc

Sugar high then! :lol:

Will just be nice to see you and have a wee chat.


----------



## Guest

Alcohpops........


----------



## XJPX

haha i wil be on no highs, i wil be in a perfectly accurate state of mind lol.

neways....

gd day so far, morning cardio went by quick. peanut butter chicken after

peanut butter chicken again earlier

gym soon...push

wil be:

hammer strength shoulder press 4x6-8

dips 4x12ish

tricep press machine 3x8

side laterals 3x8

cable side laterals 2x15

dumbell skull crushers 3x8

single arm pushdowns 1x15

calfs....lots of reps/sets til im ****ed

wil get straight onto cardio after  . then its another day dun haha

vasculairty is really coming thru now, last night my triceps and delts had viens on just sitting ther chilling.


----------



## XJPX

session went well, cardio flew by again, feeling really v focused. feel like i want to do more cardio or do sumthing extra to make myself cum in tighter. going for a stroll later along the beach just to chill out....plus wont do anyharm to burn a few more calories  . am pretty hungry, have my peanut butter chicken at 8.30 so just gotta hold out til then  ...wheres the diet coke hmmm, may go upto asda and see of they are knocking off any discounted easter eggs too hehe. cant wait for tmo, cardio in morn then abs and calfs in afternoon followed by 30mins posing followed by an hour cardio again. not long to go now


----------



## Guest

(not that it matters) but how is your weight these days buddy? Are you still dropping?


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> (not that it matters) but how is your weight these days buddy? Are you still dropping?


i will get back to u on that one tmo morn  , but ye i am stil dropping, dropped 2 pounds last week, didnt change anything going into this week and will estimate a pound loss on the shcales tmo....we will se my man...we will see


----------



## dmcc

Sounds all good J.

I've put on 7kg in the last 6 weeks. Not sure if that's a good thing or not...


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate!

Just read your response to my post. I'm really pleased to hear that your mind is in the right place and you have remained focused. You will have the time of your life up there mate and I'm jealous I can't be competing this year to be honest. I managed to do some chest and triceps last night without re-tearing my bicep! Gonna try some LIGHT curls tonight, starting on 2.5 on injured arm.. LOL! Enjoy the final stages of dieting mate, this is when you will see the greatest changes in your physique! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! woop woop. lol


----------



## danimal

keep at it mate! and think of the feeling when u win!!


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Hello mate!
> 
> Just read your response to my post. I'm really pleased to hear that your mind is in the right place and you have remained focused. You will have the time of your life up there mate and I'm jealous I can't be competing this year to be honest. I managed to do some chest and triceps last night without re-tearing my bicep! Gonna try some LIGHT curls tonight, starting on 2.5 on injured arm.. LOL! Enjoy the final stages of dieting mate, this is when you will see the greatest changes in your physique! SO EXCITED FOR YOU!! woop woop. lol


hey bro, thanks mate  everyday now im getting more focused, just finished cardio and im stil rareing to go haha  . glad the arm held out...b well careful mate, dnt wanna see u in a sling at portsmouth!! haha im excited too man  .....ye is a proper shame ur not competing, wud of been quality. let me kno how the curls go, b careful x


----------



## XJPX

danimal said:


> keep at it mate! and think of the feeling when u win!!


u alright bro, hows ur day been so far? feeling gd?? iv got summin to show u bout aldactone to see wat u fink. wil show u later on msn if ur about x


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, day went solid, was v v v v flat in my posing practice, so much so tht it has to got to me a little and feel small and skinny, but nuffin i can do about it and just gonna keep my focus thru til the show. still looking forward to tmo, will be taking my back pics post workout.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

chin up mate... you know when you carb up you'll be full as a balloon...

dont want to look the mutts nuts one week out do you


----------



## dmcc

Wise words.

Nice to see you've perked up a bit too. 9 days left!


----------



## hilly

your going to be flat at the moment mate but you are very lean once those carbs are introduced you will be lookin very good


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, ye i kno, the flatness is just insane, ul see tmo in the pics. suppose all tht matters til carb up is being as separated as possible.

my plans for next week at the moment are tht clen and cytomel will remain the same at 120mcg and 100mcg.

last leg session wil be monday,back wil be tuesday..get all the heavy stuff out the way at beggining of week.

cardio wil remain at 2 hours a day and will stop thurs

carbing up wil be in moderation and will start thurs and will be using white rice

adex is going to be upped to an ED dose for the last week aswell.

for diuretics i will be using herbal ones which wil be used the day befor the show and after prejudging. water wil be stopped 6pm on the day befor show.


----------



## XJPX

hello guys, gd day today.

cardio dis morn was over so quick i wanted to act do more, then walked home insted of busing it home cos felt gd. stopped off at co-op, got a cuple tubs of ben and jerrys tht was on offer then ate myself silly....only jokin haha  , they r sittin in the freezer til after the comp.

then this evening trained back

wide grip chins 4x6

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

seated row 3x8

tbar row 2x6

deadlifts 3x6

hour of cardio after flew by again.

took my back pics, excuse the ****ty quality camera fone but u can see wat needs to be seen lol. im not quite swtiching my legs on tight enuff in front double bi which is a bit gay. my rear double bi my foot placement is out again, this wil be corrected haha. i was just ****ed and cudnt keep takin pics.

ohh ye got the hair dyed haha


----------



## Guest

Looking very good mate!

Did you weigh your self?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

niiiiiice

have you tanned?!


----------



## dmcc

Deeeeeeeeeeeeep tan but that dye job hurts my eyes :lol:


----------



## danimal

keep goin mate your nearly there and u stand an excellent chance imo


----------



## Guest

dmcc said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeeep tan but that dye job hurts my eyes :lol:


I was waiting for some one else to say it.........not loving the hair matey:innocent:


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff. Going to look superb when you fill out on those carbs.

What happened to the hair though bud? Seems to have gone white? LMAO :lol:


----------



## XJPX

haha givn the hair a chance, in a week the cokour wil fade a little and all wil b gd, ye been hittin the sunbeds hard.....con i was 1.2pounds lighter for the week  . cheers for the support guys, last final push, here is another pic, can see a lil mor leg detail in this one, stil rubbish quality tho....sorry x


----------



## dmcc

Con - only hurts because it's so bright! :lol:


----------



## bbkam

Look awesome bro, urs lats are insane!!! Also very dry!!! I cant tell if ur legs are sharp tho bad camera quality!!! Wot sort of exersices do u do for ur lats? Nd when do start carb loading?


----------



## XJPX

bbkam said:


> Look awesome bro, urs lats are insane!!! Also very dry!!! I cant tell if ur legs are sharp tho bad camera quality!!! Wot sort of exersices do u do for ur lats? Nd when do start carb loading?


thanks mate, ye the legs r ther/ther abouts, once im depleated and dropped water they wil b lookin ok i hope  . thanks bout the lats.....i luv deadlifting, rows, weighted chins. the heavier the better


----------



## dmcc

XJPX said:


> i luv deadlifting, rows, weighted chins. the heavier the better


Hell yeah! It shows too.


----------



## hilly

you look freakin awesome mate congrats.


----------



## bbkam

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, ye the legs r ther/ther abouts, once im depleated and dropped water they wil b lookin ok i hope  . thanks bout the lats.....i luv deadlifting, rows, weighted chins. the heavier the better


lol i can tell u luv ur deadlifts bro, u got an awesome back!!! U got any other shots of u like lat spread/front lat spread?


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Hell yeah! It shows too.


hehe  x


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> you look freakin awesome mate congrats.


haha cheers bro, but defo no need for congrats yet, iv not got up ther yet, stil got one week left, stil much to be dun 



bbkam said:


> lol i can tell u luv ur deadlifts bro, u got an awesome back!!! U got any other shots of u like lat spread/front lat spread?


thanks mate, i dnt im afraid, i was literallly dying trying to hold poses today thts y they wasnt the best quality, norm id keep takin them til they show everything in decent light...but not today haha.

on the day Fivos is gonna be taking sum shots of me, so il have sum gd quality pics of the finished product  ......which fingers crossed will look half ok x


----------



## winger

Looking very nice and I actually like the hair!


----------



## bbkam

hahaha, i understand mate, must be hard posing when ur sooo depleted!!!! I will be at the show next week aswell, cant wait to see the finished product!!! I know it will look amazing!!! Hope to be competeing in the same show and class next year!!! :S


----------



## XJPX

bbkam said:


> hahaha, i understand mate, must be hard posing when ur sooo depleted!!!! I will be at the show next week aswell, cant wait to see the finished product!!! I know it will look amazing!!! Hope to be competeing in the same show and class next year!!! :S


thanks mate, thanks winger aswell, all v kind words, but as i said got one week to go and this is what matters now, so its time to ramp up the focus a few mor knotches cos im not there yet


----------



## thebull1436114614

Incredible Bulk said:


> seeing you're a new member you dont know that there was a few guys from this forum in the juniors class so a bit disrespectful to them.


only just caught up with this. Sorry if I did offend anyone but that's my opinion.I didn't say the other guys were bad, just this guy is very good! I did read scotts log just never posted,his brother miles inspired me to compete the year b4. I do stand by my original comment tho your looking the business


----------



## XJPX

thebull said:


> only just caught up with this. Sorry if I did offend anyone but that's my opinion.I didn't say the other guys were bad, just this guy is very good! I did read scotts log just never posted,his brother miles inspired me to compete the year b4. I do stand by my original comment tho your looking the business


thanks a lot mate  , again v kind words.


----------



## XJPX

helo guys, awesome day again, feeling great...feel full of energy and like i wanna do more.7

hour of cardio dis morn flew by, then hit the sunbed...topped up the old tan....quick stroll round tescos and stocked up on the turkey....dnt u luvvvv it wen u catch it just at discounted times, yes yes yes 500gram packs of fresh diced turkey breast for 1.50, yesssss buying all 12 packs tht was there and not letting anyone else get any hahahah. had a sneaky browse at the patiserie section too, the fresh tray off apple danishes made my heart skip a beat haha.

gym went well this afternoon....did push

incline barbell press 4x6

low incline hammer strength 3x8

v high incline hammer strength 3x8

pec dec2x15

cable front laterals 3x10

cable rope pushdowns 3x10

....got a gd pump, dun in 30mins

straight into an hour of cardio....how a long chat with a girl on bike next to me who is doing the portsmouth comp, she won the nabba south coast show just gone and is looking unreal, defo one to look out for

so now just to chill and get thru the rest of the day, wil go for a stroll later on. will be thinkin to finialise my plans for the next week tonight so im sur in my mind what im doing


----------



## Rick89

looking awsome now, sure you will do realy well.


----------



## dmcc

You want to do more cardio? I see the diet mania has finally set in :lol:


----------



## danimal

dmcc hes not gonna sleep with you so stop grooming his journal LOL jokes

7.5 days to go kid keep it goin!


----------



## XJPX

danimal said:


> dmcc hes not gonna sleep with you so stop grooming his journal LOL jokes
> 
> 7.5 days to go kid keep it goin!


hahah tht was a bit of a rnadom outburst mate, dieting is getting to you aswell then


----------



## dmcc

danimal said:


> dmcc hes not gonna sleep with you so stop grooming his journal LOL jokes
> 
> 7.5 days to go kid keep it goin!


Please Dan I'd probably kill him or something.


----------



## roy

awesome.... your really dialing it now will be at that show so will give u a shout... keep focused not long now...


----------



## XJPX

roy said:


> awesome.... your really dialing it now will be at that show so will give u a shout... keep focused not long now...


thanks mate 

cardio dis morn flew by, no weights today but wil do abs before my second lot of cardio later this evening. feeling gd and v focused


----------



## LittleChris

Will you post up some pictures after carb loading?

How are you spending the final week in terms of diet- the more details the better


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Will you post up some pictures after carb loading?
> 
> How are you spending the final week in terms of diet- the more details the better


erm im not sur yet bout pics, we will see  ....like i said il be having sum pics dun with fivos backstage so my pics wont really compare, so wil just wait for those and sum on stage pics 

haha i may play those cards a bit closer to my chest interms of final week stuff  x


----------



## Guest

Just had chance to catch up with the latest pics and developments bro...look very very well man, reading your journal has given me motivation and I am sure many others too. Im not competing at pompey due to a few personal issues that popped up so it set my prep back quite bad...I will be doing a later show. But I am watching and will be with quite a few mates, so will be sure to give you and all the other uk-m guys big support!


----------



## XJPX

thanks a lot mate, will appreciate the support a lot on the day 

first day of depleating today, cut my fats and did pro/veg....

first hour of cardio went fine

leg session went fine

post leg session cardio dragged but got thru it

now the fatigue is kicking in....not feeling particularly hungry, but just tired as hell.

got turkey/broccoli in a bit

then egg whites

then mor turkey/broccoli befor bed.

tmo is gonna be tuff....


----------



## dmcc

Are you still off uni for a week? At least you don't have that to worry about. How people do this and hold down a full time job.....


----------



## brickhoused

Just hang in there buddy, I for one am very impressed so far and have alot of confidence in the fact it will take something special to knock you off top spot in your class.


----------



## XJPX

ye i go back to uni next mon darren so all is gddddd....im strangely looking forward to tmo even tho i kno is gonna b tuff. v hungry at moment..an hour til grilled turkey n broccoli mmm yummies hhaha.

thanks brickhoused, v kind words  , appreciate it a lot.

plan for tmo:

pro/veg diet - 6meals

1 hour cardio am

back session mid afternoon

1 hour cardio postworkout

then die of hunger hahah.

increasing the adex to ED has made me need the toilet a lot haha!

hungry hungry hungry hungry lol


----------



## hilly

not long now mate keep ure head down next 2 days will fly over then bring on the carbs.

any ideas what you are using to carb up food wise and amounts?


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> not long now mate keep ure head down next 2 days will fly over then bring on the carbs.
> 
> any ideas what you are using to carb up food wise and amounts?


not sur yet mate


----------



## harlow

Have been following your journal since day one, looking awesome. Its so inspiring to see yet another dedicated junior..look forward to sunday mate best of luck not long at all now!


----------



## XJPX

harlow said:


> Have been following your journal since day one, looking awesome. Its so inspiring to see yet another dedicated junior..look forward to sunday mate best of luck not long at all now!


thanks mate 

today been ok so far....cardio this morn was tuff, i did it in the lounge first thin on the bike wen i woke up, after had 50grams whey isolate and a shower then fell straight bk to sleep again, had my second meal of cod fillet and brocolli and gettin myself ready for gym and cardio now. body feels like it doesnt reali want to function but im ignoring it...its just being a lazy biatch haha, tryin to just set my mind aside from wat my bodies feeling and concentrate on wat needs to be dun.

back session today wil be:

wide grip chins 4x6

hammer grip pull downs 3x8

tbar row 3x8

seated cable row 3x8

shrugs 3x12

hyper extensions 3x12

hanging leg raises 3x12

ab twists 3x2mins

rope crunches 3x12

straight into an hour of cardio...

lets get it dun


----------



## willsey4

Nearly there mate. Looking good in the pics. I think you will do well. Must be good to know you have the UK-M crowd in the first few rows cheering you on. When you come onto stage I will give the Mrs a nudge to cheer you on. Excuse her if she stands on her seat flashing her tits and puts you off though!!!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Nearly there mate. Looking good in the pics. I think you will do well. Must be good to know you have the UK-M crowd in the first few rows cheering you on. When you come onto stage I will give the Mrs a nudge to cheer you on. Excuse her if she stands on her seat flashing her tits and puts you off though!!!


hahaha quality, tht cracked me up, by all means let her flash away haha  ...thanks for the kind words tho bro, appreciate the support a hell of a lot...spec right now....so god damned tired n hungry haha.

so gym went all gd, cardio after went quicker than this morning so all is gd. tesco hav the new flavour of ben n jerrys in 'choc cheesecake' oh myy so i got a tub n added it to the other mountains of **** tht is in my fridge/freezer for my return sun nit haha  .

last day of pro/veg tmo ahhh cnt friggin wait lol....broccoli and chicken just dnt hit the spot like peanut butter and chicken haha x


----------



## hilly

that new ben and jerrys sounds nice mate, 1 day left mate easy as.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> that new ben and jerrys sounds nice mate, 1 day left mate easy as.


i kno hehe, just gotta get thru tmo, this time tmo nit il b thinkin bout my peanutbutter chicken il be havin after thurs morn cardio. whilst tuckin into it il be thinkin thank **** no more morning cardio hahaha  . how u feeling today?....wat the doc say?


----------



## hilly

doc says chest infection, he has gave me amoxicillan tablets and said to rest up and eat. I am going to rest however will be sticking to the diet lol. hopefully it will clear up in the next couple of days.

I am hoping with the drop of all fat now and this ghrp that i may even loose a pound this week without any cardio. its a high hope lol but we shall see.


----------



## LOCUST

good luck bro, been following but not posted.

looking excellent.


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> good luck bro, been following but not posted.
> 
> looking excellent.


thanks mate 

last pro/veg day today, just did morn cardio...did 40mins. ( will do other 20mins tonight befor meal 6)

doing push session today....will be:

low incline dumbell press

mid incline smith press

shoulder press

dips

high incline hammer strength press

cable cross overs

single arm pushdowns

will follow this with an hour of cardio.

and as sed 20mins cardio tonight. cant wait to get fats back in tmo


----------



## leafman

Just want to wish you luck mate and i hope you enjoy ur day. You have put a lot of hard work into it so i hope you reap the awards mate :thumbup1:

Good luck


----------



## Corby

Just want to say good luck to you aswell fella, I've been following this from the start and I am well impressed.


----------



## XJPX

leafman said:


> Just want to wish you luck mate and i hope you enjoy ur day. You have put a lot of hard work into it so i hope you reap the awards mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck


thanks mate, v kind of u for giving sum support, and i to reali hope there wil be sum reward as i have given this 110percent, i hav not cheated on anything, diet has been down to the gram everyday, cardio to the last second sooooo fingers crossed will be worth it 



Corby said:


> Just want to say good luck to you aswell fella, I've been following this from the start and I am well impressed.


thanks mate, again i appreciate the support a hell of a lot 

soo gym went v well, cardio after went by quickly, was v tired towards end of it, walking from gym to tesco for eggs and brocolli seemed to move in slow motion, felt v light headed in tesco, home now tho and feet are up....diet coke to my left, diet iron bru to my right   .

an hour n 15mins til 250grams of grilled turkey and 100grams of steamed brocolli...v hungry so hopefulli wil go quick.

20mins left to do on the bike befor my 5th meal of egg whites and a lil spinach chucked in the mix.

then 250grams grilled turkey avec brocolli befor bed.

1 hour cardio first thing tmo....followed by chicken/turkey/peanut butter and cashews....cannot wait!!!!!!! going to cook it in morn and tupperware box it to the gym, wanna cook it befor i go so is still a lil warm and moist, if i cook it tonight and fridge it will be less yummy haha. roll on tomorrow and let the fat loading begin woooooop x


----------



## dmcc

Best of luck mate. Roll on Sunday - I'll have the biggest, fattest, most calorie-laden donut I can find waiting for you.


----------



## liamhutch

inspirational... i really hope you win


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, thank u so much for the supprt 

today has been gd and i feel gd, spec for the added fats.

morning cardio flew by.

back to gym soon for final small body weights, jus doin bis,side n rear delts

then i am dun dun dun dun 

Then just gotta let my body do its fin and hope it all cums together for sunday...fingers crossed ey guys


----------



## LittleChris

Good luck buddy. Sure you will look great


----------



## miles2345

good luck mate, wont be ther as I'll be at the West with my training partner but look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## hilly

smooth sailing from here mate.


----------



## XJPX

thanks a lot guys  . just been speaking to Fivos sorting out backstage pics, will have a gd few pics  . pretty excited now


----------



## brickhoused

Good luck mate, really hope you enjoy yourself and do yourself justice bring home a trophy.


----------



## defdaz

Good luck geezer, hope you get to carry the biggest trophy off the stage with you!


----------



## joeyh1485

good luck mate and thankyou for sharing your journey it's bin nothing short of inspirational


----------



## XJPX

thanks guys, im glad my journal has been of sum use and hope people can take any info from it  . fingers crossed this journal will carry on if all goes well on sunday.

Pretty shatered now, been in bed for past hour.

going asda in bit to get sum rump steak and sugar free jelly for tmo


----------



## dmcc

More to the point, why not continue it - no matter what happens? All too often we get to show day and the result but not much beyond. Not always the case, of course, but openness and honesty are valued.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best mate....see you sunday


----------



## LittleChris

How mich do you spend on feed a week do you think?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> How mich do you spend on feed a week do you think?


erm id prob say 80 odd quid a week on food mate.

just bout to tuck into a nice bit of rump with two eggs now hehe  ....breakfast will be the same but accompanied by some potato and a lil cheese with sum sugar free jelly for desert hehe.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> More to the point, why not continue it - no matter what happens? All too often we get to show day and the result but not much beyond. Not always the case, of course, but openness and honesty are valued.


hmm maybe maybe, il hav a see about that one mate 



Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best mate....see you sunday


thanks mate  yesirrr see u sunday 



Gainer said:


> All the best mate. Been reading for a while now. Made some great improvements! Top job! Hope you do well buddy


thanks a lot mate


----------



## hilly

that breakfast sounds very tasty. ill be having my healthy pancakes as usual. their the best meal of the day.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> that breakfast sounds very tasty. ill be having my healthy pancakes as usual. their the best meal of the day.


hehe ahh pancakes wud b gd, i may hav to think bout those using oats as one of the carb options hehe.

second meal is gonna b just as tasty, chicken/turkey/natty pnut butter all mixed together as usual.....then white rice, once white rice is cooked wil mix it with 20grams of almond butter cos its a lot mor viscousy than the peanut butter, then combine the almond butterred rice to the peanutbuttered chicken/turkey. mash it all together and prestoooooo haha. will follow tht with a lil sugar free jelly too


----------



## hilly

that sounds pretty tasty mate.

you could add peanut butter or one of the other to the pancakes mate i did this at the weekend and it goes warm in the middle. i had mine with some strawberry jam and peanut butter was bloody lovely.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> that sounds pretty tasty mate.
> 
> you could add peanut butter or one of the other to the pancakes mate i did this at the weekend and it goes warm in the middle. i had mine with some strawberry jam and peanut butter was bloody lovely.


ok so 50grams of oats, 1 scoops of choc whey, 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg.... blend....pour into pan?

then peanut butter and sugar free jelly in the middle


----------



## harlow

Quick question, why jelly?


----------



## Bobbytrickster

All the best mate, I've been following but not posting, looking superb. I'll be cheering for ya on Sunday,Its my first show and I'm doing the classics, your going to rip it up!!!


----------



## XJPX

harlow said:


> Quick question, why jelly?


sugar free jelly cos im only allowed a certain amaount of carbs at each of my preexisting meals and the carb sources r only white rice/oats/potatoes so i cnt hav normal jelly or jam as they have carbs in....... so gon with the sugar free jelly cos tht combined with natty peanut butter is quite probably the yummiest thin ever haha.

lol


----------



## XJPX

Bobbytrickster said:


> All the best mate, I've been following but not posting, looking superb. I'll be cheering for ya on Sunday,Its my first show and I'm doing the classics, your going to rip it up!!!


thanks a lot mate, ur gonna do class and with James behind u ur gonna cum looking superb, the classics is gonna b a hell of gd line up  . look forward to seeing ya sunday mate  , enoy ur carbs...i bloody kno i am haha


----------



## XJPX

ok so right now guys im feeling awesome, breakfast was unreal...made protien pancakes with oats,eggwhites,peanutbutter and sugar free jelly. the recipe can from both Tan and Hilly  ...so credit has to go to them for this little gem...defo was a lovely way to start my day hehe.

second meal topped it tho it has to be said, i didnt think it cud but it did.....steak,eggs, potato and a little grated extra low fat cheese.

can feel my body loving the carbs already, although only a very small amount (35grams at each meal)....i feel so much fuller after only two meals...cnt wait for next meal.

next meal is my normal peanut butter turkey but with white rice....cant wait


----------



## Goose

All the best mate. Ill be there watching..

Can see you doing very well with your physique.


----------



## ElfinTan

I can't believe I;m such a t*t and have only just found this journal...ah well just means you have to win the qualifier and then it's carry on to the finals:thumb:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> thanks a lot mate, ur gonna do class and with James behind u ur gonna cum looking superb, the classics is gonna b a hell of gd line up  . look forward to seeing ya sunday mate  , enoy ur carbs...i bloody kno i am haha


 Yeah its going to be tough class dude, lots of good physiques.

Loving the carbs.....I could eat more more more.....he ho not long to go now and then a proper feed:beer: :bounce: :thumb: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> I can't believe I;m such a t*t and have only just found this journal...ah well just means you have to win the qualifier and then it's carry on to the finals:thumb:


aww hehe, one step at a time  , gotta get to sun first  , but lets keep our fingers crossed ey and hope for a little luck to go my way


----------



## hilly

glad mure enjoyin the food mate not long to go now.


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> aww hehe, one step at a time  , gotta get to sun first  , but lets keep our fingers crossed ey and hope for a little luck to go my way


Set your sights high...you never know you might get there! :thumb:


----------



## winger

I think you will do very very well. :beer: <-----those are mine not yours. :whistling:


----------



## pob80

good luck buddy all though I havnt been posting ive been following your journal and seeing your progress a good junior physique that will do well and when your up there be confident with your posing you see so many guys with amazing physiques that look like they dont want to be up there and a smile dosnt hurt either


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, thanks for the support  , v excited bout tmo now, hav had a cuple coats of tan put on, looking nice and dark already, so after a cuple more shud look ok  ...feel v bloated today but am filling out nicely so again hopefully tomorrow will come together as planned  ...just going to hmv now to get my posing music haha


----------



## dmcc

Do we get told what it is? Or do we wait?


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Do we get told what it is? Or do we wait?


moby in my heart


----------



## GHS

Glood luck mate.....Enjoy it now, you've worked hard for it 

GHS


----------



## EDG301

Good luck dude, have a good 1 !!!!!


----------



## winger

Some of us live a little too far so take lots of pics and best of luck.


----------



## XJPX

change of plan on the old posing music guys, going to pose to a sash remix of the encore unfoire/raindrops song  . bit more upbeat than moby.

i wil take lots of pics dnt worry, i can see a noticable diff right now from this morning, im filling up but looking less bloated, v v v excited about tmo now  .


----------



## LittleChris

Go for it buddy. You have earnt the right to be up on that stage. Hold your head high, smile and do yourself proud.

Looking forward to the progress pictures.


----------



## bbkam

Gd luck buddy 2moz, will see u 2moz!


----------



## ElfinTan

All the best for tomorrow,,,,,,with secret weapong pancakes the title is yours.....joking aside. Well done for tgetting this far, now enjoy your hard work! x


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just finished my last meal, all my cooking is dun for tmo, bag is packed, just gotta cook my breaki wen im up and my mid morning meal and then il head along to portsmouth, just gonna try get 7hours sleep now, il be up at 8 and leave house at 9ish  . im feeling gd, got a bt of a headache but feeling ok nunthe less, my tan is nice and dark now, will put on another coat after my breaki, need to do my face in the morn aswell. ahh the toilet is calling again haha  nit nit ppl, thank u for the support


----------



## FATBOY

good luck m8 :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good luck mate, look forward to meeting you


----------



## brickhoused

Really hope you wipe the floor mate, good luck>


----------



## EDG301

Any news!!>>??


----------



## hilly

they put the wrong posing music on for jordan this morning but he said he new the song so it wasnt to much of a problem. when he txts later ill post up any info


----------



## hilly

sgot a txt off jordan he won

well done mate well deserved


----------



## BIG GRANT

thats fantastic news congrats buddy:thumb: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## LittleChris

Well done bro. Brilliant news and he must be thrilled.

Also means he continues his journal here


----------



## Heineken

Excellent work pal congratulations!


----------



## EDG301

Well done dude, well deserved.... now.... where are the pics!!!!! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice one pudding!!!!!! I knew the secret pancake weapon would work :0) x


----------



## weeman

well done mate!


----------



## brickhoused

FANTASTIC NEWS, very much well done, new it.


----------



## GHS

WELL DONE MATE !! 

GHS


----------



## Guest

Well done mate!


----------



## gumballdom

Congratulations! well deserved! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Just got back from the show, looked absolutely awesome!


----------



## brickhoused

pictures,pictures,pictures.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done mate, you looked fcking awesome


----------



## hilly

he said hes got loadsa pics and was guna put em up once he got home from having food. this proberly will be friday by the time hes finished visiting different take aways and working his way thru his food box lmao


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Dude looked awesome was the better jnr of the two by a MILE!! could have done well in a weight category instead if you had wanted to!


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, today was a really gd day, enjoyed eveyr minute of it.

as hilly sed, in the morning show they put wrong song on, they put on track one off the sash album sinted of track 15, but i just went with it lol.

my posing was a bit off...spec my lat spread, dunno why/how but i managed to **** it up both bloody times, never dun tht befor n im not sur wat went wrong.

got sum nice pics, my mate accidently deleted a cuple...bit upset but Fivos pics will b gd so all is fine. Iv stil got quite a few nice pics tho and if anyone else has any pics from the day plz put them up.

Sorry i didnt get to speak to everyone i wanted to  , the day flew by and befor i knew it, it was over.

Nun the less, iv had a mcdonalds, a lil sleep, sippin on sum water now cos v dehydrated stil n gonna get sum shut eye soon. Got my invit to the Brits so yes this jornal will continue....12 weeks now to add as much lean mass to the frame as poss as i know i need to cum in a lot bigger and fuller at the british  .


----------



## XJPX

few more x


----------



## winger

Good job, you deserve it big man!


----------



## pob80

good to meet you buddy and well done


----------



## nitrogen

well done, easy on food in the first few days( a bit too late  )....


----------



## s4m

Congratulations mate, yours by a mile.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hi again!

Didnt notice the music failure but to be fair it could of been worse, some guys had to pose to right sh!t music because their CD's wouldnt play!

Rear lat pose, you refused to spread your wings n fly! BUT you smoked the other guy by a country and nautical mile.

You are a spit of your dad BTW lol


----------



## EDG301

1st class physique mate, well done.... Good luck with prep for brits!!!! keep going buddy!x


----------



## joeyh1485

Awesome mate well done 

Am glad your keeping this journal going to the brits


----------



## Rudedog

Well done mate


----------



## Dave 0511

its all well and good everyone saying 'well done' 'ace' etc etc, but i think constructive feedback is better

you did look fanfockingtastic... and the pics dont really do justice to your condition which was spot on.

like you said your lat spread could have been better posed but sounds like you just didnt hit it right.

there aren't really many negatives as mentioned above you could have slotted easily into the weight class with no problems at all.

there are obviously some great (and massive) juniors on the circuit this year so you will have a job on at the finals but with your shape and condition i would think you will do really well so best of luck

cheetahs gym is just a machine lol. wish i lived close enough to train there,


----------



## Nathrakh

Well deserved mate


----------



## Goose

Congratulations Mate.

Well deserved when up there. As said bvy yourslef and a few others Lat spread was your only weakness But still that wasn't going to hold you back. Come back bigger and stronger.


----------



## fxleisure

Looking dialed in matey!

Theres a lesson to be learnt here. Instead of taking an album with you to the brits, burn your track onto a disc, that way the music man has no excuse!

Good luck


----------



## LOCUST

Well done bro, what was your onstage weight in the end ?


----------



## Haimer

Dave 0511 said:


> cheetahs gym is just a machine lol. wish i lived close enough to train there,


Yeah they had a fair few competing to say the least!

Well done Jordan, you had very good conditioning - the diet definately worked.


----------



## ElfinTan

Will have to wait til I get home to view pics....bloody laptop doesn't show them (anyone that knows a remedy for this problem please pm me).

Looking forward to following the rest of your journey! :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

hello guys, in the end last nit i reali didnt eat much, no ice cream or choc, jus sipped on water and powerade in bed throughout the nit as my dehydration was just insane, woke upt wice in the nit and had a few slices of malt loaf and a protien bar both times. now im allowed to eat wat i want...i dnt really want to pig out...i think those cravings wher just cos i was allowed it.

thank you everyone for the compliments, v kind words from you all, the criticism i appreciate just as much....i know i hav a lot of weaknesses, my calfs first and foremost, then quads and hammies. i kno they need both more mass and shape and the next 12 weeks i wil be hitting them with everything i have. I was plzed to an extent with my upper body conditioning...the photos that where deleted showed it quite well...hopefulli Fivos pics will show that.

Again im literally so confused with my lat spread, i think it was just an in the moment thing and i messed it up, i can feel now exactly what i was doing. That is a mistake tht wil never happen again i assure you  .

So iv just had breakfast which was a cuple scones, sum lat loaf, a cuple croissants and protien shake with olive oil in.

iv gotta go back upto uni today, diet wil be perfectly clean all day, will be high protien, moderate fat, low carb at each meal. Probably just shakes for convenience whilst i sort myself out, so wil prob be 3 scoops of whey, 2 scoops powdered oats, 75 grams of cashews. Going to relax tonight and have a curry with a girl i train with, she ran amazing at the weekend so we both hav a lil summin to celebtrate tonit. Then after the curry it wil be straight back into full diet mode.

the new revised diet will be:

8 meals a day.

meal 1: 50grams waixy maize and 50grams whey isolate

meal 2: 50grams oats, 50grams whey isolate , 2 table spoons natty peanut butter, pineapple

meal3: 300grams lean beef, 1 table spoon olive oil, broccoli

meal4: 250grams lean turkey, 75grams natty peanut butter, pineapple

meal5: 2 scoops whey isolate, 1 table spoon macadami oil

meal6: postworkout 50grams whey isolate, 75grams waixy maize

meal7:250grams lean turkey, 200grams white potato, broccoli

meal8: 2 scoops milk protien, 2 table spoons natty peanut butter,pineapple

during night 2 scoops milk protien 1 table spoon macadamia oil

carbs will be increased by 10grams at each meal after first cuple weeks to see neccesary gains.

with my rebound from the show, and an even more accurate diet than before i aim for 7pounds of lean retainable muscle mass. i want to be 5-6pounds heavier on stage at the brtish. if i make that goal i wil be v happy..i kno it will be tough but i think i can achieve it. Now lets carry on this journey guys and see what happens


----------



## XJPX

LOCUST said:


> Well done bro, what was your onstage weight in the end ?


i was 12 stone 7 onstage in the end mate


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Will have to wait til I get home to view pics....bloody laptop doesn't show them (anyone that knows a remedy for this problem please pm me).
> 
> Looking forward to following the rest of your journey! :thumbup1:


hey tannnnn, aww thank u   , the rest of the journey is going to be cranked up a few more notches, i kno iv got a lot work to do if im going to cut it with some of the juniors that will be there


----------



## GHS

Good stuff Jordan mate 100% respect for you 

Can't wait to see how this journal progresses.

What weight were you on stage mate? EDIT - just seen mate.

GHS


----------



## XJPX

Just want to say thank u to everyone who has been so supportive, words cannot express how much i appreciate it....esp wen it got tuff.

so thank u    .

a cuple mor pics from show day.....


----------



## Ak_88

Still trying to get my head around your size & conditioning and you're a year younger than me!

What are you studying at uni?


----------



## PRL

Well done mate. Very impressed. Just need to relax and not squeeze so much in your lat spread. Lats are there, just not bringing them out. But overall great balance and thickness mate. Again very impressed.

Awesome.


----------



## Flexboy23

Heya Buddy, was great meeting you backstage yesterday, and getting to see you walk away with that first place trophy, well deserved... Im finally back home in weston now. Had a massive pig out last night and to be honest have not stopped since!

My stomach is telling me im full but i just can't stop eating!!! I actually gave myself indigetsion lastnight, and curled up in a ball in the hotel bed till the pain went away, What an idiot i am LOL!!!!!

Still loved every minute of it Yesterday and i know you did too, great meeting you bud.

Si


----------



## LOCUST

XJPX said:


> i was 12 stone 7 onstage in the end mate


wow thats a good weight mate


----------



## winger

Not sure if this is any better but I tried to clean up the photos some.


----------



## Corby

Well done mate your an inspiration to all of us, your dedication is amazing for such a young lad. You totally deserved first place. Good luck with the Brits.

I will continue to follow this journal. :thumb:


----------



## Haimer

You may have mentioned this already JP and I apologise if you have - I will take a look at the whole journal when I have a bit more time.

Do you drink much alcohol? Considering the fact you are a student and it's so cheap etc it must be hard not to?!


----------



## leafman

XJPX said:


> hello guys, in the end last nit i reali didnt eat much, no ice cream or choc, jus sipped on water and powerade in bed throughout the nit as my dehydration was just insane, woke upt wice in the nit and had a few slices of malt loaf and a protien bar both times. now im allowed to eat wat i want...i dnt really want to pig out...i think those cravings wher just cos i was allowed it.
> 
> thank you everyone for the compliments, v kind words from you all, the criticism i appreciate just as much....i know i hav a lot of weaknesses, my calfs first and foremost, then quads and hammies. i kno they need both more mass and shape and the next 12 weeks i wil be hitting them with everything i have. I was plzed to an extent with my upper body conditioning...the photos that where deleted showed it quite well...hopefulli Fivos pics will show that.
> 
> Again im literally so confused with my lat spread, i think it was just an in the moment thing and i messed it up, i can feel now exactly what i was doing. That is a mistake tht wil never happen again i assure you  .
> 
> So iv just had breakfast which was a cuple scones, sum lat loaf, a cuple croissants and protien shake with olive oil in.
> 
> iv gotta go back upto uni today, diet wil be perfectly clean all day, will be high protien, moderate fat, low carb at each meal. Probably just shakes for convenience whilst i sort myself out, so wil prob be 3 scoops of whey, 2 scoops powdered oats, 75 grams of cashews. Going to relax tonight and have a curry with a girl i train with, she ran amazing at the weekend so we both hav a lil summin to celebtrate tonit. Then after the curry it wil be straight back into full diet mode.
> 
> the new revised diet will be:
> 
> 8 meals a day.
> 
> meal 1: 50grams waixy maize and 50grams whey isolate
> 
> meal 2: 50grams oats, 50grams whey isolate , 2 table spoons natty peanut butter, pineapple
> 
> meal3: 300grams lean beef, 1 table spoon olive oil, broccoli
> 
> meal4: 250grams lean turkey, 75grams natty peanut butter, pineapple
> 
> meal5: 2 scoops whey isolate, 1 table spoon macadami oil
> 
> meal6: postworkout 50grams whey isolate, 75grams waixy maize
> 
> meal7:250grams lean turkey, 200grams white potato, broccoli
> 
> meal8: 2 scoops milk protien, 2 table spoons natty peanut butter,pineapple
> 
> during night 2 scoops milk protien 1 table spoon macadamia oil
> 
> carbs will be increased by 10grams at each meal after first cuple weeks to see neccesary gains.
> 
> with my rebound from the show, and an even more accurate diet than before i aim for 7pounds of lean retainable muscle mass. i want to be 5-6pounds heavier on stage at the brtish. if i make that goal i wil be v happy..i kno it will be tough but i think i can achieve it. Now lets carry on this journey guys and see what happens


Will be watching close mate you seem very dedicated to what you do and the way you go about things. You have your revised diet already and this just shows this point.

Im glad you won mate and its best possible senario (cant spell lol)

Hope you continue to do well buddy and sure you will if u keep at it

congrats mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

XJPX said:


> hey tannnnn, aww thank u   , the rest of the journey is going to be cranked up a few more notches, i kno iv got a lot work to do if im going to cut it with some of the juniors that will be there


Yep there are some good juniors about...one of them works for us lol. Hard to comment on your condition as the photos don't show it. Upper body developement and shape are very impressive but you are, as you well know, a body of two halves so once you bring your legs up to speed then it really will be a bonny physique. I personally think the 7lb lean muscle mass gain in the time given is a tad over optimistic but ANY gains will be in the right direction and just hope it's on your legs.

Again VERY well done for having the conviction that so few have or will ever have. I take my hat off to you young Sir.....now it's time to aim that bit higher:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

Well the rowdies at the back (me, IB, AK, Zara, Beklet) had you as the winner the moment you walked on the stage. And not wanting to massage your ego, you did look better than some of the guys in the inters.

Not going to talk about any weaknesses as others have been constructive and you're well aware.

However.

I had a KK chocolate-coated custard-filled donut for you MISTER and did fecking circuits of the Guildhall looking for you  Bulkaholic got his and I had to fight people off the other one. I enjoyed it on the train home.

Good day, pity we didn't see each other.


----------



## BigHifbbPro

Hi....what a great start to your bodybuilding career!!! You looked great and with the time you have to the Finals I cannot wait to see what you will deliver then. It gives me great pleasure to see the future of our sport and it was my pleasure to have handed you your first place trophy. Keep up the great work and never lose the faith....it is well worth it even on the days you feel real low and tired!!!

*BIG H*


----------



## Guest

Awesome work mate good look for the brittish!


----------



## XJPX

Thanks for the photo edit haimer, wil only be a cuple of days and I'll have the pics from Fivos which will hopefuli b gd  .

Haimer I rarely drink mate, iv never been a big drinker...dnt get me wrong wen I go out with the intention of drinkin/partying then I reali do exacrlt tht haha, but as for week in week out drinkin its a def no no for me....doesn't bother me in the slightests 

Hey tan, aww thank u- ur v sweet  , ohh I kno 7pounds is a tad optimistic, I did day I'll shoot for 7 and if I'm 5pounds heavier I'll be supppper happy  . the legs are going to be attacked from a whole new point of view so I'm confident they wil grow  . But thank u for the compliments my lovely 

Darren- I knoooooo   I was gutted I cudnt find u guys, I literally only bumped into a cuple ppl, was such a shame  , r u going to the expo?...can hav a chat ther x

Harrold- thank u for the extremely kind words and was such an honour to receive my trophy from you, I'll be keepin my head down n trainin hard and hope to bring sumthin better to the Brits

Flexboy- mate it awesome meeting u, u really deserved ur win so big big congrats on tht, glad the food after was gd too  cos damn u deserved it, I am going to be stealing ur posing routine aswell hahah- but no well dun mate awesome

Pob- hi mate, ye was kl to bump into u and hav a chat, sorry to hear of the ankle, hopefulli wil b on the mend soon  thanks for the support in the pump up area I really appreciated it.

Guys again just wanna say thanks to everyone else, I literally cannot be more grateful, once I get mor pics they wil b up on here. I won't be posting much this week as there won't be much to tell, but from next mon in back in the gym and its all systems go towards the Brits


----------



## roy

nice win big man u kooked impressive... but im sure i saw u smile in one of your shots,, or was it wind.... keep it up and maybe see u at expo..


----------



## Willie

ElfinTan said:


> Yep there are some good juniors about...one of them works for us lol.


Saw the article with him in the Beef today - he's a big lad, eh? And it didn't look like he was training at your gym.


----------



## brickhoused

Whats his name? (the junior thats was in beef and works for Tan)


----------



## XJPX

The junior tht was in the beef is Geraint Baldwin, he looked awesome, he too old to do juniors this year though. Stil some phenominal juniors this year, will be a v tough line up


----------



## brickhoused

very well done Jordan on your win mate, you were well deserved and hope evrything runs smoothly in the lead up to the finals mate.good luck.


----------



## XJPX

brickhoused said:


> very well done Jordan on your win mate, you were well deserved and hope evrything runs smoothly in the lead up to the finals mate.good luck.


Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate it so much, the encouragement from people on here has helped so much in me keeping my focus. I will be bustin my ass off to new levels to bring sumthin bigger and better to the british stage


----------



## Willie

brickhoused said:


> Whats his name? (the junior thats was in beef and works for Tan)


Alex Clarke


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hi Jordan, my camera was a bit sh!t but i did manage to take a few blurred ones of you!


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

Cracking photos IB

Watch out Fivos! LMAO!!!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for the photos bro, dnt worry bout quality  , appreciate them all the same thanks   ...if anyone else happened to get any other snaps plz feel free to wack them up


----------



## pastanchicken

Willie said:


> Alex Clarke


Met Alex, absolute beast for his age!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

LittleChris said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cracking photos IB
> 
> Watch out Fivos! LMAO!!!


cheeky sh!te! i was zoomed in to max and my £40 8M pixel camera was not up to it :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheeky sh!te! i was zoomed in to max and my £40 8M pixel camera was not up to it :tongue:


You should have taken your tripod with you! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

You looked awesome mate - you're in the vid on youtube - posted a separate thread about the vid, just in case you missed it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Willie said:


> Saw the article with him in the Beef today - he's a big lad, eh? And it didn't look like he was training at your gym.





Willie said:


> Alex Clarke


That's the chappy. He doesn't train at our place but at Silvers in Bury! He has trained there for a while and was there before he came to work for us!


----------



## winger

defdaz said:


> You looked awesome mate - you're in the vid on youtube - posted a separate thread about the vid, just in case you missed it!


Here is the link he was talking about. Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgY1nbIGEYQ.


----------



## winger

And here is part 2, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Alq5EvE6KEQ.


----------



## defdaz

Thanks for link to part two winger.


----------



## XJPX

thanks for the vid links guys  . Fivos emailed me my pics this morning, his photos r awesome, cnt beleive only 18 guys took up on his offer, my posing was a bit **** haha...i was so tired by that stage of the night but nuntheless many thanks to Fivos for these.


----------



## Fivos

Mate no worries..

Glad you liked them..you CD will be sent...

If you need anymore copies of the CD just let me know although the CD is yours so you are welcome to copy it as many times as you like.

Fivos


----------



## brickhoused

Look [email protected] awsome in the photos, great pics Fivos!! And great physique.


----------



## Fivos

brickhoused said:


> Look [email protected] awsome in the photos, great pics Fivos!! And great physique.


Thanks for the pic comments..yes the boy has a great future ahead of him.

Fivos


----------



## winger

Fivos, those pics are so good it looks like a studio did them.

Jordon, you have a great build. Those pictures do you justice.


----------



## Fivos

winger said:


> Fivos, those pics are so good it looks like a studio did them.
> 
> Jordon, you have a great build. Those pictures do you justice.


Thanks mate, i have a portable professional studio set with a canvas that can go 12X12ft and 4 studio lights and reflectors to get the perfect shots.

Fivos


----------



## hilly

lookin great in the pics mate,

fivos good job as always pal


----------



## Kezz

You looked awesome mate well done, top class pics by Fivos as usual


----------



## dmcc

XJPX said:


> Darren- I knoooooo   I was gutted I cudnt find u guys, I literally only bumped into a cuple ppl, was such a shame  , r u going to the expo?...can hav a chat ther x


LOL we were the rowdies in row L  I'll be at the Expo on the Saturday so hope to see you there. As it's the offseason, you can eat that donut then.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

still think my pics are better *huff*

lol


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just a few mor onstage pics tht were taken by my gyms photographer, can see things a little more clearly.

my body stil feels v rough from sunday, im v achy and sore and run down, getting a massage tmo so should put me in gd sted for monday where it all starts  . Diet has been solid, had the odd snaeky choc bar over past cuple days when iv fancied it, but hav been v strict on the whole, will be one hundred percent accurate from tmo until a week on sunday where il allow myself a cheat meal.

wil start logging in sessions and meals from monday as this will keep me strict 

oh and yes those are real smiles in a cuple of those pics hahah  .....those ones r just for u carly haha


----------



## EDG301

looking awesome mate, well done.


----------



## winger

It looks like you have three different color shorts. Black, (which isn't really a color) blue and purple, just caught my eye with the black back ground.

Once again looking stellar. Say hi to Mom will ya....ooopsie.


----------



## ScottCP

Nice shape, good condition, bring the legs up a bit and it will really finish off your physique, best of luck for this years Britian.

You competing as a jounior next year? If so i am sure i will bump into you at some point on stage.

Scott


----------



## XJPX

EDG301 said:


> looking awesome mate, well done.


Thanks bro 



winger said:


> It looks like you have three different color shorts. Black, (which isn't really a color) blue and purple, just caught my eye with the black back ground.
> 
> Once again looking stellar. Say hi to Mom will ya....ooopsie.


nooo just the two pairs, i wore black for prejudging and purple for the evening show  . im thinkin blue and red for the brits 



RobZombie said:


> Nice shape, good condition, bring the legs up a bit and it will really finish off your physique, best of luck for this years Britian.
> 
> You competing as a jounior next year? If so i am sure i will bump into you at some point on stage.
> 
> Scott


thanks mate, the legs are going to get a serious pounding over the next 3 months dont worry, no unfortubeatly il be too old next season to compete as a junior. x


----------



## harlow

Awesome most muscular! look forward to seeing another quality physique for the brits, all the best mate!


----------



## ScottCP

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, the legs are going to get a serious pounding over the next 3 months dont worry, no unfortubeatly il be too old next season to compete as a junior. x


Well atleast thats one less possible junior to worry about lol! Enjoy your training mate and hit it as hard as possible over the next few months!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

meet you in the inters next year then Jordan!!! :lol: :beer:


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> meet you in the inters next year then Jordan!!! :lol: :beer:


U will indeedy mate 

So first day back into it today, went well, feel v tired tho, a gd nit sleep will be needed tonight

Diet and training for today:

Meal 1:2 scoops whey,2scoops waixy maize-

50 protien,50 carbs, 400cals

Meal 2: 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop powdered oats, 4 slices buttered malt loaf.

60 protien, 75 grams carbs, 750 cals

Meal 3: 350grams lean mince, 450 grams carrot swede mash.

60 protien, 30 carbs, 700 cals

Preworkout 2 scoops whey

50 protien, 200 cals

Wide grip chins 3x8

Deadlifts 3x7 180

Seated low pulley row: 3x8 70/60/50

Undergrip pulldowns 2x10/7 70

Calf raise 3x15/12/10 70kg

Hypers 2x10

Postworkout, 2 scoops whey 3 scoops waixy maize, 50 protien, 75 carb 500 cals

Meal 6:250grams turkey breast, 450 grams white mashed potato, tin of pineapple chunks

60 grams protien, 65 grams carbs. 750 cals

Next meal7 is:

350 gram rump steak, 2 eggs broccoli,

60+ grams protien 0 carbs 700 cals

Befor bed:meal 8

2 scoops whey, 1 pint milk, 2 table spoons olive oil

60+ grams protien, 15grams carbs, 750 cals

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey, 2 table spoons olive oil. 50 grams protien, 400 cals

Daily totals:

500+ grams protien, 315 grams carbs, calories 5250.

Weight today: 89kgs- gained a fair bit of weight this week, hate to think how much I'd of gained if I'd of eaten poorly.


----------



## hilly

looks sweet mate hope ure enjoyin things

you better have taken that blood sugar test this morning


----------



## winger

Nice Dead lift my man!


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Nice Dead lift my man!


Thanks mate, I was plzed with it for first week back after comp, should be back in the 200s next week


----------



## alan87

i like your diet...how long r u planning on sticking to that particular one? i was at the show this year...thought u look ****.....haha only playin, u looked awesome mate...well done..late congrats but MEH haha


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> i like your diet...how long r u planning on sticking to that particular one? i was at the show this year...thought u look ****.....haha only playin, u looked awesome mate...well done..late congrats but MEH haha


Thanks mate, will be running this diet fot 10-12 weeks depending on how it goes.

Meal1: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops waixy miaze 50g P 50g C. 400 cals

Meal2: 2 scoops whey, 1 scoop powdered oats, 4 slices buttered malt loaf

60g P, 80g C 750cals

Meal3: 2 scoops whey ( had to rush to lectur-wanted whole food but had no time) 75grams natty peanut butter, 2 rice cakes

60g pro, 20g C 650 cals

Meal4: 250grams turkey, 100grams wholewheat pasta, 2 tablespoons red pesto sauce, broccoli

60g pro, 40 C , 750 cals

Pre workout 2 scoops whey

50P , 200 cals

Low incline barbell press 4X6 120kgs

Mid incline dumbell press 2X10 40kgs

High incline smith press 3X8 60kgs

Cable flie/press 3X10 35kgs

Hanging leg raise

Rop crunches

Post workout 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops waixy maize

50P,75 C , 500 cals

Meal 7:had a reali bad headache and no appetite so had: 1 scoop whey, 2 scoops powdered oats, 250grams fat free natural yohgurt with 1 scoop of whey mixed in and strawberries and rasberrys.

P60 C 50 cals 500

Meal8 will be: 350grams rump, 2 fried eggs

60P. 0C

600cals

Befor bed: 2 scoops whey,1 pint milk, 2 table spoons olive oil

50P. 15C

750cals

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey, 2 table spoons olive oil

50P 0C

Totals:

500+ grams Protien

330G carbs

Cals: 5000

Gym went ok, felt quite tired after barbell press, diet could of had more whole food today but nun the less was clean and accurate.

IV had a really bad headache this evening, I need a solid night sleep as I keep waking up in the night.


----------



## LittleChris

Good work keeping the details like this. Lets you graudually change things. When is legs day then? Going to smash them I bet eh bro


----------



## hilly

diet looks good again mate bad news about the apetite. mines been thru the roof ha.

malt loaf sounds nice


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Good work keeping the details like this. Lets you graudually change things. When is legs day then? Going to smash them I bet eh bro


Cheers mate, legs on thurs, need a gd rest tmo and then thurs will be smashing the leg press and squats


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> diet looks good again mate bad news about the apetite. mines been thru the roof ha.
> 
> malt loaf sounds nice


Malt loaf is fukin gorgeousssss, I think I'll be havin a cuole slices for brekki agen tmo


----------



## hilly

ha i saw a cinnamon one the other day i was very tempted to get but im trying to stay away from things with alot of sugar in. more for the fact once i start eating it i wont be able to stop than actually being healhty haha


----------



## XJPX

Meal1: 50grams whey, 50grams waixy maize

P 50 C 50 0F cals 400

Meal2: 50 grams whey, 50 grams powdered oats, 2 table spoons oliveoil

P 50 C 50 F25 cals 600

Meal3: 50 grams whey, 50 grams powdered oats, 2 tablespoons olive oil

P 50 C 50 F 25 cals 600

Meal4: 250grans chicken, 75g cashews

P 50+ C 10 F35 cals 600

Meal5: 2 aberdeen angus burgers in wholegrain rolls, 2 pork suasages in wholemeal baguettes, 2 chicken drumsticks, 2 king prawn skewers, 2 chicken tikka skewers

P. 60+ C.80. Cals 1500

Meal 6: . 2 scoops whey 2 table spoons olive oil

P: 50 C 0 cals 450

Meal 7: 250grams chicken breast, 75grams cashews

P:50 C 10 cals 600

Meal8: 2 scoops whey, 3 tablespoons olive oil

P: 50 C 0 cals 650

Befor bed: 350 grams lean mince meat and 2 eggs

P 60+ C 0 cals 700

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey and 2 tablespoons olive oil

P 50 C 0 cals 450.

Totals 500+ C 250 cals 6800

Rest day today so no weights, was on my feet a lot- went shopping all day and then had work, hence the lots of shakes again, tmo I hav an easy day only one lectur so will make sur its all whole meals. My calfs and ankles have really not taken well to the rebound, I'm retaining a lot of fluid around ankle joints and tibialis posterior and its been really painfull. Fingers crossed will ease off as body gets used to being a little heavier. Calories wher up today as had a bbq for friends bday, kept carbs lower as a result of the increased fats. Leg day tmo  going to be gd


----------



## Fivos

XJPX said:


> Meal1: 50grams whey, 50grams waixy maize
> 
> P 50 C 50 0F cals 400
> 
> Meal2: 50 grams whey, 50 grams powdered oats, 2 table spoons oliveoil
> 
> P 50 C 50 F25 cals 600
> 
> Meal3: 50 grams whey, 50 grams powdered oats, 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> P 50 C 50 F 25 cals 600
> 
> Meal4: 250grans chicken, 75g cashews
> 
> P 50+ C 10 F35 cals 600
> 
> Meal5: 2 aberdeen angus burgers in wholegrain rolls, 2 pork suasages in wholemeal baguettes, 2 chicken drumsticks, 2 king prawn skewers, 2 chicken tikka skewers
> 
> P. 60+ C.80. Cals 1500
> 
> Meal 6: . 2 scoops whey 2 table spoons olive oil
> 
> P: 50 C 0 cals 450
> 
> Meal 7: 250grams chicken breast, 75grams cashews
> 
> P:50 C 10 cals 600
> 
> Meal8: 2 scoops whey, 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> P: 50 C 0 cals 650
> 
> Befor bed: 350 grams lean mince meat and 2 eggs
> 
> P 60+ C 0 cals 700
> 
> Durin nit: 2 scoops whey and 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 
> P 50 C 0 cals 450.
> 
> Totals 500+ C 250 cals 6800
> 
> Rest day today so no weights, was on my feet a lot- went shopping all day and then had work, hence the lots of shakes again, tmo I hav an easy day only one lectur so will make sur its all whole meals. My calfs and ankles have really not taken well to the rebound, I'm retaining a lot of fluid around ankle joints and tibialis posterior and its been really painfull. Fingers crossed will ease off as body gets used to being a little heavier. Calories wher up today as had a bbq for friends bday, kept carbs lower as a result of the increased fats. Leg day tmo  going to be gd


Mate thats a lot of protein...far to much..would have thought it would be a good idea to give the kidneys a bit of a rest as you just finished your comp diet...

Fivos


----------



## XJPX

Fivos said:


> Mate thats a lot of protein...far to much..would have thought it would be a good idea to give the kidneys a bit of a rest as you just finished your comp diet...
> 
> Fivos


Hello mate, hope your well and looking forward to the weekend  , I kno its a lot....but at the moment now I'm back at uni I'm only gettin 7 hours sleep a nit, 8 if I'm lucky- so having 50 grams of protien every two hours means I end up with that large amount, whilst dieting I was gettin 10/11 hours sleep as was at home so was only having 6 meals a day. I'm worried that if I cut back from 50grams every two hours I won't be able to make the most of my rebound?

Meal1: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops waixy miaze

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: 4 slices buttered malt loaf, 1 scoop of whey in 250g fromage frais with strawberries and rasberrys,

P 35 C 80 cals 700

Meal3: 6 whole eggs, 200grams chicken breast, 2 rashers bacon.

P: 50+ C 0 cals: 750cals

Meal4: 4 slices buttered malt loaf, 2 scoops whey, 1 table spoon olive oil

P 50 C 70 cals 600

Leg press 4x8 255

Squats 4X10 80

Hamstring curls 3x10 27

Leg extension rest pause 3x10 10sec rest

Calf raise 3x8 100kgs

Calf raise 3x8 bw

Meal 5: 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops waixy maize

P 50 C 75 cals 500

Meal 6: 5 slices buttered malt loaf, 2 protien bars tin pineapple

P 60 C 100 cals 800

Meal7: 350grams mince meat 2 eggs

P: 60+ C 0 cals 700

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey 3 tablespoons olive oil

P 50 C 0 cals 500

Todays leg session was ok, leg press felt gd, with squats I didn't want to go heavy as my lower bk was soooo tight after first set of 80 so I just stuck on that weight and focused on quad contraction. Diet today was solid, will cut out the malt loaf next week and replace it with oats, just a cleaner carb source. My ankles where givin me real trouble today, hobbling to lectures wasn't fun. Trainings delt and arms tmo- luv training them together- wil b a fun session.


----------



## hilly

things look good mate, i had no issues with lethargy yesterday so may up the dose next week 

Just looking thru your diet yesterday you have 50g oats down as 50g carb its only 30g carbs mate not sure if its just a written error or what.

You will miss the malt loaf ha


----------



## LittleChris

:lol:

I rememember when I had ankle problems as well. Horrible feeling to be honest, goes after a few weeks though


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey jordan, what tan did you use in the end?

where did you get it from?

how many coats did you use?


----------



## XJPX

ye i kno my bad on tht hilly, i need to change that.

god it hope it goes soon chris cos mine r ****ed.

bulk i used jan tana, got it from 247dancing.com - i got the package tht has scrub and glaze and comp tan mousse. 1 bottle is enough. i did 2 coats fri, 2 coats sat and a touch up coat sun morn, then glazed back stage  , i was a little uneven in places but i think i was dark enuff? x


----------



## dmcc

That you certainly were, especially in comparison to some on that stage.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> That you certainly were, especially in comparison to some on that stage.


Thanks mate 

Soo diet and training for today:

Meal1: 2 scoops whey 2 scoops waixy maize

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2 : 2 protien bars + bannana ( rushed to lecture)

P 50 C 50 cals 500

Meal3: 350 grams lean mince, 2 slices low fat cheese, 2 eggs.

P 60 C 0 cals 700

Meal4: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops powdered oats, tin pineapple

P 50 C 50 450 cals

Preworkout: 2 scoops no explode + 2 scoop whey

P 50 C 5 cals 250

Narrow grip bench 2X6 130kgs

Hammer chins(bicep focus-no back) 2X12 bw

Dips(tri focus) 2x12

Undergrip pulldowns ( curling weight with biceps) 2x6 80kgs

Upright row into Ohead press 3x8 50kgs

Cable hammer curl 3x8

Tricep rope pushdowns 3x8

Side laterals 3x8 12kgs

Postworkout: 2 scoops whey, 3 scoops waixy maixe

P 50 C 75 cals 500

Meal7: 2 scoops whey, 2 slices buttered malt loaf, 1 bowl of oat granola, 1 tin pineapple

P 60 C 75 cals 700

Meal8: 350 grams lean mince meat 2 eggs

P:60 C 0 cals 700

Meal 9: 250grams turkey 75grams natty peanut butter

P 60 C 8 cals 600

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey, 2 tablespoons olive oil

P:50 C 0 cals 450

Totals cals 5300 c 310

Had a fantastic session today, got on the schales befor training and was just under 92kgs!! If I had my phone on me I wud of taken a pic of the schales  - I will monday haha. I'll get sum front on pics on mon aswell after my chest session if I'm feeling gd. I felt more energized in gym today- resting the weekend so cum monday I should be fresh to realli start moving some weights around  .


----------



## hilly

glad things are going well mate, diet looks sweet. hope you managed to find some1 to amuse you 2night


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> glad things are going well mate, diet looks sweet. hope you managed to find some1 to amuse you 2night


hahhaha lol


----------



## willsey4

Whens your next show Jordan or have I missed that in the thread?


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Whens your next show Jordan or have I missed that in the thread?


the british in october bro x


----------



## alan87

good shout on the diet...how much have you put on since the show now? youve probably mentioned that above but ive missed it...


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> good shout on the diet...how much have you put on since the show now? youve probably mentioned that above but ive missed it...


13kgs mate, im where i was wen i started dieting for portsmouth -92kgs but much leaner.... will take pics next week. have another 11 weeks to grow aswell, so shud defo cum in a gd few kgs heavier at the brits  x


----------



## alan87

awesome, i cant wait for my first after show rebound!  look forward to the pics then bud!


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> awesome, i cant wait for my first after show rebound!  look forward to the pics then bud!


ye man rebounds are fantastic, if id thought bout it a lil mor and been a tiny bit more prepared then i wud of changed a cuple aspects of my rebound, me and hilly hav devised the perfect rebound hahahahaha lol


----------



## hilly

hahah yeh man that would kick ass big style


----------



## alan87

do tell!!


----------



## willsey4

XJPX said:


> the british in october bro x


I should of really clocked on to that! lol

I will be there with the missus again so will show our support. She apolagises for not flashing you in the crowd to put you off!!!


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> I should of really clocked on to that! lol
> 
> I will be there with the missus again so will show our support. She apolagises for not flashing you in the crowd to put you off!!!


Haha well I expect extra flashing at the brits to make up for it hahah 

Meal1: 2 scoops waixy maize, 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop bcaas

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: bowl of oat granola, 4 slices buttered malt loaf, 2 protien bars

P 50+ C 100 cals 1000

Meal3: 250grams turkey, 75 grams cashews

P 60 C 10 600cals

Meal4: 250grams turkey 75grams cashews

P 60 C 10 cals 600

Meal 5:50 grams whey, 50 grams oats, 75grams cashews

P 50 C45 cals 800

Meal6:6 whole eggs, 125grams chicken breast, sliced ham, tin pineapple

P:60 C 15 cals 750

Meal7: 2 scoops whey, 2 table spoons olive oil

P: 50 C cals 450

Meal8: 2 scoops whey 2 scoops olive oil

P: 50 cals 450

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops olive oil

P:50 cals 450

Totals: P 500+ C 230 cals 5600

No weights today hence the slightly lower carb intake, went to the expo today,nice little supply of gaspari whey and superpump/size on sachets and sum phd stuff...cheers fivos  .got sum pretty cool pics...thort alvin small looked wicked. Kai greene is also quite possibly the coolest guy ever. No weights again tmo- I'm in two minds to have a cheat meal, not craving anything so probably won't have one. I'm having such bad problems with my calfs/ankles- strugglin to walk big timeee!!! Realli hopin it passes soon x


----------



## dmcc

Bugger I thought I saw you!!! I was stood next to you during Kai Green's posing but thought it was someone else!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Bugger I thought I saw you!!! I was stood next to you during Kai Green's posing but thought it was someone else!!!!! :cursing:


how cud u mistake me for sumone else????? i havent put tht much weight on since portsmouth haha


----------



## dmcc

There were two in Pompey with bleached hair, you and a guy in the inters. You were in a blue tracksuit? I was about 8 feet from you, red hoodie.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> There were two in Pompey with bleached hair, you and a guy in the inters. You were in a blue tracksuit? I was about 8 feet from you, red hoodie.


no blue tracksuit mate....i was wearing....


----------



## dmcc

I knew there was blue and a tracksuit :lol: Yep I walked past you loads and was standing next to you at one point. I'm in the last pic on this post... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/48361-my-2009-pictorial-journal-11.html#post918457

Damn boy! At least this time you didn't miss out on a donut.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> I knew there was blue and a tracksuit :lol: Yep I walked past you loads and was standing next to you at one point. I'm in the last pic on this post... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/48361-my-2009-pictorial-journal-11.html#post918457
> 
> Damn boy! At least this time you didn't miss out on a donut.


Haha I remeberin seeing u munerous times aswell!!!! I should of realised was you when saw u sitting with Joe in the little dining hall bit...I'm so rubbish for not coming over and saying hi

2 sachets phd pro recover

P 30 C 50

Cals 300

Meal1: 2 eggs,2 bacon, 2 wholemeal breakfast muffins, 2 slices malt loaf, 1 sachet phd pharma whey

P: 50 C 100 cals 1200

Meal3: 5 eggs, 3 rashers bacon, handfull low fat grated cheese

P 50 C 0 cals 800

Meal4: 2 tablespoons peanut butter, 2 scoops whey, 1 tin pineapple.

P 50+ C 20 cals 700

Meal5: 1 protien bar, 25grams bcaas, 3 tablespoons olive oil, 1 tin pineapple

P:50 C 20 cals 750

Meal6: 1 protien bar, 25 grams bcaas, 3 tablespoons olive oil.

P: 50 C 5 cals 700

Meal7: ?????? Cheat meal???? Or 250grams turkey+ 75grams peanut butter hmmmmmm

Durin nit: 1 scoop whey+ 1 scoop bcaas + 2 table spoons olive oil

P:50 C 0 cals 450

Totals: ???? Lol

Ok so my calories are upto 4750- and I'm really in two minds right now if I want a cheat meal tonit or just to have some turkey and peanut butter befor bed hmmmm, I for some reason feel bad about having a cheat meal, so odd how things change from dieting to lean bulking. Back session tmo- hoping to get the deadlift back up over 200- we will see  x


----------



## dmcc

Oh FFS you really should have come over and said hi. Oh well never mind...


----------



## hilly

diet looks good mate but i think sometimes you are keeping your carbs to low just my opnion like.

have a clean cheat mate subway etc.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> diet looks good mate but i think sometimes you are keeping your carbs to low just my opnion like.
> 
> have a clean cheat mate subway etc.


I know what u mean mate- I norm would be getting in 500 carbs a day when bulking, but I'm going to follow the higher fat route and less carbs and see how I respond, so far I'm v happy- I'm still lean and the schales r being nice to me, once the schales slow down I'll up my carbs but keep fats where they are.


----------



## leafman

I seen u yesterday mate was in that seminar room and u were stood up in crowd. I had a seat but went home when daz had finished talking with james collinger think it was.

Hope everything is goin well :thumbup1: id have said hi if id have seen u walkig about


----------



## Incredible Bulk

shame i missed out on seeing you again lol.... next time i will throw you my mobile number so we can hook up for a drink (water and diet coke seems to be the order of the day lol).

take care bud, good pics


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> shame i missed out on seeing you again lol.... next time i will throw you my mobile number so we can hook up for a drink (water and diet coke seems to be the order of the day lol).
> 
> take care bud, good pics


Alright mate, ye defo will hav to, I think I saw u amonsgt the crowd a few times but wasn't sur so didn't wannt make a fool of myself by going up to a complete stranger hahaha

2 scoops waixy maize, 2 scoops protien

P50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: 1 sachet N large, 2 scoops powdered oats, 1 protien bar

P 50 C 100 cals 700

Meal3 : 1 sacget phd synergy, 1 scoop powdered oats, 1 scoop bcaas

P 50 C 35 cals 500

Preworkout- 1 sachet superpump

Intraworkout- 1 sachet sizeon

Widegrip chins 4x10

Deadlifts-4x5 180/190/200/200gs

Undergrip pulldowns 3x6 80/90/100kgs

Parralel Bentover row superstrict: 3x10 60kgs

Bent over laterals: 3x8 10kgs

Postworkout- 3 scoops waixymaize,1 scoop bcaas,1 scoop whey

P 60 C 100 cals 700

Meal4: 1 sachet n large, 1 scoop bcaas, 1 scoop powdered oats

P 50 C 60 cals 500

Meal5: 6 eggs, 3 rashers bacon, handful grated low fat cheese.

P 50 C 0 cals 800

Meal6: 6 eggs, 3 rashers bacon. Handful grated low fat cheese

P 50 C 0 cals 800

Meal7: 2 scoops of casien/whey blend, pint of milk, 1 table spoon olive oil

Durin nit: 2 scoops casien/whey blend, 1 table spoon olive oil

A lot of shakes again today- when rushing to and from lectures they are just so convenient plus I wanted to use all my freebies from the expo haha, made sur my two evening meals where whole food, I don't have any eggs or red meat left for befor bed so I'll be having a shake again for convenience as I really can't be bothered to walk to tesco right now lol. Session today was gd- feeling stronger- the 200 deadlifts went up with ease, wil do 210-220 next week, won't be long until its back to my best  .


----------



## hilly

looks like strength is shooting right up mate good stuff.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have my bag of freebies waiting for me for after the diet!

is anything any good out of it all? (superpump etc)

200g deadlifts? taking it light i see!


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> looks like strength is shooting right up mate good stuff.


cheers bro, creeping up slowly



Incredible Bulk said:


> i have my bag of freebies waiting for me for after the diet!
> 
> is anything any good out of it all? (superpump etc)
> 
> 200g deadlifts? taking it light i see!


yee i quite like the size on actually, been sipping it during workout lol, rest of its just standard to be honest.

haha yup im taking it light 

2 scoops waixy miaze 2 scoops whey

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: 2 scoops casien/whey blend, 75-100grams oats in half pint milk

P 50 C 70 cals 600

Meal3: 2 scoops casein/whey blend, half pint of milk, 2 table spoons olive oil

P 50 C 10 cals 600

Meal4: 250grams turkey, 500grams carrot swede mash, tin pineaple

P 50 C 50 cals 700

Preworkout:2 scoops whey, 2 scoops NO explode

Intraworkout:1 sachet size on

P 50 C 40 cals 400

Incline barbell press 4X6 110/120/130/140

High incline smith press 3x8 90kgs

Chest dips 2x12 bw

Cable fly/press 3x8 35kgs

Calf raise 3x15 80kgs

Postworkout: 2 scoops whey isolate, 3 scoops waixy miaze

P 50 C 75 cals 500

Meal6: 2 scoops whey/casien blend, oat granola with blueberries/rasberries.

P 50 C 50 cals 500

Meal7: 2 rice cakes,75g peanut butter, 250grams turkey breast

P:50 C 20 cals 650

Meal8: wil b same as 7

Befor bed: 2 scoops whey/casien blend, 2 table spoons olive oil

P 50 C 0 cals 450

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey/casien blend. 2 tablespoons oliveoil

P: 50 C 0 cals 450

Totals 500+ C 380 cals 5900

Cals wil b a little higher today as I'm working tonight so will be up until four so just bumped it up a little- same with carbs as I will be on my feet all night. Session today felt good, strength is coming more and more so am pleased, took a couple pics- I'm stil at 92kgs, the schales almost ticked onto 93 so I'm sur by end of week I'll be there


----------



## LittleChris

Looking lean there and if the weight is up must have added some muscle so nicely done.

Out of interest, why the WMS for breakfast instead of oats?


----------



## XJPX

Waxy maize is as soon as I wake up, insulin spike cause faster uptake of protien following sleep, plus control my blood sugar levels, I then have breakfast half hour forty five mins after


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking fantastic mate, nice one:thumbup1:


----------



## harlow

looking awesome in the pics dude! All the best for the brits!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys  .

Todays and ydays diet:

2 scoops waixy maize 2 scoops whey isolate

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: 75-100grams oats,half pint milk, Handfull blueberries, 2 scoops casien whey blend

P 50 C 60 cals 600

Meal3: 6 eggs, handfull low fat grated cheese, 1 scoop casien/whey blend

P 60 C 0 cals 650

Meal4:250grams turkey breast, 75grams natty peanbutter, 2 ricecakes

P: 60 C 20 cals 700

Meal5: 2 scopps whey casien blend, 75 grams natty pnutbutter, 1 rice cake, 1 pitta bread

P:60 C 30 cals 750

Meal6: 1 lean burger, 2 scoops whey/casien blend, 2 slices low fat cheese

P 60+ C 0 cals 700

Meal7: 250grams turkey, 75 grams peanutbutter, 1 rice cake

P 50 C 15 cals 650

Snack:2 sausages

P 15 C 0 cals 500

Meal8: 2 scoops whey casien blend, pint milk, 2 table spoons olive oil

P 60+ C 15 cals 750

Durin nit:2 scoops whey

Totals P 500 C 220 cals 5700

No weights on wed, was jus a long day and night of work- not much fun at all.

2 scoops waxy maize 2 whey isolate

P 50 C 50 cals 400

Meal2: 80grams oats, banana, handful blueberries, 2 scoops whey casien blend.

P:50 C 80 cals 500

Meal3: 80 grams oats, 2 scoops whey casien/blend, 2 table spoons olive oil

P 50 C 60 cals 700

Preworkout: 2 scoops whey 2 scoops no explode

Intraworkout: 1 sachet size on

P 50 C 40 cals 400

Leg press 4x6 300kgs

Front squat 3x8 100kgs

Good mornings 3x6-8 80/90/90

Hammy curl 3X12 27kgsz

Leg extensions 3x12 20kgsz

Calf raise 3X15-20 50kgs

Postworkout: 2 scoops isolate, 3 scoops waxy miaze

P 50 C 75 cals 500

Meal6: 2 bananas, 1 box blueberries, 75 grams oats, 2 scoops isolate

P 50 C 80 cals 700

Meal7: 6 eggs, 1 scoops whey casien blend, 2 tablespoon olive oil

P 60 + C 0 cals 900

Meal8: 350gram rump 3 eggs, 1 table spoon olive oil

P 60+ C 0 cals 900

Durin nit: 2 scoops whey casien blend, 3 table spoons olive oil

P 60 C 0 cals 600

Totals:

P 500 C 390 cals 5600

Leg session today was good, felt strong, front squats had mor to go but lower back pumps realli held me back, good mornings just had to grit my teeth and lay down on the lifting platform between sets hahah x


----------



## hilly

workout looks good mate and diet looks spot on.

the boxes of blueberries are they fresh ones or frozen?

also how do you rate NO explode and do you use it all the time pal


----------



## Flexboy23

Thats alot of protein your taking in a day 500g yeah?

Hows it going anyways bud.... Uni all good?


----------



## LittleChris

How is everything coming along Jordan?

You have gone quiet on us :2guns:


----------



## XJPX

Flexboy23 said:


> Thats alot of protein your taking in a day 500g yeah?
> 
> Hows it going anyways bud.... Uni all good?


hey bro, erm ye its prob overkill with the protien..i need to bring it down slightly as im counting it as calories that are just being converted into waste product, so going to drop the protien down to 350/375 and replace those 400less calories with extra efas  .

ermm uni is ok..ish, got 5 exams over next cuple weeks and coursework ontop of it, so jus trying to keep a cool head...thts y iv not been on here in a while..had my head buried in text books unfortuneatly  .

hows everything with u? training going well? x


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> How is everything coming along Jordan?
> 
> You have gone quiet on us :2guns:


sorry mate, ye as i sed to si, been so busy with revision and keeping my hed together lol.

no real updates to be honest, training is my 4day split, diet has been spot on everyday with no faltering, havent had anycheat meals as i really dnt need them. Im stil lean and have kept my shape. Going to up my calories slightly this week as i can afford to with the lack of fat gain, will get sum pics going sumtime in next week- il do sum back shots to see how thts cumin along.


----------



## hilly

I suppose your advantage is woith thos ecals being so high you havnt got the hunger issues no no need for a cheat if you are eating food you like which you are more or less i no.

Only thing is a cheat once or twice a week is extra cals and in your case i think that would only be beneficial.


----------



## LOCUST

hey mate, so how did you go about not rebounding to much ? are you still doing cardio ? or is it mainly about not going crazy the 1st week after the show with food ?

also if you dont mind me asking what rebound cycle are you running ?


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, sorry struggling to keep this regular at moment as of exams, will try keep a log of this coming week. i am now floating around 95kgs, am going to get some pics going tomorrow. cals are upto 6000 and carbs will be at 400grams this week so will se how things go. a cuple mor pics from portstmouth show....im actually a little happier with how i look in these- i look fuller compared to some of the others.....


----------



## winger

You look fantastic stud!


----------



## EDG301

Hey mate, looking good in pics, and agree, a lot fuller esp. in side chest. Yep, make sure u absolutely smash ur exams,lol. What year are u in? ur at loughbrough yeah?


----------



## XJPX

Thanks winger 

Cheers egde, ye mate am at lufbra, doing sports science- in my second yeat so am actually having to do some work, iv spent the past four days solid working- just got out of an exam now so am giving myself the day off revision and going to enjoy the sunshine hehe . Cnt wait for them to b over


----------



## Ak_88

How're you finding it? I'm 3 days from finishing my SS undergrad at Portsmouth, just got my dissertation poster to present and thats it 

Any plans on what you'll do post-uni?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> How're you finding it? I'm 3 days from finishing my SS undergrad at Portsmouth, just got my dissertation poster to present and thats it
> 
> Any plans on what you'll do post-uni?


Ah klkl, 3 days u lucky bastard- iv got another 4 weeks of exams  , how did ur diss go? Ermmm after this degree I'm going to probs do medicine lol, so another 4 years of fun haha  , how bout u? X


----------



## Ak_88

Diss was fun when it was going well, a nightmare when it wasn't! I looked at the EMG responses of the pec/delt/tricep with submaximal, maximal and supramaximal eccentric & concentric loads with flat benching.

What did i find? Naff all because the methodology was horrifically flawed :lol: I've applied to do a pre-reg Physiotherapy course at UEA/Leeds/Manchester, so hopefully i'll get a place at one of those


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, a few updates:

am currently 99kgs, holding a fair amount of water but heyy, also gained a lil bit of mass from my rebound, cals r at 6200 now and carbs at 400. strength is up ther now, squated 200 for 3reps today, and deadlifted 240 for 5 reps on monday, inclined 150 for 5 on tuesday. twinged my lat real bad deadlifting on mon tho, its stil real sore, i cnt fully extend my arm overhead without pain. so no pulling stuff for a lil bit, my bod i fink is in need of a break soon.i have tapered down for past twon weeks and i am coming off all 'supplements' next week- giv my body a 4-5 week break befor i start my prep. nothing will change training/diet wise, am running a gd pct so expect to loose nothing  . my prep will start july 25th which is 12 weeks and this time i am being prepped by Mr Paul Scarbrough who has been fantastic over the past couple weeks in helping me to be where i need to be and i am very excited about working with him for the British, i know that if anyone is going to get me in the best possible shape it will be him  .

a cuple pics from last week: not much has changed since then.

i stil have a few more exams  , almost over though....just holding onto my sanity at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Looking bigger mate good stuff, be very careful with the lat i also done that a couple of years ago but did not listen to my body and went back into heavy pulls the next week and tore my lat horrifically which took 15 months to fill out....

Well done for getting under Paul's wing he really knows his stuff i couldnt have achieved my win with out his guidance.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Looking bigger mate good stuff, be very careful with the lat i also done that a couple of years ago but did not listen to my body and went back into heavy pulls the next week and tore my lat horrifically which took 15 months to fill out....
> 
> Well done for getting under Paul's wing he really knows his stuff i couldnt have achieved my win with out his guidance.


thanks mate  , ye i defo defo will not being rushing into heavy pulls, i will be totally resting my back for a cuple of weeks, iv been icing everyday and smashing in the anti-inflamatories, it wil be gd to go soon  .

i kno im very excited to get started  , who would of thought after last time id be excited to start dieting haha


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> thanks mate  , ye i defo defo will not being rushing into heavy pulls, i will be totally resting my back for a cuple of weeks, iv been icing everyday and smashing in the anti-inflamatories, it wil be gd to go soon  .
> 
> i kno im very excited to get started  , who would of thought after last time id be excited to start dieting haha


I believe you mate i got right back into dieting two weeks after my show, i managed to go from 210lb on stage to 242lb in 10 days and i didnt like it at all!

Stretch your back and if your using a reverse grip use straps as reverse grip puts extra strain on the lat.

Good luck buddy and keep posting up pictures of your mum:beer:


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> I believe you mate i got right back into dieting two weeks after my show, i managed to go from 210lb on stage to 242lb in 10 days and i didnt like it at all!
> 
> Stretch your back and if your using a reverse grip use straps as reverse grip puts extra strain on the lat.
> 
> Good luck buddy and keep posting up pictures of your mum:beer:


hahahahahaha u cheeky bastard....once im home im sur i will see her fairly soon so il get sum pics of me wid her just for u mate lol


----------



## leafman

Looking good buddy hope ur lat heals aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate and some impressive strength there


----------



## dmcc

Still got the dodgy hair then... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Diss was fun when it was going well, a nightmare when it wasn't! I looked at the EMG responses of the pec/delt/tricep with submaximal, maximal and supramaximal eccentric & concentric loads with flat benching.
> 
> What did i find? Naff all because the methodology was horrifically flawed :lol: I've applied to do a pre-reg Physiotherapy course at UEA/Leeds/Manchester, so hopefully i'll get a place at one of those


Well at least you'd have a decent gym if you went to Manchester:whistling:


----------



## XJPX

hey peoples, sorry not been around for a while, been a bit busy moving out of my student house and into an apprtment and having no internet and wat not. Im back home now at my dads for the summer in sunny brighton and definately making the most of the sunshine.

I go on holiday on monday, for two weeks and on my return i shall be starting to diet for the british woop haha. V excited  . I have been 'supplement' free for cuming upto 3 weeks now- stil holding my size i gained- this week have dropped the water off my face- fank god as i was looking like an absolute chubster haha.

il take a few holiday pics and upload them wen im bk  , diet will stay the same 6000cals 400carbs whilst im out ther and will train 4 times a week as hotel has a nice gym  . Once im bk my comp prep will b logged like befor in nice detailed fashion  , see u soon ppl x


----------



## LittleChris

Have a good holiday and look forward to the prep


----------



## 3752

have a good holiday mate don't get to fat now


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, bk from holiday now. My prep starts next saturday, im v excited...between now and then will be training 4 days a week as befor and diet will remain the same


----------



## carly

great to see you back jordan, bet your all eager to start prepping now


----------



## LittleChris

Good holiday mate? Any pictures?


----------



## hilly

hope you had a good time mate, hit me a txt when your free


----------



## XJPX

carly said:


> great to see you back jordan, bet your all eager to start prepping now


hey truble, all is gd, start dieting in a week...excited, wen do u start up again? x


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> hope you had a good time mate, hit me a txt when your free


alright mate, ye all was gd, my blackberry has packed up yet again and had to get a new one-so like befor hav lost ur number lol. text me wen u get this x



LittleChris said:


> Good holiday mate? Any pictures?


 alright mate, i got a cuple of me standing by the pool but nuffing exciting to be honest... x


----------



## Guest

Lets see the pool pics buddy!


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Lets see the pool pics buddy!


lol they werent even topless mate, they were on the way to dinner...i was too busy in the pool during the day for photos x


----------



## Goose

:bounce:


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> lol they werent even topless mate, they were on the way to dinner...i was too busy in the pool during the day for photos x


Ok well bang up a few of your mum please


----------



## Goose

Or sister..


----------



## XJPX

boys we r not getting into this again, behave lol


----------



## LittleChris

Mum will do nicely :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

How have you found this period? Packed on enough muscle do you think? Condition still good?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> How have you found this period? Packed on enough muscle do you think? Condition still good?


well the past cuple weeks hav been a bit funny, its been up and down...as i sed im totaly supplement free so its been a struggle to hold onto everythin....but considering tht i think iv dun ok....iv not been on the schales yet but iv gotta weigh myself for Paul this weekend so will let u kno wat they are syaing aswell. Iv also gotta take a cuple pics aswell for Paul so will post them up too....i just look v flat in comparison to when on stuff, so once the prep starts iv been promised a nice boost  xxx


----------



## Guest

Obviously you will not be looking as good and as full off the gear mate.

I am also off the gear and i know exactly what you mean.

Even though in my case the scale keeps increasing and the abbs die a little every day lol.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Obviously you will not be looking as good and as full off the gear mate.
> 
> I am also off the gear and i know exactly what you mean.
> 
> Even though in my case the scale keeps increasing and the abbs die a little every day lol.


im gonna take a a few pics tonit hav decided as the gf is about so she can take sum pics of me later.......hopefully they will look okish in my soft flat state  lol xxx


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, just got bk from gym, gd session did shoulders and delts...

upright row into shoulder press: 3x6

tricep press machine 3x8

narrow grip pulldowns 3x8

rope pushdown 3x8

hammer cable curls 3x8

side laterls 3x12

i took a cuple pics after- so this is me 13 weeks out from the British, as i sed iv been off everything now for almost 4 weeks so things arent looking too bad  x


----------



## dmcc

YOU. STILL. HAVE. ABS!!! :cursing: :cursing:

Looking good J. Unfortunately I'm in Berlin the weekend of the British so I can't bring you Krispy Kremes.


----------



## hilly

still lookin nice and lean mate in a very good position for start of diet. its a little late now i just got in will text u in mornin


----------



## winger

Still look better than most of the guys on the board you bastardo. :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Quads seem to have grown compared to picture on 1st page which is a positive!

Looking in top shape  :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Darren...all I can say is  ....and I fort u was gonna b ther chearin me on....  lol , how's lifting going mate?

Cheers hilly 

Thanks winger, iv realli tried to hold onto everything in these four weeks since iv been off-cnt wait to start this diet now

Cheers Chris, my legs hav defo cum on since befor the south coast show, I jus realliy want the separation in them at the british as tht was a real weakness at portstmouth


----------



## dmcc

Well Jordan mate I did want to go but The Wife and I booked to go to Berlin before I knew the date! I'm not too bad, 2 weeks into a nice blast and all is well.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking in good condition for the time scale, well done on holding back on the diet!

great starting point, chest looks thick


----------



## Jungle

Hello mate, this is the first time I've seen this thread, I must have had my eyes closed. I saw your first pics and skipped to the last page and saw your most recent. Your legs have definately come on well and are coming up to par with your upper body which is looking great BTW. Keep it up fella!


----------



## 3752

thought i would chime in now...

the prep starts next Monday for me and Jordan he will be dieting alot differently than he did for the Portsmouth show hopefully maintaining his strong points and improving his weaker ones.....

with Lewis Breed not entering this year it is an open class Jordan has a great chance of doing very well........................it won't be easy though


----------



## winger

Nice! :beer: <-----oops..lol


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> thought i would chime in now...
> 
> the prep starts next Monday for me and Jordan he will be dieting alot differently than he did for the Portsmouth show hopefully maintaining his strong points and improving his weaker ones.....
> 
> with Lewis Breed not entering this year it is an open class Jordan has a great chance of doing very well........................it won't be easy though


Thanks Paul, im v excited....and ye fingers crossed il hold onto more of my mass this time round which will be good  ...........i kno its gonna be a tough few months again but nothing worth having ever comes easy ey so let the hard graft begin


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to see you have paul on board, all the best!


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> good to see you have paul on board, all the best!


thanks mate  .

right guys iv been tlkin to paul last night and today and i hav my full diet and gear outlined, obviously i cnt post wat it is but as paul sed its not a keto diet and does involve a nice amount of carbs tht i am v much looking forward to eating  . cardio is going to be everyday before brekkie which i also am looking forward to doing so i dnt feel so unfit and sluggish nemor. soooo not long until the fun begins  x


----------



## LittleChris

Do you feel you lost muscle on the keto diet then?

Will we be getting plenty of update pics like the last prep :thumb:


----------



## bkoz

Good luck mate.


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Do you feel you lost muscle on the keto diet then?
> 
> Will we be getting plenty of update pics like the last prep :thumb:


everything went well on the keto until id say 3-4 weeks out then at tht stage i was doing 2 hours of cardio a day and no cheat meals and i defo lost mass. if u look at my pics from 4 weeks out i think i shud of defo looked a lot bigger onstage which im hoping to uner pauls guidance 

and yessss lots of piccies and sum posing vidoes this time too.....my posing routine this year i want to b really realy gd im gonna practice soooooo much


----------



## XJPX

bkoz said:


> Good luck mate.


thanks mate


----------



## willsey4

Good luck mate and as Aaron said good to see you got Paul prepping you. Have fionally worked out how to subscribe to threads so have described to this and will follow it closely.

Will be there at the finals showing my support


----------



## XJPX

willsey4 said:


> Good luck mate and as Aaron said good to see you got Paul prepping you. Have fionally worked out how to subscribe to threads so have described to this and will follow it closely.
> 
> Will be there at the finals showing my support


Hey mate, thanks for the support as always  .

got a few back shots, they look ok bearing in mind im not on anything at the moment so once things get rolling im looking forward to see a nice boost in my physique. One of the main improvements i think from befor starting my last prep is tht my legs r much thicker and a better shape  so thts promising lol x


----------



## willsey4

Looking good mate, back has come on a lot compared to portsmouth as i remember thinking this was something to work on.

Good overall physique. I would put my money on you!


----------



## hilly

new pics look good pal and id agree definatly thicker in the legs. also back seems to have grown nicely i would say


----------



## XJPX

cheers hilly,

so it all started this morning guys, 45 mins carido wen i was up, decided to do it as a fast walk this week....the gf even came with me this morning so it flewwww by so am happy, iv had my 3rd meal and going to the gym soon for chest and biceps  .


----------



## ares1

wheels have come on alot mate, well done! :thumb:


----------



## alan87

Good luck mate, looking good!! Your legs are far thicker than before too!


----------



## XJPX

thanks guys  and now im bk on cycle my legs shud get a further little boost- il be training them as hard as i can.

so day 1 of the diet is over, everything went fine.....

chest and bis was nice, got a gd pump

pec dec 12/10/8/8

incline barbell press 8/8/6

incline hammer strength press 6/8/10

incline flies 8/8/8

preacher curl 8/8/8/6

prone curl 12/10

tmo will be doing 45 mins fast walk pre meal 1 and then legs in the gym


----------



## hilly

i should hope you are training everything as hard as you can my mate as i expect you in top nick if im guna drag my fat **** down their to cheer you on


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> i should hope you are training everything as hard as you can my mate as i expect you in top nick if im guna drag my fat **** down their to cheer you on


haha i am indeed mate  ....ul see the progress pics buddy


----------



## goe1988

looking awsome mate, definately good progress from your portsmouth pics.


----------



## LOCUST

Excellent mate, looks like you kept alot in check during the rebound and gained well from it, should be in better condition too next time..


----------



## brickhoused

Looking brlliant mate, you should be very proud of the hard work and how good you look for it, you certainly stand a good chance of doing well IMO.

By the way do you know if the rule stands that if a Junior is under 21 at the start of that year they can continue competing at 21 up untill the end of that year in the UKBFF.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

You look excellent for your age mate, you`ll do very well i am sure


----------



## Goose

Do you train in burkenstocks or something?? lol looks like it from the photos


----------



## DB

Do you train at cheetahs mate?

awesome physique


----------



## 3752

brickhoused said:


> Looking brlliant mate, you should be very proud of the hard work and how good you look for it, you certainly stand a good chance of doing well IMO.
> 
> By the way do you know if the rule stands that if a Junior is under 21 at the start of that year they can continue competing at 21 up untill the end of that year in the UKBFF.


the rule in the UKBFF is that you have to be under 21 on the day of your qualifier


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for the support guys and no goose I do not train in berkenstocks lol, I train in cheetahs  ....

So jus got bk from leg session - was gd and legs felt crazy pumped

Leg extension 7X12

Leg press 6X10

Leg extensions 7X12

Lying leg curl 6X10

Walking lunges 3X10

Then finished off with triple drop sets on seated calfs until they we're dead lol, rest day tmo...cardio wil be 45 mins pre meal 1 again will be fast walking


----------



## 3752

Jordan how did you find the leg routine?


----------



## willsey4

Pscarb said:


> Jordan how did you find the leg routine?


Before i read your question i did think it looked like one of your leg workouts!


----------



## hilly

haha i new it was and ive done a very similar workout copying from pscarb journal and no jordan will be suffering 2moro


----------



## XJPX

HI paul, I enjoyed the leg session a lot, it was ****in hard and I had to suck it up to get thru it, by the time I got to doing my calfs I just wanted to lay on the floor and die haha.


----------



## winger

Why no squats?


----------



## 3752

winger said:


> Why no squats?


not needed mate.... :thumb:


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> not needed mate.... :thumb:


Paul is this because he is dieting now or do you not really recommend them for anybody wether dieting or gaining etc??

i know you dont do them ureself due to back issues but many many people say some form of squats are a must IF you can do them.

I only ask because according to a physio i have the beginnings of a hernia and squats are the only thing that agrivate it


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, all is going gd so far, my midsection is defo tightening up after jus a cuple days which is cooool, feelin pretty tired today...cardio this morning was a bit gay as my legs after ydays session felt like dead weights lol. Neways no gym today, jus gonna chill and eat my meals. Its delts n tris tmo....I'm at my gfs so having to train at a gym near hers....I checked it out and it seemed cool and is a pay as u go place, I jus hope I dnt hav to hav a ****ty induction cos they annoy me so much lol


----------



## hilly

haha nothing worse than a 12 stone college lad telling you want you should and shouldnt be doing


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> haha nothing worse than a 12 stone college lad telling you want you should and shouldnt be doing


haha ur telling me.....il let u know how tht goes  .....hows ur week of diet gone mate?


----------



## hilly

its going ok im averaging 5 meals per day and ive lost 2lb strangly enough. its hard getting used to this eating only when hungry but i have no cravings. well see how it goes mate im happy so far like.


----------



## 3752

hilly2008 said:


> Paul is this because he is dieting now or do you not really recommend them for anybody wether dieting or gaining etc??
> 
> i know you dont do them ureself due to back issues but many many people say some form of squats are a must IF you can do them.
> 
> I only ask because according to a physio i have the beginnings of a hernia and squats are the only thing that agrivate it


I find that with this type of workout squats would not add to it but detract as the intensity is so high......


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> I find that with this type of workout squats would not add to it but detract as the intensity is so high......


I think I would officially die if u added in squats lol,

Cardio all went well this morn, calfs r cramping a touch so I think I'll b on the bike from next week. Delts n tris later once iv had another meal....


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, tht gym I wanted to train at wudnt let me train- sum **** bout needing an induction tht costs 70quid over two days- I tried to blag it but they had nun of it, so I googled bodybuilding gyms in north east london and found body active in harlow which is like 15mins from my gfs house, the bloke tht owned it was a cool guy- was ****in hugeeeeee, his hand literally crushed mine wen he shook it. Gym was awesome-kitted out with all new hammer strength machines and had a reali gd vibe in ther. Had an awesome session cos of it.

Narrow grip bench 4X6

Hammer strength shoulder press 4X6

Side delt machine 3X8

Hammer strength behing nech shoulda press 3X12

Tricep pushdowns 3X8

Cable front raise 2X15

Single arm overhead ext 2X12

 .....gonna chill for rest of the nit and then cardio tmo morn, cnt wait to train back and hams in tht gym tmo...wil take sum pics  x


----------



## Ak_88

£70 for an induction? :blink: :blink:

How'd you get on with your uni results this year - you doing a dissertation or additional modules next year?


----------



## LittleChris

Never understand why they can't just have a waiver that you sign and doing so excludes them from any liability. Sounds logical, perhaps not legal though...

Good stuff anyway. What weight you benching on the CG bench? Tried doing them myself recently, work the tris nicely I found!


----------



## big_jim_87

its not about the saftey lol they want his cash! lol


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> £70 for an induction? :blink: :blink:
> 
> How'd you get on with your uni results this year - you doing a dissertation or additional modules next year?


It was cos it was a cross fit gym- so I wud of had to of had an induction to cleans and snatches....but iv been doin them since I was 13 wen I was at quins, I asked him how long he had been doin them and he sed 2 years....he then didn't like it wen I sed I'd been doing them 7 years lol.

I got royally ****ed on kineasology module mate- waitin for a remark cos they defo ****ed it up sumhow cos I know I smacked it- I walked out sayin ye I defo got a first n my mates all got 80s which I shud of dun too- so my average was 60.5 which is stil a 2:1 so cnt reali complain but it shud of been higher. I'm not doin a diss next year cos I'm doin lots of nutrition and physiology modules insted....applying to do medicine at kings after lufbra aswell which shud b fun


----------



## hilly

everything seems on track mate, 70 for an induction love to lol,

can you do extra modules at uni instead of a dissatation thats interesting.


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> everything seems on track mate, 70 for an induction love to lol,
> 
> can you do extra modules at uni instead of a dissatation thats interesting.


Ye at lufbra we got the choice of doing a dissertation either on physiology or psychology aspect of thins or doin the same value or credits in modules....I prefered the modules although a dissertation on some aspect of steroid usage may of been a bit interestin


----------



## XJPX

Chris I like doing my narrow grip bench on the smith cos I find I can really focus on squeezin my tris....at cheetahs we hav a tricep press machine tht mimics the movement tht hits tris soooooo gd  . Today I worked up to 140kg on the smith for 6 reps x


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> I got royally ****ed on kineasology module mate- waitin for a remark cos they defo ****ed it up sumhow cos I know I smacked it- I walked out sayin ye I defo got a first n my mates all got 80s which I shud of dun too- so my average was 60.5 which is stil a 2:1 so cnt reali complain but it shud of been higher. I'm not doin a diss next year cos I'm doin lots of nutrition and physiology modules insted....applying to do medicine at kings after lufbra aswell which shud b fun


Ouch, that sucks. In my second year they managed to lose my exam paper on Cardiopulmonary Physiology, luckily the ****ers found it because i'd topped the year on it :lol:

Medicine sounds like a good move, i'm studying Physiotherapy at UEA from February for 2 years, really looking forward to it. If nothing else, i'll be able to treat my own training related niggles :lol: . One piece of advice though - if you've not got any, get some hospital experience and as much as you can over the summer. I didn't have any when i had my interview, but as i graduated with a 1st they saw that i was easily capable of dealing with the workload of the course and had a reasonable insight into what i was getting into


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Ouch, that sucks. In my second year they managed to lose my exam paper on Cardiopulmonary Physiology, luckily the ****ers found it because i'd topped the year on it :lol:
> 
> Medicine sounds like a good move, i'm studying Physiotherapy at UEA from February for 2 years, really looking forward to it. If nothing else, i'll be able to treat my own training related niggles :lol: . One piece of advice though - if you've not got any, get some hospital experience and as much as you can over the summer. I didn't have any when i had my interview, but as i graduated with a 1st they saw that i was easily capable of dealing with the workload of the course and had a reasonable insight into what i was getting into


Well iv been lucky enuff to get references from bith spors doctors at wasps and quins wher I used to play who hav sed iv dun extensive work experience with them both soooo tht combined with a sports science degree out of lufbra shud fingers crossed walk me onto the graguate entry course at kings  . U lookin forward to ur third year? I'm not lookin forward to actuall havin to do extra reading for once haha x


----------



## Ak_88

It'll stand you in good stead for the initial application for sure, but a lot of the decisions are made during the interview - make it clear that you're wanting to help people from all walks of life and IMO i would avoid talking too much about sport. When i put together my personal statement one of my lecturers (who's also a sports physio) said it's quite frowned upon if you come across as if you're going into an NHS funded course with the intentions of going back into private work.

I graduated last week from my final year mate  Well glad to have a break from studying but can't find a job to save my life! To be fair i didn't have to do too much additional reading in my final year, just a lot more research for my dissertation and other pieces of coursework because i needed to be hitting 70+'s to make sure i got a first. As long as you plan out your time you'll be fine


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> It'll stand you in good stead for the initial application for sure, but a lot of the decisions are made during the interview - make it clear that you're wanting to help people from all walks of life and IMO i would avoid talking too much about sport. When i put together my personal statement one of my lecturers (who's also a sports physio) said it's quite frowned upon if you come across as if you're going into an NHS funded course with the intentions of going back into private work.
> 
> I graduated last week from my final year mate  Well glad to have a break from studying but can't find a job to save my life! To be fair i didn't have to do too much additional reading in my final year, just a lot more research for my dissertation and other pieces of coursework because i needed to be hitting 70+'s to make sure i got a first. As long as you plan out your time you'll be fine


Ok thanks for the advise mate- cos I defo intend to go bk into private work- I want to b a sports doctor but I'll jus keep tht on the quiet- I dnt think I cud work in hospital full time- 12 hours on 12 hours off would break my soul lol.


----------



## Ak_88

LOL, same as me!

In an ideal world i'll be able to graduate and go into some form of physio work to build up a portfolio of experience over 3-5 years. Once/if/when the opportunity comes to go back into sport i'll be taking it and try to work my way up the ladder to get on the books of a professional team.

But like i said, in an ideal world  Just shout if yo need any advice pal, happy to help you out.


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, same as me!
> 
> In an ideal world i'll be able to graduate and go into some form of physio work to build up a portfolio of experience over 3-5 years. Once/if/when the opportunity comes to go back into sport i'll be taking it and try to work my way up the ladder to get on the books of a professional team.
> 
> But like i said, in an ideal world  Just shout if yo need any advice pal, happy to help you out.


Thanks a lot mate  , how r u funding ur second degree? X


----------



## Ak_88

The course fees are paid for by the Department of Health - apparently it takes around £28k to train each physiotherapist! Medicine may well be the same, hence why the competition for post-grad health course is so strong i guess.

For living expenses i'm trying to earn as much money before i start my course since it's going to be quite intense learning and getting any work will be sp****. Thankfully my parents helped me out with my undergrad and they've said they'll help me again for this one. Owe a lot to them :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> The course fees are paid for by the Department of Health - apparently it takes around £28k to train each physiotherapist! Medicine may well be the same, hence why the competition for post-grad health course is so strong i guess.
> 
> For living expenses i'm trying to earn as much money before i start my course since it's going to be quite intense learning and getting any work will be sp****. Thankfully my parents helped me out with my undergrad and they've said they'll help me again for this one. Owe a lot to them :thumbup1:


Ye from wat iv red and understand medicine is the same, I dnt kno how I'm gonna afford to live in london tho :s ...I think I may hav to b a stripper or sumthin haha.


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> Ye from wat iv red and understand medicine is the same, I dnt kno how I'm gonna afford to live in london tho :s ...I think I may hav to b a stripper or sumthin haha.


I managed to get a place for £500 a month and it was pretty tidy.

Things like travel are the hidden costs (cost me 81 a month as I needed zone 1-3 so I could get to gym and also campus, and this was with a student discount)

Whatever the result from this comp, is the plan to compete next year as well?


----------



## goe1988

what are your plans for competing after junior level? im in same position now, doing the junior wales this year. then i think i may take few years out.

Whats your current weight looking like mate? coz ur conditioning looking superb


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> I managed to get a place for £500 a month and it was pretty tidy.
> 
> Things like travel are the hidden costs (cost me 81 a month as I needed zone 1-3 so I could get to gym and also campus, and this was with a student discount)
> 
> Whatever the result from this comp, is the plan to compete next year as well?


Thts not a bad price for rent, wher r u living? Wher do u train aswell mate?

Yeee defooo up for competing agen next year...r u thinkin of gettin on stage at sum point?


----------



## LittleChris

Not living there anymore, back in Wiltshire where rent is free!

I lived in Canada Water, about 5minutes from the Canada Water tube station. Nice place and a nice house.

I trained in Muscleworks, Bethnal Green. Incredible hardcore gym and had some huge beasts there!

It was about 30minutes in total from where I lived, 40minutes from Waterloo where I was based.

If you are at KCL you will be in Waterloo as well.


----------



## LittleChris

Hoping to get on stage for NABBA 1st timers, but depends if I have a job as otherwise I won't be able to afford to hire somebody, tans, travel and hotel I fear. Either way will run a contest diet just to prove to myself that I can do it.


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Hoping to get on stage for NABBA 1st timers, but depends if I have a job as otherwise I won't be able to afford to hire somebody, tans, travel and hotel I fear. Either way will run a contest diet just to prove to myself that I can do it.


Well best find urself a job then mate 

Cardio this morn went all gd- did it on a cross trainer in gfs back garden, was much easier on my calfs than walkin

Goin gym soon for back and hams  ....


----------



## XJPX

back n hams went well.....

wide grip chins 3x8

hammer strength undergrip pulldowns 3x8

hammer strength lat pulldown 3x8

db stiff leg deads 4x8

seated row 3x8

hypers 3x12

hammy curl 3x12

lunges 3x10

took sum pics after, looks ok for 11 weeks out, stil waiting for everything to kick in which it will be this time next week


----------



## HJL

looking ace mate! been watching this for a while. So big for 20yrs old! gives me some inspiration for sure. good luck mate!


----------



## hilly

looking right on track id say mate


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, cardio this morn went quick....did it on the cross trainer, I feel pretty achy and tired...no weights this weekend...cheat meal tmo nit tho....prob jus hav a pizza and garlic bread from supermarket and sum cheesecake for dessert. Gotta go upto uni tonit to sort out moving into my new apprtment.....I'll do my cardio tmo morn in gym up ther


----------



## winger

Legs and back are looking rather large!


----------



## goe1988

looking awsome mate, looking forward to watching you at the britains.


----------



## Prodiver

Brilliant progress! :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys appreciate the support, just finished moving into my new apprtment, the gf took a cheeky pic mid moving bags around haha...i wasnt posing honest hahahah


----------



## winger

Nice bag.


----------



## willsey4

Appartment looks good.

Your back is coming along well. At portsmouth i thought you needed to bring your back up a bit and you have done that well.

very balanced phyisque now and overall symmetry. Dont really see any weak points.


----------



## hilly

lmao at the pic we no its ure bag mate dont worry about it winger has a very similar one himself

lookin large kid


----------



## winger

hilly2008 said:


> lmao at the pic we no its ure bag mate dont worry about it winger has a very similar one himself
> 
> lookin large kid


Mine has a lot more pink in it, but still nice bag. :whistling:


----------



## Rick89

Looking good, you should do really well mate well done.


----------



## ScottCP

From what i have seen from the jouniors said to compete at the British this year, if your condition comes in i can see you placing in the top 3 mate.


----------



## XJPX

thanks a lot for the support guys, and im glad u like the bag, it isnt actually mine it was the gfs so shush winger lol.

Cheers Rob 

cheat meal was last night, had pizza, cheesy garlic bread and some cheesecake for dessert.

cardio this morn went quick i went for a walk wid the gf again....she is being v v v supportive n made the first week of dieting fly by so thanks to her already.

chest n bis todays...

incline press 6/6/6/3

chest press hammer strength 8/8/6

incline flies 8/8/6

high incline hammer strength machine 8/8/6

preacher curl 3x10

hamemr dumbell curl 3x8

single arm cable curl 2x12

all is going gd at moment, Paul sed this morn he was happy with how first week has gone so i am happy  . Im going to see my mate for the week tmo who is competing down in dorchester aug 30th in juniors too....so will be training and doing cardio with him. Legs tmo...woooop cnt wait to do tht super fun session wher i almost die hahah x


----------



## winger

XJPX said:


> thanks a lot for the support guys, and im glad u like the bag, it isnt actually mine it was the gfs so shush winger lol.


Sorry, I know that wasn't your bag, your bag is more chartreuse in color. :lol:

You still look awesome and keep the pics coming you beast.


----------



## hilly

cheat sounds good mate and thats a plus having the wife to keep you company on cardio will make a big difference later on i reckon.

enjoy the week training with ure pal. if he qualifies will he be against you in the final?


----------



## Paul Amos

Great journal mate, i had a good read through the other day. You looked great at your show from the pics i saw. Well done. How are you finding changing from your Push/Pull/Legs to what you`re doing now?


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, did cardio first thin this morn on a spinner bike....dnt do it on them....they friggin make ur ass hurt so much lol. Again wently quickly cos did it with my mate. Yeee hilly he will def qualify and yup wil b onstage wid me...he is lookin v v sharp...I'll get sum pics of him.

Leg session today was F+kin disgustin- thought I was gonna be sick during my lunges, I'm on the tube now going thru london and I stil feel absolutely ****+ed lol.

Cheers Paul, erm I realli enjoyed the push/pull as it defo gave my muscles a more developed and mature look but it soon started to take its toll and I was v drained and needed to change thins up and I'm really enjoyin my sessions at the moment ( apart from legs lol)

I'm all dun for the day now so jus need to eat and get my rest and look forward to gym on thurs. No weights tmo jus cardio which will b a walk I'm thinkin


----------



## big_jim_87

how are you finding it mentaly buddy?


----------



## XJPX

big_jim_87 said:


> how are you finding it mentaly buddy?


Absoltely fine mate, I feel really good, I dnt feel tired or cranky or hungry lol. I feel good aswell having Paul Scarbrough in my corner too as it fills me with a lot of confidence. Both my parents and the gf hav sed tht they cnt even notice I'm dieting in terms of a change in my behaviour soooooo let's jus hope this feeling lasts lol


----------



## big_jim_87

good to hear buddy. keep it up


----------



## big_jim_87

lol not like you wer gna give up lol


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, cardio went all gd this morning...45mins on the cross trainer....looking forward to delts n tris tmo  . Gettin bored of the summer holidays now...I jus wanna go bk to uni lol.


----------



## hilly

haha tell me bout it ive even been helping my mum do the washing n stuff while shes at work lol


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, **** night las nit...big bust up wid the gf....was uptil 6 in morn with her, got only about 4 hours sleep in the end....feeling pretty down bout stuff at moment but shud b all ok by tonight i hope. cardio was ok...i jus felt tired. Delts n tris a bit later...gonna b a struggle of a session feeling like this


----------



## LittleChris

Hope it gets sorted out soon


----------



## Dagman72

XJPX said:


> hey guys, **** night las nit...big bust up wid the gf....was uptil 6 in morn with her, got only about 4 hours sleep in the end....feeling pretty down bout stuff at moment but shud b all ok by tonight i hope. cardio was ok...i jus felt tired. Delts n tris a bit later...gonna b a struggle of a session feeling like this


We all have arguments with the other halfs but it does throw your mind of things, if your feeling down - any chance you can train with someone to give you a kick up the ass?

Looking great by the way matey :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

I wonder how many breakups happen while dieting? :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> I wonder how many breakups happen while dieting? :whistling:


well this defo wont b a break up


----------



## XJPX

Jus finished tris and delts....gd session....let out sum frustration...tired now lol. Waitin for gf to cum ovwr agen in a bit to patch thins up

Shoulder press 12/10/8/6/6/6

Dips 8/8/8

Tricep press machine 8/8/12

Side laterals 8/8/8-drop down 8

Tricep puishdowns 12/10/8

Session dun in 25mins was gd pump x


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, session today went well....i trained in physiques wharehouse in west mosely.....was an awesome awesome gym....really nice guy who owned it...he had a stall selling clothes and supplements at the portsmouth show. Had a gd back and hams session.....pics after wher a bit ruined by the light...but thts no excuse cos i defo look watery and soft which im not liking the look of....speaking to Paul tmo so im sur sum things will change  .

wide grip chins 4x8

t bar row 4x6

hammer strength pulldowns 3x8

seated row 3x8

stiff legged db deads 3x12

hammy cuel 3x12

lunges 3x10


----------



## Guest

Cute boxers...........oh yeah you look good also!


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Cute boxers...........oh yeah you look good also!


do u fink?? i wasnt happy this week...jus messaged Paul now sayin im not too plzed, i think i looked watery


----------



## Guest

Yeah you are watery but that can change within a few days don't worry about it just do as Paul says.


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> Yeah you are watery but that can change within a few days don't worry about it just do as Paul says.


i am dont u worry  ...cheers bro x


----------



## winger

On your back pick, the lower part looks like a set of lungs with a deep line running through it, that looks crazy and I mean that in a good way young stud!


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate, the change in your look at the moment could be to do from the fact that you have droped from 6000cals ish if i remember rightly down to 2500-3000 so you may even be a little depleted while cody adjusts etc. just a thought.

will txt u laterz bud.


----------



## dmcc

Nice trollies.

How long to go now?


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> On your back pick, the lower part looks like a set of lungs with a deep line running through it, that looks crazy and I mean that in a good way young stud!


haha cheers mate, if it wasnt such a watery mess then i wud b a bit happier...but next week im gonna look a lot lot sharper


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate, the change in your look at the moment could be to do from the fact that you have droped from 6000cals ish if i remember rightly down to 2500-3000 so you may even be a little depleted while cody adjusts etc. just a thought.
> 
> will txt u laterz bud.


hey bro, i dnt reali feel tht depleated, i dnt think i look tht flat....jus v watery and soft...but i hav been tres stressed this week which needs to b avoided from now on...ok speak to u later x


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Nice trollies.
> 
> How long to go now?


haha cheers mate, 10 weeks to go


----------



## XJPX

cardio this morn went all gd, was on the bike...i wont be walking anymor as my calfs r gettin so sore from havin to walk fast.

Cheat meal tonight....all you can eat thai/chinese restaurant for 8quid is the plan....iv herd gd things so hopefulli wil b nice...i dnt reali want a cheat meal tonight tho...dnt crave anything or feel like i deserve one.

from next week cardio wil be 45mins 2 times a day, the second 45 will be pwo. sooo next week we shud see a much tighter Jordan ( fingers bloody crossed)

im gonna be all over the place next week in terms of trainin, mon il be in cheetahs...tue im hoping to get to krunch gym in waltham abbey and then my sessions at end of week wil either be in body active or powerbase up in loughborough


----------



## 3752

just remember Jordan that things don't happen overnight we have a long way to go mate....


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Paul i know 

today went well.....cardio this morn was on the bike in my lounge

then chest and bis in cheetahs followed by 45mins on the pedalo in the cardio room

incline barbell press 4x5

machine hammer strength press 4x8

cable corss overs 3x12

dips 3x8

preacher curl 3x12

high pulley cable curls (front double bi style) 3x15

hanging leg raises 3x12

feel a lil sleepy but all is good....posed afterwards and defo looked tighter from friday so im plzed, by end of the week ur gonna see a pleasing looking Jordan


----------



## willsey4

Keep it going mate.

Looking forward to next progress shots


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> by end of the week ur gonna see a pleasing looking Jordan


remember Jordan that by the end of the week you will be depleted and tired so do not go by your look on one day......believe me when i say if you are not on target i will tell you


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> remember Jordan that by the end of the week you will be depleted and tired so do not go by your look on one day......believe me when i say if you are not on target i will tell you


ok cheers mate


----------



## hilly

jordan hows things going mate? you get my text?


----------



## XJPX

All is gdddd, been a tuff day today- feelin v sleepy now lol

Cardio this morn was ok- dragged a bit

Leg session yet again was disgustin, I pushed again to my absolute limits- I was sik after but was worth it...cardio after I cud barely keep my eyes open I was so ****ed lol...looking forward to doing tht session once my carbs cum down haha oh the joys lol

Rest day tmo from weights, jus two cardio sessions to do- going to oxford street durin the day woooop


----------



## XJPX

cardio this morning and this evening was fine...diet was fine as usual...starting to get a little more hungry...not long til steak and pineapple  ...delts and tris tomoro in Krunch gym, should be a good session


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, trained for the past two days in krunch gym...is an awesome awesome gym and Neale is a top guy...so will defo be training in ther quite a lot for the rest of the summer. trained delts n tris yday n back n hams today...pics yday looked v soft n i was unhappy....but today i seemed to look a little harder which is gd.....

no weights this weekend, just cardio....

my carb source has switched to sweet potato from basmati rice which im plzed about, weight wise i dnt think iv lost anything this week...going to get on the schales sunday and then Paul will make his changes for next week.


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, this weekend has been gd...cardio yday and today dragged a little but oh well- I was doing it in my new apartment tht has a big dome window in the lounge tht overlooks a busy part of town so had loads of ppl lookin up and gigglin at me lol.

Paul has made sum changes for next week which is aimed to ramp up the fat burnin...my carbs r down slightly in meals 2 and 3 and the morn cardio is upto an hour.

My cheat meal tonit was awesome- went over to nottingham to an all u can eat buffet...it had foods from all over the world and lots of dessert selection...me and the girlfriend managed 5 plates each in total and are now jus big fat bloated messes haha.

Next week I think I'm going to feel mor tired and defo will b depleated by end of the week, I'm feelin v focused for the coming week again to smash thru it


----------



## BD009

Keep it up fella, u look on target to bringing a very good package come show time, i'll be very surprised if you don't place top 3! Look forward to seeing the result in nottingham. Keep going!


----------



## Guest

Looking good mate keep it up and thicken out those erectors they look out of place with the rest of your back lol.


----------



## alan87

great stuff jordan, looking alot better from your last pics already!!

how many carbs are you taking in roughly at the mo?


----------



## XJPX

Thanks for the support guys, and alan I'm on 220ish grams of carbs at the moment, chest and bis tonit...looking forward to it


----------



## goe1988

keep it going mate, ur gon do great at the british.


----------



## XJPX

goe1988 said:


> keep it going mate, ur gon do great at the british.


Thanks mate 

Chest and bis went gd...looked harder and more vascular

Incline barbell press 4X6

High incline smith press 3X8

Dumbell press into eccentric flies 3X8

Cable cross over 3X10

Cable curls 3X10

Hanging leg raises 3X12

Hammer curls 3X10

Cardio after flew by.....looking forward to legs tmo


----------



## XJPX

hey guys...all is going gd, the changes Paul made for the week have started to take their effect and hardening me up a little which im happy about...i know im being a little impateint tho which i will stop :whistling: lol

trained delts n tris today in Krunch...was an awesome session....

seated barbell press 4x6

narrow grip smith press 4x6

side laterals 4x8

dips 3x8

side cable laterals 3x12

single arm cable pushdowns 3x12

feeling a little sleepy more as the days pass...looking forward to a gd refeed agen this sunday 

i took a cuple pics....as u can see...a little harder and tighter from the front.


----------



## Guest

First time ive dropped in here, you look fantastic mate.


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb:

Certainly a marked difference from the first set of pictures. Everything on track then.

Things patched up with the girlfriend?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Certainly a marked difference from the first set of pictures. Everything on track then.
> 
> Things patched up with the girlfriend?


thanks guys......and yeee the gf is a star  ....she been so supportive its unreal...dieting with her around is easy peasy


----------



## winger

Holy sh1t you look better than ever. WTF?


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> dieting with her around is easy peasy


We will see :thumb:


----------



## hilly

told you went you sent me that pic yest mate lookin awesome esp in the most musc i was shocked.

keep it up. the rebound you did definatly worked who ever was given you ideas must be a clever lad


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking great!!!


----------



## Rick89

Looking awsome mate good work!


----------



## dmcc

Looking good J, pecs look very full.


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys...this week has gone ok.....trained back and hams yday at krunch....was a gd session- forgot my lifting straps so my stiff legged deads had to be light but just really focused on contracrting glutes and hams.

Session was:

Wide grip chins 4x8

Stiff legged deads 4X12

Straight arm pulldowns 3X12 superset hammer strength pulldowns 3X6

T bar row 3X6

Hammy curl 4X10 superset with rear delt machine row 3X12

Hyper extensions 2X20

Wanted to finish with calfs but didn't hav time 

After my session did 30mins posing with Neale.....big thanks for that as found a few ways to show off my physique a bit better so am mega grateful for that  ....going down to plymouth to see Paul next week so after mor posing practice ther things should be looking much better.


----------



## XJPX

weekend has gone good...and weight came in good for the week aswell. cardio is stil not boring me yet which is also cool  .

i went to the fame british champs today in brighton.....and all i can say is wat an absolute pile of sh!t.....i dnt mean any disrespect to the competitors as they hav obv worded hard,...but the whole organisation and presentation was just a joke, me and the gf lasted 10mins into the show and then decided going back onto the beach was a better way to spend the day lol. it was honestly the most cringeworthy thing u hav ever seen.....plus ther wernt even seats....you had to stand up in a dingy little club whilst this annoying american woman MC'ed like it was a beauty pagent....lol...ne ways cheat meal tonight wooop....pizza hut woooop haha....got sum scones and sum choccy to hav after aswell  .....looking forward to getting back in the gym tmo as weekends bore me a little at the moment lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, dont hold back...tell us what you really think! 

Pizza hut...hmmm, yes i'll be having one of these before paul gets his mitts on my diet/training/cardio/soul


----------



## hilly

scones are awesome


----------



## alan87

Jordan ya looking quality fella!

I was gonna go to this Fame show but decided to play footie instead....That was sh1t but glad i didnt waste my time and money on that!

sounds like you had a good day though haha...


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> Jordan ya looking quality fella!
> 
> I was gonna go to this Fame show but decided to play footie instead....That was sh1t but glad i didnt waste my time and money on that!
> 
> sounds like you had a good day though haha...


haha god dont rub it in....im stil bitter about the money i wasted on tickets lol. i wish i had videod the american woman mcing.........now imagine big gay al from south park- and him sayin ' cummon boys tense ur gluteus maximus...common ppl who has the best bum shout their number' and tht is wat i endured for 5-10mins befor leaving hahahaah


----------



## cheetahs gym1

Jord bud, that was a joke yday werent it, cant believe jamin didnt place..see ya in the gym soon...


----------



## XJPX

cheetahs gym1 said:


> Jord bud, that was a joke yday werent it, cant believe jamin didnt place..see ya in the gym soon...


ye tht was ridiculous he didnt even get called out in tht first category. Il be in the gym later mate if ur around


----------



## XJPX

First day of things being switched up went well- the week consists of low/med/high carb days....low carb day today went gd...bit tired now which will get worse as the week goes on I'm sur but I think this week will really really tightern me up

Cardio this morn was 60mins

Chest and bis:

Incline smith machine 4X6

Cable flies 3X10

Hammer strength flat press 3X8

Pec dec 3X15

Hammer cable curls 6X8

Crucnhes 3X15

Leg raises 3X12

Pwo cardio 45 mins.....

Leg day tmo


----------



## XJPX

I may of spoke a bit too soon yesterday as last nit it reali kicked in tht I was dieting and I felt a bit down, but today I feel better and had an awesome leg session.

Low carb day again tmo tho which won't b fun  lol....then off down to plymouth on thurs to see Paul for a back session


----------



## hilly

as i said earlier mate chin up, its all worth it in the end sometimes it just doesnt feel that way. think of that cheat. think of the fact ive only had 2 in 5 weeks


----------



## 3752

it is times like this Jordan that separate the guys who succeed and those that fail dig deep buddy


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> it is times like this Jordan that separate the guys who succeed and those that fail dig deep buddy


I would make that my siggy but we can't anymore.. :cursing:

Isn't dig deep a military term?


----------



## 3752

yes mate it is, i did 10yrs in the Navy


----------



## XJPX

Yesterday was low carb day again and it kicked my ass again a little bit...I'm feelin tired today and drained. I hav defo lost a nice bit of fat this week so far- I look much tighter and woke up this morn with viens in my lower abs and quads- which I didn't see until 3 weeks out last time so I'm well ahead compared to portsmouth. I dnt feel like iv lost any muscle and I know this week is a bit of a head f+uck with the low carb days in ther but all tht matters is looking gd on the day so I'm ignoring the flatness and digging deep so to speak  . Just on the train down to Plymouth now...looking forward to smashing my back


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, just on way back from plymouth- session today was gd and I'm gonna achee tmo I can feel it already. Paul and I did higher reps than wat I used to for my upper body and it felt gd, going to use higher reps moreso on my upper body for the rest of the prep- I'll stil mix things up and do some heavy weights but I liked how much I felt the fatigue in my back.

Posing afterwards helped a lot, my leg positioning especially, I'll be practicing a lotttt  . paul sed im where I need to be for 7 weeks out- I cud maybe be a little tighter in my midsection and lower back but measures will be taken from now to sort tht  . Cheers again for today Paul- appreciate ur advice a lot mate


----------



## 3752

Not a problem buddy thats why i am here....you looked good today work on that posing and you will have it mastered for the Britain.....safe trip home mate...


----------



## reflexlewis

hey mate! Heard you trained at CORE FITNESS today? sorry i missed ya. looks like it will be the british the next time we meet! keep up the hard work buddy.

just over 7 weeks to go.......bring it on!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

When you say "low carbs", how low are we talking?


----------



## XJPX

reflexlewis said:


> hey mate! Heard you trained at CORE FITNESS today? sorry i missed ya. looks like it will be the british the next time we meet! keep up the hard work buddy.
> 
> just over 7 weeks to go.......bring it on!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hey mate, ye I was hoping u was gonna b ther aswell, I shud of dropped u a message to let u kno I was coming down. I may be down again befor the british so I'll giv u a shout if I am. How's everything going with you?


----------



## XJPX

Ah darren haven't herd from u in a while mate....keeping quiet in these neck of the woods lol  ....low days are 130grams of carbs....am very much hoping I can swap my protien shake at breakfast on those days for eggwhites and chicken.....awaiting the confirmation on tht


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Paul, dnt worry the posing will be practised non stop, I'll drop you a text tmo as hav a cuple of questions, cheers mate


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Hey mate, ye I was hoping u was gonna b ther aswell, I shud of dropped u a message to let u kno I was coming down. I may be down again befor the british so I'll giv u a shout if I am. How's everything going with you?


yes you will 



XJPX said:


> Ah darren haven't herd from u in a while mate....keeping quiet in these neck of the woods lol  ....low days are 130grams of carbs....am very much hoping I can swap my protien shake at breakfast on those days for eggwhites and chicken.....awaiting the confirmation on tht


yes you can email sent....



XJPX said:


> Cheers Paul, dnt worry the posing will be practised non stop, I'll drop you a text tmo as hav a cuple of questions, cheers mate


no probs buddy


----------



## dmcc

Ah I am lurking Jordan mate. You're looking damn fine in those last pics.


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, today went well, pre brekki cardio of an hour.....then delts n tris at krunch...was a low carb day today but i wasnt bothered as was allowed chicken omellete fro brekki insted of protien shake 

did sum higher rep stuff in the gym today, gd pump....took sum pics after.....hammies are cumin thru a lil 

narrow bench 4x10

shoulder press 4x10

dips 3x12

side laterals 6x10 (10sec rest)

overhead tri extensions 3x10

front cable raises 2x12

i think if lost a nice bit of weight this week...schales wil tell all tmo 

next week im sur things will be upped again....pretty hungry right now so its time for protien and peanut butter then bed  .


----------



## Biggerdave

Still looking very full bro! Your gonna do well mate.

Dave


----------



## hilly

pics look better than they did on my lil phone screen ha lookin good mate, enjoy pizza hut 2night. ill send you a pic of all the tapas meals i get haha


----------



## XJPX

Cheers Dave, I think tht pic makes me look a little fuller than I really am as I feel like a pancake at moment, especially after just getting on the schales lol.

Haha Cheers hilly, ahhh my cheat meal isn't until tmo nit...I wish it was tonight tho lol  . Yeee send me sum pics


----------



## miles2345

Look brilliant Jordan, I'm really impressed


----------



## ares1

looking very good mate :thumb:


----------



## 3752

these pics look excellant buddy you can see some real progress especially in your legs when you compare to the portsmouth show....

how did you find the new way of training when you did shoulders??


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Look excellent especially for your age mate. Legs have improved a lot.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Looking fantastic mate, good luck with the show


----------



## Guest

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Look excellent especially for your age mate. Legs have improved a lot.


I would say awesome for any age

You have a really classic/refined looking physique i am highly impressed:thumbup1:


----------



## MXD

very Impressive pal!


----------



## big_jim_87

Con said:


> I would say awesome for any age
> 
> You have a really classic/refined looking physique i am highly impressed:thumbup1:


yep agree


----------



## medici999

you must get some looks when you go out in a tight top! ha. id be thinking...jesus...hes f***ing huge..ha.


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> these pics look excellant buddy you can see some real progress especially in your legs when you compare to the portsmouth show....
> 
> how did you find the new way of training when you did shoulders??


Cheers mate, well its defo ur leg sessions that have brought the best out of them  . training shoulders like tht really got them gd....by 4th set of narrow bench my triceps where on fire and so pumped, then by end of shoulder press i couldnt really move my upper body very well haha 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Look excellent especially for your age mate. Legs have improved a lot.


Thanks mate  ...i knew the legs had to be brought up so im glad they are eventually getting ther.



MaKaVeLi said:


> Looking fantastic mate, good luck with the show


Cheers mate 



Con said:


> I would say awesome for any age
> 
> You have a really classic/refined looking physique i am highly impressed:thumbup1:


Thanks mate, appreciate that comment a lot


----------



## XJPX

miles2345 said:


> Look brilliant Jordan, I'm really impressed


Thanks mate  , i wanna see sum new pics of how ur looking  .....when u gonna unleash those bad boys cos i kno ur gonna do sum serious damage at the hercules 



CarbWhore said:


> looking very good mate :thumb:


thanks a lot mate


----------



## XJPX

MXD said:


> very Impressive pal!


Cheers mate...stil a long way to go and lots of hard work so fingers crossed there will be more gd things to come



big_jim_87 said:


> yep agree


 :beer:



medici999 said:


> you must get some looks when you go out in a tight top! ha. id be thinking...jesus...hes f***ing huge..ha.


haha well iv not been out for 5 weeks and wont be going out for another 7 haha....


----------



## ElfinTan

Not popped in here for ages!

Looking really good young man. Definite improvements made:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

Well done x


----------



## XJPX

ElfinTan said:


> Not popped in here for ages!
> 
> Looking really good young man. Definite improvements made:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> Well done x


hey tan, thank uuu  , been working my ass off 

sooo weekend has gone gd, just had a cheat meal...really went for it in pizza hut again and just sitting infront of telly with sum choc and cashews to finish me off. cant wait to get in the gym tmo and abuse myself


----------



## Biggerdave

Eric has put some photo's up on facebook mate, the junior was No. 1


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Eric has put some photo's up on facebook mate, the junior was No. 1


ok cheers mate...wats the facebook link?


----------



## Biggerdave

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=135102&id=744172081&ref=nf


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> cant wait to get in the gym tmo and abuse myself


And here was me thinking you went to the gym to lift weights. I knew I was missing out on a trick or two :whistling: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=135102&id=744172081&ref=nf


ur right he is a big boy, conditioning isnt ther but i imagine from looking at it he was trying to qualify and compete at the brits all in one diet...so he wil prob come in much much tighter


----------



## 3752

the first pic is of the guest poser he was not in the show...


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> the first pic is of the guest poser he was not in the show...


Lol haha good- cos I was thinkin jeesus tht guy is big and if he was conditioned wud look freakkkkkkkyyyyy haha, uv got mail mate


----------



## winger

XJPX, you look most impressive, my only critique is you give me your real name because the user name is damn hard to type..lol


----------



## XJPX

Haha thanks mate.....my name is Jordan


----------



## FATBOY

huge improvement m8 you can only get better :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Lol haha good- cos I was thinkin jeesus tht guy is big and if he was conditioned wud look freakkkkkkkyyyyy haha, uv got mail mate


Lol competitor number 1 not photo number 1


----------



## Phil28

Very impressive Jordan! best of luck for the competition, it looks like you are going to do well.

Phil


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Lol competitor number 1 not photo number 1


haha iv worked tht out now haha- i think i was high off pizza hut and choc last night mate lol.....hope ur week goes well- work ur ass off


----------



## XJPX

FATBOY said:


> huge improvement m8 you can only get better :thumb:


cheers mate 



Phil28 said:


> Very impressive Jordan! best of luck for the competition, it looks like you are going to do well.
> 
> Phil


thanks a lot mate

so guys cardio went well this morn, just cooking my food for the day....training chest and bis later in Krunch...looking forward to the session....having to rejostle my meals a little as it shuts at 4 ao will do my cardio befor my last meal insted of pwo. 

I have no changes to diet/cardio from previous week.....looking forward to the six week mark as thts wen things will start to reali harden up


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> cheers mate
> 
> thanks a lot mate
> 
> so guys cardio went well this morn, just cooking my food for the day....training chest and bis later in Krunch...looking forward to the session....having to rejostle my meals a little as it shuts at 4 ao will do my cardio befor my last meal insted of pwo.
> 
> I have no changes to diet/cardio from previous week.....looking forward to the six week mark as thts wen things will start to reali harden up


Agreed i like the 6 week mark, things start happening faster


----------



## XJPX

just had an awesome chest and bi session....energy was through the roof after last nights cheat meal....had a few thoughts in back of my mind spurring me on too  .

incline dumbell press 3x8

incline hammer press 3x10

high incline smith 3x10

preacher machine curl 3x10

pec dec 3x12

hammer curl 3x12

took a pic after as i looked a little fuller from last night....not tensing my calf very well but the rest is getting ther....... 6 weeks to go f.ckin bring it on


----------



## hilly

lookin nice and full pal great stuff.


----------



## HJL

you are truly huge mate! every part of you just looks incredibly thick! ..... looking leaner each time i see pics!

do you have any pics of previous years? ie when you were 17/18? im turning 20 in december, i think you have about 10stone more muscle on you than me! ahh the road is long... stil watching with interest. best of luck for the next few weeks


----------



## LittleChris

Legs really have come on leaps and bounds in such a short time.


----------



## XJPX

HJL said:


> you are truly huge mate! every part of you just looks incredibly thick! ..... looking leaner each time i see pics!
> 
> do you have any pics of previous years? ie when you were 17/18? im turning 20 in december, i think you have about 10stone more muscle on you than me! ahh the road is long... stil watching with interest. best of luck for the next few weeks


Cheers mate.....if u go back thru the pages there are sum pics on ther from wen I was 17 I'm wearing light blue boxers and then another when I was 18 in blue rugby shorts.....I started to grow once I was 18...uptil then I was playing so much rugby tht it was hard to really build mass


----------



## oaklad

huge improvements from the first show prep pics


----------



## conanjnr

Hey bud nice pics, I will be following your progress with interest. 350g of protein whoa you must be on the pan most of the day LOL. Seriously, all the best with your training and preperation WOO


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking very thick mate...going well


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for the nice comments guys I appreciate it a lot  .... Tmo I'm going to be in central london all day...going to the theatre in the evening. So my leg session is being dun in a gym in covent garden....looks ok...I again intend to abuse myself so I'm sur I'll get sum odd looks haha.

Today was a low carb day but I feel ok, I'm gettin used to the feeling of being drained in the evenings now lol. Just doing my 45mins cardio at the moment n looking forward to my steak and veg once I'm fin   . I'll be back on brighton for the end of the week so will be trainin in cheetahs


----------



## dmcc

You are aware that all the gyms at Covent Garden are seriously gay and complete meat markets? :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> You are aware that all the gyms at Covent Garden are seriously gay and complete meat markets? :whistling:


i dnt hav a choice mate...is only gym i kno in the central area tht allows for day passes........unless anyone knows of any reali gd gyms in central london tht will just let me walk in and pay 5quid or so to train??


----------



## dmcc

Which one is it? There aren't very many decent gyms in central London, mainly "health club" places catering to office workers.


----------



## vandangos

looking very good m8, sorry if you have posted this before but how tall are you and 6 weeks out whats your weight? cheers, good luck in the show you will do well.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Which one is it? There aren't very many decent gyms in central London, mainly "health club" places catering to office workers.


its called 'the gym, covent garden' ....pics on website look half decent....it wil hav to do lol


----------



## LittleChris

:lol: I doubt the ******* will start groping you in there. Just abuse your legs, shower VERY quickly and keep your back to the wall whereever possible :lol:


----------



## winger

Damn Jordan, you are looking spectacular. I am amazed how much muscle you hold for such a young guy, you are truly blessed.

I took the liberties to update you with an avatar, feel free to use it. It's 150 by 150.


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Damn Jordan, you are looking spectacular. I am amazed how much muscle you hold for such a young guy, you are truly blessed.
> 
> I took the liberties to update you with an avatar, feel free to use it. It's 150 by 150.


cheers mate   ....the avatar has been changed


----------



## XJPX

Leg session yday was good...trained my absolute ass off again n was so knackered after....darren u was right....it was the gayest place iv ever been in my life....it was ten times more gay then brighton haha. Went to the theatre after the gym which was realli gd actually, I thought Grease wud probably going to bore me a little but It was really really gd. Rest day today and then delts/tris/abs in cheetahs tmo- again cnt wait to get in the gym


----------



## XJPX

delts/tris/abs today...mixed things up in the session...was gd and got a pretty decent pump which was good.

7x12 side dumbell laterals

3x10 upright row into overhead press

3x8 tricep machine press

3x6 dips

3x10 with 10 sec rest front cable laterals

1 rest pause set 10/10 tricep pushdowns

1 drop set 10/6 tricep pushdowns

ab crunch machine 3x12 30 sec rest

leg raises 3x12 30 sec rest

i feel tighter again this week and hopefully the back pics tmo will show that.... back and hams tmo...wil prob train calfs/hams to start with then move onto back.


----------



## 3752

how you finding the increased volume training mate??


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> how you finding the increased volume training mate??


hello mate, ye found it really good thanks, will be doing the same for back and hamstring today so am looking forward to it. i dropped you a text earlia....did you get it? glad you had a good time in centre parks


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, session tonight went well...was longer than normal and I was shattered by end but was gd.

Seated calf raise 4X12

Lying hammy curl- doggcrap 18reps...2mins rest....3X10 10seconds rest

Wide grip chins 3X8

Stiff legged deadlifts 4X8-10

Narrow grip pulldowns 3X10

Seated row 2X12

Lunges with dumbell iso shrugs - 3X20

Seated calf raise 3X10 10 second rest

Have a nice weekend planned ahead...looking forward to refeed sun night- will put away a lot of cleaner foods aswell as junk to satisfy a cuple cravings tht popped up this week


----------



## dale_flex

Great physique mate i've been slowly working my way through the journal. Going to make sure i pop in more often from now


----------



## XJPX

thanks dale...

rest day today, jsut my two cardio sessions.....same again tmo and then cheat meal tmo evening.

i went to tesco this evening and bought a chicken/bacon indivdual pie, crumpets, scones and a mini pizza baguette so lots of refined carbs. i also got some honey roasted cashews and then some choclat to have after...will be a nice little binge as i kno next week things are going to toughen up again.

Seeing Paul on monday in heathrow for a chest session which im looking forward to.


----------



## dmcc

Castle Gym in Windsor? Excellent gym, was there a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ak_88

Sounds like everythings on track J, you due back at uni soon?


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Castle Gym in Windsor? Excellent gym, was there a few weeks ago.


hey matey, yup we will be training at castles....hows everything going with u?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> Sounds like everythings on track J, you due back at uni soon?


hello mate, il find out on monday if im on track  , i feel like i cud be a little tighter at this stage but the next couple weeks will be intense so things will change. im back end of the week mate...need to get to the library and get all the books for my modules so im ahead of the game


----------



## dmcc

XJPX said:


> hey matey, yup we will be training at castles....hows everything going with u?


Have you been there before? I did benching there a few weeks ago and had a good one, some big lumps there. Things with me aren't bad, survived my first week in the new job and had a cracking workout yesterday, things are back on track :thumb:


----------



## 3752

Jordan like all competing bodybuilders is inpatient and wants it all now  he has dropped another 2lbs this week but with 6 weeks to go things will start to tighten up so to drag that fat off him....although i think he would agree overall he is ahead of the last time he competed....


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Jordan like all competing bodybuilders is inpatient and wants it all now  he has dropped another 2lbs this week but with 6 weeks to go things will start to tighten up so to drag that fat off him....although i think he would agree overall he is ahead of the last time he competed....


I kno I'm impatient  ...but ur right I am way way ahead of where I was last comp and I know with the plans for the next few weeks I'll be in the best possible shape


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds like things are going well Jordan. Enjoy your cheat later mate, roast chicken for me!

Dave


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Sounds like things are going well Jordan. Enjoy your cheat later mate, roast chicken for me!
> 
> Dave


cheers pal, im pretty hungry and tired today so am looking forward to eating sumthin nice quite a bit  ....also really looking forward to things getting tougher next week aswell


----------



## Guest

The gains you have made this year is just ridiculas! I am very jealous


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> The gains you have made this year is just ridiculas! I am very jealous


cheers mate....but i promise there is a lot lot more to come...quite a lot of reading and discussion with hilly went into my rebound from portsmouth....but this time we have been reading and reading and reading everything we can find on peptides, specifically cjc/ghrp combined with GH/slin/injectable l carnitine and advanced methods of blast cruising....so that combined with the DC style training im going to do...i hope to be a whole new looking animal come xmas time  .....( just praying for no injuries) ...and besides dnt be jealous....u still look better than me mate


----------



## Khaos1436114653

good luck mate, (i've been there) keep your head and blow away the competition, you're looking very good, i was discussing with a mag editor recently how juniors are lacking in quality recently, but i take it all back now that i've seen you. Peace


----------



## XJPX

Khaos said:


> good luck mate, (i've been there) keep your head and blow away the competition, you're looking very good, i was discussing with a mag editor recently how juniors are lacking in quality recently, but i take it all back now that i've seen you. Peace


thanks a lot mate thts a big compliment.

just finished my cheat meal....and all i can say is wow haha....i seemed to hav an insatiable appetite tonight...and i ate A LOT lol, i fifnished everythin i had bought and was stil hungry so went and got a bacon double cheeseburger meal from mcdonalds lol.....now thts out the way back to focusing on looking the best i can over the next 6 weeks


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> cheers mate....but i promise there is a lot lot more to come...quite a lot of reading and discussion with hilly went into my rebound from portsmouth....but this time we have been reading and reading and reading everything we can find on peptides, specifically cjc/ghrp combined with GH/slin/injectable l carnitine and advanced methods of blast cruising....so that combined with the DC style training im going to do...i hope to be a whole new looking animal come xmas time  .....( just praying for no injuries) ...and besides dnt be jealous....u still look better than me mate


So you going to stay on altogether?

Smart thinking that you are looking at DC training because hard training is the biggest key in my books.

As far as your last comment i am sure i am "bigger" than you at around 225lb but no chance would i take off my shirt next to you:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Con said:


> So you going to stay on altogether?
> 
> Smart thinking that you are looking at DC training because hard training is the biggest key in my books.
> 
> As far as your last comment i am sure i am "bigger" than you at around 225lb but no chance would i take off my shirt next to you:laugh: :thumb:


not going to stay on totally, i will blast then cruise then maybe blast again if bloods are ok then take a break, but i will be running my peptide protocol year round ( funds permitting lol) ....ye im really looking forward to Dc- im going to throw in a few dc style sets more over the next few weeks aswell as higher rep work


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Hi J, the pics at the begining of your post show great potential, after the brits (you should do very well, Win!?!) you need to focus and not get carried away with the fame which *will *come your way. Peace


----------



## wannabehuge89

Mate, have been trawling my way through your prep and, well... **** me! Can't believe you are a junior to be honest. I am hopefully competing in the junior div. late 2010, but seeing the shape you are in, I have got a long, long way to go! Very inspiring to young bodybuilders, showing what they can achieve.

I'm going to lufbra in a couple of weeks as a fresher, so might see you out and about...i'm sure you aren't that hard to miss lol


----------



## XJPX

wannabehuge89 said:


> Mate, have been trawling my way through your prep and, well... **** me! Can't believe you are a junior to be honest. I am hopefully competing in the junior div. late 2010, but seeing the shape you are in, I have got a long, long way to go! Very inspiring to young bodybuilders, showing what they can achieve.
> 
> I'm going to lufbra in a couple of weeks as a fresher, so might see you out and about...i'm sure you aren't that hard to miss lol


hello mate, ah kl...well ul see me the first night ur there as i work on the doors at the union so cum and say hi....if im tired and not tht chatty u kno y tho haha  ....ul love lufbra its amazing and ul have an amazing freshers week as they really go all out with the foam parties/theme nights etc.....the union holds 4000 ppl and will be full every night so be ready for a seriously gd time....i however will be leaning against the wall hungry and tired watching all u freshers hav fun haha.....ahh to b a fresher again


----------



## XJPX

right guys.....had a longgg day, just finished my cardio and updating this befor i go to bed.

i met paul in windsor today for a chest session, James ( carbwhore) trained aswell and it was a fantastic session...James looked awesome and will be so shredded cum show day.

Paul as befor pushed me to the maxx and i was absolutely knackered at the end.....he was v pleased with how i looked which made me v v happy as i have been workin my absolute ass off. i liked training at windsor and the guys tht worked ther where awesome and v supportive and sed i looked gd which again i really appreciated. the session was.......

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated press 3 sets

Flat machine flyes 4 sets

Cable X Overs 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ curl FST-7

Preacher curl 3 sets

realised after the session tht had a flat tyre....had to wait hour n 45mins for rac and then once mended had to drive at 50mph back round to gfs house where i got straight on the cross trainer lol.

Paul has made changes to my diet for the coming week which will be rather testing  ...but im excited to see how my body responds.....the leg session im doing tmo is going to be ermmmm disgusting haha....it contains 4 sets of 20rep squats, 4 sets of 20 rep leg press, fst leg extensions, pscarb style stiff leg deads and 5 sets of hammie curls haha.....i will let u kno how tht one goes tmo.....nighty night ppl-defo bed time at last


----------



## dmcc

How did you like the gym? I've only trained there once, though I see my osteopath there, and the atmosphere is great.


----------



## ares1

Really good to meet you last night mate, hope you managed to get some sleep!

You're looking incredible bro and will do some serious damage considering the hard work you are putting in - the ammount of muscle you carry is fcuking immense along with youre shape.

Enjoy the legs session, im sweating just reading it LOL! 

Do you have to do cardio after it? that could be interesting... :lol:


----------



## ares1

dmcc said:


> How did you like the gym? I've only trained there once, though I see my osteopath there, and the atmosphere is great.


The gym is awesome, real spit and sawdust - lots of big guys and very good training atmosphere.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i want to laugh at that leg session your going to endure but i think paul will punish me with it if i do!!

but i will say fck that for a game of tiddly winks!


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> How did you like the gym? I've only trained there once, though I see my osteopath there, and the atmosphere is great.


hey mate, ye the gym was really gd, the guys tht worked in there wer all really friendly aswell



CarbWhore said:


> Really good to meet you last night mate, hope you managed to get some sleep!
> 
> You're looking incredible bro and will do some serious damage considering the hard work you are putting in - the ammount of muscle you carry is fcuking immense along with youre shape.
> 
> Enjoy the legs session, im sweating just reading it LOL!
> 
> Do you have to do cardio after it? that could be interesting... :lol:


hey mate, haha ye i got to sleep eventually...was shattered wen i got into bed. thanks i appreciate it a lot  ...fingers crossed the next few weeks go really well for both of us 



Incredible Bulk said:


> i want to laugh at that leg session your going to endure but i think paul will punish me with it if i do!!
> 
> but i will say fck that for a game of tiddly winks!


haha mate dnt....im sittin here now thinkin ****tt iv gotta do tht to myself in a few hours....on not tht many calories haha....


----------



## goe1988

Ur looking awsome mate, fair play. I take it ur planning on running the slin/gh and peptides in your offseason. Dont you think your a bit young to be going down that route?


----------



## D_MMA

Subscribed 

Lookin ace mate and to be honest youve scared me haha Im hoping to compete as junior next year. Seeing you has made me think i need to step up another level still. Great inspiration!


----------



## XJPX

goe1988 said:


> Ur looking awsome mate, fair play. I take it ur planning on running the slin/gh and peptides in your offseason. Dont you think your a bit young to be going down that route?


In a word....No lol, I'm 21 in a cuple of weeks and iv been training since I was 13....thts 9 years of weights, my diet has been nailed for 3-4 years now so I am defo not too young.....now if It was ur standard 20yr old then I'd say yes thts prob too young but iv been v focused to this for a long time now which defo changes things


----------



## XJPX

DaveI said:


> Subscribed
> 
> Lookin ace mate and to be honest youve scared me haha Im hoping to compete as junior next year. Seeing you has made me think i need to step up another level still. Great inspiration!


Cheers mate, and dnt b silly just work hard and be focused and ur be surprised the changes u can make at our age in quick time


----------



## Cheese

Is your dad Jay Cutler?

Mate, your a monster... great pyshique. I'm sure you'll go very far.


----------



## 3752

Incredible Bulk said:


> i want to laugh at that leg session your going to endure but i think paul will punish me with it if i do!!
> 
> but i will say fck that for a game of tiddly winks!


well jordan did say to me he was getting used to my original workout and wanted a challenge.... :thumb:

your next Aaron:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhh fck nuts....knew i shoulda kept my mouth shut lol


----------



## goe1988

> In a word....No lol, I'm 21 in a cuple of weeks and iv been training since I was 13....thts 9 years of weights, my diet has been nailed for 3-4 years now so I am defo not too young.....now if It was ur standard 20yr old then I'd say yes thts prob too young but iv been v focused to this for a long time now which defo changes things


Fair enough butt, i can see the logic behind that. Just hope you can keep improving and not run out of avenues because you have done too much too young.


----------



## seaniesull

some shape dude!!!!!!!!! best of luck


----------



## wannabehuge89

XJPX said:


> hello mate, ah kl...well ul see me the first night ur there as i work on the doors at the union so cum and say hi....if im tired and not tht chatty u kno y tho haha  ....ul love lufbra its amazing and ul have an amazing freshers week as they really go all out with the foam parties/theme nights etc.....the union holds 4000 ppl and will be full every night so be ready for a seriously gd time....i however will be leaning against the wall hungry and tired watching all u freshers hav fun haha.....ahh to b a fresher again


I'm guessing there isn't too much trouble when your on shift? lol Did you do an SIA course through the uni or outside? need to get myself a job and work at the union sounds pretty good, get some moneys for diet and supps!

Sounds incredible mate, had a chilled summer so ready to smash it up for a while, you only live once haha


----------



## ares1

LOL he hasnt updated the journal yet.... i wonder if he survived the leg session? :lol:


----------



## XJPX

goe1988 said:


> Fair enough butt, i can see the logic behind that. Just hope you can keep improving and not run out of avenues because you have done too much too young.


dont worry about me mate  .....cant not grow with enough calories and progressive overload- body doesnt have a choice 



seaniesull said:


> some shape dude!!!!!!!!! best of luck


thanks mate



wannabehuge89 said:


> I'm guessing there isn't too much trouble when your on shift? lol Did you do an SIA course through the uni or outside? need to get myself a job and work at the union sounds pretty good, get some moneys for diet and supps!
> 
> Sounds incredible mate, had a chilled summer so ready to smash it up for a while, you only live once haha


ye mate uni payed for SIA, its a gd little job, the bosses are cool so is gd fun. haha defo mate enjoy freshers...make sur u cum say hi n il speak to boss bout gettin u a job



CarbWhore said:


> LOL he hasnt updated the journal yet.... i wonder if he survived the leg session? :lol:


haha it was really insanely hard- i missed squats soooooo much, after leg extensions i was knackerd, managed 100kg for my first set of 20 squats, then had to drop to 80 then 60 and 60 for last two sets. leg press.....now by tht stage i was knackered....my weight i pushed on tht was pathetic lol. i warmed up with calfs and finished with calfs so they got hit nicely- then spent 45mins on the pedalo pwo sweating my ass off haha.

but hungry tonit.....steak was dropped for chicken salad so missing those fats  ...cant wait to get bk in gym thurs fro delts/tris gonna try a new session again whch shud be gd.


----------



## edm

Been lurking around the forum for a little while. Thought id use my first post to tell you you look awesome mate!. Thank god i live in Australia so dont have to worry about standing on stage next to you!.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Ah cool mate nice one, thanks for the help! And don't worry I will, been looking forward to freshers for a long time lol


----------



## XJPX

cheers for complement mate 

today im really feeling it....very lethargic and my legs and lower back ache a lot, got a sore throat too so generally just feeling a little run down, hav upped my vit c slightly today and upped my vitamins and my water intake so shud b ok tmo- it was prob doing tht leg session yday tht shocked my system  .

cardio in an hour or so then il be chilling out to the max for the rest of the evening, gf wants to go cinema so will prob do tht. looking forward to delts/tris tmo and then back n hams on fri.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i showed a mate your pic and bet him you'd win the juniors, don't let me down:thumb:


----------



## Guest

goe1988 said:


> Ur looking awsome mate, fair play. I take it ur planning on running the slin/gh and peptides in your offseason. Dont you think your a bit young to be going down that route?


That made me laugh seeing that i know your back ground mate:whistling::laugh:

Keep it up Jordan make sure you get your sleep in :thumbup1:


----------



## goe1988

> That made me laugh seeing that i know your back ground mate


Whats my background, ive used gear, and fraction of HGH for my injury recovery, and yes i myself am debating the use of insulin post show, just trying to do some research and ask people questions before i commit to them. Thats why i asked Jordan his reasons for hsi post show protocol, and thats why I asked you about insulin, because you know a lot about it


----------



## Guest

goe1988 said:


> Whats my background, ive used gear, and fraction of HGH for my injury recovery, and yes i myself am debating the use of insulin post show, just trying to do some research and ask people questions before i commit to them. Thats why i asked Jordan his reasons for hsi post show protocol, and thats why I asked you about insulin, because you know a lot about it


Oh i don't mean to insult you mate. I just remember when i helped you a little for a powerlifting meet you were doing a few years ago and the fact that you pushed the envelope as far as gear use for a first timer went.

That said what every one does is their own business and i am certainly not one to judge others or else i may have to look at my own actions:lol:


----------



## XJPX

hey guys...delts and tris went good today...body still felt very shocked from squats the other day and am still feeling a bit run down. managed some how to get a decent pump today...so took a picture.

barbell shoulder press 1x8, 1x8, 12 reps rest paused, 1x20

lateral raise machine 2x10, 1x20

tricep press machine 2x8, 1x6 drop 1x6

reverse grip shoulder press 3x12

tricep push downs 3x12

back and hams tomoro, i'll take back pics aswell...


----------



## Biggerdave

Awesome buddy, look brilliant


----------



## LittleChris

:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking great, how many weeks are you out?


----------



## Biggerdave

5 this weeked


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, ye 5 weeks out....really noticed a big diff this morn wen I got up, lower ab and lower back fat is really really low now as struggled for sites to put my helios haha- I think in a cuple weeks I won't hav anywher on abs to put it so will all be going into hips and back  .

I had my work rota through today and I'm working the doors a lot for the first cuple weeks of uni as its freshers n lufbra is manic. Does anyone think tht I shud sack off work in 3 weeks out? I'm defo 2 weeks and 1 week out not working, but I'm down for a few nights in 3 weeks out, the shifts will be 10pm- 4am...so means gym will be fin at 9.55 then going to work lol, means sleeping in til 2.30ish during the day aswell to make sur it all works out ok timing wise. I will have a ****ed up body clock for the next few weeks thts for sure lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Personally i would mate but i guess it depends how you react to that. Does it throw you off that much?


----------



## 3752

Jordan if you need to work then we can work a system out...


----------



## XJPX

Pscarb said:


> Jordan if you need to work then we can work a system out...


Ok thanks mate tht wud be gd, I'm going to see my boss next week to make sure of my hours I'm working and then I'll tell you the days and hours and then if we could work something out that would be great.


----------



## alan87

looking great buddy...

where did ya get ya trackies? i want some...lol


----------



## XJPX

hey guys, today has been gd, low carb day so felt drained but trained my ass off nonetheless.

seated calf raise 4x12

lying hammy curl 4x12

rack chins 3x8

stiff legged deads 10/10/20

straight arm pulldowns+ seated hammy curl 3x12

machine row 2x12

lunges 3x10

back pic after which was ok, v flat...sundays refeed will sort tht out :thumb: but a lot tighter now and detail is cumin thru which is cool


----------



## Biggerdave

Wow mate you sure packed on some size since Portsmouth? You look great dude and still 5 weeks to go!


----------



## XJPX

Weekend has gone well so far, been trying not to let little thins tht r out of my hands stress me but thins seem to nag me much easier now. Cheat tonit is to b more controlled than last week,...going to a restrant and will just hav a starter main and dessert with prob a side salad and tht will do my nicely  . Looking forward to gettin thru this next week and seeing the changes it brigs  . I was like a zombie last nit haha- tht was second time its reali hit me now, I'm sur ther will b mor zombie mode awaiting me next week haha


----------



## hilly

im betting something else creeps in around that cheat


----------



## HJL

looking ace, glad your biceps are diferent sizes like my pecks are haha


----------



## bigkiwi

Looking awesome Jordan. You have made so much improvement since Portsmouth. Hope to catch up with you in Nottingham will come and say hi


----------



## XJPX

Thanks mate...

Tonits cheat was satisfying, had a nice dinner at a restaurant...had a gd laugh with the gf as I perked up a bit as today iv been sleepy all day. Hopefully tht cheat will keep me going to wed or so then just gotta get through the rest of the week. I think I will tighten up more again this week despite all things stayin the same. Looking forward to seeing how tight I am cum friday


----------



## Incredible Bulk

backs coming in nicely


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

God your back looks shredded!! You`ll definatly gonna do well come the finals mate.. Whats your weight sitting at now compared to the Portsmouth show?


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate...
> 
> Tonits cheat was satisfying, had a nice dinner at a restaurant...had a gd laugh with the gf as I perked up a bit as today iv been sleepy all day. Hopefully tht cheat will keep me going to wed or so then just gotta get through the rest of the week. I think I will tighten up more again this week despite all things stayin the same. Looking forward to seeing how tight I am cum friday


Pictures are looking good - quite a bit of difference between when i saw you and them. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, ye the back shot defo looked as if it had cum thru moreso in the last week, hopefulli the legs will follow suit over the next week  .

Feeling gd today and looking forward to the chest/bi session tonit, I can't wait for this comp now and with 5 weeks to go am feeling gd mentally and physically so just gotta keep pushin as hard as I can.

Session tonit will be:

Low incline barbell press 12/10/8/6

Seated flat cable press 12/10/8

High incline smith press 12/10/8

incline cable flies 12/10/8

Preacher curl 3X12

Hammer curl 3X12

5mins of abs

Will be followed by 45mins cardio on the stepper


----------



## XJPX

Today has been a gd day, been hungry and sleepy but feelin gd about where I am for 4 n a bit weeks out.

Worked so hard in my leg session, cud taste sik in my mouth on last sets of lunges but ignored it

Session was:

Calf raise 4X15

Leg extension fst 7 X 12

Squat 15/12/12/20

Lying hammy curl 6X10 ( 10 second rest)

Leg press 15/12/20

Lunges 3X20

Rest day and low carb day tmo. Just want tht out way so can smash delts n tris on thurs.....hav never felt so focused towards anythin in my life right now....words cnt even describe how bad I want this


----------



## ares1

awesome legs session there mate!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers bro, legs looked the best they hav looked to date when I woke up this morn, I'll get a pic going one mornin this week.

Cardio this morn was tough- felt exhausted. Chillin for the day then back for 45nins cardio again later, can't wait to get thru this week- going to the leamington spa on sun, brit bb is gonna do some serious damage so b gd to see him on stage


----------



## XJPX

Second lot of cardio again was tiring. Legs r soooooo sore after leg session yday, they took such a battering from it. Can't wait for delts/tris tmo....and also more oats at brekki as iv been hungry all day again, my cheat from the weekend wore off pretty quick and I'm v flat today already  . I really need a gd night sleep tonit, I woke up like 5 times last nit to go to toilet :s ...not sur y....but hopefulli tht doesn't happen again tonit


----------



## welsh_ryan

good work jordan love this journal is 1 of my favs :thumbup1:

cant wait to see what happens at the finals


----------



## pob80

looking really good great improvement well done dude


----------



## winger

Man Jordan for a young buck you sure hold a lot of muscle. You look most impressive!


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, just finishing off my last meal and then hitting the sack for fingers crossed a nice sleep. Had sum pretty cool lower ab viens going on tonit, wil put a pic up tmo. Defo tightened up again a lot this week- just gotta make sur I hold onto all my muscle


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Second lot of cardio again was tiring. Legs r soooooo sore after leg session yday, they took such a battering from it. Can't wait for delts/tris tmo....and also more oats at brekki as iv been hungry all day again, my cheat from the weekend wore off pretty quick and I'm v flat today already  . I really need a gd night sleep tonit, I woke up like 5 times last nit to go to toilet :s ...not sur y....but hopefulli tht doesn't happen again tonit


I hate that mate but to be honest it happens to me all the time not just when dieting. Must get up a minimum of 4 times per night:cursing:

Good work on the cardio, is tough with major doms and legs that feel like lead!


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> I hate that mate but to be honest it happens to me all the time not just when dieting. Must get up a minimum of 4 times per night:cursing:
> 
> Good work on the cardio, is tough with major doms and legs that feel like lead!


ye cardio this morn felt the same realli, ache sould all be out by tomorrow tho im hoping.

took a cuple pics this morn to show my leg/ab conditioning, it is starting to catch my upper body now, so with 4 weeks to go im defo pleased


----------



## Cheese

These pictures compared to the ones at the start of the journal are inspiring! The bottom half of you looks like a different bloke. Awsome


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I officially hate you and the wagon you rode in on.... 

Amazing midsection, good to see the condition in your hammies


----------



## hilly

mate with the improvements you have made you are definatly bringing a full package this time i cant see anything so far that looks to be lagging great stuff. inspiring and proves what hard work and dedication even over summer holidays and your holiday abroad can do.

oh and some good genetics


----------



## alan87

crazy midsection mate..

which day are the juniors at the finals? i think im gonna make it for one of the days but not sure which...


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, im defo feelin gd how this week has gone so far....

alan the final is on the sunday morn for juniors 

over the next cuple weeks with wat Paul has instore for me i think we will drop off every last little bit of fat and fingers crossed il be bringing a pretty decent package tht has both size/small waist and gd conditioning.....its all about the next few weeks though  , will find out next weeks plans after my sat weigh in


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> cheers guys, im defo feelin gd how this week has gone so far....


and so am i  praise where it is due, Jordan has dug deep to bring his legs front and back in line although the work is not over and done with i am confident he will do what ever it takes to bring his A game to the stage


----------



## ares1

fcuk me mate, looking awesome - the brutal leg sessions definately paying off.


----------



## D_MMA

Lookin ace in the new pics bro!!

lookin forward to watchin you on stage!! :-D


----------



## WRT

Inspiring mate, can't believe you're only a year older then me (i think) ffs!


----------



## Rick89

Legs looking great, hard work paying off .


----------



## dmcc

Jordan mate, you scare me... (in a good way)


----------



## XJPX

Thanks again for the support guys and uv got it spot on Paul i will go thru anythin and everythin to be the best I can be.....

Todays session was tuff....felt v drained but once I got beyond the side laterals I was well into it and the viens all my delts n tris showed tht 

Smith shoulder press : 12/12/10/20

Incline laterals : 10/1015

Narrow bench: 12/10/8...drop...8

Smith upright row: 10/10 supperset with superslow eccentric dips 10/10

Single arm pushdowns superset with front cable laterals 10/10/10

10 mins posing afterwards practising quarter turns and mandatories.

Rest of the evening will be spent on the sofa wid my lovely gf 

Can't wait for back and hams tmo


----------



## Tiger81

Shredded wheat!!

Check the ham/glute tie ins - mint bro.


----------



## Ak_88

That first shot is a cracker J - how many weeks out are you now? Apologies if i've missed it.


----------



## LittleChris

Looking great! Legs a far cry from page1  How is your strength holding up?

What weight you shifting on that smith shoulder press out of interest?


----------



## Cheese

XJPX said:


> Rest of the evening will be spent on the sofa wid my lovely gf


Unless she's under 6st she won't fit on the sofa with you!!:laugh:


----------



## XJPX

Haha I'm glad I scare u darren  , cheers tiger- its prob doing lunges twice a week now that is bringing those out. Ak I'm 4 weeks out on sat so stil lots of time 

Chris all strength is gone now mate, I dnt even hav the evergy to walk to the shops let alone lift with power, I'm giving it all iv got and its a mere 60kgs on the smith shoulder press, off season I had 3 20kg plates each side of the smith for 8 reps so watever tht is 120-130kgs . My last set of side laterals today was wid 4kgs haha woooop...I'll be on the little pink ones soon   .


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> Haha I'm glad I scare u darren  , cheers tiger- its prob doing lunges twice a week now that is bringing those out. Ak I'm 4 weeks out on sat so stil lots of time
> 
> Chris all strength is gone now mate, I dnt even hav the evergy to walk to the shops let alone lift with power, I'm giving it all iv got and its a mere 60kgs on the smith shoulder press, off season I had 3 20kg plates each side of the smith for 8 reps so watever tht is 120-130kgs . My last set of side laterals today was wid 4kgs haha woooop...I'll be on the little pink ones soon   .


Well its clearly working! :thumb:

Shouldn't be walking to shops anyway! Thats what the GF is for :beer:


----------



## harlow

looking crazy jordan for 4 weeks out..keep it goin bro..the end product will be insane!


----------



## Dagman72

Absolute amazing matey - all the best for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Joshua

Great progress chap. Looking really sharp.

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Crikey looking shredded mate!!


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys  

today has been stressful, just little things r starting to **** me off lol, iv been a moody tw+at all day lol.....back and hams soon n they r gonna get it bad haha, feeling v v tired n v flat. got work tonit aswell til stupid o clock, roll on the weekend and my refeed sunday


----------



## Biggerdave

Grit your teeth mate, know how you feel!!


----------



## XJPX

Today has reali tested me in everyway possible, anythin tht cud of gone wrong has dun n I feel at my wits end this evening, just fin back and hams and cardio and now puttin my suit on for work tonit....jus realised iv left my sia badge at home so will be workin without tht whiuch technically aint legal  .

Session was

Standinging hammy curl superset calf press 4X12

Rack chins 4X10

Stiff legged deadlifts 4X10

Narrow pulldowns 3X10

Lying hammy curl superset with machine row 3X12

Bulgarian split squat ( hammy focus) 3X12

Just cooking for the night, not in the mood at all to work, feel flat and **** aswell. Roll on going to bed


----------



## Growing Lad

XJPX said:


> Today has reali tested me in everyway possible, anythin tht cud of gone wrong has dun n I feel at my wits end this evening, just fin back and hams and cardio and now puttin my suit on for work tonit....jus realised iv left my sia badge at home so will be workin without tht whiuch technically aint legal  .
> 
> Session was
> 
> Standinging hammy curl superset calf press 4X12
> 
> Rack chins 4X10
> 
> Stiff legged deadlifts 4X10
> 
> Narrow pulldowns 3X10
> 
> Lying hammy curl superset with machine row 3X12
> 
> Bulgarian split squat ( hammy focus) 3X12
> 
> Just cooking for the night, not in the mood at all to work, feel flat and **** aswell. Roll on going to bed


mate when you feel like that just know that youre insperational to alot of people on here, i dont normally comment but u look ****ing ace!

very jealous...crazy genetics and great work ethic. just bring it home now.

good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> Today has reali tested me in everyway possible, anythin tht cud of gone wrong has dun n I feel at my wits end this evening, just fin back and hams and cardio and now puttin my suit on for work tonit....jus realised iv left my sia badge at home so will be workin without tht whiuch technically aint legal  .
> 
> Session was
> 
> Standinging hammy curl superset calf press 4X12
> 
> Rack chins 4X10
> 
> Stiff legged deadlifts 4X10
> 
> Narrow pulldowns 3X10
> 
> Lying hammy curl superset with machine row 3X12
> 
> Bulgarian split squat ( hammy focus) 3X12
> 
> Just cooking for the night, not in the mood at all to work, feel flat and **** aswell. Roll on going to bed


Dig deep buddy you have the tools and mindset to be a champion, i have the upmost respect and faith in you these next 4 weeks will not be easy but as i all ways say if it was easy everyone would be doing it......speak to you soon mate


----------



## XJPX

cheers growing lad.

Thanks Paul- I was just being a pansy earlier but now thts all over and I'm at work now and feel fine and already thinkin about what I'm gonna do in the gym on monday for chest and bi's  , I'm excited for the next few weeks mate- its been a while since iv had to push myself this hard for something and I know nothing worth having comes easy, I'll drop u an email in the morning with my weight.


----------



## XJPX

feel much better today, scales were nice to me and cardio went quick this morning. legs looked drier and harder again this morning from the other day which was cool.....roll on next week and blasting legs again. leamington spa tmo and cheat meal


----------



## XJPX

Evening cardio flew by, spoke to Paul earlier and he said that my cals next week will remain the same which I'm happy about, the food choices will change however so just waiting to see what he comes back to me with about that- need to plan sum ways to make white fish taste nice...any suggestions? , very excited about gettin thru next week and dropping off those last bits of fat.


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> Evening cardio flew by, spoke to Paul earlier and he said that my cals next week will remain the same which I'm happy about, the food choices will change however so just waiting to see what he comes back to me with about that- need to plan sum ways to make white fish taste nice...any suggestions? , very excited about gettin thru next week and dropping off those last bits of fat.


is it even possible for white fish to taste anything more than boring when your eating it 4 times a day? lol...

what did your diet look like last wk mate? soz if u already put up n missed it...


----------



## XJPX

Haha I dunno....hilly has hit me wid a cuple decent fish ideas.....20mins in the oven wid a bit of salt/pepper squirt of lemon and a sprinkle of curry powder...shudnt taste too bad  . I'm not putting my exact diet up mate as I'm being prepped by Paul but my main carb sources r oats/sweet spud and protien chicken


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> Haha I dunno....hilly has hit me wid a cuple decent fish ideas.....20mins in the oven wid a bit of salt/pepper squirt of lemon and a sprinkle of curry powder...shudnt taste too bad  . I'm not putting my exact diet up mate as I'm being prepped by Paul but my main carb sources r oats/sweet spud and protien chicken


i may nick that recipe for myself next time i eat my fish...ill blame you if it goes horribly wrong lol

Fair one bout the diet! whatever it is your eating...its working...

if dedication is anything to go by its all yours mate!! good luck buddy...speak soon.


----------



## Rick89

Lookin bloody good now mate!

Obviously I realise you cant go into detail about diet but approx how many cals a day are you consuming at this stage?


----------



## XJPX

Calorie wise I'm just over 2000 cals on my medium days and on my low days I'm under 2000 cals....my friday gym session is now the hardest as its back and hamstrings on a low day. I get to refeed tmo nit which will be gd and get me thru til tue night but wed mornings cardio wil suck a lot haha and then the rest of the week I'll have to dog out until next sundays refeed.



Rick89 said:


> Lookin bloody good now mate!
> 
> Obviously I realise you cant go into detail about diet but approx how many cals a day are you consuming at this stage?


----------



## XJPX

Didn't get the best nit sleep last nit, woke up 4 times to go toilet lol, but hey least tht shows I'm workin hard and have no glycogen to retain water lol, cardio this morn kicked my bum big time, was tuff, really concentrated on squeezing my glutes and hams like last week which jas brought out so much detail in them  , jus cookin my food for the day then off to leamington spa, shud b an amazin day,adam (brittbb) messaged me las nit and he is gonna tear it up today  , I'll try to get a few piccies


----------



## XJPX

Leamington spa was an awesome show...the venue was reali nice and ther wher sum amazin guys onstage. Junior winner was very gd and I know he will look even sharper at the Brits so will be gd motivation for me over the next four weeks to push even harder  , the classics winner had a phenominal physique, was a pleasure to watch. Neale Cranwell looked amazin today aswell. I did my evening cardio in leamington....did it in a park near the venue, 45mins power walk- was knackered after and calfs hurt. Looking forward to next week, may take some side shots tmo to see the changes from a cuple weeks ago.

Was gd talkin to the uk muscle guys at the show, met pro-diver aswell....sorry I wasn't allowed to have a beer wid u mate....after the brits we can have one


----------



## wannabehuge89

Just checked out your latest pics mate, going to look a scary, scary competitor onstage, hopefully will be there if i can get hold of tickets. Up to lufbra on wednesday, hopefully see you on the door lol


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, trained chest n bis today, was a gd session, and was plzed wid how I looked after, was nice to see sum separation in my lower back already and with 3 and bit weeks to go I'm sur I can bring out more detail.

Session was

Incline barbell press 4X8-12

High incline smith 3X10

Cable flies superset with cable pullovers 3X12

Dips superset with hammer curls 3X10

Cable curls 3X12

Legs tmo wooooop, feel v v v tired tonit, just cooking my dinner which I'm excited about...cod fillet with roasted veg hehe, shud b yummyy


----------



## Joshua

Looking awesome Jordan.

Definition is really shining through.

Keep in there mate,

J


----------



## XJPX

so far today has been awesome  , woke up feeling exhausted after getting upto go toilet 5 or 6 times in the night, did my hour of cardio which sucked......but then things picks up haha....returned home to find my gf having cooked all my brekki for me...all my supplements and stuff lined up redy to take haha andddd my 21st bday pressis stacked up nicely on the sofa haha.....she is an absolute star...got me a lyle and scott shirt, 2 tickets to see jimmy carr in concert a cuple weeks after the brits, a biggggg hamper of green and blacks choclates which looks stupidly amazing, some ed hardy boxers a new coffee machine and some pink exfoliating gloves hahahahaah, i am on such a high this morn. Spoke to Paul earlier aswell and he has planned a mock carb up for me at sum stage aswell so something else to look forward to  .....legs tonit n my bday leg session is gonna be brutalll haha


----------



## ares1

happy birthday mate, looking awesome as usual in the pics.

enjoy the legs session :thumb:


----------



## alan87

happy birthday buddy...what did the missus get ya?



gettin old now haha


----------



## pastanchicken

Looking good chief, awesome chest


----------



## LittleChris

Cute 

Happy birthday and enjoy legs :thumb:


----------



## Dagman72

Got a good GF there mate - don't let her go.

Happy Birthday as well.


----------



## Prodiver

XJPX said:


> Leamington spa was an awesome show...the venue was reali nice and ther wher sum amazin guys onstage. Junior winner was very gd and I know he will look even sharper at the Brits so will be gd motivation for me over the next four weeks to push even harder  , the classics winner had a phenominal physique, was a pleasure to watch. Neale Cranwell looked amazin today aswell. I did my evening cardio in leamington....did it in a park near the venue, 45mins power walk- was knackered after and calfs hurt. Looking forward to next week, may take some side shots tmo to see the changes from a cuple weeks ago.
> 
> Was gd talkin to the uk muscle guys at the show, met pro-diver aswell....sorry I wasn't allowed to have a beer wid u mate....after the brits we can have one


It was great to meet you anyway - looking good even in clothes - you already have that certain presence...

I'll prob be a Brum, def at the Brits and the Hercules.


----------



## Biggerdave

MAte you look awesome, christmas tree and everything!!


----------



## GHS

Looking really well mate. Good luck with the Brits.

GHS


----------



## XJPX

Cheers for all the support guys, has been a nice day n lots of friends hav popped over wid cards which is nice, I'm absolutely shattered now thought, just about to eat and then get my head in gear for my leg session which will be:

Calf raise 4X15

Leg extension fst 7

Leg press 15/12/10/20

Good mornings 15/12/10

Hammy curl 6X10

Barbell lunge 3X20

Calf press 4X20

I'm excited to really work my legs but at same time know its going to be tough to dog through it. iv decided not to do any shifts at work until after the brits as mentally it just messes me up so much and I dnt need the stress.


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> Cheers for all the support guys, has been a nice day n lots of friends hav popped over wid cards which is nice, I'm absolutely shattered now thought, just about to eat and then get my head in gear for my leg session which will be:
> 
> Calf raise 4X15
> 
> Leg extension fst 7
> 
> Leg press 15/12/10/20
> 
> Good mornings 15/12/10
> 
> Hammy curl 6X10
> 
> Barbell lunge 3X20
> 
> Calf press 4X20
> 
> I'm excited to really work my legs but at same time know its going to be tough to dog through it. iv decided not to do any shifts at work until after the brits as mentally it just messes me up so much and I dnt need the stress.


Happy Birthday m8!!! 

Haha it was my birthday yesterday, and im 21 now also... im 1 day older than u koool 

Once again happy birthday  , P.S Looking awesome in ya new pics matey 

Hopefully see u, if your going spectate at birmingham show???? jus hope i get a chance to qualify this time  , i know what i need to do just applying it... u doing any shows after brits mate or u takeing a bit of time out??

Take Care bro


----------



## Ak_88

Good to see some GM's in there! Did em yesterday and my hams are dead to the world today 

I'm guessing you're due to start your final year soon too?


----------



## XJPX

FireSt0rm said:


> Happy Birthday m8!!!
> 
> Haha it was my birthday yesterday, and im 21 now also... im 1 day older than u koool
> 
> Once again happy birthday  , P.S Looking awesome in ya new pics matey
> 
> Hopefully see u, if your going spectate at birmingham show???? jus hope i get a chance to qualify this time  , i know what i need to do just applying it... u doing any shows after brits mate or u takeing a bit of time out??
> 
> Take Care bro


Thanks mate.....sorry to be bearer of bad news but if ur now 21 then ur too old to do a qualifier for the brits! U hav to be under 21 on the day of ur qualifier ( which is why I qualified in april whilst stil 20) u won't be allowed to do the birmingham or the brits as a junior I'm afraid mate. I'm thinkin of maybe competing at the hercules but we will see how I feel.

Take care


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate.....sorry to be bearer of bad news but if ur now 21 then ur too old to do a qualifier for the brits! U hav to be under 21 on the day of ur qualifier ( which is why I qualified in april whilst stil 20) u won't be allowed to do the birmingham or the brits as a junior I'm afraid mate. I'm thinkin of maybe competing at the hercules but we will see how I feel.
> 
> Take care


No worries mate.

Ohh really?  , thaught it was, 21 and under?? or is that just ukbff? so u not doing juniors then if u do compete in hercules??


----------



## XJPX

FireSt0rm said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> Ohh really?  , thaught it was, 21 and under?? or is that just ukbff? so u not doing juniors then if u do compete in hercules??


Ukbff rules r under 21 years old on day of qualifier... Ye I'll b too old for juniors at hercules so will be doing the inters category, giv the inters a crack at bham mate


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> Ukbff rules r under 21 years old on day of qualifier... Ye I'll b too old for juniors at hercules so will be doing the inters category, giv the inters a crack at bham mate


 Ahh okk, alright then matee kool, will do


----------



## LittleChris

Not sure if I missed it, but what is your weight at the moment?


----------



## Joshua

I just thought that if you have a recurrence of feeling down, 5HTP (a serotonin precursor) may help. It is relatively cheap and quite effective at preventing mood drops due to low carb intake. I do not know what your carb intake is (understandably), but I have a hunch it would help.

All the best,

J


----------



## XJPX

Cheers J, I dnt feel as if I'm havin mood swings as such, its nuffin drastic its mor jus tiredness- but its nuffin I can't deal wid- thins cud b a whole lot harder befor I even start to feel sorry for myself haha,

Leg session tonit was absolutely amazin, cudnt see straight at end and had to shut my eyes to get thru the last few reps of lunges as I was on a diff planet, felt so gd lyin on floor afterwards knowin how hard I just pushed myself, 3 weeks to go people....cannot F+ukin wait!!!! Cnt wait for thurs to destroy delts n tris n then back n hams on fri which is always my fav session   . Again need to thank my gf for today as she has made my 21st bday an absolute joy despite not being able to do anythin fun


----------



## XJPX

Morning cardio was tough....oats are tasting so soooo gd at the moment haha. Easy chilled day today with 45mins cardio again later, I find I'm having to push harder on cardio now to get my heart rate at 120-125bpm so I'm defo gettin fitter lol. Going cinema tonit...want to see tht district 9 ...plus I can't b a total bum tonit after how nice corinne was to me yday


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Morning cardio was tough....oats are tasting so soooo gd at the moment haha. Easy chilled day today with 45mins cardio again later, I find I'm having to push harder on cardio now to get my heart rate at 120-125bpm so I'm defo gettin fitter lol. Going cinema tonit...want to see tht district 9 ...plus I can't b a total bum tonit after how nice corinne was to me yday


Do you think there comes a point where you just dont have the recovery to push that hard on cardio? I mean that is getting towards the cardio zone rather than the fat burn... well it is on me cos i'm a bit older lol

I'm doing my cardio at the same 125-130 and it is so so hard to maintain that all for an extra 30 kcals burned over doing it at a more bearable rate.

Just curious


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Do you think there comes a point where you just dont have the recovery to push that hard on cardio? I mean that is getting towards the cardio zone rather than the fat burn... well it is on me cos i'm a bit older lol
> 
> I'm doing my cardio at the same 125-130 and it is so so hard to maintain that all for an extra 30 kcals burned over doing it at a more bearable rate.
> 
> Just curious


It is defo starting to get tough now, I found keeping my heart rate over 120 insted of 115 makes a huge diff and ye it is defo so much harder jus to burn those extra cals.....but we jus gotta suck it up ey  ...only a few mor weeks then we can do our cardio at a more liesurely 115 which is much nicer  .


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> It is defo starting to get tough now, I found keeping my heart rate over 120 insted of 115 makes a huge diff and ye it is defo so much harder jus to burn those extra cals.....but we jus gotta suck it up ey  ...only a few mor weeks then we can do our cardio at a more liesurely 115 which is much nicer  .


Makes a huge difference in what way bud? For me the difference in cals burned over 1 hr with hr @ 115 as opposed to 125 would be maybe 30+ so that not a huge difference.

Why is it better to do 60 min at 125 instead of 62 min at 115?

I'm not arguing just interested as to what else is going on inside the bod.


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Makes a huge difference in what way bud? For me the difference in cals burned over 1 hr with hr @ 115 as opposed to 125 would be maybe 30+ so that not a huge difference.
> 
> Why is it better to do 60 min at 125 instead of 62 min at 115?
> 
> I'm not arguing just interested as to what else is going on inside the bod.


Ye I wonder what the advantage is of doing it slightly higher intensity...as ye ur right doing it for just two mins longer does burn the same calories. The difference I find is physically ye its much more demanding to maintin 125 as opposed to 115....which ye doesn't make sense for just a slight increase in calories burnt.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

district 9 is a good film, watched it on dvd (hooky)


----------



## hilly

Remember guys what calories those machines say you have burned is not really true. Also i think the higher your heart rate is during cardio the longer after cardio you will benefit from it if that makes sense


----------



## 3752

Hilly is correct unless the machine has recently been calibrated for you.....plus cardio done at a 65-75% range is for burning fat calories yes if you raise this you will burn more calories but they will be more from glycogen than fat which is not what you want..


----------



## Magic Torch

I used one with a strap on my chest the other day (Technogym) on the treadmill, it was the nuts, you put your desired BPM in and it speeds up and down and increases and decreases the gradient to match your target! Well impressed......just a shame the gym is shut at 5am when I do my morning cardio lol

Looking good buddy there are a few very good juniors this year and you are defo in that mix! Its gonna to be a good class!


----------



## XJPX

Well I pretty much ignore how many calories its told me I'm burning anyways and just make sure my heart rate is at 120-125. I tried calling you back mate, had just a couple more things to clear up about this sat


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> Remember guys what calories those machines say you have burned is not really true. Also i think the higher your heart rate is during cardio the longer after cardio you will benefit from it if that makes sense


Agreed mate. I think in reality its likely we are burning more cals than the machines say as they are set up for the "average" person and we are carrying a far higher amount of lean tissue for our given body weight than they are.


----------



## XJPX

This evning has gone well....spoke to Paul and the plan for the weekend insted of a cheat meal is a mock carb up on sat to see how many carbs my body can take and how I react etc, looking forward to it as I feel so drained tht a nice kick of carbs will lift me up. The plans for the week following include more low days then medium days which will tighten me up even more  ....tht puts us at the two week out mark  . Just off to the cinema now, got my turkey/peanut butter wid me as its a non weights day so that replaces post workout build and recover  and a big bottle of diet coke to sip on throughout the film ( keep me from dozing off haha). Can't wait fot the next two days of gym- after having the plan laid out to me I feel even better again about where I am and where we r going wid my body over the next ten days....now just to smash thru it


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> This evning has gone well....spoke to Paul and the plan for the weekend insted of a cheat meal is a mock carb up on sat to see how many carbs my body can take and how I react etc, looking forward to it as I feel so drained tht a nice kick of carbs will lift me up. The plans for the week following include more low days then medium days which will tighten me up even more  ....tht puts us at the two week out mark  . Just off to the cinema now, got my turkey/peanut butter wid me as its a non weights day so that replaces post workout build and recover  and a big bottle of diet coke to sip on throughout the film ( keep me from dozing off haha). Can't wait fot the next two days of gym- after having the plan laid out to me I feel even better again about where I am and where we r going wid my body over the next ten days....now just to smash thru it


Mate.... cant wait see your finished package.... your gonna look AWESOME for a junior mate 

(Y) keep plodding away good luck bro!!!


----------



## XJPX

FireSt0rm said:


> Mate.... cant wait see your finished package.... your gonna look AWESOME for a junior mate
> 
> (Y) keep plodding away good luck bro!!!


Thanks mate, hav u decided if ur gonna giv the inters a go at bham?


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate, hav u decided if ur gonna giv the inters a go at bham?


 Think i might do yeh m8.. what show u going watch first?


----------



## XJPX

FireSt0rm said:


> Think i might do yeh m8.. what show u going watch first?


I want to watch the leeds this weekend but cnt get ther n dnt wanna get the train. I will be at the bham tho ( if I'm not too exhausted...as iv got a tough week leading uptoi tht sunday lol)


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :just dropped in for a nosey mate and am well impressed with your physique and only 20, fcuk sake mate i am not there and been at this melarky 20 years:lol: good luck


----------



## XJPX

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :just dropped in for a nosey mate and am well impressed with your physique and only 20, fcuk sake mate i am not there and been at this melarky 20 years:lol: good luck


Thanks a lot mate  , defo appreciate the kind words  .

Feeling reali happy and focused again today....despite being exhausted haha  . One mor meal in a bit and then its off to smashhhhhhhh delts n tris:

Session wil b:

Barbell shoulder press 12/10/8/triple drop

Incline side laterals 10/10/20

Narrow grip smith: 12/10/8/20

Cable upright row/superset/Dips 12/12/12

Single arm overhead ext/superset/cable side laterals 10/10/10

Looking forward to it  ....looking forward even more to saturday where I get to do my mock carb up hehe.


----------



## Cheese

I'll be watching at Bham, would be good to see you there. I have front row seats booked.


----------



## FATBOY

jordan you have come on in leaps and bounds, and you have a great attitude , good luck with it all m8


----------



## XJPX

FATBOY said:


> jordan you have come on in leaps and bounds, and you have a great attitude , good luck with it all m8


Thanks mate  ....hard work pays off 

Session tonit went well....was tuff but managed to beat all my lifts from last week  , will be tryin to do the same again next week as it just means I'm reali pushin as hard as I possbly can. Jus havin my cod salad and roasted veg which is lovely  , back and hams tmo which will b a gd session.


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Thanks mate  ....hard work pays off
> 
> Session tonit went well....was tuff but managed to beat all my lifts from last week  , will be tryin to do the same again next week as it just means I'm reali pushin as hard as I possbly can. Jus havin my cod salad and roasted veg which is lovely  , back and hams tmo which will b a gd session.


Just dont go and injure yourself this close mate... remember your not gonna build anything only preserve at this stage.

Kepp up the good work tho:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Biggerdave said:


> Just dont go and injure yourself this close mate... remember your not gonna build anything only preserve at this stage.
> 
> Kepp up the good work tho:thumbup1:


got to agree with dave Jordan in 18yrs of competing i am yet to be asked onstage how much i can lift......


----------



## hilly

i agree with the above however if trying to maintain and beats ure lifts keeps you motivated the way you are now then so be it just make sure that form is spot on and listen to your body this i feel to many people overlook


----------



## XJPX

I'm used to lifting in a 4-7 rep range, so lifting for 15/12 rep sets the weeights r much lighter, I am not focused on how much I can lift....but simply using it as a guide to make sur I'm pushin as hard as I can, I'm never gonna get injured barbell pressing 40kg for 15 and next week tryin to get 16 lol...but I sur ashell know I'll b pushin myself hard to try which is all tht matters


----------



## XJPX

Today was a tough day, glad its over cos I'm exhausted. Session was v hard to dog through and cardio after wasn't the most fun haha- but its all dun none and just a cuple meals and a sleep until the carb up begins  . Gonna b amazin to wake up to a nice bowl of oats without having to do an hour cardio first to deserve them  .

Session today was:

Standing calf raise 15/12/10...(Last set 10 second negative stretches on each rep...ouch haha)

Lying hammy curl 4X12

Wide grip chins 4X8

Stiff legged dumbell deads 3X10 ( felt amazin)

Cable pulldowns 3X12

Hyperextensions 3X10

Dumbell lunges/superset/dumbell shrugs 3X10

Is a nice feeling wen I get to lunges I'm all dun for the week 

Going to be doing my chest/bi session on sunday as want to see how the carb up makes me look/feel haha...then I'll hav monday off from weights and back into it normal tuesday for a nice fun leg session lol.

I kno from tue onwards next week is going to b v v tough...jus got to make it thu til next sunday then its a cheat/refeed ( last cheat of the prep)

Next week I have more low days carb wise, so its going to realli strip off any last bits  ....jus gotta make sur I loose no muscle


----------



## hilly

Only hours to go till your smashing those carbs mate.


----------



## XJPX

Mock carb up started......oats/banana/bit of splenda and blob of sugar free jam....amazin!!!! Layin on my bed now feelin gd haha


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> Mock carb up started......oats/banana/bit of splenda and blob of sugar free jam....amazin!!!! Layin on my bed now feelin gd haha


Git


----------



## XJPX

lol sorry Dave 

so far so gd todsy, no bloated feeling, not feeling sik or fed up of carbs lol- jus lookin forward to turkey and rice in an hour  ....then sum oats/banana...then sum sweet spud hehe.... defo so far think my body can handle these carbs v easily


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> lol sorry Dave
> 
> so far so gd todsy, no bloated feeling, not feeling sik or fed up of carbs lol- jus lookin forward to turkey and rice in an hour  ....then sum oats/banana...then sum sweet spud hehe.... defo so far think my body can handle these carbs v easily


Its all good mate you earned it!


----------



## XJPX

the viens and hardness in my quads hammies is going a bit insane now, stil got a few more carb meals to go aswell so fingers crossed tmo they look spot on.....a cuple pics from jus now...been sitting down all afternoon looking at olympia pics and videos...wen i stood up it was nice to actually feel like i wasnt gonna topple back over lol


----------



## hilly

looking very good mate


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> looking very good mate


haha :beer: , im hungry again already haha...metabolism wil b on fire tmo lol


----------



## hilly

enjoy it today mate because 2moro you will be starving and back to low carbs


----------



## Guest

Looking good mate! :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

Very dry, impressive stuff 

Next set of photos with those Dangermouse boxers on though please, got a real soft spot for them


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, il see wat i can do chris  .... sweet spud/turkey dun and next meal is steak n chips....v excited  , feelin a little bloated but nuffin major- iv found the rice meals and the rice cake meal the easiest to manage, then the sweet spud n found oats to b the tuffest. they wer easy at brekki but mid day ones wher tuff n befor bed they r gonna b a challenge to get them all down lol. i actually missed cardio today....it makes u feel like u reali earnt ur meals...spec in last ten mins of mornin cardio knowin tht oats is waiting for u after


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, so bk to morning cardio this morn, went ok, was a bit hungry wen I got up but ok well lol. Woke up very dry and grainy and sooooo thirsty lol. Hammies and calfs looked by far the dryest they have been to date  , looking forward to getting thru these next 7 days. I'm doing chest/bis today to get most out of my carb up yday


----------



## XJPX

today is all dun, now to just chill for the evening and watch sum mor olympia videos. gonna watch all the posing routines im thinkin haha.

chest n bis today was good...nice pump...but nuffin spectacular...i find tht i get a better pump off a cheat meal then the carb up....maybe the sugar and fats from the cheat meal make me fuller the next day???....il leave tht one to the more knowledgable ( Paul lol ) . i did find i was very grainy and dry today though and v thirsty all day too, took side chest/side tri pics to compare the diff from last week and the main changes are much drier as i sed but also more detail in glute/ham tie ins which is kewl  , now all i need to b is a little tighter and a little fuller and im almost there


----------



## Joshua

Wow J - you are looking sharp & great. I'm loving the definition on the hams. Your pecs are looking particularly crazy too - huge with great striations.

I totally agree with the thirst with carbing up. It always shocks me just how much water needs to accompany all the carbs, and this is highlighted so strongly when one goes from a fully depleated to repleated state. The lit I have seen indicates 2.4g water per 1g glycogen (in the livers of rats anyhow) but this seems to translate to a huge amount in practice.

Your progress is inspirational mate.

All the best,

J


----------



## XJPX

Joshua said:


> Wow J - you are looking sharp & great. I'm loving the definition on the hams. Your pecs are looking particularly crazy too - huge with great striations.
> 
> I totally agree with the thirst with carbing up. It always shocks me just how much water needs to accompany all the carbs, and this is highlighted so strongly when one goes from a fully depleated to repleated state. The lit I have seen indicates 2.4g water per 1g glycogen (in the livers of rats anyhow) but this seems to translate to a huge amount in practice.
> 
> Your progress is inspirational mate.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


cheers mate, ye i know the carb to water ratio...im just wondering y i look fuller/have more energy after a full on cheat of pizza/choc/sweets etc rather than a full clean carb refeed day.


----------



## Joshua

XJPX said:


> cheers mate, ye i know the carb to water ratio...im just wondering y i look fuller/have more energy after a full on cheat of pizza/choc/sweets etc rather than a full clean carb refeed day.


I don't have the foggiest why.

J


----------



## Britbb

Hi jordan, thought id come by and see how you're doing mate.

You are looking really good, all on track!

Try to stay focussed on the overall goal. Would be good if you can come down to brum this weekend, hopefully i will rectify what happened at leamington as well 

Stick with it and bring your 'A game', take care. Adam.


----------



## Nathrakh

Looking sharp mate - condition looks spot on.


----------



## ares1

looking really good mate.


----------



## alan87

awesome side tri shot mate... 

how is training going now are you finding it alot harder to get through the workout without feeling like your gonna keel over? lol


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys. Adam i will defo try to get to bham, will b gd to see u achieve wat u deserve but if im absolutely exhausted by end of this week then going on the train on my own to a show wont seem too appealing  , but we will see how it goes mate. best of luck with this week again and i look forward to seeing u nail it 

cardio this morn flew by, did 45mins on the stepper then 15min powerwalk home to start cooking my brekki  . feelin v v gd today and looking forward to this week, i look fuller today from the weekend and dropped off water i was holding from yday during the night so went to bed loooking like a big watery mess but woke up 7 pounds lighter and dry  ...with another low day today this condition should improve as the day goes on and then hopefulli b the end of the week il be the driest and hardest iv been yet.

bcos i trained chest/bis on sunday i was going to take today off and train legs as norm tmo....but im hungry for the gym so will take a leaf out of Daves book and train quads n abs today and then hammies n calfs tmo and take my normal rest day wed  . looking forward to todays session to reali giv my quads sum attention.

leg extension 7x12

hack suat 15/12/10/8

leg press 15/12/10/8

narrow quad focus lunges 3x10

sissy squats 3x10

leg raises 3x15

crunches 3x15

i will let u kno how tht goes later  .... i hav a feelin it will ruin my quads haha


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> cheers guys. Adam i will defo try to get to bham, will b gd to see u achieve wat u deserve but if im absolutely exhausted by end of this week then going on the train on my own to a show wont seem too appealing  , but we will see how it goes mate. best of luck with this week again and i look forward to seeing u nail it
> 
> cardio this morn flew by, did 45mins on the stepper then 15min powerwalk home to start cooking my brekki  . feelin v v gd today and looking forward to this week, i look fuller today from the weekend and dropped off water i was holding from yday during the night so went to bed loooking like a big watery mess but woke up 7 pounds lighter and dry  ...with another low day today this condition should improve as the day goes on and then hopefulli b the end of the week il be the driest and hardest iv been yet.
> 
> bcos i trained chest/bis on sunday i was going to take today off and train legs as norm tmo....but im hungry for the gym so will take a leaf out of Daves book and train quads n abs today and then hammies n calfs tmo and take my normal rest day wed  . looking forward to todays session to reali giv my quads sum attention.
> 
> leg extension 7x12
> 
> hack suat 15/12/10/8
> 
> leg press 15/12/10/8
> 
> narrow quad focus lunges 3x10
> 
> sissy squats 3x10
> 
> leg raises 3x15
> 
> crunches 3x15
> 
> i will let u kno how tht goes later  .... i hav a feelin it will ruin my quads haha


Nutter lol:lol: Have a good one mate


----------



## XJPX

Biggerdave said:


> Nutter lol:lol: Have a good one mate


my gf sed the same haha...asked y wen im this exhuasted i want to do 2 leg sessions lol  ....


----------



## hilly

haha cos ure a glutten for punishment. Keep going strong mate and may as well hit it when you have the energy as come thurs/fri you wont feel this good


----------



## XJPX

hilly2008 said:


> haha cos ure a glutten for punishment. Keep going strong mate and may as well hit it when you have the energy as come thurs/fri you wont feel this good


ye i know mate i was thinkin the same, after today n tmo il b wastedddd haha


----------



## XJPX

quads n abs was a killer, so exhausted now, just crashed onto the sofa n im tired as hell, tmos cardio is gonna b so not fun haha, but then extra oats for brekki is sumthin to look forward to. postworkout shakes r just makin me hungrier now....so hopefuli from tmo i can swap them over to edible food....it wud b so gd at end of pwo cardio to look forward to eating somethin rather than drinking somethin lol.


----------



## XJPX

cardio this morn was an achy experience lol, quads reali felt the strain after las nit.....medium carb day today following two lows so extra oats at brekki was a godsend, im feeling gd right now and cnt wait to smash hammies and calfs later.....

session wil be

lying hammy curl 7x12

good mornings 15/12/10/8

standing hammy curl 3x12

single legged lying hammy curl 3x12

standing calf raise 3x12

toe press 3x12

i woke up v dry and hard again this morn, i think il defo drop 1.5-2 pounds again this week, il take sum back shots on friday as havent taken sum in a while and will hopefulli see a nice difference that the extra lowdays this week will produce.....


----------



## carly

looking dry, great condition and have improved even more!!


----------



## XJPX

carly said:


> looking dry, great condition and have improved even more!!


thanks hun, hows everythin with u? i heard ur not doing the brits??

hammies n calfs dun...pwo cardio was all gd, dnt feel as exhausted this evening- the slight increase in carbs today from the past two days has defo pulled me thru, but have 2 low days again ahead of me which r gonna b v v tuff- jus thinkin about sundays cheat meal to pull me thru this week and then its head down for the final stretch


----------



## pob80

mate BIG improvements in your physique since pompy really well conditioned not long to go now


----------



## XJPX

pob80 said:


> mate BIG improvements in your physique since pompy really well conditioned not long to go now


cheers mate,

today has gone gd so far and i feel reali gd about where i am stil, getting harder and drier everyday and so far everything is going perfectly to plan, cant wait for next week


----------



## XJPX

evening cardio was tough, mega tired tonit n moods r starting to go up n down, this morning i was feeling gd but this evening im down n tired n drained, bring on sunday as mentally i need tht cheat meal to get me thru next 2 weeks and be as focused as i can be


----------



## Biggerdave

XJPX said:


> evening cardio was tough, mega tired tonit n moods r starting to go up n down, this morning i was feeling gd but this evening im down n tired n drained, bring on sunday as mentally i need tht cheat meal to get me thru next 2 weeks and be as focused as i can be


Know what you mean buddy, i'm starting to get a little snappy now! The mrs knows how to take it tho, she just tells me to shut the fk up lol


----------



## carly

XJPX said:


> thanks hun, hows everythin with u? i heard ur not doing the brits??
> 
> Hey huni im great thank you noooo not the brits, BUT I will be watching and cheering you all on. My next show will be the Arnold Classic :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Ooo the arnold will be amazin carly  , thank u I expect to hear u shouting extra loud for me at the brits 

So today has gone v well, focus has been gd all day as has my mood lol, delts n tris was a gd session:

Barbell shoulder press 15/12/10/8

Narrow bench 12/10/8

Cable upright row 12/10/8

Dips 8/8/8

Side laterals 10/10/10

Tricep pushdowns 10/10/10

45mins cardio after flew by, looking forward to gettin bk in gym tmo for back and hamstrings to reali push myself and earn this sundays cheat meal


----------



## XJPX

hello guys, so after a bad night sleep i was filled with confidence again this morn when i woke up....took end of the week pics to see how my conditioning had improved with the adding in of more low days....and it defo has made a nice difference, il be speaking to Paul this afternoon about plans for the weekend and next week, next week i want to drop off tht last tiny little bit off my glutes so can see sum clear lines on the them too  ....conditioning is defo what i intend to bring to the stage  ..........


----------



## winger

Very impressive Jordan. You look really dry.


----------



## SudipS

looking awesome son, i've been to the finals for the last couple of years and the standard of juniors each year is always good last year in particular the winner was awesome along with a few others. you will definately do well with your conditioning, i don't mean to offend you in any way but would i be wrong in saying your quite a small bodybuilder? i.e small joints and frame (not a bad thing when you develop in a few years) which is why you are emphasising the importance of conditioning? from the pictures i have seen, with depleting, carb loading and water manipulation you've been ready for a few weeks now?


----------



## XJPX

SudipS said:


> looking awesome son, i've been to the finals for the last couple of years and the standard of juniors each year is always good last year in particular the winner was awesome along with a few others. you will definately do well with your conditioning, i don't mean to offend you in any way but would i be wrong in saying your quite a small bodybuilder? i.e small joints and frame (not a bad thing when you develop in a few years) which is why you are emphasising the importance of conditioning? from the pictures i have seen, with depleting, carb loading and water manipulation you've been ready for a few weeks now?


lol no offence taken at all but no i am not a small bodybuilder for a junior lol, scroll back thru the pages and look at sum pics ( or my avatar pic lol.....) ..im just realistic tht size doesnt win....a balance of conditioning and size does....which is why lewis won the juniors last year cos he looked amazin....and Geraint dispite being huge came 3rd


----------



## SudipS

your definatley right it is about the complete package, sorry about the size comment pictures can sometimes be decieving (lighting, quality and so on) i was going by the ratio's of your bodyparts and so on but don't get me wrong you have a fantastic physique and will be one of the top guys on stage, do you mind if i ask how much you weigh and how much more you expect to lose?


----------



## Kezz

shredded mate, lookin awesome, you cant have anything more to lose!!


----------



## XJPX

Kezz said:


> shredded mate, lookin awesome, you cant have anything more to lose!!


cheers mate, erm i dnt think ther is much left to go now haha, we will see wat i can chip off the glutes next week tho :thumb:


----------



## hilly

looking very good jordan great progress again this week.


----------



## LittleChris

Much better condition than the last show already. Last bit off the glutes and you are ready to roll!

Is it the lighting or has your tan all but gone?

A few sunbeds before the tanning or not this time?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Much better condition than the last show already. Last bit off the glutes and you are ready to roll!
> 
> Is it the lighting or has your tan all but gone?
> 
> A few sunbeds before the tanning or not this time?


cheers mate, ye no tan at moment, will hit one at the weekend and one midweed and another next fri, i dnt need much to go mega brown off the sunbeds, plus karen marilllier is doing my tan so i dnt need to worry much about being brown off the beds


----------



## Joshua

Wow Jordan - when you think that you have gone as far as you can, you pull something else out of the bag. Your back reminds me of an anatomy diagram. Respect - it's testimony to what knowledge, discipline and hard work achieves.

All the best,

J


----------



## WRT

Looking awesome mate, it's depressing when I think you're about the same age as me pmsl.


----------



## 3752

The recent pics Jordan has placed up in his log are a testament to his dedication and focus to getting onstage in the best shape he can be on the day, for someone so young you show alot of maturity Jordan keep going buddy not long now


----------



## FATBOY

great condition m8 you will take some stopping come the day


----------



## XJPX

thank u for all th kind words guys, this has been a tough week mentally and physically but has shown it all to be worth it so far.

After having a coversation with Paul again this evening im feeling very confident about the plan going into next week and am now totally worry free  ....v excited about getting into next week and the final few stages of the prep and seeing everything come together  , thanks again to everyone for all the support as it makes a big diff havin ppl behind u


----------



## dmcc

How are you coping with your uni work at the same time?


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> How are you coping with your uni work at the same time?


iv been lucky with my semister one timetable and only have a cuple hours a week of in the classroom stuff, im doing all my extra reading in my bedroom...so all is gd my friend all is gd


----------



## XJPX

today has been a very tiring day, was a low day and it kicked my ass, just finished my evening cardio and now just to chill and wait for tmo to enjoy my slight increase in food...iv been absolutely starving all day so i think my metabolism has defo picked up.....the low/low/medium cycle has reali dun the trick this week....now to get into next week


----------



## Littleluke

Ahh mate carb cycling is hard work but it seems to be paying off. You look brilliant in the recent pics. I may be at the Brits depending on cost of flights (atm expensive) so I'll cheer you on.


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Ahh mate carb cycling is hard work but it seems to be paying off. You look brilliant in the recent pics. I may be at the Brits depending on cost of flights (atm expensive) so I'll cheer you on.


thanks mate, ye its pretty hard going but is working so so well so just gotta suk it up and get on wid it  . wud b gd to hav mor support in the crowd mate so yee try get bk over if it doesnt cost a small fortune. How is training out ther? is ther a big bodybuilding following?


----------



## alan87

keep at it mate youre doing awesome... defo gonna be at the brits now so will be cheering ya on!! hows ya posing routine coming along?you got everthing sorted in that department??


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> keep at it mate youre doing awesome... defo gonna be at the brits now so will be cheering ya on!! hows ya posing routine coming along?you got everthing sorted in that department??


thanks mate, gd to hear tht u can make it  , i expect ya cheering extra loud haha. i do indeed hav my posing routine sorted, its pretty much nailed now jus gotta go over it a few mor times over the next week  , been practising quarters n compulsaries religiously, even wen doing cardio now im runnin thru them in my head  ....off out for a meal wid the gf in a bit...last cheat meal...been looking forward to it, craving fruit and nuts quite badly so got a mixed bag of diff nuts and fruit from health food store whcih will finish my night off quite nicely then befor bed is an extra 100grams of oats which will go down a treat  .....


----------



## gunit

Might be one of the smaller ones but tell you what that aint going to stop you in Nottingham.

Really good mate,fair play

Gary Farr


----------



## XJPX

gunit said:


> Might be one of the smaller ones but tell you what that aint going to stop you in Nottingham.
> 
> Really good mate,fair play
> 
> Gary Farr


thanks matey 

last nits cheat didnt go all to plan, got bk from restaurant n the food made me sick...i didnt like what i ate much in there so didnt even have very much...i stuck to the rice, potato, veg, salad but got home and cudnt keep it down, i then laid down for a bit til i felt better then started again and had lots of fruit and oats and some chocolate and a bit of cheesecake to get the sugars back in me then had some wheatabix with yoghurt and fruit and felt ok....ended up getting in lots of clean carbs and woke up this morning very very vieny and dry looking. was sooooo thirsty when i got up and calfs cramped at end of cardio but iv been smashing the water all day long, i feel like a big watery mess now haha. i cant wait to get thru this week and see how my conditioning is on sat morn


----------



## Jacko89

You look awesome in your pics buddy. Cant wait to see the pics of the day. Your 20 years old right?


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> You look awesome in your pics buddy. Cant wait to see the pics of the day. Your 20 years old right?


cheers pal...im 21 now tho....bday was a few days back.

so last leg session befor the show dun!! feel ok, was v tired earlier but found sum energy for the gym.

Spoke to Paul again today and we ran through the provisional plan regarding depletion and carbing up....and im feeling gd about everything  . Got my confirmation Letter from karen Marillier today for my tan, my appointment is 2.40 at the travel lodge hotel in notts on the friday, il have a couple coats that day and then another coat sat morn and another sun morn....its all getting v close now  , last few cardio sessions left to tighten up as much as poss. No weights tmo, then just delts/tris thurs and back/rear delts friday....my sessions will just be very controlled reps, squeezing hard every rep...wont quite push to failure as getting sore wont help anything being a week out at tht stage.


----------



## Ak_88

How're you/Paul planning to hold your condition over the two days, is it pretty much a prejudging one day and the equivalent of an evening show on the Sunday?


----------



## XJPX

Ak_88 said:


> How're you/Paul planning to hold your condition over the two days, is it pretty much a prejudging one day and the equivalent of an evening show on the Sunday?


we arent looking to hold my condition...we are looking to improve it for the sunday  ....b looking to peak on sunday as sats judging doesnt count towards final result


----------



## SudipS

i guess you choosing to ignor my last post about your bodyweight on stage would suggest to me that i was correct about you being a smaller bodybuilder, there is nothing wrong with not weighing alot at nearly 0% body fat. hang in there brother not long now i hope to see you at the show i'll introduce myself. all the best brother


----------



## ScottCP

SudipS said:


> i guess you choosing to ignor my last post about your bodyweight on stage would suggest to me that i was correct about you being a smaller bodybuilder, there is nothing wrong with not weighing alot at nearly 0% body fat. hang in there brother not long now i hope to see you at the show i'll introduce myself. all the best brother


For a junior bodybuilder he is packing a hell of alot of quality muscle on his frame. He is deffinatly not one of the smaller jounior bodybuilders about.. infact you saying that is quite frankly laugh-able.


----------



## XJPX

SudipS said:


> i guess you choosing to ignor my last post about your bodyweight on stage would suggest to me that i was correct about you being a smaller bodybuilder, there is nothing wrong with not weighing alot at nearly 0% body fat. hang in there brother not long now i hope to see you at the show i'll introduce myself. all the best brother


i ignored ur comment cos i didnt realli care much for it, this morn i was 84kgs very depleated...at 5ft 6/7....lol hardly small pal and dnt worry il take sum full body pics on friday just for u to look at :thumb: ....oh and dnt u worry im not just 'hanging in ther' im training balls to the wall for this lol....hanging in ther dnt even come into the equation


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> For a junior bodybuilder he is packing a hell of alot of quality muscle on his frame. He is deffinatly not one of the smaller jounior bodybuilders about.. infact you saying that is quite frankly laugh-able.


hehe thank u my man....dnt worry iv got a sneaky feeling he is just trying to be a head f+uck.....dnt worry tho ppl like tht defo wont get to me at this stage


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yeah it does sound like he's trying to fck with your head...

jordan you know, hell, we all know you look great regardless of height/weight/eye colour lol.

i've had my fair share of those who have nothing better to say crap like that yet veil it as a compliment


----------



## SudipS

fellas, you have taken my comments in completely the wrong way. i was genuinely interested in the stats and believe xjpx has phenomenal potential, i am sorry i have come across like this.


----------



## XJPX

SudipS said:


> fellas, you have taken my comments in completely the wrong way. i was genuinely interested in the stats and believe xjpx has phenomenal potential, i am sorry i have come across like this.


no harm done matey like i sed i wont let anyones comments....be it intentional or not get to me, im way too focused and mature for something like tht, but just a word to the wise...when bodybuilders are a week from a show having given it everything they got.....saying things which could easily be taken as insults will definately be taken as insults lol, so maybe choice of words next time maybe a bit better


----------



## SudipS

i understand, i've never dieted for a competition or anything as such but i can imagine what your going through is tough and i am really sorry if i came across as a 'head ****'. your maturity shows throughout this thread and you have my upmost respect.i appologise again.


----------



## willsey4

F in awesome physique Jordan. Very very impressive. I dont see any flaws!!!

All the best


----------



## clarkey

Jordan been reading your thread throughout but not really commented until now. I admire how focused and determined you are especially as your still starting out your competetive bodybuilding career. I think you will do great at the finals bud and you will be bringing one of the best packages to the stage in your class. Prob bumb into you next Fri I got my tanning time from Karen today and its just after yours....Finish line is in sight mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris

Thought I could unleash a broadside but he has apologised :lol:

IMO you have an incredible physique, well proportioned and good lines.

Still can't get over the improvement since your first photos on page 1, you were looking damn good back then!

****ing bastard, I hate you!


----------



## XJPX

Clarkey and Chris I appreciate those comments so so much, iv jus finished my second lot of cardio for the day and am knackered but those comments have lifted me right back up and I'm rareing to hit the cardio tmo morn, the support off this site is fantastic and it has made this journey from january to now an absolute pleasure, I can't thank everyone enough for the encouragement and kind words. With last few days to go I'll be giving it absolutely everything iv got and more  . Gd choice on Karen for the tan Clarkey...makes our lives much easier  , how are u finding these last few days?....ur stil on a decent amount of carbs with tht metabolism of urs aren't u?....not gonna lie I'm pretty jealous lol.

Haha chris mate it just shows what a bit of hard work and focus can achieve buddy  , like I sed I wudnt of been able to push so hard without people behind me like yourself


----------



## Rambo55

Whats your name mate,? everyone calls you Jordan but ive seen your profile on facebook and your name is Ben Dawson.? I belive your friends with one of mine?

Not being funny at all? just was confuse thats all


----------



## XJPX

Rambo55 said:


> Whats your name mate,? everyone calls you Jordan but ive seen your profile on facebook and your name is Ben Dawson.? I belive your friends with one of mine?
> 
> Not being funny at all? just was confuse thats all


Lol ben dawson is sum sad looser tht has stolen my pics and pretending to be me on facebook, iv tried to get him banned off facebook but its not working....send the looser a messag n tell him how pathetic he is lol, iv messaged him a few times but he won't reply to me lol


----------



## defdaz

Mate you are looking insane!! Best of luck at the Brits, make room for the new silverware!


----------



## LittleChris

XJPX said:


> Lol ben dawson is sum sad looser tht has stolen my pics and pretending to be me on facebook, iv tried to get him banned off facebook but its not working....send the looser a messag n tell him how pathetic he is lol, iv messaged him a few times but he won't reply to me lol


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## clarkey

XJPX said:


> Clarkey and Chris I appreciate those comments so so much, iv jus finished my second lot of cardio for the day and am knackered but those comments have lifted me right back up and I'm rareing to hit the cardio tmo morn, the support off this site is fantastic and it has made this journey from january to now an absolute pleasure, I can't thank everyone enough for the encouragement and kind words. With last few days to go I'll be giving it absolutely everything iv got and more  . Gd choice on Karen for the tan Clarkey...makes our lives much easier  , how are u finding these last few days?....ur stil on a decent amount of carbs with tht metabolism of urs aren't u?....not gonna lie I'm pretty jealous lol.
> 
> Haha chris mate it just shows what a bit of hard work and focus can achieve buddy  , like I sed I wudnt of been able to push so hard without people behind me like yourself


I'll be honest mate I was on around 100g carbs this time before my qualifier and all the previous shows I have carb cycled which is definetly effective but i cant take the ups and downs with the different amount of carbs. Since my qualifier my motabilism has gone crazy James said it is because we upped my carbs in the off season and carried them through to the diet and just increased the intensity of cardio and I have to say I feel MUCH better for it and I for one never thought I could diet with carbs its allowed me to look much fuller and my condition is better but I suppose its what works for different people, but goes to show what can happen when you manipulate your diet combined with intense cardio. Although im on around 400g carbs per day and 80g fats im hungry within 45 mins of eating so im still experience the hunger feeling but its tollerable and I can sleep which makes a change for me. Just cant wait to raid my dirty food cupboard its past a joke I cant close it, its that full:tongue:

Be good to catch up with you Friday pal I just noticed your from Loughborough not too far from me...im well chuffed Karen is doing the tanning, both times I have used her service it has been top quality.


----------



## winger

Ben Dawson, you are looking phenomenal and that is putting it mildly. 

I did a search on Ben Dawson and you really don't want to know what I came up with. :whistling:


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> I'll be honest mate I was on around 100g carbs this time before my qualifier and all the previous shows I have carb cycled which is definetly effective but i cant take the ups and downs with the different amount of carbs. Since my qualifier my motabilism has gone crazy James said it is because we upped my carbs in the off season and carried them through to the diet and just increased the intensity of cardio and I have to say I feel MUCH better for it and I for one never thought I could diet with carbs its allowed me to look much fuller and my condition is better but I suppose its what works for different people, but goes to show what can happen when you manipulate your diet combined with intense cardio. Although im on around 400g carbs per day and 80g fats im hungry within 45 mins of eating so im still experience the hunger feeling but its tollerable and I can sleep which makes a change for me. Just cant wait to raid my dirty food cupboard its past a joke I cant close it, its that full:tongue:
> 
> Be good to catch up with you Friday pal I just noticed your from Loughborough not too far from me...im well chuffed Karen is doing the tanning, both times I have used her service it has been top quality.


haha ye i suppose the hunger wud still b hitting u just as hard but goddd i wud deal with tht hunger for tht many carbs  .....haha the dirty food cupboard lol!!!! i stil dnt hav one....there must be something wrong with me lol

ye mate il see u on friday and we can have a chat.....hope the last week goes well for u


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Ben Dawson, you are looking phenomenal and that is putting it mildly.
> 
> I did a search on Ben Dawson and you really don't want to know what I came up with. :whistling:


haha ur right i reali dnt wanna kno wat u came up wid....i clicked off tht page just as quick as it loaded lol!!!!

so todays cardio was tuff but got thru it all gd, feeling gd about todays delts n tris session tho

session wil be:

Seated barbell press 15/12/10/8

narrow grip smith press 12/10/8/8

upright row into shoulder press 12/12/12

dips 8/8/8

side laterals 12/10/8

single arm overhead ext 12/10/8

rope pushdowns superset with front plate raise 12/12/12

will be just squeezing everything reali hard, wont be trying to move much weight, will probs not quite push to failure either as no point at this stage making myself sore


----------



## Guest

XJPX said:


> i ignored ur comment cos i didnt realli care much for it, this morn i was 84kgs very depleated...at 5ft 6/7....lol hardly small pal and dnt worry il take sum full body pics on friday just for u to look at :thumb: ....oh and dnt u worry im not just 'hanging in ther' im training balls to the wall for this lol....hanging in ther dnt even come into the equation


That's really awesome mate, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## BD009

Keep it up Jordan mate- impressive stuff so far and look forward to seeing you place well come next week. Keep ur eye on 1st place bro! these final days are the hardest but the ones that count the most. See you in Nottingham


----------



## XJPX

BD009 said:


> Keep it up Jordan mate- impressive stuff so far and look forward to seeing you place well come next week. Keep ur eye on 1st place bro! these final days are the hardest but the ones that count the most. See you in Nottingham


thanks mate, not thinkin too much about placings just yet as there are going to be some fantastic boys there, i would just love to make the top 6....we will see what happens 

and mannnnn i am developing a diet coke and coffee addiction, need to slow down how fast im slaming through these cans lol


----------



## BD009

XJPX said:


> thanks mate, not thinkin too much about placings just yet as there are going to be some fantastic boys there, i would just love to make the top 6....we will see what happens
> 
> and mannnnn i am developing a diet coke and coffee addiction, need to slow down how fast im slaming through these cans lol


Hahaha, love it mate- i remember those days........ memories 

Bro, you've come such a long way since the portsmouth qualifier, bringing an even more impressive physique to the stage. Your legs have really come through a lot and you now have a finished/ complete dense package. Im sure you'll get what you deserve mate. All the best

Dan


----------



## Littleluke

Jordan! I haven't really had much time to make a decent post on your thread.

I popped on now and I must say that your physique really is phenominal.. The condition and size you are bringing is class winning mate. It would be great to see you get a top 3 placing in the finals at such an early point in your career.

I can totally relate to what you said regarding focus in your final week of show prep.. Nothing can stop you now mate.. You have given it too much to allow any negativity to throw you off.. Weight is absolutely irrelevant when you stand on stage.. All that matters it what the judges see in front of them.. From your pictures you look massive mate. Great physique. Upper body thickness is sick. Condition from the last pics I saw was awesome mate.

You totally improved on what you bought to the south coast in all aspects.. Your legs were lagging slightly but look great now and far more balanced. I am really pleased for you mate.. You have helped to light the fire in my gut to get back on stage. I'm 22 now so no more juniors but I'm sure I'll see you back stage next year!

I'm seriously really pleased for you mate and what you have acheieved.. Go easy on the rebound mate.. I went from on stage at around 80ish to 97kg in weeks LOL!


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Jordan! I haven't really had much time to make a decent post on your thread.
> 
> I popped on now and I must say that your physique really is phenominal.. The condition and size you are bringing is class winning mate. It would be great to see you get a top 3 placing in the finals at such an early point in your career.
> 
> I can totally relate to what you said regarding focus in your final week of show prep.. Nothing can stop you now mate.. You have given it too much to allow any negativity to throw you off.. Weight is absolutely irrelevant when you stand on stage.. All that matters it what the judges see in front of them.. From your pictures you look massive mate. Great physique. Upper body thickness is sick. Condition from the last pics I saw was awesome mate.
> 
> You totally improved on what you bought to the south coast in all aspects.. Your legs were lagging slightly but look great now and far more balanced. I am really pleased for you mate.. You have helped to light the fire in my gut to get back on stage. I'm 22 now so no more juniors but I'm sure I'll see you back stage next year!
> 
> I'm seriously really pleased for you mate and what you have acheieved.. Go easy on the rebound mate.. I went from on stage at around 80ish to 97kg in weeks LOL!


thank u mate that was a very nice post and i appreciate the support massively, iv defo given this prep my all and cudnt hav given it anymore comittment. since january my goal was to place well at the brits and after 10-11 months of hard work im finially a week away and feel as if so far everything has gone to plan, now with just one more week to go im keeping my fingers crossed that these last few days go to plan aswell 

glad to hear u will be back competing and u defo will see me backstage next year and we can hav a gd laugh mate  , all the best for ur training and hope u stay injury free


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers mate.

This last week is the most important part mate! I know you have some good help behind you so I trust you will come in nicely. Have you got some time off work running up to the show? I took a week off mate and it helped a lot.. My boss was sick of me falling asleep on my lunch anyway LOL. I fell asleep with my feet on the managers desk with a plate on my chest after my turkey and veg HAHA.

As for injury free, I will just have to me a bit cautious with my arm as it will still be a bit weak..

I have been gear free now since Feb so I have given plenty of rest to my body. I'm a leanish 85kg right now (from 97) and recon when I start again I'll explode due to my off time. I'll be starting a thread in a few weeks once the Brits are finished to document my progress etc.

All the best mate. Dig deep mate, you're nearlly there.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

XJPX said:


> and mannnnn i am developing a diet coke and coffee addiction, need to slow down how fast im slaming through these cans lol


lmao, in the final week or two i developed an addiction for coffee and pepsi max :lol:


----------



## Littleluke

I used to make my coffee like gravy LOL! So damn thick..


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE

Best of luck mate

lol talking about diet coke im sure i get withdrawl symptoms when its not in the house. nothing better than sitting down to an ice cold pint of coke zero, pepsi max.

p.s try sainburys diet cream soda


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> lmao, in the final week or two i developed an addiction for coffee and pepsi max :lol:


LOL for me atm its green tea, fcuk knows how many cups a day - on my fifth already lol! :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Littleluke said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> This last week is the most important part mate! I know you have some good help behind you so I trust you will come in nicely. Have you got some time off work running up to the show? I took a week off mate and it helped a lot.. My boss was sick of me falling asleep on my lunch anyway LOL. I fell asleep with my feet on the managers desk with a plate on my chest after my turkey and veg HAHA.
> 
> As for injury free, I will just have to me a bit cautious with my arm as it will still be a bit weak..
> 
> I have been gear free now since Feb so I have given plenty of rest to my body. I'm a leanish 85kg right now (from 97) and recon when I start again I'll explode due to my off time. I'll be starting a thread in a few weeks once the Brits are finished to document my progress etc.
> 
> All the best mate. Dig deep mate, you're nearlly there.


thanks buddy, ye with Paul controlling everylittle aspect of my prep i have absolute confidence tht he will bring me in looking the best i can look  ....with a week to go i dnt think i cud possibly tighten up anymore so now just on with the depletion and the loading hehe.

i look forward to reading another journal of urs matey, it was ur journal in the first place tht made me want to giv this a go 

damn u will hav one hell off a nice growth spurt once u get bk on the gear, tht will make ur journal even mor interesting to read


----------



## XJPX

DENSEMUSCLE said:


> Best of luck mate
> 
> lol talking about diet coke im sure i get withdrawl symptoms when its not in the house. nothing better than sitting down to an ice cold pint of coke zero, pepsi max.
> 
> p.s try sainburys diet cream soda


haha just plucking up the evergy to hit sainsburys for this diet cream soda....wil keep u posted haha  ....maybe a strong coffee is needed to giv me a bit of energy to walk ther :laugh:


----------



## Rambo55

How much you going through mate ? Im only 10 weeks from a shoot and already having like 4 cans per day ha. Its the only thing that stops me cheating whilst im dieting, :thumbup1:

Sugar Free redbull is nice to mix it up, but id guess there a no no for you at this "stage"... :confused1:

Im in love with Sugar Free Rockstar's but the only shop i could find them was Waitrose. Now they dont even have them

I might have to get them shipped LOL :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Rambo55 said:


> How much you going through mate ? Im only 10 weeks from a shoot and already having like 4 cans per day ha. Its the only thing that stops me cheating whilst im dieting, :thumbup1:
> 
> Sugar Free redbull is nice to mix it up, but id guess there a no no for you at this "stage"... :confused1:
> 
> Im in love with Sugar Free Rockstar's but the only shop i could find them was Waitrose. Now they dont even have them
> 
> I might have to get them shipped LOL :lol:


im going through a few litres of diet drinks a day now...i didnt have one can all diet until last week, but now the fatigue is kicking my bum big time so need them to get me thru.....its official tht sains diet cream soda is amazing....drink 2/3 of it then top it up with pepsi max and u get a creamy tasting pepsi max which is amaziinggggggg haha 

the lethargy im experiencing today is just silly, i cant do a thing, iv just been watching films and tv all day, just watched the tyson documentary film which was awesome, gonna find sumthin else to put on now too lol


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE

XJPX said:


> im going through a few litres of diet drinks a day now...i didnt have one can all diet until last week, but now the fatigue is kicking my bum big time so need them to get me thru.....its official tht sains diet cream soda is amazing....drink 2/3 of it then top it up with pepsi max and u get a creamy tasting pepsi max which is amaziinggggggg haha
> 
> the lethargy im experiencing today is just silly, i cant do a thing, iv just been watching films and tv all day, just watched the tyson documentary film which was awesome, gonna find sumthin else to put on now too lol


lol told you its is some job! plus its 47p for a 2 litre or somethin. must be chilled though lol

wonder could ya use it instead of water to falvour ur oats in the microwave lol, try it lol


----------



## XJPX

DENSEMUSCLE said:


> lol told you its is some job! plus its 47p for a 2 litre or somethin. must be chilled though lol
> 
> wonder could ya use it instead of water to falvour ur oats in the microwave lol, try it lol


haha mate i dnt wanna risk ruining my oats lol, they r by far my fav meal of the day haha, i get them wid bannana tmo so tht will do me fine


----------



## Rambo55

Hmmmm Sainsbury's is going to getting a look tomorrow morning i think.

Only problem with fcuking saisburys is, The ruddy "bakery section".. It just draws me to it ha.

There flapjack is unreal, but no i must resist i am dieting hahahaha......

I sometimes go into tesco/saisbury/M & S etc...... and pick up some broccoli /rice/yams whatever but spend a good 20mins looking at ALL the dessert's and biscuits.

Looking at the backs of packages etc.. stores must think im a thiev or something, proper weirdo me ha


----------



## Littleluke

you should see my cubboard.. I need to lay off the fizzy and im in Off season mode now LOL!.. Bloats me out after my 10th can LOL


----------



## XJPX

right guys, so posing trunks came today....automaticallyu took this as an idea to practice my posing and realli hit them hard, was knackered by end of it....took sum pics..... v flat as has been a very depleative week but u can see tht condition has imrpoved again, so just need to get thru next few days and then commence the carb up woop


----------



## Rambo55

Fcuk your shredded dude, Props to you buddy.

On another note. tidy your house up your dirty git, Jeez all that cardio must be making you to damn tied to clean up after yourself .... :laugh:

:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Rambo55 said:


> Fcuk your shredded dude, Props to you buddy.
> 
> On another note. tidy your house up your dirty git, Jeez all that cardio must be making you to damn tied to clean up after yourself .... :laugh:
> 
> Also have i not gone through this whole thread, but have you listed what compounds you are currently running? If so ill read through.
> 
> If not do you mind posting? If you prefer not to no worries brother :thumbup1:


i just private messaged u bro...and yes i knew i was gonna get sum stik for the bins, i live in an appartment and we can only put bins out on bin day...and gues wat...i missed it...so with all the turkey/pepsi max im eating drinkin bins get full v v fast. i will tidy it next week i promise and take pics to proove....lol

oo here is a sneaky leg pic tht i forgot to upload haha


----------



## daniel.m

alright mate, have been reading your journal from the start and i've got to say you have come a long long way, truly inspiring, and fook me you are looking shredded in those pics you've just posted up...hope you do well come game day.


----------



## Paul1990

Ive read this from the start and its been a joy to read. you look amazing mate the difference in your legs from the start of the journal to now is brilliant


----------



## Rambo55

Pm'd you back Sir.

I went into Sainsbury's today to get my Cream Soda Even though its just says " no added sugar" usally they still contain sugar but it dont,, taste awseome nice little change " every little helps eh? " I did the 50/50 method with pepsi max. It was like a coke float. remembe those ?

But there was only one bottle left, after it was posted on this thread, i think everyones gone a bought some ha.

But has anyone seen those fricking *TOBLERONE COOKIES * :lol:

didny get em though, one day they will be mine hahahahahahahah :lol:


----------



## ares1

looking awesome mate!


----------



## LittleChris

Getting better each week. Bin bags are a nice touch! :lol:


----------



## winger

Well congrats for keeping all that muscle and getting so lean, impressive.


----------



## Jacko89

You look awesome mate, how old are you again? Your condition is insane, can't wait to see the finished product pics!


----------



## XJPX

cheers for all the kind words guys, today has been a gd day and i have very very very much enjoyed my extra carbs iv been allowed today  ...i defo busted my ass off to deserve them.

Paul and i spoke last night and then again this morning and he is happy with where i am which means im happy  , i got a telling off for stressing about silly little things so for the next week im going to try to stay as calm as possible  . The plan is a low day tmo interms of carbs and then for my depletion il be dropped down to just one carb meal a day, thankfulli i get tht one which im sure will be cherished hehe  . come thursday morning il be very flat and depleated and then we will start the carb up  .


----------



## 3752

these pics are excellant Jordan and just shows how much hard work you have put in over the last few months since Portsmouth.......


----------



## dmcc

Jordan mate you scare me - in a good way. Good luck for next week, I'm in Berlin so can't be there to tempt you with Krispy Kremes!


----------



## Britbb

Looking nice and ripped in the pix mate. Condition is right where it needs to be, i can see you are already pretty depleted, so only 4 more days to go and then the carb up

Will see you in nottingham, i dont know if paul has plans to go out and get a meal together or what with his athletes, if he does then will link up with you guys obviously for whatever paul has planned.

Dig deep, stick with it, see you next week


----------



## Steedee

Wow mate. What an improvement. You were good to start with at your last show mate! This run up to the final really has seen some serious improvements to your physique pal. Hats off to ya buddy for such a young guy your dedication is remarkable to say the least! I will certainly shout for you come sunday mate, top 3 should be well within your grasp. Not long now bud keep up the hard work!

Steve


----------



## dogue

Hey Adam, see you at the Brits for a bite to eat if Paul lets you! :laugh:

Gav



Britbb said:


> Looking nice and ripped in the pix mate. Condition is right where it needs to be, i can see you are already pretty depleted, so only 4 more days to go and then the carb up
> 
> Will see you in nottingham, i dont know if paul has plans to go out and get a meal together or what with his athletes, if he does then will link up with you guys obviously for whatever paul has planned.
> 
> Dig deep, stick with it, see you next week


----------



## dogue

Looking awesome Jordan! excellent condition and nearly at the finish line now...

Will be shouting for you next weekend :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Jordan mate you scare me - in a good way. Good luck for next week, I'm in Berlin so can't be there to tempt you with Krispy Kremes!


ahh shame on u missing the big day, i hope u have a nice time in berlin tho matey 



Britbb said:


> Looking nice and ripped in the pix mate. Condition is right where it needs to be, i can see you are already pretty depleted, so only 4 more days to go and then the carb up
> 
> Will see you in nottingham, i dont know if paul has plans to go out and get a meal together or what with his athletes, if he does then will link up with you guys obviously for whatever paul has planned.
> 
> Dig deep, stick with it, see you next week


thanks mate  , ye i think he mentioned to me about us all grabbing a bite to eat at some stage  , il see u on friday mate, head down for last few days....lets finish this prep off with sum serious determination 



Steedee said:


> Wow mate. What an improvement. You were good to start with at your last show mate! This run up to the final really has seen some serious improvements to your physique pal. Hats off to ya buddy for such a young guy your dedication is remarkable to say the least! I will certainly shout for you come sunday mate, top 3 should be well within your grasp. Not long now bud keep up the hard work!
> 
> Steve


thank u mate, iv been involved with competitive sport and a competitive lifestyle from such a young age tht all iv ever known is to push as hard as it takes to achieve what you want to achieve and fingers crossed on sunday ther will be sum rewards for how hard iv worked all year 



dogue said:


> Looking awesome Jordan! excellent condition and nearly at the finish line now...
> 
> Will be shouting for you next weekend :thumb:


yeee u best be shouting for me haha.....if i hear any ukmuscle boys/girls cheering on other juniors ther will b truble hahaha  , thanks tho matey i appreciate it

so guys i think its all catching up with me again, been v v lethargic today. bout to go and train chest...not a full depletion session as they start tmo but just going to get a gd pump and suqeeze and tht will b me

so the real fun for me starts tmo.....


----------



## XJPX

all dun for the day, a mini chest session of flies, incline smith press and cable cross overs....then cardio...now home to enjoy my masses of water to get thru til i go to bed......all i can say is pffffffffffftttttttttt im tireddddd lol


----------



## Biggerdave

Good work buddy, home run now....


----------



## XJPX

1st day of depletion is dun...had a few mood swings durin the day about how I was looking but once I got in the gym I felt gd and was defo the hardest/dryest iv been yet- the flatness hasn't realli taken over yet so got a decent pump from ydays carbs and I was reali plzed with how I looked. I know I won't b able to get tht kind of pump tmo and by wed night I'll be as flat as a pancake. I'm defo going to stay covered up the rest of the week and not let me wind myself lol. Going to watch tht halloween 2 film now- iv herd its pretty disgustin haha...


----------



## SudipS

I'll be cheering for you don't worry son!


----------



## winger

Post up some update pics you beast.

You look very very very good for a bloke your age. I sense you have great genetics to take you a long way. Not rocket science. :whistling:

Just don't forget me when you become famous and sorry for all those wise cracks about you very pretty Mom. :cool2:


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> Post up some update pics you beast.
> 
> You look very very very good for a bloke your age. I sense you have great genetics to take you a long way. Not rocket science. :whistling:
> 
> Just don't forget me when you become famous and sorry for all those wise cracks about you very pretty Mom. :cool2:


i put pics up a cuple days ago matey, scroll back a cuple pages....the ones of me in my red posing trunks haha  .....and thank u for all the kind comments my friend...and dnt worry il let the mum comments slide


----------



## XJPX

so another depletion day is dun, one more to go tmo....felt the strain big time today during the day....but feeling reali gd about everythin this evening, is nice to kno tht cardio is finisheddd!!!!!!!!! lol. i just now cant wait for the carbs haha....but im sur this time on thursday il be posting on here saying how much i dnt want to eat another gram of carbs for the life of me lol.


----------



## winger

You have to be the only bloke I know that is having fun with this.

What a beast.

Once again, when you become famous just remember us/UK-M. :beer:


----------



## XJPX

winger said:


> You have to be the only bloke I know that is having fun with this.
> 
> What a beast.
> 
> Once again, when you become famous just remember us/UK-M. :beer:


i wudnt quite say i was havin fun last nit n this morn lol...im hungryyyyy as hell haha, just gotta get thru today n then its food time, i woke up as flat as a pancake which is kewl cos its wher i need to be and tmo il be even flatter  , just gotta get these next 20 hours out the way


----------



## robbo21

Hey Jordan

Just a gander through your journal mate, awesome progress and can see you have put in a huge amount of hard work, very impressive work ethic for someone of your age also.

Ill be up at the finals with Paul, so will be there in the crowd to give you an extra shout of support.

Head down for the next few hours then its carb time.

Marc


----------



## willsey4

Hey Jordan, hope all is going well. Just catching up on your thread. Looking awesome in the pics matey. Very impressive.

Keep it up. Trying to sort my tickets for Sunday out now (better late then never).

Will show you as much support as i can. Will get up on the seat if i have to!

Ive said it before but will say it again, flawless physique!!!

Hopefully see you Sunday


----------



## horis karloff

excellent physique, all the best of luck


----------



## HTID

listen to paul buddy he,s the best there is END OV.


----------



## XJPX

robbo21 said:


> Hey Jordan
> 
> Just a gander through your journal mate, awesome progress and can see you have put in a huge amount of hard work, very impressive work ethic for someone of your age also.
> 
> Ill be up at the finals with Paul, so will be there in the crowd to give you an extra shout of support.
> 
> Head down for the next few hours then its carb time.
> 
> Marc


hey mate, thanks for the support and look forward to seeing ya at the weekend 



willsey4 said:


> Hey Jordan, hope all is going well. Just catching up on your thread. Looking awesome in the pics matey. Very impressive.
> 
> Keep it up. Trying to sort my tickets for Sunday out now (better late then never).
> 
> Will show you as much support as i can. Will get up on the seat if i have to!
> 
> Ive said it before but will say it again, flawless physique!!!
> 
> Hopefully see you Sunday


hello mate.....haha i wil larf sooo much if i see u standing on ur chair, it will make my day  , thanks for the kind words tho pal and wud b gd to hav a chat on sun so grab me if u see me walking round and il buy u a drink :beer:



horis karloff said:


> excellent physique, all the best of luck


thanks buddy



HTID said:


> listen to paul buddy he,s the best there is END OV.


thanks mate, i know...i owe him a lot...this prep has gone perfectly to plan and the final few days i know will carry on the same

sooooooooo all the hard work is now dun guys, final depletion session finished ( included an argument wid sum [email protected] tht decided to try to jump on the cables i was using in the v small rest periods i was taking and changed the handles and the positioning then got all funny with me wen i kicked him off.....freshers ey haha....) im absolutely exhausted tonit n now just doing sum coursework.....ohhh the fun never stops being a finialist at uni with deadlines to make...

just waiting to speak to paul to finialise everythin for the next few days and then its feet up and enjoy the carbs tmo and watch my flat self fill out a little bit  ....im feeling gd about how i look and im hoping come sunday il be steppping onstage at 100percent and we will see what happens after tht...... once again want to thank everyone for all the support....especially Hilly who has been textin me everyday and helpin me get thru this and also my amazing gf who has put up wid sooooo much sh!t and is still being amazing, she is gonna get wisked away to Rome in a cuple weeks for the weekend as a nice surprise and to say thank u ( i hope she doesnt read this or thts the surprise ruined haha)


----------



## GHS

XJPX said:


> hey mate, thanks for the support and look forward to seeing ya at the weekend
> 
> hello mate.....haha i wil larf sooo much if i see u standing on ur chair, it will make my day  , thanks for the kind words tho pal and wud b gd to hav a chat on sun so grab me if u see me walking round and il buy u a drink :beer:
> 
> thanks buddy
> 
> thanks mate, i know...i owe him a lot...this prep has gone perfectly to plan and the final few days i know will carry on the same
> 
> sooooooooo all the hard work is now dun guys, final depletion session finished ( included an argument wid sum [email protected] tht decided to try to jump on the cables i was using in the v small rest periods i was taking and changed the handles and the positioning then got all funny with me wen i kicked him off.....freshers ey haha....) im absolutely exhausted tonit n now just doing sum coursework.....ohhh the fun never stops being a finialist at uni with deadlines to make...
> 
> just waiting to speak to paul to finialise everythin for the next few days and then its feet up and enjoy the carbs tmo and watch my flat self fill out a little bit  ....im feeling gd about how i look and im hoping come sunday il be steppping onstage at 100percent and we will see what happens after tht...... once again want to thank everyone for all the support....especially Hilly who has been textin me everyday and helpin me get thru this and also my amazing gf who has put up wid sooooo much sh!t and is still being amazing, she is gonna get wisked away to Rome in a cuple weeks for the weekend as a nice surprise and to say thank u ( i hope she doesnt read this or thts the surprise ruined haha)


 Good luck with everything mate.

Hope your carb up goes well and you nail it on sunday. Will look forward to seeing pictures.

GHS


----------



## XJPX

Lost count how many times in the end I went to toilet durin the nit lol, was every 30-45mins at one stage which was silly. Neways got up at 7..had my first meal and a litre of water n went bk to bed for a cuple hours...now jus tuckin into second meal with another litre of water n I'll b going bk to sleep again after. Is nice to hav sum carbs in me...I was soooooo flat this morn wen I woke up lol...I looked by far the smallest I'd ever looked which I was plzed about cos I know tht I'm bang on where I need to be. Now let's get all watery and bloated for the day haha  ....8 meals and 8 litres of water left to go woop haha


----------



## Biggerdave

Enjoy yourself big fella!!!


----------



## Cheese

10ltrs of water!!! I'd drown :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

XJPX said:


> sooooooooo all the hard work is now dun guys, final depletion session finished ( included an argument wid sum [email protected] tht decided to try to jump on the cables i was using in the v small rest periods i was taking and changed the handles and the positioning then got all funny with me wen i kicked him off.....freshers ey haha....) im absolutely exhausted tonit n now just doing sum coursework.....ohhh the fun never stops being a finialist at uni with deadlines to make...


Poor fresh, of all the times to pick an argument :lol:

Have a great weekend pal, let me know if you need any journals for your coursework, i'm pretty sure i've got hundreds of them knocking around on my laptop still :thumbup1:


----------



## alan87

good luck for this weekend buddy! you definitely deserve this....inspiring work mate


----------



## dbyahoo

Looking great in the pics mate, this journal has been amazing as you've made so much progress it's unbelievable. What height and weight are ya? Anyway enjoy the carbs and good luck on the weekend!!!!


----------



## XJPX

thanks for all the kind words as always guys its wat gets me thru the days i ask myself y i do this to myself lol...

im starting to feel a little bloated now......not too bad but can feel after the next cuple meals im going to struggle a little and then the last cuple meals wont b much fun at all haha


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh 8 litres...how i remember that day!!!

glug glug

wizz

glug glug

wizz


----------



## XJPX

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh 8 litres...how i remember that day!!!
> 
> glug glug
> 
> wizz
> 
> glug glug
> 
> wizz


haha tht was 8 litres to go....im drinkin 9 a day plus an extra litre of diet coke haha! so the big 10 a day aha.....my stomach right now is loooking how do u say.....rotund!!! hahaah


----------



## alan87

XJPX said:


> haha tht was 8 litres to go....im drinkin 9 a day plus an extra litre of diet coke haha! so the big 10 a day aha.....my stomach right now is loooking how do u say.....rotund!!! hahaah


a look at my stomach at the moment would make you feel better about that no end lol :cool2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

same as me mate, i necked 2 litres of pepsi max to help with the numbers as fruit squash seriously can get on your tits after a while lol.


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> haha tht was 8 litres to go....im drinkin 9 a day plus an extra litre of diet coke haha! so the big 10 a day aha.....my stomach right now is loooking how do u say.....rotund!!! hahaah


Keep at it brother.. your doing VERY well... like i said truly inspirational... not long go AT all now

Good Luck :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Cheers guys, just waiting to have my last meal and then I'm off to sleep- I felt pretty ill for a few hours earlier but I think that was from the foods I was eating, they where switched and basmati rice agrees with me by far the best- I found it no problem eating it..hardly any bloat and if u make it nice and fluffy is nice to eat  . I'll be up early again tomorrow...probs 7ish again for my first meal...then I'll prob jump back into bed for a cuple hours until my second meal. I'm going over to notts at 2.40 for my tan where I'll meet Paul too. I'll keep updating this off my phone throughout the day tmo and the weekend


----------



## hilly

glad ure feeling better mate im sure the rest of the food will go down no probs now thats sorted.

not long to go pal chin up and the victory line is in sight


----------



## biggilb

Alrite Harold, guess who haha. Looking absolutely spot on mate! ur gunna knock them dead at the weekend. I have a job interview in central london monday morning which has totaly cocked up my plans to come to notts, very gutted! However, I shall be thinking of u on stage in ur new "baywatch" style posing trunks. You look wiked bro, well done for sticking with it all, enjoy urself! will call you sunday night to see how you done.


----------



## XJPX

biggilb said:


> Alrite Harold, guess who haha. Looking absolutely spot on mate! ur gunna knock them dead at the weekend. I have a job interview in central london monday morning which has totaly cocked up my plans to come to notts, very gutted! However, I shall be thinking of u on stage in ur new "baywatch" style posing trunks. You look wiked bro, well done for sticking with it all, enjoy urself! will call you sunday night to see how you done.


hello garyyyy, no worries pal, im glad uv actually got urself an interview u bummer....u best get the job haha. i will giv u a ring sat after the prejudging to let u kno how it went  .....il stik sum pics up on here over the weekend aswell.....cum upto luff soon and we can hav a night out with Mandy and all her friends :lol:

so meal one was easssy to eat..woke up sooo hungry, stil flat which is kewl....just clockwatching now to hav my second meal   47mins to go haha x


----------



## 3752

Jordan i will be travelling most of the day so give me a call if you need anything buddy


----------



## biggilb

XJPX said:


> hello garyyyy, no worries pal, im glad uv actually got urself an interview u bummer....u best get the job haha. i will giv u a ring sat after the prejudging to let u kno how it went  .....il stik sum pics up on here over the weekend aswell.....cum upto luff soon and we can hav a night out with Mandy and all her friends :lol:


lol definately mate, think a few trips to macy d's are in order aswell. Anyway have fun mate, look forward to hearing from u, TEAR IT UP x


----------



## Jacko89

Good luck mate nearly there.

Glad you feel better now, keep your head up


----------



## daniel.m

alrite Jordan, good luck for this weekend!

anyhow i just came across this vid from the FAME comp and you;re interviewed on there...looking big and come across well mate.

http://www.lamuscle.tv/player/bodybuilding/26


----------



## Ak_88

What time's he interviewed at Dan?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best mate, hopefully get to speak to you tomorrow or sunday!


----------



## notorious1990

Ak_88 said:


> What time's he interviewed at Dan?


around the 11 minute mark mate


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, second coat of tan is done...seen paul and he is happy so I am happy. Just about to go for a meal with Paul and my girlfriend then will be chilling til the morning


----------



## XJPX

Ahh I was wondering wen tht interview wud creep out  ...tht is a little embarrassing lol


----------



## LittleChris

Very best of luck chap. Really enjoyed this journal and hope you get the success you have worked so hard for


----------



## sphinx121

Been folowing this thread for the last few months but havent ever posted but thort i wud finally pull my finger out and at least wish you luck. All the best jordan, this thread has been great inspiration and your looking great. Keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## 3752

i have just seen Jordan he is looking as i wanted him to, today is about getting through to tomorrow and this will happen.....


----------



## willsey4

All the best Jordan! Got my tickets now and looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## Joshua

All the best Jordan. Fingers crossed you will be saying "thanks for coming" :thumb: .

J


----------



## Littleluke

Good luck mate.. If you don't make it through tomorrow then the quality is just rediculous! You will get through.


----------



## XJPX

Hey guys, today went fine and as planned, its a good line up and the top 4/5 will be tough to crack. I will be coming into tmo much fuller and harder than today so we shall see wat happens. I was exhausted posing onstage for so long but know wat to expect tmo and will be bringing the best I can, lots of respect to the other guys spec James Hollingshead who looks amazing.

Thank u for the support guys n plzzz make sum serious noise tmo as today was a bit quite  lol


----------



## FireSt0rm

XJPX said:


> Hey guys, today went fine and as planned, its a good line up and the top 4/5 will be tough to crack. I will be coming into tmo much fuller and harder than today so we shall see wat happens. I was exhausted posing onstage for so long but know wat to expect tmo and will be bringing the best I can, lots of respect to the other guys spec James Hollingshead who looks amazing.
> 
> Thank u for the support guys n plzzz make sum serious noise tmo as today was a bit quite  lol


Yehh knew his name would crop up! 

Well done bro, you've done EVERYTHING you could of done now.... GOOD luck mate... 

:thumb:


----------



## GHS

Good to hear things went well mate.

Any pics would be great.

GHS


----------



## Kezz

i have a couple more i think, camera wouldnt zoom anymore lol


----------



## ano1987

ace =) tom looking mint there!!


----------



## chris29bb




----------



## chris29bb




----------



## chris29bb

Some good ones of Jordan I hope-Cant make tomorrow but best of luck!


----------



## chris29bb




----------



## chris29bb




----------



## chris29bb




----------



## winger

Kezz said:


> i have a couple more i think, camera wouldnt zoom anymore lol


I think Jordon looks the best, but then my opinion doesn't count.

Good job Jordon!


----------



## Ak_88

Just seen on MT that Jordan has placed third in his class - with James Hollingshead (#1) first and Roman Smentek (#2) second.

Well done J! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Courtesy of Eric Guy;


----------



## Joshua

Congrats Jordan.

Legs are looking crazy - especially in that side chest photo.

I had never noticed your delts until that last rear double bi shot - definition and balance is most enviable.

J


----------



## JAY-EL

Well done mate! Standard was very good you should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Littleluke

amazing result mate. First year of competing and the number 3 junior in britain. well done!


----------



## Jacko89

Well done mate, congratulations! From the pics i thought you beat that Roman guy but what do i know lol.

Enjoy your food buddy


----------



## willsey4

I'm here at the show and I had Jordan as 2nd but well done Jordan for getting third. Just had a chat with him and he is happy with 3rd of course.

Was a great line up


----------



## carbsnwhey

Improsseive my friend and only 20 ! Good luck to you


----------



## defdaz

Woohoo, congrats on the silverware mate, phenomenal!


----------



## 3752

we was aiming for top 3 and got it both me and jordan are over the moon...he has dug deep this year and really deserves the placing....well done buddy....

plus he had a huge amount of support in the crowd which was great to hear


----------



## XJPX

Hello guys, thank you so much for the support....I had a fantastic weekend and realli enjoyed myself, iv got lots and lots of pics from today....I came in today much fuller and tighter and I was pleased...you guys can judge for yourself from the pics  , big big thanks to Paul who has been fantastic, big thanks to my friends and everyone off ukmuscle tht was making noise in the crowd...u guys realli came thru for me and I had a big smile on my face the whole time I was onstage


----------



## LOCUST

well done bro, you looked great !


----------



## HJL

well done mate, 3rd finish is a fantasic result :beer:


----------



## GHS

Great great work Jordan.

Amazing physique and a very hard class.

Enjoy the rebound 

GHS


----------



## ElfinTan

Well done Jordan:thumb: x


----------



## Guest

Awesome Jordan, you truly have impressed me with your perseverance!


----------



## miles2345

sweet mate, massive congratulations!!!


----------



## alan87

you looked awesome buddy....congrats on 3rd you must be well chuffed!!!!

enjoy ya food now


----------



## XXGYM RATXX

well done jordan, did really well getting 3rd, uv come on a lot in the last year mate.

Shame Dros messed his prep up, you two in a pose down would have been epic!


----------



## clarkey

Congrats Jordan!! was great to meet you and your girlfriend at the weekend. Time to relax now and enjoy the moment mate and eat some dirty food its been tough and think we deserve it after all this prep...well done again im really pleased for you..


----------



## XJPX

hey guys...jus got home now...and wow what a weekend, had such a good time...really really enjoyed today and as i said was pleased wit the result  ...... a few pics for u all....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Congratulations Jordan mate - enjoy your grub :thumbup1:


----------



## DENSEMUSCLE

well done mate!!


----------



## XJPX

thanks zara 

hey mate, ye was good bumping into you 

a few more piccies from the show....


----------



## big_jim_87

i thought it was a good placing for you buddy well done! whats next?


----------



## chris29bb

well done on your place - sorry i have no photos of the finals had to come home unexpectadly after the prejudge. Great effort over the year - enjoy some food!


----------



## XJPX

chris29bb said:


> well done on your place - sorry i have no photos of the finals had to come home unexpectadly after the prejudge. Great effort over the year - enjoy some food!


ahh no worries pal....is a shame tho as i came in much harder and fuller on the sunday  . thanks for the support tho i appreciated it a lot mate


----------



## FATBOY

congatulations buddy well deserved :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done mate, great to see you yesterday and chat a few times.

Looked great on Sunday...hat tipped to you and paul


----------



## RACK

I never got chance to speak to you mate, but well done on the placing! You looked at home on the stage and came in shape!


----------



## hilly

As i told you all weekend mate and when we had tea had you battling for first with james. He was very good and had alot of size but i thought ure conditioning especially thru the legs was better.

Dont see how you got 3rd tho and neither did any1 else sat around me.


----------



## Gumball

Congrats Jordan.


----------



## alan87

whats your plans now Jordan?

whatever you decide to do...make sure you get a journal up of your progress...this has been one of my favourite reads on UKM


----------



## hilly

alan87 said:


> whats your plans now Jordan?
> 
> whatever you decide to do...make sure you get a journal up of your progress...this has been one of my favourite reads on UKM


he is back dieting today as he is doing the hercules this weekend


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> he is back dieting today as he is doing the hercules this weekend


that was the plan....but as the day has gone on iv felt more and more tired and run down and bordering a feeling of unhealthy....my glands r swollen and my tonsils r up and i think tht if i make it thru the week on the restricted calories i will without a doubt b ill next week soo i think as from tmo off season will of begun for me....which is a shame as i reallly want to get onstage again...as i dnt kno if anyone noticed but i sorta like being up ther hehe  ....il be takin the rest of the week off from gym, will do sum cardio thurs and sat to get myself ready for the DC style training il be putting into practice from next monday and i will defo be keeping an off season log on here as i intend for this to be a very very productive off season.


----------



## jw007

Well done mate, pleased for you 

I dont post in here, but I do read and you looked awesome

Congrats

x


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Well done mate, pleased for you
> 
> I dont post in here, but I do read and you looked awesome
> 
> Congrats
> 
> x


hello mate, i was shocked at first to see a post from the big man himself in my forum  , thank u...thanks for the advice with stuff you gave me aswell mate....will be putting it all into practice and will see the rewards it brings, shame i didnt get to see you at the show would of been gd to have a chat


----------



## jw007

XJPX said:


> hello mate, i was shocked at first to see a post from the big man himself in my forum  , thank u...thanks for the advice with stuff you gave me aswell mate....will be putting it all into practice and will see the rewards it brings, shame i didnt get to see you at the show would of been gd to have a chat


poss going to herc show if you going\doing it

we can chat and you will prob out gun me now PMSL


----------



## willsey4

jw007 said:


> poss going to herc show if you going\doing it
> 
> we can chat and you will prob out gun me now PMSL


Will be good to see you and Jordan down at Hercules Joe.

Everyone meeting for a nandos before hand if you fancy it?


----------



## jw007

willsey4 said:


> Will be good to see you and Jordan down at Hercules Joe.
> 
> Everyone meeting for a nandos before hand if you fancy it?


Bloody nandos:lol: :lol:

I wil try get down mate, what time show??? what time gay eaterie???


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> Congrats Jordan!! was great to meet you and your girlfriend at the weekend. Time to relax now and enjoy the moment mate and eat some dirty food its been tough and think we deserve it after all this prep...well done again im really pleased for you..


hello mate, ye was really nice meeting u and having a gd chat. u looked fantatastic mate and i was shoutin my ass off for u....it was such a tough class you where in, was great to watch. my girlfriend was just talking about you...she wanted to know if your teeth where natural haha.....probably the best set of teeth have ever seen  haha...hope ur not ruinin them with all the cheesecake


----------



## ScottCP

Jordan, well done again on the great placing, was good meeting you and hilly outside the venue after for an albeit short chat. (i was the guy with Dan (EDG3) if u hadnt realised.

Anyway il be at the Hercules, even if your not competing come down, relax, have a couple of beers and a chat dude.


----------



## Ak_88

jw007 said:


> Bloody nandos:lol: :lol:
> 
> I wil try get down mate, what time show??? what time gay eaterie???


12 eatery 2 doors open i think J


----------



## clarkey

XJPX said:


> hello mate, ye was really nice meeting u and having a gd chat. u looked fantatastic mate and i was shoutin my ass off for u....it was such a tough class you where in, was great to watch. my girlfriend was just talking about you...she wanted to know if your teeth where natural haha.....probably the best set of teeth have ever seen  haha...hope ur not ruinin them with all the cheesecake


ha ha ha of course they are natural tell her!!! although one of them has 'made in Taiwan' on the back I just dont understand it I could hear you shouting mate, so thank you it was great to hear the support. It was def a tough class thought I may of cracked the top 10 with the call outs but wasnt to be....we'll do it all again next year:thumbup1: ps you were right about the M&S cheesecake... :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

RobZombie said:


> Jordan, well done again on the great placing, was good meeting you and hilly outside the venue after for an albeit short chat. (i was the guy with Dan (EDG3) if u hadnt realised.
> 
> Anyway il be at the Hercules, even if your not competing come down, relax, have a couple of beers and a chat dude.


Hello matey, ye was gd meetin u, dnt worry I recognised ya straight away pal  , cheeers for the support I appreciated it big time  , ye I'm gonna try to make it down on sun so ye a beer sounds gd to me bro


----------



## hilly

RobZombie said:


> Jordan, well done again on the great placing, was good meeting you and hilly outside the venue after for an albeit short chat. (i was the guy with Dan (EDG3) if u hadnt realised.
> 
> Anyway il be at the Hercules, even if your not competing come down, relax, have a couple of beers and a chat dude.


was good meeting you and dan ure a big guy mate thats for sure.

Was also impressed with the size dan has put on.


----------



## 3752

it was a great pleasure to prep Jordan the kid gave it all 110% and has a great future in the sport...well done buddy...


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> it was a great pleasure to prep Jordan the kid gave it all 110% and has a great future in the sport...well done buddy...


Paul i must have been half asleep when i left nandos with jordan i was the guy in the blue t shirt didnt even realise it was you lol other wise i would have said hi


----------



## 3752

hey thats cool buddy you was probably expecting someone with some muscle not a skinny dwarf...i did take note that you was a big guy though i am sure we will chat at some other show soon....


----------



## hilly

Pscarb said:


> hey thats cool buddy you was probably expecting someone with some muscle not a skinny dwarf...i did take note that you was a big guy though i am sure we will chat at some other show soon....


HAHA think i was actually on ahigh from my nandos to be honest lol.

Im sure we will i am guna try and make it to some more shows over the next 6 months or so.

Thnks thats a compliment for sure coming from you.


----------



## BD009

I must admit, I saw both Paul and James running around the venue looking after there guys.Well done to them- Btw paul, i was the guy in front who asked to look at the magazine (to see my ugly mug in it of course  )


----------



## 3752

you should of said hi mate....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Well done Jordan. Excellent mate, feel proud of yourself


----------



## dmcc

Jordan mate, very well done to you. If you're at the Herc as a spectator I'll actually say hello this time  No promises on a Krispy Kreme though.


----------



## XJPX

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Well done Jordan. Excellent mate, feel proud of yourself


cheers mate 



dmcc said:


> Jordan mate, very well done to you. If you're at the Herc as a spectator I'll actually say hello this time  No promises on a Krispy Kreme though.


heya matey, ahh was a shame u wasnt there.....i posed to an enya song and everything  , unfortuneatly i wont be at the hercules....to much uni work to do, buttt im sure we will cross paths soon buddy

here are a couple more pics from the show  .....


----------



## dmcc

Enya song? Fck me even I'm not that gay :lol: Looking good mate, again well done.


----------



## XJPX

dmcc said:


> Enya song? Fck me even I'm not that gay :lol: Looking good mate, again well done.


there was nuffin gay about this buddy.....


----------



## LittleChris

Enjoyed that routine. Very stylish, nicely done


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Enjoyed that routine. Very stylish, nicely done


thanks mate, i literally cnt get enuff of watchin some of the experienced guys and girls pose...... the guy tht came 2nd in the u80s routine was so nice to watch and so was xylese burfords.....her posing was sooooo gd to watch  , im gonna make sur my routine next time im on stage is spot on hehe


----------



## LittleChris

Just comes with practice I am sure. Give it a few years and you will be a master like this one 






Any shows for 2010 or too early to say at the moment?


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Just comes with practice I am sure. Give it a few years and you will be a master like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any shows for 2010 or too early to say at the moment?


tht is a stunnnning routine  , love it...made me want to b onstage nowwwww lol. oo and yes i will defo defo b onstage in 2010.....maybe not befor the brits but defo the herc/stars.....but if im gd enuff befor then maybe a later qualifier like leamington/leeds...we will see my friend we will see


----------



## willsey4

Did you decide on Hercules Jordan?

Will be good to see you down there!


----------



## Steedee

Excellent result as i said when I spoke to you sunday mate. I will be keeping an eye on your progress over the next year now mate to watch the improvements. Keep up the hard work buddy


----------



## Mr. Shoulders

Pscarb said:


> impressive upper body mate, you need to work on posing your legs though and calfs in the front and back shots


 I agree...


----------



## XJPX

Mr. Shoulders said:


> I agree...


LOL, Paul made tht post when i first started this thread.....i think we mastered the posing my legs through since then


----------



## alan87

hey buddy, how are you looking now since the show??


----------



## XJPX

alan87 said:


> hey buddy, how are you looking now since the show??


hello mate, well since the brits iv taken time off from training, i felt so run down and still am not 100percent. iv worked my ass off non stop since january remember prepping for portsmouth then improving my weaknesses then prepping for brits so these past cuple weeks have been a nice break. i shoudl be back in training next week...will ease back in and then start to up the intensity over the next few weeks. im stil v lean following the brits as havent binged on crap and diet has been perfect...next week cardio will be added in as i up my calories as i dont want to get unessecarily fat.

i will start an off season log in a couple of weeks once im fully back into the swing of things....il be playing around with a few peptide protocols so will see how i respond to those over the next couple months


----------



## alan87

awesome stuff! fairplay to you mate, you have deserved the break 100%, did an awesome job, I think at our age it makes bodybuilding even harder as there are so many distractions! especially when at uni(mates out drinking every nite) which makes it even more respectable you did so well!!! speak soon mate! get some junk food down ya


----------

